# Sticky  Cars and Driving Questions



## mavzor

There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.




*Do I need a car in dubai.*
Mavzor: Yes. That is all.

*Should I rent or Buy.*
Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?

*What sort of car should I buy?*
Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.

*Should I buy a used car?*
Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?

*Should I bring my car to dubai?*
Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.

To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.

There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.

Otherwise here's a new place


----------



## Jynxgirl

Hahahahaha.... Oh Mavzor, you are funny one. 

*Do I need a car in dubai.*
Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
Jynxy: Depends on your circumstance. One is if you are single or a family unit. If you have to park in a parking lot at a mall and walk 15 mins over to get to your work building, then maybe the answer will be no. If your work is right next to a metro station and you live next to the metro, maybe no. If these above two you fit in, then the next thing to look at is what your weekends will be like. If you are a city person and will not venture out of dubai much, but rather go to brunches (drinking) or nights out (drinking) there is a ZERO tolerance policy so you wont use the car on the weekend. Why not use taxis or the metro and pocket that 2000 or so. Is a car nice to have though, YES  Are cars cheap enough to rent on the weekend or the odd day you want to go to fujeirah or abu dhabi, yes. If you have a family, all the above doesnt matter, just get a car. 

*Should I rent or Buy.*
Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
Jynxy: Rent for the first month or two until you decide what your niche is going to be in the uae. Also, just taking a gander on dubizzle should make you realize that MANY people come to the UAE and decide it just isnt for you by the number of one yearish cars, household goods, and even entire everything sales. If you buy in the first few months then you decide you cant stomach the initial thought of five years of tax free desrt living, you will have to dump the vehicle. 

*What sort of car should I buy?*
Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
Jynxy: If you are going to enjoy going out in the desert or going to beaches outside the city, you will most likely want a 4x4. If you are a city goer and wont be going 4x4ing, then a car might be a better option. If you live in an area with not alot of parking and you have to parallel park, might want to get a small car. 


*Should I buy a used car?*
Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
Jynxy: Even the nicest western person from your own country, could of been out dune bashing and tearing the heck out of the car, meanwhile the inside and outside of the car that you can see, looks brand new and they are telling you they have never drove the suv hard  Even if you are mechanically inclined, suggest to take it to someone and have them put it up on a lift. If is used, check if the warranty will transfer if they are using that as a selling point. Also keep in mind that to maintain the warranty here, you usually have to take it to the dealer. The dealers have no competition so have horrible rates. If you buy new, you know what you are getting. Sometimes you are able to negotiate services in. 

*Should I bring my car to dubai?*
Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
Jynxy: Agree mostly, no. Only if it is paid off and a luxury model that you cant sell for what it is worth without losing quite alot of money and you KNOW you are going to like it here and stay for longer then a year or is a special model that one cant get here and can sell for more then what you can buy where you are from. Harleys and sport versions of some cars come to mind. Even then, stick it with family or friends if possible for when you go home to visit or for good.


----------



## garotinha

*Car shipping/selling from Doha to Dubai*

So I am currently living in Qatar and will soon be moving to Dubai to join my fiance (we are getting married at the end of the summer), but I would like to transport my car from Doha to Dubai. I have found shipping companies, my issue is that I would like to transport it ASAP and obviously I won't have my residency visa for the UAE before September/October. So the question is :

- Can I sell the car to my future husband (who has a UAE RP) and then he would bring it to Dubai under his name? How do I proceed to sell a car in Qatar to a non resident? (Can't find that information anywhere!)

- Or else, can I ship it and leave it in Dubai in a parking (without using it obviously) until I have my RP and can get it registered (might be 3/4 months!)?

Any help would be so much appreciated!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

- Can I sell the car to my future husband (who has a UAE RP) and then he would bring it to Dubai under his name? How do I proceed to sell a car in Qatar to a non resident? (Can't find that information anywhere!)

Yes you can do that, but I don't know the procedure. Check with the shipping companies they can help you with that. It is a very common practice so sell cars to UAE. Lots of locals import their cars directly. You future husband can buy it from you and even clear customs and register then transfer to your name.

- Or else, can I ship it and leave it in Dubai in a parking (without using it obviously) until I have my RP and can get it registered (might be 3/4 months!)?

You would need to inquire the traffic department here because once your car gets here you have to clear customs. You need the VISA. Don't think about leaving your car with customs you will end up paying tons of fees.

Any help would be so much appreciated!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## CDN2012

*Importing a vehicle*

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any solid information on importing a vehicle to the UAE. I can't seem to find actual facts and what is allowed and what isn't. I tried to do a search on the RTA webside but didn't find much.
From experience, i doubt talking to them on the phone will solve anything. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Searching on the forum should pull up a fellow canadians posting about importing a car from canda, so will be specifically beneficial to you most likely.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

CDN2012 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any solid information on importing a vehicle to the UAE. I can't seem to find actual facts and what is allowed and what isn't. I tried to do a search on the RTA webside but didn't find much.
> From experience, i doubt talking to them on the phone will solve anything.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Best bet is to get in touch with Cunuck_Sens on here. He got his car from Canada here and he said it wasn't bad to do so. I'm sure he can help you with this. Good luck with everything.

Ps. Jynxgirl is referring to Cunuck_Sens. He said he did do a post on here for that purpose so yes, search 
______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## Vetteguy

I have shipped my car from the USA and the process was a little lengthy because of the wait time for it to get to the UAE on the boat (2 months). Other than that it was all straight forward. If you have any specific questions I will be happy to answer them and help you in any way. Just PM me or post here.


----------



## INFAMOUS

I will be shipping over my 2000 SVT Lightning so once I have officially completed the process I will be happy to share my experiences.


----------



## byfc33

*Cars*

I'm relocating to Dubai soon and am looking at planning ahead on car ownership. 

Does anyone know what are the cheapest cars to own? 

How much are Camaros and Accord coupes? Are they cheaper or more expensive than the US? 

I've done google searches but results are conflicting.. 

**If it bothers you to reply to this post, then don't.**

Thank you for being polite!


----------



## md000

Toyota Yaris. I don't know "new" cost, but the rental place in the advertisement next to me has:

Yaris: 100/day
Camry: 160/day
Accord: 140/day

So, an educated guess would be that the Yaris is about 40% less expensive than a Camry.

As a direct price <-> price ratio, new cars are more expensive in the UAE - BUT, you don't pay taxes, like in the US. Therefore, the overall cost of purchase is less expensive. 

Truthfully, buy yourself a used Yaris from a dealership if you want cheap cheap. The Yaris sucks. I mean, really bad (sorry to all of you Yaris drivers out there, but I dare one of you to stick up for this POS). I drove a 2-door version (on rental) when I arrived. They are kind of like the old Geo Metros in the States. I cringe if I see one and would rather take a taxi than ride in one.

-md000/Mike




byfc33 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai soon and am looking at planning ahead on car ownership.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the cheapest cars to own?
> 
> How much are Camaros and Accord coupes? Are they cheaper or more expensive than the US?
> 
> I've done google searches but results are conflicting..
> 
> **If it bothers you to reply to this post, then don't.**
> 
> Thank you for being polite!


----------



## md000

Also, the National has an (older) article about renting/buying a car here. Full: Your guide to renting or buying a car in the UAE - The National The prices for rentals are a bit cheaper, but the article is still relevant.

-md000/Mike


----------



## GlabrousD

md000 said:


> The Yaris sucks.
> -md000/Mike


The Yaris is also too small for Dubai traffic. If someone in a big Nissan Armada smashes into you and you're in a Yaris you're not going to walk away. Get a bigger car even if it costs more - for your own safety.

Japanese cars hold their value best and are reliable and cheap to service. Especially Toyota or Nissan.

American and British cars have a reputation for reliability issues amongst some people (incluing me), German cars are expensive to service.


----------



## manchesterborn

I move out to Dubai in Sept and by the looks of things, renting a car may be a good choice for the first month or two. I am stuck between two types of car...I either go for something a bit daft like a Porche, or something a bit bigger and...safer...like a big SUV or Landrover/Escalade etc.
I am looking to spend about 60-65K and so for what I am looking for...it will be a second hand one..and a couple of years old at that! any thoughts? Also, I have been looking on autotrader etc and loads of the adverts dont have a price..they simply say 'call to make an offer' Is this normal? not many adverts with actual prices really haha


----------



## mgb

GlabrousD said:


> The Yaris is also too small for Dubai traffic. If someone in a big Nissan Armada smashes into you and you're in a Yaris you're not going to walk away. Get a bigger car even if it costs more - for your own safety.
> 
> Agree 100% - buy the chunkiest car you can afford!
> 
> Japanese cars hold their value best and are reliable and cheap to service. Especially Toyota or Nissan.
> 
> Very true, and you won't be off the road for weeks waiting for specialist parts to come from the US either!You can sell Japanese cars at the quietest time of the year (now) too
> 
> American and British cars have a reputation for reliability issues amongst some people (incluing me), German cars are expensive to service.


If you want a 4x4, ask yourself what you want to use it for?

a) a heavy robust car to take on the road to give you more protection in case of an accident
b) for camping trips along made up desert roads (gatch tracks)
c) wadi bashing
d) sand dune bashing.

Not all 4x4s are made equal, and making the wrong choice can be costly. If you want to go sand dune bashing, can I recommend joining an offroad club such as UAE Offroaders It's a free club, family orientated, where safety is paramount. We have a big group in Abu Dhabi, also Al Ain, and we also drive in Al Khatim, Liwa, Sweihan and other interesting areas.


----------



## Felixtoo2

If my budget was 60-65K I`d probably look at either a second hand Golf GTi or R32 but if you fancy something a bit bigger what about a Lumina SS. These cars are all good value in Dubai.


----------



## eire11

Local car lifts or car pools.. I have been looking on Dubizzle and a lot of the car lifts are for further distances ie to Abu Dhabi would be great to hear if anyone knows of a car lift/ pools from Marina/Tecom/Green area to DIFC/ downtown Dubai ?


----------



## kelste

*Shipping a Motocross to Dubai*

Hi!

We're new to this forum; having made the big decision to make a permanent move to Dubai, we are in the process of working through our relocation.
My husband has a Motocross Bike and he would like to bring it with him. However, the customs guidelines aren't exactly black and white, and with it not being road registered it doesn't come with a log book or insurance details. 
Has anyone done anything like or would you know where we could get some info from on how easy / hard it will be to do this?

Thanks for your help
Kelste


----------



## Baker54

*Driving in Dubai with a U.K licence*

Hi everybody,

Can someone help me with this one.How long does it take to convert my U.K drivers licence into a U.A.E Licence and how much does it cost?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Felixtoo2

It took about 20 mins when I eventually got to the front of the queue, can`t remember how much but 200dhs rings a bell.


----------



## ash_ak

*Residence visa & Driving license*

I have finally received my employment visa, its from an Ajman FZC, when i come to Dubai next week and start my Residence visa process, will i have to apply for a residence visa in Ajman or can I do it in Dubai, I will be living in Dubai. 

Also, For my Driving license (Indian citizen with US License), will I have to go to an Ajman driving school or can i go to a Dubai Driving school. 

so many questions...thanks guys


----------



## Baker54

*Thanks*



Felixtoo2 said:


> It took about 20 mins when I eventually got to the front of the queue, can`t remember how much but 200dhs rings a bell.


Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Richdufai

ash_ak said:


> Also, For my Driving license (Indian citizen with US License), will I have to go to an Ajman driving school or can i go to a Dubai Driving school.
> 
> so many questions...thanks guys


I will be reaching in 3 weeks. I am particularly interested in the License question since I will be in a similar situation as you are- Indian citizen with US License. The only difference is I will be employed in Dubai. Please let us all know what your experience is


----------



## appat79

Hi ,
I will be joining fr a job offer in dubai shortly...I was wondering whether is it possible to convert my Kuwait Driving License to Dubai DL ?

Thanks in advance fr ur kind replies


----------



## Maz25

appat79 said:


> Hi ,
> I will be joining fr a job offer in dubai shortly...I was wondering whether is it possible to convert my Kuwait Driving License to Dubai DL ?
> 
> Thanks in advance fr ur kind replies


Your passport must match your driving license, i.e issued by the same country. If not, you have to take lessons and a UAE driving test, which unfortunately is a hit and miss, with regards to actually passing the test. There are some older threads as well which list people's experience with regards the the various driving schools.


----------



## appat79

Maz25 said:


> Your passport must match your driving license, i.e issued by the same country. If not, you have to take lessons and a UAE driving test, which unfortunately is a hit and miss, with regards to actually passing the test. There are some older threads as well which list people's experience with regards the the various driving schools.



Thanks Maz fr the reply


----------



## manchesterborn

what is the average cost of servicing a car in Dubai? I know this will naturally vary car to car however I was wondering what a 'rough' price would be. If anyone knows how much the average price of servicing a 2003 porche boxster that would be ideal ha!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Just a guess but i`d be thinking around 3500 dhs to service a Boxster although I believ e they throw in a free pedicure and some Toni and Guy vouchers!! Ha Ha !!


----------



## whitecap

Felixtoo2 said:


> Just a guess but i`d be thinking around 3500 dhs to service a Boxster although I believ e they throw in a free pedicure and some Toni and Guy vouchers!! Ha Ha !!


:nod:


----------



## brian evans

What places would you recommend to visit when buying a second hand car / truck ? Say 3 / 4 years old, Thank you
TC
Mr B


----------



## mumo3

*UK to UAE Licence*



Baker54 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Can someone help me with this one.How long does it take to convert my U.K drivers licence into a U.A.E Licence and how much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi there, Have just done this. It was 410dhs and you need to have your residency and a letter of consent from your sponsor. You will also need to take copies of everything (your passport, sponsor's passport, your residency, sponsor's residency, card licence, paper licence etc.) Also don't forget the eye test.
Hope this helps.


----------



## manchesterborn

3500 seems mad for a service! I found a place that has a minor service for 660! So was just wondering if this was the norm!? I'm guessing by your comments that you are not a porche man then ha


----------



## Felixtoo2

Mate if you can get a porsche serviced for 660dhs which is about 110 quid I will personally eat what is left of the car! Give me a shout when you join the 21st century!!


----------



## manchesterborn

Felixtoo2 said:


> Mate if you can get a porsche serviced for 660dhs which is about 110 quid I will personally eat what is left of the car! Give me a shout when you join the 21st century!!


That's the price I found on jasdubai. Have a miss read it? I know the 660 price is only for a minor service but that still seems like a good price.


----------



## Maz25

manchesterborn said:


> That's the price I found on jasdubai. Have a miss read it? I know the 660 price is only for a minor service but that still seems like a good price.


You should enquire what is included in the minor service as that may shed some light on the low price.

When I used to own a car, the minor service included an oil change & checking the pressure in the tyres (not even checking the thread!!!) only! I only found that out after I asked the dealer to give me a breakdown of all the work he had carried out. That's how I found out that I'd been royally ripped off!!


----------



## manchesterborn

So how often does everyone service their cars out in Dubai? Some of the car adverts on dubizzle say 'serviced every 5000km'. This seems like a very short time between services!!!! Can anyone let me know how much it costs to get their car serviced n what car they have.


----------



## aminanj

*Urgent advice needed please!*

I am currently renting a car going on 3 months and really need to decide on the best car to purchase asap. FYI, I have a toddler who will be strapped in the back seat. Another key factor is that we may relocate in as early as 1 year so a decent resale of the SUV is very important which is why the following cars have been suggested to me. 

I have been looking at small to mid-size SUV's and the short list has come down to Honda CRV, Toyota Rav4 , or Nissan Murano. (I like the shape of the Murano the best). It will be a second hand purchase, not more than 2 yrs old with low mileage. Please advice on any experiences you have had with either of the above and a preference. My driving will be essentially short distances in Dubai. I need a sturdy, low maintenance city SUV. 
Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek

Go with the one you like the look of, all 3 are going to be fairly similar in terms of reliability, depreciation, servicing, performance, etc.

Any reason you've discounted Toyota Prado and Mitsubishi Pajero?


----------



## chubunga

*Leasing a 4x4?*

I'll be arriving in Dubai in September and am already thinking ahead in terms of transport etc. Any advice on which companies offer the best deals for leasing of cars? I'd love a small 4x4 like a Rav4 if possible - how much do this normally cost per month? I've contacted a couple of companies I found on google who've quoted me around 1800AED per month for a small Toyota Yaris type car.
Any advice much appreciated


----------



## aminanj

To be honest, am a first time SUV driver and would prefer something less bulky. Plus it will be driving only myself, my daughter, and the nanny (that too sometimes) so definitely don't need anything that big. 
I also just read that the Murano has side airbags as well. The others don't. That is definitely a plus!
Thank you!


----------



## indoMLA

chubunga said:


> I'll be arriving in Dubai in September and am already thinking ahead in terms of transport etc. Any advice on which companies offer the best deals for leasing of cars? I'd love a small 4x4 like a Rav4 if possible - how much do this normally cost per month? I've contacted a couple of companies I found on google who've quoted me around 1800AED per month for a small Toyota Yaris type car.
> Any advice much appreciated


1. Do a search as this subject matter has been discussed many (I mean *MANY*) times before. 

2. For a Rav4 type vehicle it will cost you a minimum of AED3,500. This is based on the quotes I got when I first got here as I was looking to do the same thing. The leases are really not worth doing in the UAE. 

3. Leases don't really exist in the UAE like we are used to in the US or UK. Leases don't always exist with the car companies (like Toyota, Nissan, and Mitsubishi). They run promotions where a 'lease' is available, but you need to check if it is year round. Most leases happen through the rental companies and you will need to go through them. Leases differ her than the west as: The prices here are not negotiable, they are very much fixed. You will put down a 20-30% deposit on the vehicle and finance 50% of the remainder for the lease term. If you do the math, you will soon find out that leasing the car has no benefit to you than buying the vehicle (at least in my case it was). :juggle:

4. As stated above, do a search.... it has been discussed and you will save people the time and trouble to re-type the information for you.

5. Good Luck and enjoy your stay. :tongue1:


----------



## Ogri750

Try Diamond Lease.

SWB Pajero is around 3200 per month


----------



## Smiler51

Like indoMLA mentioned, Leasing is not really worth it. Buy a car that has keeps its value good and then sell it on Dubizzle once you want to get rid of it. As a 4 wheel drive, i would recommend a Prado or Pajero. You can sell them within a couple of days if you have to.


----------



## ccr

indoMLA said:


> ...2. For a Rav4 type vehicle it will cost you a minimum of AED3,500...


Try Europcar, we leased a number of cars from them and the rates were consistently lower than Budget/Hertz/etc.

For example, I had a full options Pajero for ~3200 AED. The Rav4 type was close to ~2500 AED. The final rate depends on how long the lease term (longer = cheaper, obviously)


----------



## indoMLA

ccr said:


> Try Europcar, *we *leased a number of cars from them and the rates were consistently lower than Budget/Hertz/etc.
> 
> For example, I had a full options Pajero for ~3200 AED. The Rav4 type was close to ~2500 AED. The final rate depends on how long the lease term (longer = cheaper, obviously)


I did try them. I hit up almost every rental car agency I could find (even some obscure local ones that kinda looked shady). I was an individual, but most rental agencies wanted to know if my company had a contract with them or not. Based on that I am assuming that if a company deals with them, then they and their employees get lower preferential rates. I was getting quoted some crazy high prices... I remember one place wanted $3k/month for a Tahoe. For that money, I could buy the Tahoe 2 times over.


----------



## NYC4Life

Out of curiosity, how much does auto insurance cost in Dubai / Abu Dhabi? Suppose it is dependent in value of car, so maybe as % of car value on a per annum basis?


----------



## Ogri750

5% of the vehicle's value (in Dubai at least)


----------



## Smiler51

manchesterborn said:


> That's the price I found on jasdubai. Have a miss read it? I know the 660 price is only for a minor service but that still seems like a good price.


That price looks like a service at one of the service stations. They change the oil, filter and clean the airfilter and top up the liquids. The price could be possible, as 1L of Mobil 1 is AED 50.00 and a filter around AED 80.00 (Material cost would be around AED 380.00).

If you want to service your Porsche for a reasonable price, send it to House of Cars. We send our Cayenne there as well, and they have qualified technicians.

Good Luck

Smiler


----------



## manchesterborn

How much do you usually pay for your service with your cayenne? And is it for a minor or major service? Cheers


----------



## GlabrousD

Beware when leasing a car - especially a 4X4. You will probably not be allowed to "off road", or use it for towing, or take it into Oman without extortionate additional insurance.

Car loans are very cheap here and, if you keep the term low, buying is probably better value.


----------



## JTT

*UAE driving license from UK*

Hi,

Just a quick one, do I need to do anything with my UK driving license before travelling to Dubai, to get an UAE driving license? Or do i just bring it along with me.

I know for my resisdence visa I need to get my marriage certificate atested at the UAE embassy, or something?

Thanks,


----------



## Elphaba

JTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick one, do I need to do anything with my UK driving license before travelling to Dubai, to get an UAE driving license? Or do i just bring it along with me.
> 
> I know for my resisdence visa I need to get my marriage certificate atested at the UAE embassy, or something?
> 
> Thanks,



A Driving Licence does not need to be attested but make sure you bring both parts with you and if you intend to hire a car before obtaining your residency visa and UAE licence you should also have an International Driving Permit (from AA or Post Office). Whilst the rental agencies may not ask for it, it is still a legal requirement.

Your marriage certificate, birth certificates for any children and degree certificate request attestation. The topis has been covered numerous times so you'll find what you need to know by doing a search.

-


----------



## JTT

*Cheap rental car for 8 weeks*

Simple one really, need a cheap rental car for 8 weeks, nothing special just to get from A to B with aircon..

What are my cheapest options are where should I go?

Thanks,


----------



## gracie_23

Hi all,

Moving to Dubai in a few weeks and was wondering about car insurance.. we will probably be hiring a car at first (which i think i can do on my UK licence..) but then hoping to buy one perhaps after that. Are there any insurance companies that you would recommend and do they take no claims bonus' in the UK and Ireland into consideration?

The insurance would be for a 25 year old male and a 24 year old female - any rough ideas of prices on an average 1.4-1.6 litre car.

I understand this is all a bit vague but I'm struggling to know where to start with this so any help or ideas would be so much appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## D1mitchell

*Car Leasing*

Hello 

I'm going to be moving to Dubai in late Aug /early Sept and will be needing a car. Can anyone give me any ideas on how much its costs to lease a decent car out there ? Nothing too flash, smart enough to get me to and from business meetings and around the city. 

Any ideas on running costs, tax and insurance ? Or is this usually factored into the lease. 

Best

David


----------



## indoMLA

Do a search man. On the main page, on the right hand side, right under the thread page numbers, there is a drop down labeled, 'Search this forum.' Hit that button and enter any search terms. Some of the ones you can use are cars, vehicles, lease, rentals, or any combination of the words. 

Sorry if I am being a d1ck, but there are certain thread that we keep discussing over and over again and yet newbies (I think I might still be considered one) never use the search option. Try the search option and you find your answer, I promise. Good Luck.


*PROPOSAL: When people open a thread about a subject matter that has been discussed many, many, and I mean many mother-effin times, I think the mods should just delete that sh!t. The thread starter will look for his/her thread and not find it, thus forcing him/her to do a search. What you guys think?*


----------



## Jynxgirl

Indo... this is the life of the forum. It is the same questions, over and over. Even if has been discussed over and over, you will get the 'mine is a bit different' when in reality is not that different. You need a forum break 

The mods do a good job and they will move threads to appropriate locations when they have a chance and see the thread. And then when the persons thread is moved to the right thread that is most the time stickied, they will be redirected when they come back to look for their thread. Less frustrating for newbies then just deleting their thread. 

It is best to refer the new people to the sticky that has this information in it to be helpful. New people know no better. Remember, you too were new once


----------



## Jynxgirl

Mr Mitchell, as we have off topic'd your thread. Will help you without you having to search. 

You can find a small civic or corolla for like 2000 to 2300. If you bargain hard you might be able to find it a little cheaper. If you 'lease' in the uae, it means long term rent from hertz/national/etc or one of the local named similar type companies. The longer you sign the lease, the better the rate. If you do this, then the cost are included.


----------



## anoush333m

*car dealers in Dubai*

hello everyone and hope all doing well. I was wondering where is the best place to go for used car to get a quality and reasonable price. Any particular dealer? 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Akkatha

Hi folks,

Been browsing Dubizzle looking at options and whether I'd be better off buying or renting. That's not an issue, I'll work it out as and when needed!

While looking through, I notice lots of cars have some very high mileage figures on them. Is this normal? Honestly back home in the UK seeing a car that's done over 100k miles (160k km) makes me raise a few eyebrows. Is it normal to run cars a long time over there? Are they generally well looked after? It could well be the price range I'm looking at (20k AED or thereabouts).

Cheers!


----------



## anoush333m

*Name of good car dealers in Dubai*

I did search the forum and did not find an answer....can someone tell me a few good car dealers I can go to for used cars in Dubai. I appreciate your help.


----------



## beaniebops

Have a look on dubizzle thousands of second hand cars on there.


----------



## francois_bpm

Vetteguy said:


> I have shipped my car from the USA and the process was a little lengthy because of the wait time for it to get to the UAE on the boat (2 months). Other than that it was all straight forward. If you have any specific questions I will be happy to answer them and help you in any way. Just PM me or post here.


How much he cost you?


----------



## francois_bpm

Vetteguy said:


> I have shipped my car from the USA and the process was a little lengthy because of the wait time for it to get to the UAE on the boat (2 months). Other than that it was all straight forward. If you have any specific questions I will be happy to answer them and help you in any way. Just PM me or post here.


Are you driving with US plate or do you had to change?


----------



## suzeq

*shipping a car from Dubai to US*

Has anyone shipped a car from Dubai to the US? Any information I could get on this would be great. Thanks!


----------



## suzeq

*shipping a car from Dubai to US*

I posted this on the car post but have not received any answers. Has anyone shipped their car from Dubai to the US? Any advice or suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## ash_ak

ok, i am finally here in Dubai, today i saw a car rental agency Ad and i called them up to see availability-Indigo car rental in JLT, anyways they were saying that i can rent a car from them, even tho i dont have a residence visa yet-(I just got in). Can anybody confirm that? I entered the country on my employment visa and will be doing my res. visa shortly. I have a US Drivers license.


----------



## suzeq

ash_ak said:


> ok, i am finally here in Dubai, today i saw a car rental agency Ad and i called them up to see availability-Indigo car rental in JLT, anyways they were saying that i can rent a car from them, even tho i dont have a residence visa yet-(I just got in). Can anybody confirm that? I entered the country on my employment visa and will be doing my res. visa shortly. I have a US Drivers license.


yes tourist do it all the time just get the insurance through them. You're lucky to have a US license.


----------



## Jynxgirl

You will need an international drivers license. I hope you got that prior to leaving the usa. Some will rent you something without it but the insurance will not cover you if you are in an accident.


----------



## suzeq

Jynxgirl said:


> You will need an international drivers license. I hope you got that prior to leaving the usa. Some will rent you something without it but the insurance will not cover you if you are in an accident.


Do you know anything about shipping a car from Dubai to US?


----------



## carlinhos

Akkatha said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Been browsing Dubizzle looking at options and whether I'd be better off buying or renting. That's not an issue, I'll work it out as and when needed!
> 
> While looking through, I notice lots of cars have some very high mileage figures on them. Is this normal? Honestly back home in the UK seeing a car that's done over 100k miles (160k km) makes me raise a few eyebrows. Is it normal to run cars a long time over there? Are they generally well looked after? It could well be the price range I'm looking at (20k AED or thereabouts).
> 
> Cheers!



Just be carefull, some of those cars where driven daily from Dubai to Abu Dhabi (or vice versa) which is more than 350km/day return... so thats why the high mileage on the clock on some of those. In regard how well looked after they are depends on the owner, car, etc....
If i was you, i would just take the car to 3rd party inspection/test for piece of mind..

But on that price band you can't expect a almost new car i think...

With no personal interest i can recommend this company for test the car since they will give you a full detailed report, they are more focus on sport cars but.....: 

Home 

good luck!


----------



## carlinhos

Ogri750 said:


> 5% of the vehicle's value (in Dubai at least)



For 2 seat sport/performance cars insurance is 7-8% depending on the insurance company used...


----------



## md000

Generally, it is not worth it.

If you really insist on doing it:

Importation and Certification FAQ's Directory--All Vehicles

Importing a Motor Vehicle - CBP.gov

Those two sites should eliminate any questions you may have regarding getting your car into America. There are thousands of shipping/cargo companies in the UAE that will manage this process for you. 

-md000/Mike



suzeq said:


> I posted this on the car post but have not received any answers. Has anyone shipped their car from Dubai to the US? Any advice or suggestions?
> Thanks!


----------



## Tropicana

carlinhos said:


> Just be carefull, some of those cars where driven daily from Dubai to Abu Dhabi (or vice versa) which is more than 350km/day return...


Dubai to Abu Dhabi is not 350 km return. In fact most commuters to AUH live in the outskirts of Dubai and a return trip is rarely over 270 km.

What is most important is whether the owner did oil changes regularly. A 100k car which had regular oil changes is likelier to be in better shape than a car with 50k km if the owner changed oil after 9000km instead of 5000km


----------



## Jynxgirl

suzeq said:


> Do you know anything about shipping a car from Dubai to US?


I looked at having my bike shipped. There have been threads about others who have shipped their vehicles from the usa. Just contact one of the freight forwarders and get a quote based on dimensions and weight of the vehicle. You will then have to collect the car on this side and pay the fees, register the vehicle. I would guesstimate the cost (only by reading the threads of others) that an average vehicle is going to cost you in the range of 1500$ to ship and you then have to pay a 5% fee on the value of the vehicle plus all the other little stuff they throw on that. You can pick up vehicles here cheap enough on dubizzle that are only three or four years old. Guess it comes down to weighing how much money you will lose vs have to pay here for something similar quality and the cost of shipping thrown on top of that price.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have no idea if one can get a car report in this country but keep in mind that alot of the vehicles are rental cars that are being sold after 2 or 3 years. And those vehicles have been ran hard with oil changed only after every 10,000km.


----------



## Akkatha

Cheers for that guys, 

I was trying to work out whether to rent / buy outright or buy on a lease. From the mileage I'm seeing it looks a bit of a minefield and another hassle to deal with. I'm probably going to find a 3 or 4 year old car at a dealer and set up some finance 

Six weeks to go, it's all getting a bit real now!


----------



## Mike2k12

:ranger:


Akkatha said:


> Cheers for that guys,
> 
> I was trying to work out whether to rent / buy outright or buy on a lease. From the mileage I'm seeing it looks a bit of a minefield and another hassle to deal with. I'm probably going to find a 3 or 4 year old car at a dealer and set up some finance
> 
> Six weeks to go, it's all getting a bit real now!


Hi,

I'm moving out there 15th Aug and you're right the closer it gets the more real it gets!! 

Anyway, do you know how much it is to rent a car out there? If I've understood right you can't actually buy a car with finance etc unless u have 2 months wages behind you and get a letter from your employer?


----------



## fasieh20987

*Which car to buy?*

I am looking to buy a new car. 

Price range 120-180k

I also need to know which cars have a good resale value and which don't.

I personally loved the Golf R. But is it worth buying? How about the maintenance? is it very costly? Does it have a good resale value? Also fell in love with the new Touareg TDI but i have heard it has a lot of issues with the Resale.

Anything else along these lines that you would suggest? I checked out the BMW 320
and it's rather quite boring. 

How is the Audi A5? any suggestions regarding this car?


----------



## Gavtek

Buy the VW Scirocco R.

Re-sale depends on many factors, it's not something I'd worry too much about.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`m a big VW fine but I think i`d stay away from the Golf and Scirocco R`s for another year or so. In my view they are both overpriced and although they will make a good second hand buy further downline at the moment you`ll just lose too much money on resale as they are so new. For about 90K you`ll get a low mileage R32 which for my money is a way better bet with its naturally aspirated 3.2 V6 engine it feels a bit more alive than the turbo`d four cylinder Golf R.
VW themselves must be slightly concerned about the R`s performance as they have had to detune both cars for the UAE market by reducing them to 255bhp due i`m told to worries about overheating the turbo.
At that money if it`s something sporty and German you are after there is always BMw`s 135 or 335 or if you want something a little bit tasty try a Porsche Cayman S.


----------



## fasieh20987

Gavtek said:


> Buy the VW Scirocco R.
> 
> Re-sale depends on many factors, it's not something I'd worry too much about.


Scirocco is actually a very girly car i'd say. Also my head touches the roof so its quite uncomfortable for me.


----------



## pinball_wizard

*Things to know about owning a car*

Hi guys, I can seem to find the really important things about owning a car. Forgetting the lease/buying a car argument for a minute, if i buy a car what is involved and costs.

Road Tax?
MOT?
Insurance?
Servicing? 
Petrol? 
Parts?
Parking?
Speed limits?

If someone could answer with the average prices relevant details, that would be awesome. Cheers


----------



## pinball_wizard

pinball_wizard said:


> Hi guys, I can seem to find the really important things about owning a car. Forgetting the lease/buying a car argument for a minute, if i buy a car what is involved and costs.
> 
> Road Tax?
> MOT?
> Insurance?
> Servicing?
> Petrol?
> Parts?
> Parking?
> Speed limits?
> 
> If someone could answer with the average prices relevant details, that would be awesome. Cheers


I blame watching the Grand Prix on my poor grammar!


----------



## Vetteguy

No road tax
MOT/Inspection- AED 120
Insurance- Depends on you cars value, I paid AED 2900 for my Nissan 350Z for 13 months, But sports cars are more expensive.
Servicing- About AED 200-300 depends on your car and how much oil it takes and where you get it done. Dealerships are more expensive.
Petrol- AED 1.72 per liter
Parts-Depends on whats broke but they are about the same here as anywhere.
Parking- is free most places and cheap elsewhere
Speedlimits- 100-120 kph on motorways. 60-80 kph in town


----------



## Confiture

There is also a toll system for some of the major roads. A sticker with a chip is placed on the windscreen and automatically tots up at a rate of 4AED each time you pass under a marked "toll" bridge - no barrier or reduction in speed etc.

Best advice I can give (been here 3 Months now) is to rent for the first few Months as the criteria you currently have in the UK for deciding on what car will change once over here...

For example....

Many European cars have weaker aircon that Japanese, and that can be a BIG issue. 
Residual values vary hugely between manufacturer, as do servicing costs, warranty etc.
Our route home is littered with speed bumps, as are many developments, so...

Mrs Confiture loved her Audi A3 Sportback in the UK, but having one here is (now) not an option.

Give it a Month or two, and once you've found your feet, you'll be in a better position to choose what's right for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Rutilius

vetteguy said:


> parking- is free most places ........




w t f!!!!


----------



## Vetteguy

Rutilius said:


> w t f!!!!


I haved lived here for a year and a half and have paid exactly AED 0.00 for parking. It all depends where you are and and how stealthy you can park.....


----------



## Rutilius

Vetteguy said:


> I haved lived here for a year and a half and have paid exactly AED 0.00 for parking. It all depends where you are and and how stealthy you can park.....



You must really hate the person that lent you his car!


----------



## Vetteguy

Rutilius said:


> You must really hate the person that lent you his car!


I have never borrowed any car and what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## pinball_wizard

Confiture said:


> There is also a toll system for some of the major roads. A sticker with a chip is placed on the windscreen and automatically tots up at a rate of 4AED each time you pass under a marked "toll" bridge - no barrier or reduction in speed etc.
> 
> Best advice I can give (been here 3 Months now) is to rent for the first few Months as the criteria you currently have in the UK for deciding on what car will change once over here...
> 
> For example....
> 
> Many European cars have weaker aircon that Japanese, and that can be a BIG issue.
> Residual values vary hugely between manufacturer, as do servicing costs, warranty etc.
> Our route home is littered with speed bumps, as are many developments, so...
> 
> Mrs Confiture loved her Audi A3 Sportback in the UK, but having one here is (now) not an option.
> 
> Give it a Month or two, and once you've found your feet, you'll be in a better position to choose what's right for you.
> 
> Good luck!


Im going to miss my A3 then


----------



## pinball_wizard

Vetteguy said:


> No road tax
> MOT/Inspection- AED 120
> Insurance- Depends on you cars value, I paid AED 2900 for my Nissan 350Z for 13 months, But sports cars are more expensive.
> Servicing- About AED 200-300 depends on your car and how much oil it takes and where you get it done. Dealerships are more expensive.
> Petrol- AED 1.72 per liter
> Parts-Depends on whats broke but they are about the same here as anywhere.
> Parking- is free most places and cheap elsewhere
> Speedlimits- 100-120 kph on motorways. 60-80 kph in town


Wow! When i handed my notice at my current job, my boss said it was very expensive in Dubai. So far I have found housing to be ok in price and car's are cheap to run!


----------



## INFAMOUS

pinball_wizard said:


> Im going to miss my A3 then


Depends where you live.. in my opinion the roads here are built for Ferraris! Best roads overall I have lived on! Then again, I come from Canada!


----------



## jamma_uk

*HELP - Driving License!!*

hi all,

im due to move to dubai next month but have a slight problem...

i'm banned from driving in the UK! i've spoken to the DVLA and they've said they can send a 'certificate of entitlement' to somebody in Dubai, and that the UAE would accept this as proof of my ability to drive?

does anybody know of a similar situation? im worried that I'll arrive in Dubai and not be able to drive???

help!!


----------



## jamma_uk

*Banned in the uk... Can i drive in dubai?*

hi all,

im due to move to dubai next month but have a slight problem...

i'm banned from driving in the UK! i've spoken to the DVLA and they've said they can send a 'certificate of entitlement' to somebody in Dubai, and that the UAE would accept this as proof of my ability to drive?

does anybody know of a similar situation? im worried that I'll arrive in Dubai and not be able to drive???

help!!


----------



## Confiture

Did you surrender your Photocard License?

If not, it should still be accepted here. The ban is only valid in the UK.





jamma_uk said:


> hi all,
> 
> im due to move to dubai next month but have a slight problem...
> 
> i'm banned from driving in the UK! i've spoken to the DVLA and they've said they can send a 'certificate of entitlement' to somebody in Dubai, and that the UAE would accept this as proof of my ability to drive?
> 
> does anybody know of a similar situation? im worried that I'll arrive in Dubai and not be able to drive???
> 
> help!!


----------



## jamma_uk

Confiture said:


> Did you surrender your Photocard License?
> 
> If not, it should still be accepted here. The ban is only valid in the UK.


unfortunately i surrendered it! just wondered how easy it would be to get a UAE license using the 'certificate of entitlement' from the DVLA? apparently the certificate will say i'm disqualified or my license is 'expired'

i don't feel too sure about this!


----------



## Artrat

jamma_uk said:


> unfortunately i surrendered it! just wondered how easy it would be to get a UAE license using the 'certificate of entitlement' from the DVLA? apparently the certificate will say i'm disqualified or my license is 'expired'
> 
> i don't feel too sure about this!


I don't think your chances are very good I'm afraid , civil servants here do not handle anything out of the ordinary well.

It's worth a try though if you don't have any other options, just be prepared for a lot of blank looks at the licencing office. 

You could also try going to different centres or at a different time of day if you are unsuccessful. When I was converting my licence it was initially refused because I didn't have some stamp or another, " No stamp, No licence!". I went back the next morning when there was a different person at the desk and had my licence in 5 minutes. She didn't even mention the stamp or give me an eye test. 

But I suspect that unless you know someone with some wasta you're probably going to have to take your driver's test again. :car:


----------



## mitchell0417

my understanding is that if you produce an international licence from certain countries the rta will take that as proof of your ability. without it you will need to take a test. since you have no license you will need to take a test.


----------



## ky1976

jamma_uk said:


> hi all,
> 
> im due to move to dubai next month but have a slight problem...
> 
> i'm banned from driving in the UK! i've spoken to the DVLA and they've said they can send a 'certificate of entitlement' to somebody in Dubai, and that the UAE would accept this as proof of my ability to drive?
> 
> does anybody know of a similar situation? im worried that I'll arrive in Dubai and not be able to drive???
> 
> help!!


I won't risk showing that kind of certificate.. unless am sure on the outcome. How about starting from scratch? In worst case, that would be the best bet.. of course will take you 2-3 month to get your license.


----------



## loca

great information all along, gosh, I realized I know NOTHING about cars... so I have a question, if I get a car loan, and after one year I decide I will leave Dubai, could I sell my car at a good price enough to cover the rest of the car loan? I wouldn't leave the country if I have a debt with the bank. 

Is there any procedure for this? Any kind of insurance or something to be done on this kind of situations?


----------



## mgb

loca said:


> great information all along, gosh, I realized I know NOTHING about cars... so I have a question, if I get a car loan, and after one year I decide I will leave Dubai, could I sell my car at a good price enough to cover the rest of the car loan? I wouldn't leave the country if I have a debt with the bank.
> 
> Is there any procedure for this? Any kind of insurance or something to be done on this kind of situations?


What a good question - everyone should consider this before committing themself to the max to buy their dream car.

But it's impossible to give a definitive answer - 

The price you get for a second hand car depends on the desirability of the model, the condition, how it's been driven, number of kms on the clock. 

Obviously new cars will depreciate much faster than second hand ones, and it is possible to get a loan for a new-ish second hand car, depending on where you bank, what your job is etc. 

Not aware of GAP insurance or anything similar here, just buy carefully, drive carefully, and market your car well when it comes to sell it.


----------



## Mr Rossi

*Pajero*

Looks like we'll finally be getting rid our leased Lancer (joy) and looking at something pre-owned 2-3 years. Don't want anything too out of the ordinary so looking at a Pajero/Prado. Any comments, recommedations alternatives? Remember a post of here that the 3l Pajero is sluggish.


----------



## mevans

I've just bought an 08 prado. 4.0l petrol. When I say just, I mean about an hour ago. So if you are in no rush, let me get to grips with it and I will tell you what I think of it. But in the hour I have had it, no complaints so far


----------



## Vetteguy

loca said:


> great information all along, gosh, I realized I know NOTHING about cars... so I have a question, if I get a car loan, and after one year I decide I will leave Dubai, could I sell my car at a good price enough to cover the rest of the car loan? I wouldn't leave the country if I have a debt with the bank.
> 
> Is there any procedure for this? Any kind of insurance or something to be done on this kind of situations?


This is exactly the reason I shipped one of my cars here from the States. I already owned 3 cars so why get in debt for one here. This way I will either sell it or ship it back when my time is up here. I owe nothing to anyone this way....


----------



## Dozza

Mr Rossi said:


> Looks like we'll finally be getting rid our leased Lancer (joy) and looking at something pre-owned 2-3 years. Don't want anything too out of the ordinary so looking at a Pajero/Prado. Any comments, recommedations alternatives? Remember a post of here that the 3l Pajero is sluggish.


Nissan Armada


----------



## mgb

Mr Rossi said:


> Looks like we'll finally be getting rid our leased Lancer (joy) and looking at something pre-owned 2-3 years. Don't want anything too out of the ordinary so looking at a Pajero/Prado. Any comments, recommedations alternatives? Remember a post of here that the 3l Pajero is sluggish.


What sort of driving do you want to do with it?

For me it would be the 4l prado over the 3.8 pajero anyday, but depends on your budget.


----------



## Mr Rossi

mgb said:


> What sort of driving do you want to do with it?


In and around Dubai with the odd trip to AD, RAK, Dibba etc. Won't be off roading/camping with it.


----------



## mgb

Mr Rossi said:


> In and around Dubai with the odd trip to AD, RAK, Dibba etc. Won't be off roading/camping with it.


An alternative is the FJ cruiser - got plenty of oomph, and if you get an Xtreme one then the inside will not have carpet, ideal for camping as it is easy to clean. I know visibility is an issue, but you get used to it quickly, though make sure you get one with rear parking sensors.

Or how about a nissan patrol 4.8l lwb - holds so much stuff and goes like anything (but make sure there aren't aftermarket headers installed on it or the police are likely to stop you and charge you with illegal mods).

But for comfort, luxury and power, and saleability when it's time to move on, then your suggestion of the Prado 4L is a very good one.

good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi

I know the FJ Cruiser is meant to be good mechanically but a friend has one it feels cramped inside. We looked at Nissans but their interior looks cheap and plasticy. I know you shouldn't really buy a car based on the stereo but new ones are still being sold with a tape deck!

Saleability is a big factor. Myself and the wife both have differing ideas about our ideal cars, she wants a sports car while I want something like a Wrangler to have a bit of fun with at weekends. This one is really just a step up from up from the rubbish hire car and until we get ourselves into a better financial position to afford what we both want.

The Prado is standing out as the obvious candidate but the Pajero seems to offer the same amount of comfort at a lesser price. I guess I'm after reasons not to get the Pajero, especially from people that have owned one.


----------



## mgb

Mr Rossi said:


> I know the FJ Cruiser is meant to be good mechanically but a friend has one it feels cramped inside. We looked at Nissans but their interior looks cheap and plasticy. I know you shouldn't really buy a car based on the stereo but new ones are still being sold with a tape deck!
> 
> Saleability is a big factor. Myself and the wife both have differing ideas about our ideal cars, she wants a sports car while I want something like a Wrangler to have a bit of fun with at weekends. This one is really just a step up from up from the rubbish hire car and until we get ourselves into a better financial position to afford what we both want.
> 
> The Prado is standing out as the obvious candidate but the Pajero seems to offer the same amount of comfort at a lesser price. I guess I'm after reasons not to get the Pajero, especially from people that have owned one.


Ok, our first car in the UAE was a swb 3l pajero. 3l engine is somewhat gutless, though 3.8l has enough power.
If you are doing any offroading at all you will have to drive carefully to make sure the bumpers stay intact.
Very saleable, perhaps not quite as much as the prado, but you can't go wrong with anything japanese - will sell year round.


----------



## sahil80

Hey Everyone, 
I find this place an awesome source of information - Hats off to everyone sharing info here!

Is financing a car in dubai easy? - I mean in US its kinda easy if you have a good credit score + a few pay stubs -- you can then drive back home with a new/used car of almost any kind? - also what is the general APR in dubai? 

I have decent search abilities on internet, but i have been finding it hard to find pricing of new cars in dxb on a good decent website. Car manufacturers Acura,Honda and all others they also do not seem to advertise prices on their middle east website. Is there any good website which gives some good idea of automobile pricing in dubai? -

Thank you,


----------



## dizzyizzy

sahil80 said:


> Is financing a car in dubai easy? - I mean in US its kinda easy if you have a good credit score + a few pay stubs -- you can then drive back home with a new/used car of almost any kind? - also what is the general APR in dubai?


Mostly yes, banks will thrown loans at you if you can produce a few papers (3 months' payroll slips, visa/passport, salary certificate, etc.) and leave a signed cheque for the amount of your loan. Scary but common practice. 

For second hand try Automall. They can sort out the financing with the major banks too.


----------



## Bigjimbo

I used to work for Al Futtaim, and I think there are better options then using Automall. They have quite large margins. I would suggest that dubizzle, coupled with an inspection from a reputable garage is a cheaper option. I happen to have the number of a few good garages should anyone need them.......


----------



## Maz25

sahil80 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I find this place an awesome source of information - Hats off to everyone sharing info here!
> 
> Is financing a car in dubai easy? - I mean in US its kinda easy if you have a good credit score + a few pay stubs -- you can then drive back home with a new/used car of almost any kind? - also what is the general APR in dubai?
> 
> I have decent search abilities on internet, but i have been finding it hard to find pricing of new cars in dxb on a good decent website. Car manufacturers Acura,Honda and all others they also do not seem to advertise prices on their middle east website. Is there any good website which gives some good idea of automobile pricing in dubai? -
> 
> Thank you,


Displaying the prices of the various models that they stock on their website is still a foreign concept to most car dealers here. Sometimes, there are deals advertised on their website or in the newspapers but for the most part, you will need to go in the showroom.

With respect to obtaining car loans, since the recession, banks seem to be more interested in who you work for and have a list of companies whose employees they are willing to offer credit to. Some banks, e.g. HSBC require you to earn a minimum amount before they will offer you any sort of finance. On the basis that you meet these 2 conditions, you will need the docs advised by Izzy for your loan to be approved.

Also, there was a recent rule change which now requires you to have 10% of the value of the car, whereas previously, you could get finance for 100% of the value of the car. This rule seems to be applied quite loosely though.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Just for the sake of correctness, the rule is 20% deposit, but most of the banks will offer you either a short term unsecured credit facilitiy or a credit card for the deposit, although this is be no means garunteed, or even the best way, as the rates can be usurpious......


----------



## sahil80

Maz25 said:


> Displaying the prices of the various models that they stock on their website is still a foreign concept to most car dealers here. Sometimes, there are deals advertised on their website or in the newspapers but for the most part, you will need to go in the showroom.
> 
> With respect to obtaining car loans, since the recession, banks seem to be more interested in who you work for and have a list of companies whose employees they are willing to offer credit to. Some banks, e.g. HSBC require you to earn a minimum amount before they will offer you any sort of finance. On the basis that you meet these 2 conditions, you will need the docs advised by Izzy for your loan to be approved.
> 
> Also, there was a recent rule change which now requires you to have 10% of the value of the car, whereas previously, you could get finance for 100% of the value of the car. This rule seems to be applied quite loosely though.


Although making down payments does not sound that bad but 20% of a luxury car which generally retails at $35k+ will probably be too much to pay but may be it comes to individual cases anyway!

What is the general APR in DXB? - I have been pretty lucky in US as my current car is on 0% APR - although i am sure that won't be matched in DXB - do they have special deals on finance as well? or these special deals are generally only on car retail prices?

I actually wanted to see car prices in DXB and do some maths about a possible move to DXB to see how life will be in DXB


----------



## Bigjimbo

I'm not gonna start another labourious thread about APR and relative ways of calculating interest rates, but in Dubai they charge between 4-5% flat per year.


----------



## ash_ak

Does anybody know:

For my Driving license (Indian citizen with US License), will I have to go to an Ajman driving school or can i go to a Dubai Driving school. I will be living in Dubai signing a lease in the marina for an apartment.

so many questions...thanks guys


----------



## sahil80

does any one know about driving license rules in DXB? - I am not a US citizen but I hold a valid US driving license -- I will be going to DXB in 3 weeks just for a visit - can I rent a car and drive myself? if No, what are my options?

Thanks


----------



## mgb

sahil80 said:


> does any one know about driving license rules in DXB? - I am not a US citizen but I hold a valid US driving license -- I will be going to DXB in 3 weeks just for a visit - can I rent a car and drive myself? if No, what are my options?
> 
> Thanks


yes you can rent a car with a US license, but you would be as well to go and get an International one before you leave home, just in case the rental company asks for it (sometimes they do, sometimes they don't!)


----------



## Jynxgirl

Even if they will rent to you, most of the time the insurance does not cover you if you do not have an international driverse license if you were to get in an accident.


----------



## sahil80

Jynxgirl said:


> Even if they will rent to you, most of the time the insurance does not cover you if you do not have an international driverse license if you were to get in an accident.


Thanks for the replies -- Two more things

1- what is this international license thing, can this be obtained just over the counter? by paying a fee?
2- renting companies here (in US) allow you to purchase insurance for the days you are renting the car just over the counter - is this something dxb has in practice? or there is simply no option of having insurance?


----------



## Vetteguy

sahil80 said:


> Thanks for the replies -- Two more things
> 
> 1- what is this international license thing, can this be obtained just over the counter? by paying a fee?
> 2- renting companies here (in US) allow you to purchase insurance for the days you are renting the car just over the counter - is this something dxb has in practice? or there is simply no option of having insurance?


1- This is where i got my IDL when I visited before moving here International Driving Permits

2- Yes they offer you to purchase insurance. At least at Hertz they do. This is where I got my cars from when I rented.


----------



## sahil80

Jynxgirl said:


> Even if they will rent to you, most of the time the insurance does not cover you if you do not have an international driverse license if you were to get in an accident.


ROFL @ your signatures


----------



## Jynxgirl

Most will discuss and include the insurance in the price. But what I am saying, is that even if they dont ask to see the international DL and just rent to you on your usa license, if you get in an accident and dont have a international DL, then the accident is on you. Dont expect to leave the country until paying for said vehicle and the others ones damaged. Some people think they are 'getting' away with something and will tell people you dont have to *have* international dl to rent a vehicle. Which is corrent. But you are suppose to and I do believe no insurances will cover you without that international DL here.


----------



## sahil80

Jynxgirl said:


> Most will discuss and include the insurance in the price. But what I am saying, is that even if they dont ask to see the international DL and just rent to you on your usa license, if you get in an accident and dont have a international DL, then the accident is on you. Dont expect to leave the country until paying for said vehicle and the others ones damaged. Some people think they are 'getting' away with something and will tell people you dont have to *have* international dl to rent a vehicle. Which is corrent. But you are suppose to and I do believe no insurances will cover you without that international DL here.


Yep - thanks for this great tip. I will get the international DL - I see the office is nearby, will just jump on it!


----------



## manchesterborn

can anyone recommend a cheap company for leasing a car? I know there are loads about but wanted to get some recommendations.

I have looked into getting a car and probably just gonna spend about 25000 for a little run around. I get 2000 allowance a month towards transport so what do you think I should do....rent or buy? when you rent, does it include all insurance and all you do is 'add fuel'? cheers


----------



## Artrat

THRIFTYUAE.com

Try these guys, they do long-term rentals that are reasonably priced. You will find find a rental for under 2k a month but it will be a shoe box with a tiny engine .

If you're planning to be here for a couple of years I would suggest buying. You will be able to find a decent second hand car in the 30-50k range, and your installments will probably be significantly less than the rental costs, even financed over 2 or 3 years..

However, yes, rental will include maintainance and insurance, which you will have to cover yourself if you buy.

Your choice, I think buying will be cheaper if you choose a reasonable car, but renting is much less hassle.

I have a friend here who has been renting for 20 years! He says he gets bored of cars too quickly so he like to be able to just exchange it whenever he wants


----------



## mavzor

manchesterborn said:


> can anyone recommend a cheap company for leasing a car? I know there are loads about but wanted to get some recommendations.
> 
> I have looked into getting a car and probably just gonna spend about 25000 for a little run around. I get 2000 allowance a month towards transport so what do you think I should do....rent or buy? when you rent, does it include all insurance and all you do is 'add fuel'? cheers


buybuybuy


----------



## Jynxgirl

Only buy once you know you are staying here. There are so many people who come here and leave after one year. Rent a car the first 2 to 3 months to see if you can stomach the place long term. Then decide your course of action. If you think I am only saying this because - I - dont like the uae... search vehicles and include the term leaving on dubizzle.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I noticed in this weeks Wheels magazine some of the hire car companies are doing deals during Ramadan.


----------



## jaydeebee10

Hi,

Will keep it as short as possible, but basically I'm in a team of people that next from next month will be employed by a company in Dubai for a year. The rest of the team are older but currently I am 17, now we need a car and I'm the only one that has driving experience and although I don't yet have a license I'm waiting to take my test and would go on a intensive for a automatic car if the time limit was that short, but time isn't too much of a issue anyway because I can fly back and forth if needed.

Anyway, so I'm wondering, since (from what I've read) the law is 18 to obtain a license but you can use a british license, would I be able to drive over there? Also how would it work with insurance? I'd be provided with a private car owned by the company but just wondered how it works and also how long before I would need a temp or full dubai license, and what are driving tests like? 


I think that's it for now...

Cheers!


----------



## Jynxgirl

When you have your work visa, you can then get a uae license. Once you are 18.


----------



## sahil80

I am hoping GPS does work in Dubai - is it? -- Although Google maps seems to be dumb when i try to get some directions from point A to B

It will be a rocket science otherwise to drive around DXB


----------



## marcusdimarco

*Same boat*

i am in the same position. Am banned in the UK and surrendered my licence. I have a photocopy of my licence and an IDP. I wonder if this is enough??? I fly out next Wednesday.


----------



## marcusdimarco

jamma_uk said:


> hi all,
> 
> im due to move to dubai next month but have a slight problem...
> 
> i'm banned from driving in the UK! i've spoken to the DVLA and they've said they can send a 'certificate of entitlement' to somebody in Dubai, and that the UAE would accept this as proof of my ability to drive?
> 
> does anybody know of a similar situation? im worried that I'll arrive in Dubai and not be able to drive???
> 
> help!!


i am in the same position. Am banned in the UK and surrendered my licence. I have a photocopy of my licence and an IDP. I wonder if this is enough??? I fly out next Wednesday.


----------



## ehpst

You won't get a UAE license with a photocopy of your UK license.
You won't get a rental car with this either.
You just have to sign up for driving lessons and take the driving test at the RTA


----------



## PrincessS

byfc33 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai soon and am looking at planning ahead on car ownership.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the cheapest cars to own?
> 
> How much are Camaros and Accord coupes? Are they cheaper or more expensive than the US?
> 
> I've done google searches but results are conflicting..
> 
> **If it bothers you to reply to this post, then don't.**
> 
> Thank you for being polite!



Hello,

I recommend you look at Drive Arabia - Dubai Live - UAE, Saudi, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain and GCC where you will find all sorts of cars with prices  Good Luck!


----------



## manchesterborn

Can you own a car / get your uk driving licence transferred without a visa? I will e coming over on a tourist visa but will not get my work visa for another moth


----------



## Jynxgirl

You have to have a work visa to get a dl. You have to have a work visa to register a car. 

Make sure you have an international dl so you can rent a vehicle on your uk license.


----------



## ptoledo

I heard that is very hard to get a license around here...

I have not cAr license from my country, I only have workng visa, nothing else. Is there any chance to get a driver license here? Or I just keep dreaming and watching transformers?


----------



## loca

hahaha... it wasn't too hard for me to get a licence, I got it on my first exam and I never drove before Dubai, I might not be the most common case, but will give u hope  

You can still watch transformer and go for the driving school, take it one step at a time... if u need advice with that, send me a PM


----------



## Riz1

loca said:


> hahaha... it wasn't too hard for me to get a licence, I got it on my first exam and I never drove before Dubai, I might not be the most common case, but will give u hope
> 
> You can still watch transformer and go for the driving school, take it one step at a time... if u need advice with that, send me a PM


Which driving school did you go to?


----------



## JTT

Where is the best place to keep up with the best deals around on new cars, ie who is doing discounts, free servicing, free insurance etc?

Looking for a new car in next month or so, and I love a bargain!


----------



## beeniesmiles

*Do i get to keep my American DL?*



Maz25 said:


> Your passport must match your driving license, i.e issued by the same country. If not, you have to take lessons and a UAE driving test, which unfortunately is a hit and miss, with regards to actually passing the test. There are some older threads as well which list people's experience with regards the the various driving schools.


Maz, 

i'm an american citizen with an american passport and an american drivers license. when converting my license over to a UAE license-- what happens to my american ID?? do i still get to keep it?? or do they confiscate it???

thanks for your help!


----------



## Jynxgirl

beeniesmiles said:


> Maz,
> 
> i'm an american citizen with an american passport and an american drivers license. when converting my license over to a UAE license-- what happens to my american ID?? do i still get to keep it?? or do they confiscate it???
> 
> thanks for your help!


You will keep it.


----------



## beeniesmiles

Jynxgirl said:


> You will keep it.


thanks! i was getting nervous that i'd have to make a visit to the DMV here in New York while i'm on vacation...and let me tell u the DMV=hell. the fact that a license in the UAE can be converted in 20 minutes boggles my mind, when the same takes a whole day of waiting at the DMV following by 2 weeks of waiting for the new license in the mail!


----------



## Jynxgirl

HAHAHAAHAHA who told you 20 min? I had about a three hour ordeal and I went to the womans area so is easier for us. Each thing you go to a different person, so a local person has the job to stamp or do one thing, then on to the next person who is a local, again, just to stamp something or other, and they have a job, and so forth.


----------



## Felixtoo2

It inly took about 15 mins to get mine transfered over, depends how long the queue is I guess.


----------



## loca

Riz1 said:


> Which driving school did you go to?


I went to Belhasa Driving Center, behind Al Wasl hospital, it was quite a good effortless experience.


----------



## sahil80

Hey guys - how does driving license work for spouse in dubai? - can my wife get the license ( by taking classes ) while she is on a sponsored visa?


----------



## mgb

sahil80 said:


> Hey guys - how does driving license work for spouse in dubai? - can my wife get the license ( by taking classes ) while she is on a sponsored visa?


yes


----------



## wires

*new cars*

Hi

I am moving to dubai in two weeks time
I have been there for an interview, there were taks that the law will changed so that every new car must have a service plan when purchased. 

Is it true and when will it be effective? I would like to rent a car till that time

Wires
Expat Newbie


----------



## rickzski

*Importing a U.S. Bank Financed Vehicle*

Has anyone on this forum personally imported a U.S. Bank financed vehicle to the UAE? If so, was an authorization letter from the lender enough to satisfy the import authority?


----------



## Vetteguy

The letter of authorization is all that is needed. I shipped my car here from Virginia and started the process with only the letter from my credit union. I have since bit the bullet and dug into my savings and paid it off and I had both the letter and the title but the letter is all that is needed. The shipping company you choose will provide you with list of all the other documents you will need. They will also provide you docs for you to sign for customs purposes. It is not a difficult prosess.


----------



## rickzski

Thanks a bunch. I feel much better about shipping it now.


----------



## Vetteguy

rickzski said:


> Thanks a bunch. I feel much better about shipping it now.


No problem. Glad to help.. If you have any other questions just ask, PM me or just post here


----------



## rickzski

Were the import taxes expensive? I read that they are 5% of the vehicle's value. Buy what value? How does UAE Customs compute it? My car retails in the US for about $50k. It's a loaded 2011 GMC Acadia Denali SUV with 800 miles on it. Is there somewhere to look up what the UAE Customs declared value might be? I ask because it is getting expensive. 2100 to ship + import tax on arrival.


----------



## rickzski

One more thing. The shipping company said I could load the inside of this big SUV with any personal affects I wanted with me in Abu Dhabi. Anything to beware of if I do this?


----------



## Vetteguy

rickzski said:


> Were the import taxes expensive? I read that they are 5% of the vehicle's value. Buy what value? How does UAE Customs compute it? My car retails in the US for about $50k. It's a loaded 2011 GMC Acadia Denali SUV with 800 miles on it. Is there somewhere to look up what the UAE Customs declared value might be? I ask because it is getting expensive. 2100 to ship + import tax on arrival.


Yes the import fee/tarrif is 5% of the estimated value of the car but they will ask you what you think it's worth and you can negotiate a price with them. you can negotiate a pretty good deal if you are really nice with them. I got them to reduce the value of my 350Z by AED 20k.. Also if they ask you if you bought it new tell them NO. Tell them you bought it used.. There will also be about another AED 400-500 extra in admin fees at the port for all the paperwork. They will give you a 3 day import/export tag for your vehicle to drive it to the registration office in AD.
Also plan on at least 3-6 hours of time to complete this process at port. There are companies here that will do this for you but may not negotiate you a fair deal with the value of your car. That is why I did this myself.


----------



## rickzski

Great info. Thanks again.


----------



## Vetteguy

rickzski said:


> One more thing. The shipping company said I could load the inside of this big SUV with any personal affects I wanted with me in Abu Dhabi. Anything to beware of if I do this?


I would not do this unless you and the shipping company inventoried each and every item thoroughly. I was told not to put anything in my car except things like a roadside emergency kit. my advice is absolutely no personal effects that you ever want to see again.. Just my .02 cents


----------



## rickzski

Again, good advice. Thanks.


----------



## ipguy

*Drivers license*

How do I get a drivers license?
Where do I start?
I do not want to trade in my EU license


----------



## rickzski

I hear car insurance is 5% of a vehicle's value. Two questions: Is this per year? Is it payable all up front or are monthly payments an option?


----------



## ipguy

Sorry. I had to edit my post. I thought you were talking about gettin a drivers license. My post was merged and got me confused.


----------



## rickzski

Not sure I understand your reply. What makes no sense? I am importing my vehicle to Abu Dhabi in October and am simply trying to estimate insurance costs to drive it while I am in the UAE. Do you happen to know the answers to either of my two questions?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Insurance is indeed 5% of the cars value the first year that you insure it although it can be a bit more if its a two door sports car. It percentage changes as you build up a no claims bonus here and when you`ve had your licence a bit longer, i`m paying just over 3% on a sports car now. 
Be sure to bring a proof of no claims bonus if you have one from your present insurance company as this may save you a few dirhams. Normally it`s paid all in one go and i`ve never been offered the option to pay by installments.


----------



## ipguy

Is that fir full coverage or just third party?


----------



## ipguy

Is that for full coverage or just third party?
Third party should be the same for all cars in same category


----------



## Riz1

Bigjimbo said:


> I used to work for Al Futtaim, and I think there are better options then using Automall. They have quite large margins. I would suggest that dubizzle, coupled with an inspection from a reputable garage is a cheaper option. I happen to have the number of a few good garages should anyone need them.......


Hi, Please give me some information on the garages. Also the cost for inspection. Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

My insurance is fully comp with protected no claims through RSA.


----------



## paisleypark

*Places to sell a car in Dubai?*

Hi,

We have been advised to avoid private car sales in dubai - due to scams and just too much red tape - so we are looking for some reputable dealers.

We have only approached 4x4 Motors (Sheik Zayed Rd) for a quote thus far - can someone please suggest a few more places we could get quotes for our Pajero?

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`ve bought a couple of cars off dubizzle this year and had no problems. It`s really quite an easy procedure and a good way to save some money. 
One of my friends is selling her Pajero at the moment, it`s a silver five door, top spec, less than one year old with extended warranty, vcool tint, 26000km. I actually went with her to pic it up from the dealers last year so i know the car is 100%.
If you are interested drop me a PM and i`ll give you her contact details.


----------



## paisleypark

hi, actually we are selling our one year old Pajero - we're not looking to buy as we're leaving Dubai in a few months.

So we're looking for a few dealers we could approach.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The dealers won`t offer you anything near what it`s worth for a straight sale. If it were me I`d stick it on Dubizzle and have a set minimum price in mind as you will get all sorts of lowballers replying. To sell the car here both you and the buyer go to the RTA, the car gets tested regardless of when that was last done, you hand in the salik do a little bit of paperwork and you`re sorted. Well after you`ve paid the speeding fines of course haha!


----------



## INFAMOUS

STEALERSHIPS will not get you the money deserved.... As mentioned above ^


----------



## Riz1

*Buyin a used car*

I have got the resident permit but no UAE license. I intend to employ a driver untill me/wife gets the License . How is the best way to buy a used car? Should I buy one under a friends name ) who has a license). Please advice the best way to go about it.


----------



## loca

So... buying a second hand car from Al Futtaim automall? good or bad idea? Yes i know I can get one too at Dubizzle but I know NOTHING, ZERO about cars... so it will take me probably a couple of months to figure out what to do to get it financed and registered, insured, etc.

Al Futtaim is offering for Ramadan free 1 year insurance, 3 years warranty and 2 lube changes on 2nd hand cars. Honda Jazz 2009, 42k, is that too expensive? good offer or are they ripping people off?


----------



## qwertyuiopme

Hi,

went through the thread but could not get clarity on a point, which may be completely dumb!

Nonetheless, believe we have to pay a 20% downpayment when buying a new car. What about when you buy second hand...do banks finance the entire amount or you still have to make a downpayment...

thanks for clearing the doubt in advance!


----------



## peppermech

qwertyuiopme said:


> Hi,
> 
> went through the thread but could not get clarity on a point, which may be completely dumb!
> 
> Nonetheless, believe we have to pay a 20% downpayment when buying a new car. What about when you buy second hand...do banks finance the entire amount or you still have to make a downpayment...
> 
> thanks for clearing the doubt in advance!


Hi
The financing bank has an estimator who puts a value on the second hand car. If his value is less than the price you are paying you will need to pay the difference as downpayment. Even if the seller has a loan that loan can be transferred to buyer or the buyers financing bank can take over the loan. Do check the salary requirements of the financer as some banks had rediculous requirements during bad times. Make sure to get car inspected at reputed garage before finalising deal. They will give precise estimate on what repairs are due.
regards,
pepper


----------



## peppermech

*buying your second hand car*



loca said:


> So... buying a second hand car from Al Futtaim automall? good or bad idea? Yes i know I can get one too at Dubizzle but I know NOTHING, ZERO about cars... so it will take me probably a couple of months to figure out what to do to get it financed and registered, insured, etc.
> 
> Al Futtaim is offering for Ramadan free 1 year insurance, 3 years warranty and 2 lube changes on 2nd hand cars. Honda Jazz 2009, 42k, is that too expensive? good offer or are they ripping people off?


Hi,
If you intend to give off money you can go to automall. They might offer a 6 month warranty cause we all know nothing is going to happen in that 6 months. 
Else as a friend has written above in this thread just watch classifieds( gulfnews or dubizzle dotcom)- thereby you will come to know the current rate for the car also, go see, get car inspected, pay advance, arrange finance, get registered in your name.
its just cakewalk.
regards
pepper


----------



## peppermech

wires said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to dubai in two weeks time
> I have been there for an interview, there were taks that the law will changed so that every new car must have a service plan when purchased.
> 
> Is it true and when will it be effective? I would like to rent a car till that time
> 
> Wires
> Expat Newbie


those talks are not true


----------



## ash_ak

Extended warranty purchase question:
If i buy a 3 year old used car from a private seller, the warranty would most probably have expired or will be expiring shortly, can i buy an extended warranty from the dealer: Al Nabooda:Audi or Agmc:Bmw, also does anybody have any idea how much these warranties cost for a good zero deductible type warranty. thanks.


----------



## loca

Thanks for the advice, however as I said before is 3 years warranty, not 6 months...

Also as I said before I know nothing about cars, never had one before... so get it inspected or checking history, registering, etc... and all that is going to be more troublesome than a "cakewalk" (FOR ME) and will take me monthssssss.

Automall is more expensive than other dealers, so eventually I found the same car, cheaper price from another official dealer and they'll do all that for me, which is worth it 

Let's hope all goes as planned and what I learnt: I will never again think of anything in Dubai being "very easy".




peppermech said:


> Hi,
> If you intend to give off money you can go to automall. They might offer a 6 month warranty cause we all know nothing is going to happen in that 6 months.
> Else as a friend has written above in this thread just watch classifieds( gulfnews or dubizzle dotcom)- thereby you will come to know the current rate for the car also, go see, get car inspected, pay advance, arrange finance, get registered in your name.
> its just cakewalk.
> regards
> pepper


----------



## ash_ak

also, its funny how every car on dubizzle even a souped out audi rs4 is lady driven


----------



## PaulaMaria

*Buying a small car, pls advise *

Hello people 

Now it is happening. Job things settled and Moving to Dubai end of September.

I need your advises about cars:

What is a good small car to buy ? My budget is max.30 000dhs.
I prefer 3 doors, min. year 2007 and NO Toyota Yaris ( with all the respect ) 

Would be great if car is easy and cheap to fix if needed  
( I dont want to spend fortunes for the spare parts )

I dont understant a lot about the cars, so all the information is welcome 

Thank you  lane:


----------



## wazza2222

*Tdi?*

Forget diesels out here! You can buy the stuff but the problem is the weird gas stations (servos?) They don't have a diesel bowser on every row like you might expect and the queues to get into these outfits is a constant source of amazment to me! I would think you will soon get p'd off with waiting for a pump?

(my apologies if TDI isnt a diesel, I'm not a VW man)

W



fasieh20987 said:


> I am looking to buy a new car.
> 
> Price range 120-180k
> 
> I also need to know which cars have a good resale value and which don't.
> 
> I personally loved the Golf R. But is it worth buying? How about the maintenance? is it very costly? Does it have a good resale value? Also fell in love with the new Touareg TDI but i have heard it has a lot of issues with the Resale.
> 
> Anything else along these lines that you would suggest? I checked out the BMW 320
> and it's rather quite boring.
> 
> How is the Audi A5? any suggestions regarding this car?


----------



## wazza2222

*Small car=danger*

Sorry buddy, there is NO such thing as a good small car in a country dominated by V8 Landcruisers and 44c a litre petrol! I've seen little cars that have been hit by 4x4's and I'm here to tell you that you can't beat physics, big ALWAYS wins.
30K dirham won't get you much of a car I'm afraid... check dubizzle.

W



PaulaMaria said:


> Hello people
> 
> Now it is happening. Job things settled and Moving to Dubai end of September.
> 
> I need your advises about cars:
> 
> What is a good small car to buy ? My budget is max.30 000dhs.
> I prefer 3 doors, min. year 2007 and NO Toyota Yaris ( with all the respect )
> 
> Would be great if car is easy and cheap to fix if needed
> ( I dont want to spend fortunes for the spare parts )
> 
> I dont understant a lot about the cars, so all the information is welcome
> 
> Thank you  lane:


----------



## wazza2222

*Try this site*

http://www.souqalmal.com



qwertyuiopme said:


> Hi,
> 
> went through the thread but could not get clarity on a point, which may be completely dumb!
> 
> Nonetheless, believe we have to pay a 20% downpayment when buying a new car. What about when you buy second hand...do banks finance the entire amount or you still have to make a downpayment...
> 
> thanks for clearing the doubt in advance!


----------



## Markelchella

The small car industry has grown by leaps and bounds and has the potential to grow a lot more than what it is at present. This is good news for all automobile enthusiasts who are really passionate about cars. India was once a country that did not have many cars on the road, but now things have changed - almost every middle class family now owns a car. This demand for cars keeps increasing as more and more people become financially stable to afford a car.


----------



## KidRukkus

With price as a main priority...

You can find great deals on DuBizzle... just be very careful and do you homework when you research the car, talk with the seller, and compare other deals. I bought and sold a Mitsu GT EX 2.0 and was very happy on both ends.

Buy used from a dealer is the next bext option.


----------



## Izzy77

Hello there, we have a 80k AED budget and are looking to buy a second hand Range Rover or Touareg. Anything we should be very much aware of when looking for these on Dubizzle or when we speak with the person selling the car? Is there any difference with regards to getting spare parts for either one of the cars when they breakdown? Are there specific dealers to look for with these cars and or garages for the maintenance? Any other cars in this range we should be aware of?

Thanks!! lots of question in know


----------



## ccr

Felixtoo2 said:


> It inly took about 15 mins to get mine transfered over, depends how long the queue is I guess.


My last car took 10 mins to transfer ownership (express service). Timing = morning ~10 AM.

Today, it took 1 hour (same express service, same cost). Timing = ~1 PM, lots of people/cars.


----------



## KidRukkus

Izzy77 said:


> Hello there, we have a 80k AED budget and are looking to buy a second hand Range Rover or Touareg. Anything we should be very much aware of when looking for these on Dubizzle or when we speak with the person selling the car? Is there any difference with regards to getting spare parts for either one of the cars when they breakdown? Are there specific dealers to look for with these cars and or garages for the maintenance? Any other cars in this range we should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks!! lots of question in know


The British and Germans will no doubt disagree with me, but if you're on a budget that is less than say 150k AED- don't go with a European/UK build. I've lived in the Middle East 20 years and have seen and heard too many stories of problems and added costs with vehicles not really built for the climate and conditions here.

If you must go with a UK/German/French build, make sure it is GCC spec'd, low miles, and well maintained.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Thinking of changing the wife`s car in a few months and I have to say that the 2011 Kia Sportage looks like a hell of a deal being that its now designed by an ex Audi designer, I think a brand new one starts at less than 80K.


----------



## ash_ak

do used car dealerships like nabooda audi or vw approved plus, etc bargain with the prices. for eg., if a used car is listed at 150k, will they go down to 140k?


----------



## KidRukkus

Felixtoo2 said:


> Thinking of changing the wife`s car in a few months and I have to say that the 2011 Kia Sportage looks like a hell of a deal being that its now designed by an ex Audi designer, I think a brand new one starts at less than 80K.


When I was buying my wife's EX35 at the dealership, the salesman brought up the KIA deals and how they really are such a good bargain for someone planning on driving a car for 3 to 5 years here in Dubai. With the low prices and warranty, it is a hard deal to beat.

IMHO, I still think Korean automobiles are a couple of years away in quality... but they are getting it right so far.


----------



## KidRukkus

ash_ak said:


> do used car dealerships like nabooda audi or vw approved plus, etc bargain with the prices. for eg., if a used car is listed at 150k, will they go down to 140k?


Like most sale events in the Middle East, they are almost offended if you do not counter offer.


----------



## qwertyuiopme

Hi,

Could some one please detail the real deal behind the Toyota Choices/Nissan Freedom programs?

Have researched online, and here, and am as confused as ever!!!!

Thanks


----------



## yiddo_gaz

Hi there

I am moving to Dubai in December and am aware that having a international driving permit would be beneficial and I think you can get them from the post office in the UK. How essential is the IDP?

Many Thanks

Gaz


----------



## Artrat

yiddo_gaz said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in December and am aware that having a international driving permit would be beneficial and I think you can get them from the post office in the UK. How essential is the IDP?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Gaz


You will need it if you want to rent a car before your residence permit is finalised. It's easy enough to get around by metro and taxi for a couple of weeks though, but the IDP is cheap and easy to get, so I would just get it. Also, it should be valid for one year, so you will be able to drive in other countries while on vacation. 

Once your residency is done you need to convert your UK licence to a UAE asap. The IDP is not enough once you have residence.


----------



## yiddo_gaz

Artrat said:


> You will need it if you want to rent a car before your residence permit is finalised** It's easy enough to get around by metro and taxi for a couple of weeks though, but the IDP is cheap and easy to get, so I would just get it** Also, it should be valid for one year, so you will be able to drive in other countries while on vacation**
> 
> Once your residency is done you need to convert your UK licence to a UAE asap** The IDP is not enough once you have residence**


Thanks for the help mate


----------



## Gavtek

Please be aware that using the public roads to your advantage is not allowed.

For example, take the below image. When travelling to work in the morning, I use the red arrow at the Madinat area to go from Jumeria Road to Al Sufouh Road. However, when the lights turn red, instead of sitting waiting for 5 minutes, I utilise the roundabout in the Madinat and its slip roads as I should be entitled to do so.

Unfortunately Dubai Police don't agree and this morning I received 2 fines and 4 black points as well as a pointless trip to the police station with a threat of my car being impounded.


----------



## mavzor

Gavtek said:


> Please be aware that using the public roads to your advantage is not allowed.
> 
> For example, take the below image. When travelling to work in the morning, I use the red arrow at the Madinat area to go from Jumeria Road to Al Sufouh Road. However, when the lights turn red, instead of sitting waiting for 5 minutes, I utilise the roundabout in the Madinat and its slip roads as I should be entitled to do so.
> 
> Unfortunately Dubai Police don't agree and this morning I received 2 fines and 4 black points as well as a pointless trip to the police station with a threat of my car being impounded.


Wow. Can you tell us any more on what the fines said?
Even if in arabic?


----------



## Gavtek

Something to do with failing to obey the instruction of a policeman. There were no policemen.


----------



## KidRukkus

Gavtek said:


> Please be aware that using the public roads to your advantage is not allowed.
> 
> For example, take the below image. When travelling to work in the morning, I use the red arrow at the Madinat area to go from Jumeria Road to Al Sufouh Road. However, when the lights turn red, instead of sitting waiting for 5 minutes, I utilise the roundabout in the Madinat and its slip roads as I should be entitled to do so.
> 
> Unfortunately Dubai Police don't agree and this morning I received 2 fines and 4 black points as well as a pointless trip to the police station with a threat of my car being impounded.


Import tip and thank you!

I just got back from Kuwait where this maneuver is common practice.


----------



## loca

*What!!!!!!!?????????*



Gavtek said:


> Please be aware that using the public roads to your advantage is not allowed.
> 
> For example, take the below image. When travelling to work in the morning, I use the red arrow at the Madinat area to go from Jumeria Road to Al Sufouh Road. However, when the lights turn red, instead of sitting waiting for 5 minutes, I utilise the roundabout in the Madinat and its slip roads as I should be entitled to do so.
> 
> Unfortunately Dubai Police don't agree and this morning I received 2 fines and 4 black points as well as a pointless trip to the police station with a threat of my car being impounded.


  :confused2: :jaw:


----------



## Izzy77

Gavtek said:


> Please be aware that using the public roads to your advantage is not allowed.
> 
> For example, take the below image. When travelling to work in the morning, I use the red arrow at the Madinat area to go from Jumeria Road to Al Sufouh Road. However, when the lights turn red, instead of sitting waiting for 5 minutes, I utilise the roundabout in the Madinat and its slip roads as I should be entitled to do so.
> 
> Unfortunately Dubai Police don't agree and this morning I received 2 fines and 4 black points as well as a pointless trip to the police station with a threat of my car being impounded.


Wow! How much were the fines?


----------



## Gavtek

First one was 500 Dhs, second one was 400 Dhs plus 4 Black Points.


----------



## ash_ak

Akumarhtt said:


> hello


hello world


----------



## ash_ak

Is extended warranty transferable to second owner when the car is sold. specifically Nissan/Arabian automobiles? thanks.


----------



## cobragb

A couple of questions for the people in the know:

What's the procedure for buying a used car?

Can this be done if the person has left the country?

TIA


----------



## Felixtoo2

I stand to be corrected but i don`t think that it can be. One of the cars I bought meant that the owner had to fly in from Italy to complete the handover.


----------



## cobragb

That's what I was afraid of, thanks.


----------



## Izzy77

There has been some mentioning of making sure that the (European) car has Middle Eastern specs and is kitted out for the climate. What does this mean and how can I check this when buying a second hand car?

thanks!


----------



## ash_ak

ash_ak said:


> Is extended warranty transferable to second owner when the car is sold. specifically Nissan/Arabian automobiles? thanks.


to answer my own question, yes it is transferable, spoke to the nissan dealer here.


----------



## INFAMOUS

double post...


----------



## INFAMOUS

Just FYI to anyone.. 

I bought a 2003 M5 used here and had 0 issues transferring to my name. Previous owner inspected the car for me, gave him the cash at the RTA, transferred the paperwork, bought a new Salik pass and I was on my way....

I also recently imported my 2000 Lightning truck from Canada, cleared at customs, had it inspected and registered easily. 

All in all the process of registration here is easy as long as you have insurance and a license!


----------



## mavzor

INFAMOUS said:


> Just FYI to anyone..
> 
> I bought a 2003 M5 used here and had 0 issues transferring to my name. Previous owner inspected the car for me, gave him the cash at the RTA, transferred the paperwork, bought a new Salik pass and I was on my way....
> 
> I also recently imported my 2000 Lightning truck from Canada, cleared at customs, had it inspected and registered easily.
> 
> All in all the process of registration here is easy as long as you have insurance and a license!


How much for the M5? Review? Info tell us more!


----------



## INFAMOUS

mavzor said:


> How much for the M5? Review? Info tell us more!


LOL... 2003 M5 Hamann built and sold. 118k on the clock. Imola red on Black/Red/Titanium interior.

Hamann headers, midpipes, catback
Hamann software
Hamann body kit
Hamann Badging
CAI's
PSS9 Coil Overs
19" Hamann wheels on the way!

Amazing car as the e39 M5 is the best car ever built by BMW in my opinion. I had the PPI done here locally and they told me that it is the cleanest e39 in Dubai they have ever seen 



















Here is one of my truck... 2000 SVT Lightning pushing about 480hp (sorry bad pic)











Now to deal with the registration process of this.... 2001 GP1200R Riva Racing.










Needless to say I now have all my toys


----------



## Concepi

Gavtek said:


> First one was 500 Dhs, second one was 400 Dhs plus 4 Black Points.


Hi,
what does "4 Black Points" actually mean? How many points can you collect before you loose your license (or go to jail??)?
Cheers


----------



## wazza2222

*Bee Mer*

I like the Beem, leaning toward an M car myself...



INFAMOUS said:


> LOL... 2003 M5 Hamann built and sold. 118k on the clock. Imola red on Black/Red/Titanium interior.
> 
> Hamann headers, midpipes, catback
> Hamann software
> Hamann body kit
> Hamann Badging
> CAI's
> PSS9 Coil Overs
> 19" Hamann wheels on the way!
> 
> Amazing car as the e39 M5 is the best car ever built by BMW in my opinion. I had the PPI done here locally and they told me that it is the cleanest e39 in Dubai they have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my truck... 2000 SVT Lightning pushing about 480hp (sorry bad pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to deal with the registration process of this.... 2001 GP1200R Riva Racing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I now have all my toys


----------



## Felixtoo2

Nice Wheels!! How does the lightening go round corners?


----------



## wazza2222

*ha ha*

What you said
The lightning probably doesnt go round corners without lightening...



Felixtoo2 said:


> Nice Wheels!! How does the lightening go round corners?


----------



## INFAMOUS

LOL.. it goes around corners fine! However since the wheels are so big my turning radius is cut down quite a bit which makes some U-turns a little tricky sometimes I have to "drift" around em


----------



## wazza2222

*Ooh!*

How much for the horse sh*t green E46 M3 sitting beside it???



INFAMOUS said:


> LOL.. it goes around corners fine! However since the wheels are so big my turning radius is cut down quite a bit which makes some U-turns a little tricky sometimes I have to "drift" around em


----------



## INFAMOUS

wazza2222 said:


> How much for the horse sh*t green E46 M3 sitting beside it???


LMAO!! You mean Phoenix Yellow M3? I am trying to work a deal on it... Has no compression in 1 cylinder. I am thinking track car build


----------



## wazza2222

*Still...*

Prob still faster than an Audi...




INFAMOUS said:


> LMAO!! You mean Phoenix Yellow M3? I am trying to work a deal on it... Has no compression in 1 cylinder. I am thinking track car build


----------



## Jane-dxb

Cheap cars are French cars, a friend of mine got a Renault Clio from 2006, 40 000 km for 12 000 aed, great deal and the a/c is actually quite good. Check renault and Peugeot cars, great manufacturer, a/c isnt as great as bigger cars but good enough if you want a cute cheap car


----------



## mavzor

INFAMOUS said:


> LOL... 2003 M5 Hamann built and sold. 118k on the clock. Imola red on Black/Red/Titanium interior.
> 
> Hamann headers, midpipes, catback
> Hamann software
> Hamann body kit
> Hamann Badging
> CAI's
> PSS9 Coil Overs
> 19" Hamann wheels on the way!
> 
> Amazing car as the e39 M5 is the best car ever built by BMW in my opinion. I had the PPI done here locally and they told me that it is the cleanest e39 in Dubai they have ever seen


You didn't tell me how much?
Beatiful by the way


----------



## INFAMOUS

mavzor said:


> You didn't tell me how much?
> Beatiful by the way


75k Dhs.


----------



## kevinbryan

very expensive and difficult to get one in UAE.


----------



## Skem432

*Second hand car*

Hi Guys
I am looking for any reputed second hand dealers in Dubai who can give me warranty. I want to buy a small car either Yaris or Tiida, use it for a year or so, if the job goes well then I am planning to splash out.

Any help will be useful.

Thanks
Skem432


----------



## kimevans628

Hello Everyone,

We are possibly being relocated to Dubai in the near uture and we are trying to figure out if we should ship our Toyota Sequoia over from the US. I have seen from the posts that I will not feel safe in a small vehicle and we also have 3 children so we have to have space for carseats, strollers and assorted sports paraphenalia. We have 2 years left on our loan and only owe about 8,000 USD. What to you think the most cost effective and sensible choice is? Any advice is welcome! The whole process of buying/leasing seems to be vey different there!


----------



## ladynotingreen

*MX-5 Miata parts in UAE?*

Hi,

I own a 2006 Grand Touring MX-5. It's completely paid off, which is why I want to ship it over to the UAE/Dubai. I realize that with such a small car, I will probably have issues on the road, and I accept that. 

So, will I be able to find parts for it over there? I actually have a Mazda 6 engine in it, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## INFAMOUS

ladynotingreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a 2006 Grand Touring MX-5. It's completely paid off, which is why I want to ship it over to the UAE/Dubai. I realize that with such a small car, I will probably have issues on the road, and I accept that.
> 
> So, will I be able to find parts for it over there? I actually have a Mazda 6 engine in it, for whatever that is worth.


Unless you have a specialty vehicle I would say its not worth shipping over.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

ladynotingreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a 2006 Grand Touring MX-5. It's completely paid off, which is why I want to ship it over to the UAE/Dubai. I realize that with such a small car, I will probably have issues on the road, and I accept that.
> 
> So, will I be able to find parts for it over there? I actually have a Mazda 6 engine in it, for whatever that is worth.


Yes you can find parts but not all. I also have a Mazda that I brought from Canada. My car is not sold here and had couple of small accidents ( people hitting me). And guess ? all western women!!! See girls !! Seeeee LOL 

Jokes aside, the body shop service is pretty good here.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

kimevans628 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are possibly being relocated to Dubai in the near uture and we are trying to figure out if we should ship our Toyota Sequoia over from the US. I have seen from the posts that I will not feel safe in a small vehicle and we also have 3 children so we have to have space for carseats, strollers and assorted sports paraphenalia. We have 2 years left on our loan and only owe about 8,000 USD. What to you think the most cost effective and sensible choice is? Any advice is welcome! The whole process of buying/leasing seems to be vey different there!


I had posted quite awhile ago a post explaining how to export a car from Canada. It is the same for US. Just one thing the car has to be in your name otherwise you cannot export. I also brought my car and I have an outstanding balance of 10k. I chose to bring it because:

1-my car had only 22000km and was 2.5 years old barely driven
2-canadian market for used cars suckS a big time. I would have owned 5k at the end
3- my company offered an allowance for shipping
4- the UAE is flooded with American specs cars


----------



## Barbalee

It is time to buy a vehicle here, but I don't have time to search and learn all I need to know about loans and insurance. Are ther reputable auto agents here? Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Barbalee said:


> It is time to buy a vehicle here, but I don't have time to search and learn all I need to know about loans and insurance. Are ther reputable auto agents here? Suggestions, anyone?


If you do not have time just go with Japanese dealerships (they last). All dealers as far as I know work with some insurance companies. Some offer you insurance for free if you buy new. You gotta ask

If you wanna buy a used car, dealerships are still in my view the best bet because they can sell you with warranty if it's a semi new car.

In regards to loans, just go to your bank. They sure do have a car loan program. But you gotta find out the amount of the loan you want right.

I ve never heard of auto agents who would do everything for you.


----------



## Barbalee

Canuck_Sens said:


> If you do not have time just go with Japanese dealerships (they last). All dealers as far as I know work with some insurance companies. Some offer you insurance for free if you buy new. You gotta ask
> 
> If you wanna buy a used car, dealerships are still in my view the best bet because they can sell you with warranty if it's a semi new car.
> 
> In regards to loans, just go to your bank. They sure do have a car loan program. But you gotta find out the amount of the loan you want right.
> 
> I ve never heard of auto agents who would do everything for you.


I'm surprised there aren't, but thanks for giving me a headstart, Canuck. Let the hunting begin....


----------



## Gavtek

Canuck_Sens said:


> I ve never heard of auto agents who would do everything for you.


Most auto agents (used car dealers) will do absolutely everything for you, i.e. arrange for the guy from the bank of your choosing to come to the showroom to complete all the paperwork, arrange the insurance, do all the registration paperwork, and if you request it, send the car to the dealership for a full inspection and/or obtain extended manufacturer warranty. You'll still need to pay for everything, but most car dealers will do it all on your behalf.


----------



## Barbalee

Gavtek said:


> Most auto agents (used car dealers) will do absolutely everything for you, i.e. arrange for the guy from the bank of your choosing to come to the showroom to complete all the paperwork, arrange the insurance, do all the registration paperwork, and if you request it, send the car to the dealership for a full inspection and/or obtain extended manufacturer warranty. You'll still need to pay for everything, but most car dealers will do it all on your behalf.


Now THAT I love hearing, Gavtek. I won't have to find "the" car as much as a dealer I can understand. I believe I can do that. Woo-hoo! Ditching the rental won't be months down the road! Thanks!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Gavtek said:


> arrange for the guy from the bank of your choosing to come to the showroom to complete all the paperwork.


First time I hear about dealers arranging finance with any bank on the spot. To my knowledge, it is the customer who has to find the loan. After all, if you fancy a new loan with a bank who does not know you, your paper work will take time and might not be approved.

For the rest, I do know they will take care of everything like the inspection and registration. They all do and it is not very different back home


----------



## Gavtek

Canuck_Sens said:


> First time I hear about dealers arranging finance with any bank on the spot.


Every day's a school day.

Both times I bought a car here, the used car dealer asked which bank I wanted to arrange the finance with and they arranged for the chap from the bank to come to the showroom the next day to fill out the paperwork. A few days later when it's been approved, go back to showroom to meet the bank chap to sign the forms and security cheque.

Obviously the bank can still reject your application but I was giving advise on the basis of it being unlikely that it would happen in this case.


----------



## Concepi

Gavtek said:


> First one was 500 Dhs, second one was 400 Dhs plus 4 Black Points.


Hi,
what does "4 Black Points" actually mean? How many points can you collect before you loose your license (or go to jail??)?
Cheers


----------



## Gavtek

Not sure, 20 I think. You don't get points for normal things like speeding. Wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Concepi

Gavtek said:


> Not sure, 20 I think. You don't get points for normal things like speeding. Wouldn't worry about it.


Thanks


----------



## Barbalee

Gavtek said:


> Every day's a school day.
> 
> Both times I bought a car here, the used car dealer asked which bank I wanted to arrange the finance with and they arranged for the chap from the bank to come to the showroom the next day to fill out the paperwork. A few days later when it's been approved, go back to showroom to meet the bank chap to sign the forms and security cheque.
> 
> Obviously the bank can still reject your application but I was giving advise on the basis of it being unlikely that it would happen in this case.


Having already talked to the bank, I think I'm good to go on that front. Thank you, guys!


----------



## Gavtek

Supposed to take delivery of our new company car today, but the garage we're buying it from has somehow lost the key to the old car we're trading in while in their possession. Somehow, for some reason, this is my fault and my problem, and they can't release the new car until I give them the key that THEY lost. No amount of logic and reason is getting through to them. All they understand is that there should be a key and there is not a key and of course it's impossible that they did anything wrong. Went to the showroom to shout at the guy twice, first time I was turned away because the guy was on a 3 hour lunch break, and second time I got fed up and left after the guy was 30 minutes and counting late back from his 3 hour lunch break and we're still at a stalemate.


----------



## loca

Gavtek said:


> Supposed to take delivery of our new company car today, but the garage we're buying it from has somehow lost the key to the old car we're trading in while in their possession. Somehow, for some reason, this is my fault and my problem, and they can't release the new car until I give them the key that THEY lost. No amount of logic and reason is getting through to them. All they understand is that there should be a key and there is not a key and of course it's impossible that they did anything wrong. Went to the showroom to shout at the guy twice, first time I was turned away because the guy was on a 3 hour lunch break, and second time I got fed up and left after the guy was 30 minutes and counting late back from his 3 hour lunch break and we're still at a stalemate.


It is most definitely YOUR fault that THEY lost the keys :confused2: ... You gave it to them on their wrong hand, or you didn't check they put it where they were supposed to put it, or you didn't make sure they were completely awake after their 3+ hours lunch/nap... either way, still YOUR fault :boxing: good luck on making them "reason"!


----------



## Kawasutra

loca said:


> It is most definitely YOUR fault that THEY lost the keys :confused2: ... You gave it to them on their wrong hand, or you didn't check they put it where they were supposed to put it, or you didn't make sure they were completely awake after their 3+ hours lunch/nap... either way, still YOUR fault :boxing: good luck on making them "reason"!


Don`t you know that the customers here are always at fault...


----------



## Artrat

Gavtek said:


> Every day's a school day.
> 
> Both times I bought a car here, the used car dealer asked which bank I wanted to arrange the finance with and they arranged for the chap from the bank to come to the showroom the next day to fill out the paperwork. A few days later when it's been approved, go back to showroom to meet the bank chap to sign the forms and security cheque.
> 
> Obviously the bank can still reject your application but I was giving advise on the basis of it being unlikely that it would happen in this case.


My experience was much the same. In fact I think the guy from ENBD even had his own office at the dealership.


----------



## Concepi

Gavtek said:


> Supposed to take delivery of our new company car today, but the garage we're buying it from has somehow lost the key to the old car we're trading in while in their possession. Somehow, for some reason, this is my fault and my problem, and they can't release the new car until I give them the key that THEY lost. No amount of logic and reason is getting through to them. All they understand is that there should be a key and there is not a key and of course it's impossible that they did anything wrong. Went to the showroom to shout at the guy twice, first time I was turned away because the guy was on a 3 hour lunch break, and second time I got fed up and left after the guy was 30 minutes and counting late back from his 3 hour lunch break and we're still at a stalemate.


Gavtek, looking forward to read how your negotiations with the dealer turned out finally..


----------



## G3org3

This one probably would be off topic... 

would anyone know if vehicle registrations happen during Eid holidays?


----------



## johng723

Hey everyone! I'll be moving over to Dubai in December and will be looking for a used FJ Cruiser. My budget is around 70-80k AED and will obviously be looking for a used one. Nows is it better to look for a used car through a dealer or through a private party? I've looked on Dubizzle and noticed that even for 2008 (which seem to be in my price range) the prices vary quite a bit, even on what seem to be similarly spec'd cars. What can I expect when I have that sort of a budget? Thanks for your help!


----------



## wishmaster_dxb

Looking for ford explorer 2005 model. Pm me if some1 is selling


----------



## Sparkysair

Has anyone successfully shipped a car from Dubai to the UK? I'm considering different ways of doing it whether inside a container, roro etc and looking for reputable and recommended companies to give me quotes. If anyone has done this or can recommend a contact I'd appreciate the help. TIA


----------



## PM101

Has anyone used one of those new schemes like Toyota Choices or Nissan Freedom (see http://www.nissanfreedom.com/en/)?

Are there any gotchas? It seems like a good deal. What happens if you have to sell early?


----------



## quattro

Sparkysair said:


> Has anyone successfully shipped a car from Dubai to the UK? I'm considering different ways of doing it whether inside a container, roro etc and looking for reputable and recommended companies to give me quotes. If anyone has done this or can recommend a contact I'd appreciate the help. TIA


I'd be interested to know this too.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gavtek said:


> Went to the showroom to shout at the guy twice, first time I was turned away because the guy was on a 3 hour lunch break, and second time I got fed up and left after the guy was 30 minutes and counting late back from his 3 hour lunch break and we're still at a stalemate.


Why not make more use of the 3 hours you are waiting by informing the other people browsing the cars of your predicament or perhaps a small review of the customer service you are receiving?


----------



## Mr Rossi

With regards to finance, this is only deduction from having recently just bought a car, so I'm willing to be corrected.

Anyone who sells you a loan receives commission, the higher the loan rate the higher the commission.

There is a person within each dealership, they will say they work for your bank but in reality will be selling the products for all the banks. They will also tell you they will beat whatever your local branch guy can do. "Phone him now, get a rate" etc, if your local bank says 3.6% he will say 3.2% 

A day or two later your 3.2% rate is 'refused' but they have another product, if it is more than 3.6% it will come with all kinds of features, protection etc and "will be better for you".

The sales guy will give you a card and say "I will look after you, call my friend/cousin/brother, only talk to him, don't speak to anyone else" You go back to your local branch and tell them to process 3.6% but that is also "refused".

Then you get numerous random people calling you from your own bank trying to undercut each other yet keep the price as high as possible for them - which must contribute to a great atmosphere and working environment.

Anyway, through all the melee, you eventually find a loan that is the cheapest of all your offers (whether instore finance guy, mate of the salesman or local bank) but higher than what most peoples starting quotes were.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Wow.. that just sounds like a lovely way of doing business. Thanks Rossi


----------



## Mr Rossi

Jynxgirl said:


> Wow.. that just sounds like a lovely way of doing business. Thanks Rossi


Whether a loan for a new car or a pashmina in the fabric souk it's all same same.

Btw our car is delayed as apparently the back sent the "wrong forms" to the dealership.  You'd neither party had ever did this before.


----------



## Niaari

*Driving licence: Coming back after a gap*

Hi everyone,

Will be grateful if someone could help.

We lived in Dubai till 2 years back and if all goes well will be relocating back here next month. My husband and I both have driving licences. Can we start driving from day 1 in Dubai or will we need to take refresher classes? Grateful for your help!

Many thanks
Regards


----------



## nyomichun

Niaari said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Will be grateful if someone could help.
> 
> We lived in Dubai till 2 years back and if all goes well will be relocating back here next month. My husband and I both have driving licences. Can we start driving from day 1 in Dubai or will we need to take refresher classes? Grateful for your help!
> 
> Many thanks
> Regards


I believe as long as your license is valid there is no problem for you driving around Dubai. But let me just remind you that there has been a lot of road infrastructure that happened since your last visit here so you need to familiarize again yourself with all the traffic signals and bridges.


----------



## Niaari

Thank you Niyomichun!!! Really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Ben_130

My question is more to do with finance if buying a car.

I have read in various guides that you can get finance from the dealer or banks.

Say for example I wanted a car that was 100,000AED and I wanted it on finance, what would the rough monthly costs in paying back the loan be? I imagine this could be difficult to guess as I assume it would be based on the person and what they can afford to pay each month.

I am just trying to get some rough figures so I can work out what I can spend on accommodation, save etc based on the job offer I received a few weeks back (Just waiting for them to hurry up and give me a start date!)


----------



## quattro

The monthly depends on the flat rate and the term.


----------



## wazza2222

Ben_130 said:


> My question is more to do with finance if buying a car.
> 
> I have read in various guides that you can get finance from the dealer or banks.
> 
> Say for example I wanted a car that was 100,000AED and I wanted it on finance, what would the rough monthly costs in paying back the loan be?


Ben
(variables are; New or Used car? Financing the insurance or paying cash? Over 25? Sports car or Sedan/4WD?)

100000Dh on a Second hand car, monthly payments at quoted 3.49% flat rate are:
3 yrs-3068
4 yrs-2374
5 yrs-1957

and at 4.25%?
3 yrs-3131
4yrs-2437
5 yrs-2020

These are qouted figures from AGMC (BMW agent) using ADIB and ENBD finance.

hope that helps
Waz

P.S. a 'sports car' appears to be anything with two doors irrespective of performance :confused2:


----------



## Ben_130

wazza2222 said:


> Ben
> (variables are; New or Used car? Financing the insurance or paying cash? Over 25? Sports car or Sedan/4WD?)
> 
> 100000Dh on a Second hand car, monthly payments at quoted 3.49% flat rate are:
> 3 yrs-3068
> 4 yrs-2374
> 5 yrs-1957
> 
> and at 4.25%?
> 3 yrs-3131
> 4yrs-2437
> 5 yrs-2020
> 
> These are qouted figures from AGMC (BMW agent) using ADIB and ENBD finance.
> 
> hope that helps
> Waz
> 
> P.S. a 'sports car' appears to be anything with two doors irrespective of performance :confused2:


Thanks for that Waz, that info is fantastic, just what I was looking for as a rough guide! If they every get round to giving me a start date for the new job this info will come in handy! 
I guess I wont spend quite as much as 100k but possible somewhere up to that. I'll see what I've got left to spend each month after accommodation. Stuff like insurance I will be looking to pay off in one go each year.


----------



## Fullalove

Hi guys,
Just reserved a 6 mth lease on a 2012 Civic through Hertz; price was 2350aed; before I go in and sign over I want to make sure I am covered fopr everything I should be for this price; please can anyone advise what I should be looking/asking for in the contract with regards to insurance, maintenance etc.
So far I have been advised to make sure that it is fully insured (not just 3rd party) and "CDW" is included.
Any other advice would be welcome.
Thank you


----------



## Fullalove

Also; (assuming everything is included) whether this is a good deal. I approached Thrifty 1st who quoted 2700aed for the same car
cheers



Fullalove said:


> Hi guys,
> Just reserved a 6 mth lease on a 2012 Civic through Hertz; price was 2350aed; before I go in and sign over I want to make sure I am covered fopr everything I should be for this price; please can anyone advise what I should be looking/asking for in the contract with regards to insurance, maintenance etc.
> So far I have been advised to make sure that it is fully insured (not just 3rd party) and "CDW" is included.
> Any other advice would be welcome.
> Thank you


----------



## chrismol

I have done something simular, though brought my car from egypt, as I was driving it tax free there, I had to take the car with me when leaving Egypt.

Procedure is actually pretty simple

1. sell the car to your husband while in Qatar.
2. ship the car to the UAE, with as "cosignee" your husband 
3. your husbands imports the car
4. your husband registers the car

All the best.

Chris


----------



## dluxarun

I would be moving from Saudi Arabia. Could I possibly drive my car into UAE and register in my name once I get residency visa in Dubai.

OR

Should I ship it?


Any advice?



chrismol said:


> I have done something simular, though brought my car from egypt, as I was driving it tax free there, I had to take the car with me when leaving Egypt.
> 
> Procedure is actually pretty simple
> 
> 1. sell the car to your husband while in Qatar.
> 2. ship the car to the UAE, with as "cosignee" your husband
> 3. your husbands imports the car
> 4. your husband registers the car
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Carefree1979

Hi

I have a UK passport and a Swiss license. Does anybody know if I will be able to convert my license to a UAE equivalent?

From my research it seems both countries are on the "exchangable" list - but there also seems to be the suggestion that the applicant must be a citizen of the country the license was registered in.

I am British and passed my test there - but had to swap when I previously lived in Switzerland.

Does anybody have any experience of this?! Cheers!


----------



## mgb

Carefree1979 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a UK passport and a Swiss license. Does anybody know if I will be able to convert my license to a UAE equivalent?
> 
> From my research it seems both countries are on the "exchangable" list - but there also seems to be the suggestion that the applicant must be a citizen of the country the license was registered in.
> 
> I am British and passed my test there - but had to swap when I previously lived in Switzerland.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of this?! Cheers!


My friend was in this situation, an Irish Passport and a UK licence. She had to do a series of lessons and pass a test - but she found it really easy.
Can you not swap your British Licence back for your swiss one?


----------



## Carefree1979

mgb said:


> My friend was in this situation, an Irish Passport and a UK licence. She had to do a series of lessons and pass a test - but she found it really easy.
> Can you not swap your British Licence back for your swiss one?


Thanks for your help

I would need to declare that I am resident back in the UK to swap back - something that could open a whole can of worms with taxes etc.

Interesting she found it easy though. The DVLA have said they will give me a letter saying I was passed in the UK - but how much weight that would have here I have no idea!


----------



## mgb

Carefree1979 said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> I would need to declare that I am resident back in the UK to swap back - something that could open a whole can of worms with taxes etc.
> 
> Interesting she found it easy though. The DVLA have said they will give me a letter saying I was passed in the UK - but how much weight that would have here I have no idea!



If you go that route you are might consider getting the letter notarised, then stamped by the FCO and the UAE embassies, you may have little chance of them accepting it if not.


----------



## EmilieTS

Hey can anyone help me with this? Can we import a car from a GCC country and if so, is there an age limit (of the car)... thank you!!


----------



## ibkiss

Hi ,
Does anyone have experience on how's the performance of Mazda 3 & Mazda 2 in uae ?
And if this forum has buying & selling of vehicles ?


----------



## quattro

Apart from being a bit small they are good cars. Don't buy an auto one though, the gearboxes are pretty hateful!

What is your criteria for the car and what is your budget and are you cash or finance?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ibkiss said:


> Hi ,
> Does anyone have experience on how's the performance of Mazda 3 & Mazda 2 in uae ?
> And if this forum has buying & selling of vehicles ?




This forum does not accept advertising unless you are a premium member.
Advertising for premium members is allowed in the classified section only.
You cannot tout for business on the forum.


----------



## ibkiss

MaidenScotland said:


> This forum does not accept advertising unless you are a premium member.
> Advertising for premium members is allowed in the classified section only.
> You cannot tout for business on the forum.


Wanna be a goodie .. so preparing to be a premium member !


----------



## Veronica

ibkiss said:


> Wanna be a goodie .. so preparing to be a premium member !


You have to pay to be a premium member


----------



## Gavtek

quattro said:


> Don't buy an auto one though


I wouldn't advise anyone to buy a non-auto car here if they intent to ever sell it at some point. Manual cars are always better but you'll never get one sold here.


----------



## ibkiss

Veronica said:


> You have to pay to be a premium member


Yeah , I know and still I'm up to get it although I want to pay thru other means than Pay Pal !!!


----------



## ibkiss

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't advise anyone to buy a non-auto car here if they intent to ever sell it at some point. Manual cars are always better but you'll never get one sold here.


Yep .. ure sort of right as I'm experiencing now while I'm selling !


----------



## quattro

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't advise anyone to buy a non-auto car here if they intent to ever sell it at some point. Manual cars are always better but you'll never get one sold here.


You'd regret buying an automatic 1.6 Mazda 3 when you discover it is so slow it can't get out of it's own way.

Just get the 2.0 Automatic it has an automatic gearbox that was at least developed this century.

There is some demand for manual cars here but not so much the run of the mill bread and butter type car. E46 M3 for example anyone who is searching for one as a drivers car would probably hunt down a manual rather than an SMG.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ibkiss said:


> Yeah , I know and still I'm up to get it although I want to pay thru other means than Pay Pal !!!




I will pass that information on to the boss man and I am sure he will be in touch

Maiden


----------



## ibkiss

what's the use of speed & fast cars when almost all roads of UAE have speed radars -)) huge fines .... !


----------



## ibkiss

MaidenScotland said:


> I will pass that information on to the boss man and I am sure he will be in touch
> 
> Maiden


Oh .. I'm impressed with the service ......... Anyways , thanks for the above


----------



## mgb

ibkiss said:


> Yep .. ure sort of right as I'm experiencing now while I'm selling !


Unless it's a Nissan Patrol SWB!
I get locals asking if I would consider selling it all the time (they think coz I am a woman I drive it gently and carefully, despite physical evidence to the contrary - winch and heavy duty shocks!)


----------



## ibkiss

mgb said:


> Unless it's a Nissan Patrol SWB!
> I get locals asking if I would consider selling it all the time (they think coz I am a woman I drive it gently and carefully, despite physical evidence to the contrary - winch and heavy duty shocks!)


...... maybe the peeps asking u are middlemen ..................


----------



## INFAMOUS

ibkiss said:


> what's the use of speed & fast cars when almost all roads of UAE have speed radars -)) huge fines .... !


Speed limits are faster than Canada / Fines are less than Canada and still many places to drive really fast


----------



## ibkiss

true !!


----------



## Perfectionist

The only thing i can say is people rarely follow by rules


----------



## polly600

I have a Cayman Islands driving license which is not from a designated country for transfer into a Dubai license. How do I get a Dubai driving license? Do I have to take lessons in Dubai or can I just take the test? I am sure that I could pass the test without any tuition


----------



## Jynxgirl

Probly cheaper and more convenient to take a trip home to england to see family and get a uk license if you can easiliy just swap the one you have out there.


----------



## polly600

They don't recognise Cayman license in UK either - the test in UK is a really time consuming as you have to wait weeks for provisional license then do theory test and then a practical which have long waiting lists and the UK practical test is really finicky they fail you on really minor things


----------



## Jynxgirl

Well, then you will have the same experience here  Costly and picky. Some though get passed right away. If you take the test, and they fail you and you feel you should not be failed, throw a HUGE FUSS...


----------



## jnfr921

Guys, I'm thinking of getting a 2nd-hand BMW 4WD, but I've heard how pricey it could get for the service/maintenance along the way...(?)

So, I'm interested to know if anyone among you (or your friends) had ever bought a 2-3y/o BMW 4WD and didn't get any mechanical problems for a year at least? 

Would it be worth it, or should I just go for some other brands/models but brand new?


----------



## Gavtek

If it's 2-3 years old, just get BMW to inspect it and extend the warranty to 5 years.


----------



## jnfr921

Gavtek said:


> If it's 2-3 years old, just get BMW to inspect it and extend the warranty to 5 years.


Sounds good! Thankssssss!


----------



## quattro

jnfr921 said:


> Guys, I'm thinking of getting a 2nd-hand BMW 4WD, but I've heard how pricey it could get for the service/maintenance along the way...(?)
> 
> So, I'm interested to know if anyone among you (or your friends) had ever bought a 2-3y/o BMW 4WD and didn't get any mechanical problems for a year at least?
> 
> Would it be worth it, or should I just go for some other brands/models but brand new?


AGMC will charge a small fortune just to look at it. Take it to a reputable independant and you'll save money and probably get a better service anyway.


----------



## Gavtek

quattro said:


> AGMC will charge a small fortune just to look at it. Take it to a reputable independant and you'll save money and probably get a better service anyway.


If you want to extend the manufacturer warranty then the approved dealer must do the inspection.


----------



## Whatever!

Hey guys, where do you refill your AC gas from? I was told most Petrol Stations can sort that out. So I went to the one by Internet City exit off Sheikh Zayed road and they were either clueless of they didn't understand what I was after. Does anyone know where I can get this sorted around Greens, Internet City or Marina. Cheers.


----------



## jnfr921

Gavtek said:


> If you want to extend the manufacturer warranty then the approved dealer must do the inspection.


I did call AGMC and was told that the inspection would cost approx. Dhs 2.5k... Hmmm.


----------



## Gavtek

Haha oh dear! The Porsche dealer was only about 900 Dhs, and that allowed me to extend the warranty by 2 years for under AED 10k.

Just buy a Cayenne instead but poke forks in your eyes so you don't have to look at how ugly the bloody thing is.


----------



## jnfr921

LOL, yeah, I would rather consider Cayenne, except that my boss drives the same car 

I'll check out some other models... also Audi or Benz...


----------



## Gavtek

If you want a sporty SUV, then the Range Rover Sport is probably your best option anyway.


----------



## Mox93

**



byfc33 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai soon and am looking at planning ahead on car ownership.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the cheapest cars to own?
> 
> How much are Camaros and Accord coupes? Are they cheaper or more expensive than the US?
> 
> I've done google searches but results are conflicting..
> 
> **If it bothers you to reply to this post, then don't.**
> 
> Thank you for being polite!



dubizzle . com

Your answer to everything available around this part of the world.

And well,it depends. 

GCC Spec cars are almost the same price of US Spec in US.
But these days you can find US Spec cars imported to UAE.

Say a low mileage 2010 Mustang V6 Premium US Spec is available for AED 60k-75k.

The same car on GCC spec would cost you around AEd 90K-100K.


----------



## jnfr921

Gavtek said:


> If you want a sporty SUV, then the Range Rover Sport is probably your best option anyway.


Interesting!... Yup, I'll add that to my shortlist. 
Thanksssss.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I gather a good deal of the us spec cars, are totals or near totals, that are considered not fixable or safe to be fixed to drive on roads again. Have a friend whose best friend has a garage in Sharjah... Amazing what a banged up smashed mess can turn into in a few days. 

Run a usa car fax report on it to see if it was a total is my suggestion if buying a usa spec car.


----------



## ph83

Hi

Apologies if this is already covered. Can my partner drive on any sort of provisional in Dubai?


----------



## Jen1978

they make it simple to buy cars in dubai it seems like everyone is driving awesome cars I would for sure buy because if you lease I think there is a certain milage you can put on the car.

If you rent a car here I think its cheaper to buy and easy to sell)

QUOTE=mavzor;550075]There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.




*Do I need a car in dubai.*
Mavzor: Yes. That is all.

*Should I rent or Buy.*
Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?

*What sort of car should I buy?*
Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.

*Should I buy a used car?*
Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?

*Should I bring my car to dubai?*
Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.

To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.

There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.

Otherwise here's a new place [/QUOTE]


----------



## Zackr

A quick question. I have a british DL. Do i still have to appear for the local theory tests?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Nope, it`s a straightforward transfer for a UAE Licence.


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

*Driver's License for Foreigners*



ph83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Apologies if this is already covered. Can my partner drive on any sort of provisional in Dubai?


Hello there,

This is my first post on the forum. Great discussions, I am really impressed! :clap2:

My questions are similar. Do I need to issue an UAE permanent driver's license? How long and what does it take?

I would assume I could use the International DL temporarily...? :confused2:

Thanks,


----------



## Mr Rossi

Looking at a few used 4x4's with around 100k on the clock, on a budget too. So far thinking about a Ford Explorer but a Pathfinder has come up and wondering what peoples thoughts are.

I know Ford have a terrible reputation in the USA but in the UK they are an institution, loads of people's first car was a Fiesta or Escort. Mondeo's were a salesman's staple for they motorway miles and nowadays the Focus brings decent and affordable motoring to many.

I know Ford do a lot of GCC specific testing and R&D, that means little to me but is there any overspill from this into maintenance? There is a tired mantra here of only buy Japanese cars due to parts and labour but you see enough of every other model of car on the road here, are all these people paying through the nose to keep their cars on the road?

At the same time a cliche is not a cliche without truth. Do Nissan rate alongside Toyota for dependability, ease of repair, running costs. 

Anyone owned either an Explorer or Pathfinder?


----------



## ziokendo

Mr Rossi said:


> I know Ford have a terrible reputation in the USA


I rembember they still have a market share of something like 10% in the us (20% if you look just at the suv market), and globally are like the 4th car producer in the world for units sold, so can they really be that bad compared to the others ?



> Anyone owned either an Explorer or Pathfinder?


The person I work with has bought an used explorer for a ridiculous price almost two years ago and never had any problems so far except the battery (already changed the second time in two years, maybe it's located in a very hot zone under the hood, and with the climate here it collapses fast).
Maintenance according to him is very cheap compared to european cars and on par with japanese.
I had already this discussion with him since at the moment I am renting, but already looking forward buying my own car.

The pathfinder still appears better to my eyes though.


----------



## wazza2222

Mr Rossi said:


> Looking at a few used 4x4's with around 100k on the clock, on a budget too. So far thinking about a Ford Explorer but a Pathfinder has come up and wondering what peoples thoughts are.
> 
> I know Ford have a terrible reputation in the USA but in the UK they are an institution, loads of people's first car was a Fiesta or Escort. Mondeo's were a salesman's staple for they motorway miles and nowadays the Focus brings decent and affordable motoring to many.
> 
> I know Ford do a lot of GCC specific testing and R&D, that means little to me but is there any overspill from this into maintenance? There is a tired mantra here of only buy Japanese cars due to parts and labour but you see enough of every other model of car on the road here, are all these people paying through the nose to keep their cars on the road?
> 
> At the same time a cliche is not a cliche without truth. Do Nissan rate alongside Toyota for dependability, ease of repair, running costs.
> 
> Anyone owned either an Explorer or Pathfinder?


Explorers have a reputation for dodgy transmissions. They also have a puny engine with 30 horses less than the smaller Escape.
As for service? It took Al Tayer 4 hours and 850Dh to replace the battery on my Ford...

You picks your lemons and hopes for lemonade I guess?


----------



## Mr Rossi

wazza2222 said:


> You picks your lemons and hopes for lemonade I guess?


Well at the rate I'm getting dicked around by car sellers, I won't be buying anything in the too near future!

#onlyindubai


----------



## wazza2222

*Argh*



Mr Rossi said:


> Well at the rate I'm getting dicked around by car sellers, I won't be buying anything in the too near future!
> 
> #onlyindubai


I feel your pain brother
I am trying to buy a 4wd for the weekends and have had a gutsfull of Doobizzo and the USEless dealers here!

GrumpyWazza


----------



## blue_moon

I did not need a car while living in Europe, and when I get to Dubai, I need to learn how to drive. Any experience with the driving schools there? 

Supposing I manage with the driving school, and get a car, is it possible for a newby driver to survive on Dubai streets without getting an accident in the 1st month?

And finally, when I want a newby car? Shall I buy a small new car? Shall I buy a used car? Or shall I just rent a car until I am comfortable with driving, and then get a serious car?


----------



## rsinner

blue_moon said:


> I did not need a car while living in Europe, and when I get to Dubai, I need to learn how to drive. Any experience with the driving schools there?
> 
> Supposing I manage with the driving school, and get a car, is it possible for a newby driver to survive on Dubai streets without getting an accident in the 1st month?
> 
> And finally, when I want a newby car? Shall I buy a small new car? Shall I buy a used car? Or shall I just rent a car until I am comfortable with driving, and then get a serious car?


I was a newbie driver when I started driving, and was scared sh!tless in the first few weeks. The school teaches you driving, but you don't get enough practice there. Gets better with practice obviously, and if you stick to the internal roads or after rush hour driving (I used to generally practice AFTER getting my license, at 10-11 pm in the night) it will get better very quickly. 
I rented a Honda Civic for the first couple of months. I would also advise that you should rent first, and then decide what you want or are comfortable with.


----------



## blue_moon

rsinner said:


> I was a newbie driver when I started driving, and was scared sh!tless in the first few weeks. The school teaches you driving, but you don't get enough practice there. Gets better with practice obviously, and if you stick to the internal roads or after rush hour driving (I used to generally practice AFTER getting my license, at 10-11 pm in the night) it will get better very quickly.
> I rented a Honda Civic for the first couple of months. I would also advise that you should rent first, and then decide what you want or are comfortable with.


Ok, I am in the same situation as you. How much did it cost to get the driving school, and can they offer classes on the weekends or in the evening? 

What do you mean stick to the internal roads? What kind of roads are those? I am not yet in Dubai --- so don't know any difference between roads.

I also plan to practice after 10pm. Did you manage it all alone? Or did someone help you out with the driving at the beginning (i.e. someone siting next to you).


----------



## rsinner

blue_moon said:


> Ok, I am in the same situation as you. How much did it cost to get the driving school, and can they offer classes on the weekends or in the evening? budget 3000-4000 + 600-800 Dhs every time you fail a driving test. There are only 4 driving institutes so you dont have much choice. they generally have "VIP" classes for weekends, with c. 50-100% higher fees than general classes
> 
> What do you mean stick to the internal roads? What kind of roads are those? I am not yet in Dubai --- so don't know any difference between roads. There are freeways/highways, and then connecting roads. Try sticking to the non-freeways in the first one or two weeks
> 
> I also plan to practice after 10pm. Did you manage it all alone? Or did someone help you out with the driving at the beginning (i.e. someone siting next to you). my wife had a license and drove before I did. Always VERY helpful to have her sitting next to me, with tips and moral support !


Reples in blue above
all the best! 

The driving schools are not the best here, so if you can, try and get a license in Germany and then just convert the license to a UAE one when you come down. You can still join practice lessons once here, but personally I would avoid the testing/ classes here.


----------



## blue_moon

rsinner said:


> The driving schools are not the best here, so if you can, try and get a license in Germany and then just convert the license to a UAE one when you come down. You can still join practice lessons once here, but personally I would avoid the testing/ classes here.


Thanks. You are lucky regarding your wife's help. I will be able to get a driving licence in my country and convert it, thus I am more in need of actual driving experience in Dubai and fighting the initial driving fear. How much did it cost for you to rent the simple car? I guess a beginner does not need anything fancy. 

Finally, do the internal roads have traffic lights on the junctions? I most worried about complex junctions or roundabouts without traffic lights that need complex decision making. How did you initially deal with the mall parking places and underground garages?


----------



## NotSure

Hi all,

Does anyone know good places to buy used cars! It would be good to know in advance 

Also, if you have a UK driving licence can you drive or do you have to exchange it?


----------



## Robajob

NotSure said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know good places to buy used cars! It would be good to know in advance
> 
> Also, if you have a UK driving licence can you drive or do you have to exchange it?



Depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking for a relatively painless experience, I suppose you could do worse than try al futtaim automall, they've got a couple of branches in Dubai. Had a look round and they seem like a reasonably sensible outfit.

just google automalluae for their website


If you're a bit more adventurous, you could always brave the online listings at Dubizzle, but be prepared for a lot of driving around, phone calls and general hassle to find what you are looking for. Make sure you go with someone who knows a thing or two about cars if you do go down this route.



To the best of my knowledge, you can drive a hire car in the UAE on a UK licence without any problems when you get here. You used to need an international drivers permit (about 10 quid for the AA or RAC), however this requirement seems to have been relaxed. However once you get your residence visa you will need to exchange your UK licence for a UAE one (Don't panic the let you keep your UK one!). Unfortunately if your licence and passport are from different issuing countries then you may very well have to take lessons and do the driving test

hope this helps


----------



## NotSure

Robajob said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking for a relatively painless experience, I suppose you could do worse than try al futtaim automall, they've got a couple of branches in Dubai. Had a look round and they seem like a reasonably sensible outfit.
> 
> just google automalluae for their website
> 
> 
> If you're a bit more adventurous, you could always brave the online listings at Dubizzle, but be prepared for a lot of driving around, phone calls and general hassle to find what you are looking for. Make sure you go with someone who knows a thing or two about cars if you do go down this route.
> 
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, you can drive a hire car in the UAE on a UK licence without any problems when you get here. You used to need an international drivers permit (about 10 quid for the AA or RAC), however this requirement seems to have been relaxed. However once you get your residence visa you will need to exchange your UK licence for a UAE one (Don't panic the let you keep your UK one!). Unfortunately if your licence and passport are from different issuing countries then you may very well have to take lessons and do the driving test
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks so much, that really helps and does answer my question :clap2:


----------



## Qhn1013

*Importing*

Hi folks, we're in the process of making up our mind about a move to dxb and I like my cars! I was wondering if it is woth, or even possible to, bring my old (1976) corvette with me. I have seen reports of authorities not registering cars over fifteen years old. I know it is probably cheaper to buy in Dubai but it has a touch of sentimental value!

Cheers.


----------



## mgb

Qhn1013 said:


> Hi folks, we're in the process of making up our mind about a move to dxb and I like my cars! I was wondering if it is woth, or even possible to, bring my old (1976) corvette with me. I have seen reports of authorities not registering cars over fifteen years old. I know it is probably cheaper to buy in Dubai but it has a touch of sentimental value!
> 
> Cheers.


If you saw the driving here you wouldn't be wanting to take a car with sentimental value over! Unless of course you can get a forcefield fitted to it beforehand!


----------



## Qhn1013

mgb said:


> If you saw the driving here you wouldn't be wanting to take a car with sentimental value over! Unless of course you can get a forcefield fitted to it beforehand!


I hear ya! I have spent a good bit of time there and am well aware of the driving standards, this would be for weekend use only, not for SZR shunting!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Shouldn`t it be QNH1013? haha

Importing a car here is fairly straightforward and there arent too many additional expenses, 5% import tax being the main one. However on the other hand here check out dubizzle and see for yourself the selection of Corvettes and tasty wheels. If you`re coming out here as a pilot you`ll have to talk to me at some point lol.


----------



## Qhn1013

Felixtoo2 said:


> Shouldn`t it be QNH1013? haha
> 
> Importing a car here is fairly straightforward and there arent too many additional expenses, 5% import tax being the main one. However on the other hand here check out dubizzle and see for yourself the selection of Corvettes and tasty wheels. If you`re coming out here as a pilot you`ll have to talk to me at some point lol.


Cheers! It should be but fat fingers+iPad=qhn!


----------



## quattro

If anyone is after a Mercedes, send me a PM as I'm working for Gargash I should be able to help out.


----------



## nekha123

I've an indian driving license. I know that it'll not work here but my question is what is the process to take a new license here? Will it be easy or not worth the struggling process for staying of just 1 year?


----------



## egalia

Hi everyone, currently i just got my driving license issued. Now i'm still wondering what car should i buy with the following condition :

- I'm going to drive from silicon oasis to southmost jebel ali everyday, back and forth
- 4 door sedan
- not too pricey for maintenance / spare parts
- resale value
- used car
- economic car

People said i should buy a Toyota Camry, but since the engine is 2.4L i think it would cost more fuel. I'm thinking about Toyota Corolla which has 1.6L-1.8L engine. I don't know much about other brands like korean or european cars but please let me know if you have another suggestions  thank you


----------



## Toon

egalia said:


> Hi everyone, currently i just got my driving license issued. Now i'm still wondering what car should i buy with the following condition :
> 
> - I'm going to drive from silicon oasis to southmost jebel ali everyday, back and forth
> - 4 door sedan
> - not too pricey for maintenance / spare parts
> - resale value
> - used car
> - economic car
> 
> People said i should buy a Toyota Camry, but since the engine is 2.4L i think it would cost more fuel. I'm thinking about Toyota Corolla which has 1.6L-1.8L engine. I don't know much about other brands like korean or european cars but please let me know if you have another suggestions  thank you


Buy a Maserati, sod the expense, you'll get soooooooo much respect on the road.

(Or a Land Cruiser (NOT Prado),)

With a Corolla you'll be eaten alive, at least get a Yaris....


----------



## Gavtek

Do you have a massive phallus connected to your forehead? If so, you must buy an Infiniti like everyone else who has the same affliction.


----------



## Tareq.Adel

Greetings,

I Believe that car rental prices are going down these days,
i saw an ad about renting cars for only 57 AED per day in Dubai or Abudhabi.
it's called Diamond Lease, and they are Quality Award Winning Car Rentals Provider in the UAE in 2012


----------



## Gavtek

You work for Diamond, don't you Tareq?


----------



## Tareq.Adel

Gavtek said:


> You work for Diamond, don't you Tareq?


Nope


----------



## Dubai1970

Pondering a Landcruiser, something that will be a bit safer if I get in a prang basically. Budget is circa 90-100k, was thinking 4.7L engined variant, 2009 or younger. Am I in the right ballpark for a decent example (less than, say, 60k on clock, reasonable standard interior, FSH, no major repairs) or should I be expecting higher/ lower price range? I know there's lots of variables, and yes I have checked all the obvious sites online. Just wondered what other people's expertise could add.

Also, about the Landcruiser itself - how well regarded is it, and how does it rate for reliability and service costs?

Thanks all for any advice / info.


----------



## Garth Vader

You may end up with a slightly older model but the price sounds right-ish.

I was looking for one initially but everyone wants one, so the residual values are high and you'll have to be quick off the mark to get a good example once it comes on the market.

Pretty much any Toyota will keep on trucking with FSH, but can't comment on the service costs for a Land Cruiser as I've never done it.

The good lady has a LWB Prado and she loves it, it's not a bad motor at all if you wanted an alternative.


----------



## Dubai1970

Garth Vader said:


> You may end up with a slightly older model but the price sounds right-ish.
> 
> I was looking for one initially but everyone wants one, so the residual values are high and you'll have to be quick off the mark to get a good example once it comes on the market.
> 
> Pretty much any Toyota will keep on trucking with FSH, but can't comment on the service costs for a Land Cruiser as I've never done it.
> 
> The good lady has a LWB Prado and she loves it, it's not a bad motor at all if you wanted an alternative.


Many thanks Garth - I'll give the Prado a look-see in that case. I was aware that TLCs are popular - hadn't occurred to me that the demand would be capable of soaking up the supply of quality examples though! I'm looking for a Japanese 4x4 (to keep parts and maintenance costs lower). TLC probably a bit of overkill though. Maybe next year in that case...

On the financing side of things, I will put down a modest deposit and finance the balance with a loan. The Al-Futtaim website pricing model is injecting a 13% interest rate - which seems rather higher than I had been led to believe was achievable for car loans in DXB (some books and websites suggested interest rates were around 5-7%). Wondered what a realistic rate was. Thoughts Garth / Anyone?

Finally - insurance. My research suggests premiums are quite high in DXB (perhaps unsurprisingly). I gather the local insurers' standand approach is to set premium at 5% of vehicle price, which seems a bit crude. Some questions on insuring vehicles then:

(1) How accurate are tales about this 5% p/a across-the-board premium for all drivers? I'm 41, UK national, full UK licence, no insurance claims or driving convictions, in possession of all faculties (at least, the bits that are beginning to show some wear and tear probably don't impact my driving yet). Am I seriously going to pay the same premium as all the other constituents of the driving population, including the boy racers?
(2) Is a UK (or any foreign) licence holder who can demonstrate a full, current no-claims discount from a reputable insurer going to get any credit for that from DXB insurers?
(3) Are there any standard provisions in DXB vehicle insurance policies that a Brit might find surprising, or pitfalls I ought to be aware of?
(4) Does anyone have an insurer they would recommend?
(5) Do claims generally get honoured or is vehicle insurance "yet another piece of paper that you need out here, but don't rely on it for anything"?

I bet you're sorry you replied to my post now, Garth!

Thanks all.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

(3) Are there any standard provisions in DXB vehicle insurance policies that a Brit might find surprising, or pitfalls I ought to be aware of?

Yes.

Your standard UAE policy will not cover you if you land your car to someone visiting from abroad without a UAE Driving License.
I know it is stupid, as they can rent a car with their foreign license, but you can't land yours...

When you go through the process of insuring the car, they will ask you if you want cover for Oman as well. Say yes. It will avoid hours in queue at some point in the future.


----------



## ziokendo

Has anyone developed a theory about why 

1) 90% of the used car in Dubai has been driven by a Lady, and why this should be a good sign, since most women never opened the hood to check engine fluid levels in their own whole life.

2) most of the used car in Dubai are "very clean" as their only characteristic sign in the posted ad, enough to warrant this adjective the title of the ad, as if to buy a clean car would represent more value than to buy one with half mileage on the clock, etc.


----------



## amzforlife

used car can be a good idea or very bad idea u need to have knowledge


----------



## suzimack

Dubai1970 said:


> Many thanks Garth - I'll give the Prado a look-see in that case. I was aware that TLCs are popular - hadn't occurred to me that the demand would be capable of soaking up the supply of quality examples though! I'm looking for a Japanese 4x4 (to keep parts and maintenance costs lower). TLC probably a bit of overkill though. Maybe next year in that case...
> 
> On the financing side of things, I will put down a modest deposit and finance the balance with a loan. The Al-Futtaim website pricing model is injecting a 13% interest rate - which seems rather higher than I had been led to believe was achievable for car loans in DXB (some books and websites suggested interest rates were around 5-7%). Wondered what a realistic rate was. Thoughts Garth / Anyone?
> 
> Finally - insurance. My research suggests premiums are quite high in DXB (perhaps unsurprisingly). I gather the local insurers' standand approach is to set premium at 5% of vehicle price, which seems a bit crude. Some questions on insuring vehicles then:
> 
> (1) How accurate are tales about this 5% p/a across-the-board premium for all drivers? I'm 41, UK national, full UK licence, no insurance claims or driving convictions, in possession of all faculties (at least, the bits that are beginning to show some wear and tear probably don't impact my driving yet). Am I seriously going to pay the same premium as all the other constituents of the driving population, including the boy racers?
> (2) Is a UK (or any foreign) licence holder who can demonstrate a full, current no-claims discount from a reputable insurer going to get any credit for that from DXB insurers?
> (3) Are there any standard provisions in DXB vehicle insurance policies that a Brit might find surprising, or pitfalls I ought to be aware of?
> (4) Does anyone have an insurer they would recommend?
> (5) Do claims generally get honoured or is vehicle insurance "yet another piece of paper that you need out here, but don't rely on it for anything"?
> 
> I bet you're sorry you replied to my post now, Garth!
> 
> Thanks all.


Gareth

I'm just about to buy a new car here, and it was cheaper to arrange my own insurance. My employer has a deal with RSA who offer a premium of around 3.8% of the value, and when I spoke with the salesman I mentioned my 7 years no claims from the UK which he said he was happy to accept. This brought my rate down to 2. Something. So I'm paying about 3200AED to ensure a brand new top of the range Nissan Pathfinder. My husband pays more to insure a 4 year old Honda Accord back home, so I'm more than happy!


----------



## Dubai1970

suzimack said:


> Gareth
> 
> I'm just about to buy a new car here, and it was cheaper to arrange my own insurance. My employer has a deal with RSA who offer a premium of around 3.8% of the value, and when I spoke with the salesman I mentioned my 7 years no claims from the UK which he said he was happy to accept. This brought my rate down to 2. Something. So I'm paying about 3200AED to ensure a brand new top of the range Nissan Pathfinder. My husband pays more to insure a 4 year old Honda Accord back home, so I'm more than happy!


Very useful info - thanks Suzimack


----------



## Tricktrack

*Insurance*

Can I just check please if I'm understanding correctly.
When I arrive, although residence visas are all currently being processed, I think it still takes a few weeks once we arrive for them to be finalised, will I not be able to be put on the insurance for our car until I have residency and thus get UAE licence please? Or is it any use having an international licence? Or can I hire a car with residency in process using either British or international licence?
Sorry I have read stuff but just need to clarify in case I need to make alternative driving arrangements for the first couple of weeks of school run when we arrive!
Thanks!


----------



## Garth Vader

suzimack said:


> Gareth
> 
> I'm just about to buy a new car here, and it was cheaper to arrange my own insurance. My employer has a deal with RSA who offer a premium of around 3.8% of the value, and when I spoke with the salesman I mentioned my 7 years no claims from the UK which he said he was happy to accept. This brought my rate down to 2. Something. So I'm paying about 3200AED to ensure a brand new top of the range Nissan Pathfinder. My husband pays more to insure a 4 year old Honda Accord back home, so I'm more than happy!


Cheap as chips that. Will definitely look in to RSA.

UK insurance premiums are ridiculous these days, I was paying nearly 1000GBP to insure a Lexus IS200.

Did the salesman want to see proof of your NCD?


----------



## suzimack

No, he was happy to accept my word for it (although I do have my no claim certificate with me) as long as I presented my UK licence along with my UAE one! Can't say fairer than that! The dealer quoted me 4900 for insurance (without Oman cover, or driver & passenger)


----------



## rsinner

Tricktrack said:


> Can I just check please if I'm understanding correctly.
> When I arrive, although residence visas are all currently being processed, I think it still takes a few weeks once we arrive for them to be finalised, will I not be able to be put on the insurance for our car until I have residency and thus get UAE licence please? Or is it any use having an international licence? Or can I hire a car with residency in process using either British or international licence?
> Sorry I have read stuff but just need to clarify in case I need to make alternative driving arrangements for the first couple of weeks of school run when we arrive!
> Thanks!


You can hire a car using your British/Int'l license. Once your residency is sorted out, you need to get the UAE DL though, and also you would be all set to buy a car


----------



## Tricktrack

rsinner said:


> You can hire a car using your British/Int'l license. Once your residency is sorted out, you need to get the UAE DL though, and also you would be all set to buy a car


Thanks that's great that I can hire, we have a car already (other half new out there) and so will delay buying second car until my residency comes through and just hire then, thanks so much for that!


----------



## Dubai1970

Same issue as Tricktrack - grateful for recommendations of fair priced / reputable car hire firms for a (say) two month hire. Clearly I wouldn't want to pay same rates as holidayers renting for weekend or a fortnight, if avoidable. Thanks all.


----------



## Garth Vader

suzimack said:


> No, he was happy to accept my word for it (although I do have my no claim certificate with me) as long as I presented my UK licence along with my UAE one! Can't say fairer than that! The dealer quoted me 4900 for insurance (without Oman cover, or driver & passenger)


Sweet, 10 years NCB it is then! 




Dubai1970 said:


> Same issue as Tricktrack - grateful for recommendations of fair priced / reputable car hire firms for a (say) two month hire. Clearly I wouldn't want to pay same rates as holidayers renting for weekend or a fortnight, if avoidable. Thanks all.


I went with Autorent in Oud Metha. Ask for Varun if you call, very helpful. Also, it's on a rolling one month contract as I've no idea how long i need it for which suits me perfick.


----------



## Dubai1970

Garth Vader said:


> Sweet, 10 years NCB it is then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Autorent in Oud Metha. Ask for Varun if you call, very helpful. Also, it's on a rolling one month contract as I've no idea how long i need it for which suits me perfick.


Thanks Garth - the force is strong in this one.


----------



## ziokendo

Dubai1970 said:


> Same issue as Tricktrack - grateful for recommendations of fair priced / reputable car hire firms for a (say) two month hire. Clearly I wouldn't want to pay same rates as holidayers renting for weekend or a fortnight, if avoidable. Thanks all.


There are some reputable companies offering long term leases:
- Thrifty for a minimum one year committment is starting at 1450/mo for a Yaris
- Hertz minimum 24 months has a plan in the same price range for the yaris and a lot of other bigger cars (up to the Land Cruiser Prado) to choose.

If, like you say, you want just two months, the rates are higher, but not that much. We are talking about 1600-1700 for a yaris, and at least 2000/mo for a bigger car.

Buy wheels (the magazine, on fridays), it's usually full of ads of companies advertising monthly rentals. Buy also Gulf News that day, it has a classified additional tabloid full of competitive ads as well.

If you go to the small companies make sure about the car registration is updated and you have full insurance coverage and all, because some are dodgy.

I pay 2200/mo for a 2011 Tiida, with a small company which has an agreement with my employer, so it did not require a credit card on my side.
You can have better deals, up to 2000/2050 each month, if you go with bigger companies and have a credit card to give.


----------



## Dubai1970

ziokendo said:


> There are some reputable companies offering long term leases:
> - Thrifty for a minimum one year committment is starting at 1450/mo for a Yaris
> - Hertz minimum 24 months has a plan in the same price range for the yaris and a lot of other bigger cars (up to the Land Cruiser Prado) to choose.
> 
> If, like you say, you want just two months, the rates are higher, but not that much. We are talking about 1600-1700 for a yaris, and at least 2000/mo for a bigger car.
> 
> Buy wheels (the magazine, on fridays), it's usually full of ads of companies advertising monthly rentals. Buy also Gulf News that day, it has a classified additional tabloid full of competitive ads as well.
> 
> If you go to the small companies make sure about the car registration is updated and you have full insurance coverage and all, because some are dodgy.
> 
> I pay 2200/mo for a 2011 Tiida, with a small company which has an agreement with my employer, so it did not require a credit card on my side.
> You can have better deals, up to 2000/2050 each month, if you go with bigger companies and have a credit card to give.


Thanks so much Ziokendo - I'll do that the moment I land over there. I'm thinking I'd like to rent something like a VW Golf that won't instantly convert into a crushed beer can if I'm T-boned at a junction. Any idea what that is likely to cost? Am assuming 2500 to allow for slight premium for German car.


----------



## ziokendo

Dubai1970 said:


> Thanks so much Ziokendo - I'll do that the moment I land over there.  I'm thinking I'd like to rent something like a VW Golf that won't instantly convert into a crushed beer can if I'm T-boned at a junction. Any idea what that is likely to cost? Am assuming 2500 to allow for slight premium for German car.


The problem is finding some rental company that actually has the Golf, I don't believe it has been sold as a fleet car ... very difficult and expensive to find bmw and benz as well.

In that size you will find a Nissan Tiida very likely, which of course costs 30% less than a comparable Golf (55 vs 80), so definitely not a premium car but it works for me.

If you prefer something bigger, rates for a Honda Accord would be in line of 2800/mo on the market for monthly standard rent, around 2100 for long term committment with hertz, and I have been quoted 2400 for a Mazda 6 which even if not german would meet your basic safety requirements I believe.


----------



## Garth Vader

Dubai1970 said:


> Thanks so much Ziokendo - I'll do that the moment I land over there. I'm thinking I'd like to rent something like a VW Golf that won't instantly convert into a crushed beer can if I'm T-boned at a junction. Any idea what that is likely to cost? Am assuming 2500 to allow for slight premium for German car.


A Golf won't protect you from half the cars on the road, I wouldn't worry about it too much. A Toyota Seqoia/Nissan Armada/Hummer would crush a tank hitting it side-on.


----------



## ziokendo

Garth Vader said:


> A Golf won't protect you from half the cars on the road, I wouldn't worry about it too much. A Toyota Seqoia/Nissan Armada/Hummer would crush a tank hitting it side-on.


I can agree with you, full-size suvs (or let's say oversize for european standards) are the norm on the UAE roads, and a Golf cannot be regarded as a benchmark in this regard.

For the sake of argument I have to say that very light cars (ie a mazda2) would not fare necessarily bad in some common situation, altough - as you notice - the bigger the better.


----------



## Standupspeakup

*Awkward question to ask ...*

Very exploratory question but have conducted a search on the thread and on other forums and cant find any real 'advice'. 

I was recently convicted of drink driving in the UK and wont obtain my license until December of 2012 (12 month ban, reduced to 9 months having taken an awareness course). Yes I know this was stupid thing to do so please don't judge me or pm me with hate mail. I have learnt my lesson and the costs are a reminder of this. 

My question is how does this conviction affect my ability to obtain a UAE driving license when I move to Dubai (my company is considering moving me to Dubai in 2013). I will have my photo and paper license back but the points will be on there. 

Advice on obtaining license and/or potential insurance issues with this conviction would be greatly appreciated. Anyone been through or know someone who has been through this process previously?


----------



## toneson

*Commuting time question*

Springs to park place on the zayed road. Probably by car, but also considering metro?


----------



## rsinner

toneson said:


> Springs to park place on the zayed road. Probably by car, but also considering metro?


~30 minutes, by car
By metro, it will take ages as you would need to get to the Metro station (probably Internet City) from Springs, unless you take a cab. The train ride would be around 25 mins. to the world trade center


----------



## Ryano

How are people finding driving in Dubai? I'd struggle driving on the right hand side of the road as I'm used to driving in the left in Australia. Are road accidents common? Also is it easy to learn the rules and comprehend the road signs? Tossing up whether to buy a car when I arrive or live near a metro station as I'll be working at the Airport terminal which has a metro station.


----------



## manchesterborn

Hi
Considering as the Insurance price of a car out here seems pretty much dependant on the car value itself, not the individual, does it cost extra to insure more than one driver on a car? 

I have a company car at the moment but thinking of giving it back and buying something myself that is a bit more fun! Would it cost more for me to it my partner as another driver for the car? 

Thanks

Also, is it worth buying a vacate that is nearly 7 years old (sports car) as from my reading it seems to be that insurance companies here will not touch a car that is more than 7 years old, no matter what the car is. Is this the reason why for example there are is many affordable porches on dubizzle from the 2002 area of age? And if so, how are these cars being sold if it will be impossible to insure them?!

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

manchesterborn said:


> Also, is it worth buying a vacate that is nearly 7 years old (sports car) as from my reading it seems to be that insurance companies here will not touch a car that is more than 7 years old, no matter what the car is. Is this the reason why for example there are is many affordable porches on dubizzle from the 2002 area of age? And if so, how are these cars being sold if it will be impossible to insure them?!
> 
> Thanks!


You will only get third party insurance


----------



## quinton_21

Hi all I'm moving to dubai and am thinking of importing my 2 cars from the UK I want to know is there any import duty for personal use vehicles and if so how much
would right hand vehicles b a problem

Thanks guys

Q


----------



## manchesterborn

rsinner said:


> You will only get third party insurance


Do you think third party insurance (i presume its third party fire and theft) is still ok in Dubai? It's a tough one for me really as I don't really want to miss out on the chance of having a great car that I would ever be able to afford to run in the uk just because I couldn't get fully comp.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Its just third party only here as there is no fire and theft cover. Tempting as it is to buy a ten year old 911 you`ll get pretty much the same performance out of a much newer boxster or cayman S which will have the newer M97 engine reducing the chances of the ims failure. It`s a fairly harsh environment for cars so newer the better. 
If i was gonna drop around 100k dhs on a car and wanted something sporty i`d probably check out the Toyota GT86 that has just been released, 95K for a brand new one of those looks like a great deal.


----------



## cobragb

quinton_21 said:


> Hi all I'm moving to dubai and am thinking of importing my 2 cars from the UK I want to know is there any import duty for personal use vehicles and if so how much
> would right hand vehicles b a problem
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Q


Right hand drives are not allowed for import.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I think there is also a rule about only importing one car a year for personal use, rhd drive cars here can only be used off road at the autodrome so unless your bringing a track or race car theres no point shipping rhd.


----------



## cobo

*Dubai Classifieds online*



byfc33 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai soon and am looking at planning ahead on car ownership.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the cheapest cars to own?
> 
> How much are Camaros and Accord coupes? Are they cheaper or more expensive than the US?
> 
> I've done google searches but results are conflicting..
> 
> **If it bothers you to reply to this post, then don't.**
> 
> Thank you for being polite!


Google DUBIZZLE. It's been helpful in my search for car and property in Dubai. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## BALACOOL

mavzor said:


> There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
> I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need a car in dubai.*
> Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> 
> *Should I rent or Buy.*
> Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> 
> *What sort of car should I buy?*
> Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> 
> *Should I buy a used car?*
> Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> 
> *Should I bring my car to dubai?*
> Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> 
> To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.
> 
> There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.
> 
> Otherwise here's a new place


Yes you do need a car in Dubai, though there are quite few places easily accessible via metro and metro is good.


----------



## ger0nimo1

*Importing car and motorcycle*

I am bringing my car and motorcycle from the USA to the UAE. What documents will I need to register my vehicles in the UAE, what is the process after I receive my vehicles at the port of Dubaia? Can you recommend someone to assist me?


----------



## GThaman

After using the buses and metro for a week, you DEFINENTLY need a car in Dubai!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickay

Does anyone know how much is the penalty for registering your car late? I wanted to sell my car that's why i didn't register it and am too busy with work to have time do it. Been late for a month now :'(


----------



## toneson

Anyone had experience of a longer term car lease in Dubai from a company like Hertz? 

Seems to be a price premium, but I guess 
1. Don't run the risk of buying a car and having a problem if you or your contract expire!
2. it's basically worry free motoring with a new car
3. no maintenance worries to contend with (or insurance for that matter). 

Was considering a Honda CRV.


----------



## rsinner

toneson said:


> Anyone had experience of a longer term car lease in Dubai from a company like Hertz?
> 
> Seems to be a price premium, but I guess
> 1. Don't run the risk of buying a car and having a problem if you or your contract expire!
> 2. it's basically worry free motoring with a new car
> 3. no maintenance worries to contend with (or insurance for that matter).
> 
> Was considering a Honda CRV.


Very informative post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/117971-leasing-cars.html#post834309


----------



## Ismailsaadeh

Everyone needs a car in Dubai! There is no other option, the transportation system is effective, but due to the extreme weather (Humidity and temperature) it is very difficult to walk, even for a short distance. 
Plus, cars and fuel are relatively cheap, you will be saving a lot comparing to using Taxis which have a very expensive fair. 
There is a lot to do over here, and if you don't have a car, it will cost you an arm and a leg to enjoy the life style here. 
Unfortunately, Dubai is getting very crowded, when i first came here back in 199, i used to drive from Dubai to Sharjah in less than 15 minutes. Now it takes an hour at least. Thank god i don't go there no more. Even when it comes to driving from Jebel Ali to Bur Dubai, it takes ages now. 
A working couple in Dubai both own cars, and sometimes a single family have 5+ cars and i saw that with my own eyes. 
There is no alternative for not owning a car, but if you do, don't get a second one.


----------



## Descenter

ger0nimo1 said:


> I am bringing my car and motorcycle from the USA to the UAE. What documents will I need to register my vehicles in the UAE, what is the process after I receive my vehicles at the port of Dubaia? Can you recommend someone to assist me?


What I am sure of:
1- You must be a legal resident (they need a copy from your passport and UAE residence VISA).
2- You must have a valid UAE driving license to register any car under your own name.
3- The shipper company will notify you when the container has reached Dubai with its S/N number and Ship Name.
4- You go to the port to collect it.



Now at the port, what I am skeptic about (because 4 years ago a friend of mine brought his car from USA and that's what i roughly remember, also laws might have changed):

1- You head to the docks and collect the car from the shipping company using the paper they gave you in USA.

2- Next you need to clear it from customs in order for it to be officially inside UAE.
Basically when you checked-out the car from USA, they attached papers to it, you will need those papers for UAE customs to proof the origin of the car and the owner details (you).

3- After clearing the car from customs, it is officially inside UAE but not street legal yet. There is a DMV in the port its self where you can have it insured, checked, licensed and attach the plates on it over there.

Expect a minimum of 2 hours time needed to have the car road legal in UAE.


----------



## FrankV

Hi all,

Question: In the Netherlands (and other European countries) car insurance fees are reduced if you do not claim a damage against that insurance for a certain amount of time (so, no damage for 10 years, is a reduction in the cost of e.g. 50%). Does the same thing exist in Dubai? And if so, does anyone know whether my Dutch n-accident discount can be transferred to Dubai?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Descenter

FrankV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Question: In the Netherlands (and other European countries) car insurance fees are reduced if you do not claim a damage against that insurance for a certain amount of time (so, no damage for 10 years, is a reduction in the cost of e.g. 50%). Does the same thing exist in Dubai? And if so, does anyone know whether my Dutch n-accident discount can be transferred to Dubai?
> 
> Thanks, Frank


This concept of reducing insurance has been recently applied (about 2 years ago). 
However because it is new and insurance companies are not happy with it (they are losing money), you need to read the fine print and conditions for you to be eligible for next year discount. Some companies here for example like the one i have my car insured at, if you file claim a hit-and-run accident, they will consider it a claim ON YOU and thus next year you won't be eligible for discounts.
Others go to the extent that one violation ticket regardless what it is, you waive your right for a discount. So time to be picky when choosing an insurance company.

Regarding transferring your record to Dubai, I am %99.9 sure it is not possible. I left %0.1 just for doubt because i have no source for this information. I never heard of it and I don't see a reason UAE traffic department would import any expat file from their country. But hey, i could be wrong.


----------



## Gavtek

Descenter said:


> But hey, i could be wrong.


You are.

I used my UK "No Claims Bonus" certificate to get a discount on my UAE car insurance, wasn't as much as 50% though.


----------



## Concepi

RSA accepted my word for having driven accident free in Germany and applied a discount- not sure how much it impacted the premium but i'm paying 3point something on a brand new car including oman and some other goodies.


----------



## Concepi

I am thinking of buying a 3rd car for the family, a cheap 4WD for the weekends like a wrangler or else. Older cars come to mind as i will not be using it daily. How are the car's age limitations in regards to registration ? I found an older article highlighting that cars over 20 years will be banned and cars over the age of 10 years cannot be transferred to anther owner. That article is from 2008 and i'm not sure if that rule was ever implemented? Any expereience?

gulfnews dot com/news/gulf/uae/traffic-transport/20-year-old-cars-to-be-driven-off-roads-from-next-month-1.89299


----------



## Descenter

Gavtek said:


> You are.
> 
> I used my UK "No Claims Bonus" certificate to get a discount on my UAE car insurance, wasn't as much as 50% though.


That's nice to hear! Which insurance company?


----------



## mgb

Concepi said:


> I am thinking of buying a 3rd car for the family, a cheap 4WD for the weekends like a wrangler or else. Older cars come to mind as i will not be using it daily. How are the car's age limitations in regards to registration ? I found an older article highlighting that cars over 20 years will be banned and cars over the age of 10 years cannot be transferred to anther owner. That article is from 2008 and i'm not sure if that rule was ever implemented? Any expereience?
> 
> gulfnews dot com/news/gulf/uae/traffic-transport/20-year-old-cars-to-be-driven-off-roads-from-next-month-1.89299


Rule never impemented - I have friends who have bought cars 10-15 years old in the last year. Look into running costs and reliability if you go for an old wrangler, it wouldn't be my first choice for a cheap offroader.


----------



## Gavtek

Descenter said:


> That's nice to hear! Which insurance company?


AXA Gulf - The largest non-life international insurer in the region


----------



## Concepi

Mgb: thanks. what would be your first choice for an old offroader?


----------



## mgb

Concepi said:


> Mgb: thanks. what would be your first choice for an old offroader?


Nissan Patrol SWB - a bit more expensive than jeeps but they retain their value and they are easy to sell at any time of year. Parts are cheap and readily available. The old ones are quite straightforward in their engineering and most garages can fix them. I have a 99 model, with a winch, goes pretty much anywhere, it's done over 300,000kms so its not in peak condition, however I am regularly asked by locals if I will sell her!

The LWB Patrol is good too as are landcruisers, depends what sort of offroading you want to do. I'm into long drives and expedition style trips these days but have done plenty of dune bashing at various levels over the last three years. PM me if you want more specific advice!

(By the way, I know people who have bought old jeeps and been lucky, but also have 3 friends who have had to pay out 4000-8000aed each in repairs! Their acronym for their cars is Just Empty Every Pocket!)


----------



## Garth Vader

*LR3 Servicing Costs*

Does anyone have any experience of LR3 servicing costs?

I've got my heart set on one so it's only a stupid number that will sway me, though it won't take much to make me cry...

Waiting to hear with fingers crossed


----------



## rch502

*Long term car rental*

Hi there,

I am trying to establish how to go about negotiating long term car rental. Such as 6 - 12 months...any suggestions on what I should be paying for say a peugeot 307 per month.

Also, if I bought my own car - how do I go about getting insurance here and what sort of price would I pay - UK, female, 26, no accidents, driving 7 years.

Seems that although rental can be a bit of a cost, once you've accounted for maintenance, insurance etc included, I'm really not sure which is the better option? 

All thoughts welcome...


----------



## Descenter

rch502 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to establish how to go about negotiating long term car rental. Such as 6 - 12 months...any suggestions on what I should be paying for say a peugeot 307 per month.
> 
> Also, if I bought my own car - how do I go about getting insurance here and what sort of price would I pay - UK, female, 26, no accidents, driving 7 years.
> 
> Seems that although rental can be a bit of a cost, once you've accounted for maintenance, insurance etc included, I'm really not sure which is the better option?
> 
> All thoughts welcome...


I've been living here since 1993 and one thing i can tell you for sure is do not deal with local rent-a-car shops because (most of them) go low and cheap when it comes to maintaining their cars, and i don't think any sane one would trust his life inside a car that is poorly maintained. for long/short time rentals, always go for big names like AVIS, HERTZ, EUROPCAR, etc...

Regarding cost of long rental Vs owning your own car, it depends on what you want to rent Vs what you like to own. Remember owning a car means you have to maintain it well, service it every so Kms so it stays under warranty, pay for its insurance (for new cars it's about %3 of car price tag regular salons, %6 sport cars, >%10 luxury sport).

I own a brancd new Lexus IS 300, it cost me about AED 3,800 monthly installments for the bank, about AED 2,500 annual full insurance cover (and this is special rate cuz this is my second insured car with the same company) and the regular service at the dealer cost around AED 1000, medium service around 2,500 and major service around 4,000. Now if i compare this (money wise) to long-time rental of a TOYOTA Yaris or Corolla then definitely rental is cheaper, but since I'm kind of planning to live here till retirement then I would not mind spending more money to drive something i love. If I was here for just 5 years and planing to go back, money would be my #1 concern.

I would suggest you start calling the big-names rental companies and ask them over the phone about long time rentals. See what they have and you decide. 

I leave the rest of the thoughts for you


----------



## steve_99

Hello All,

What can I get for 35-40k AED? I don't want to get anything older than 2009. possible?

thanks!


----------



## Descenter

steve_99 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What can I get for 35-40k AED? I don't want to get anything older than 2009. possible?
> 
> thanks!



Dubizzle UAE | Used Cars for Sale in UAE

Enjoy browsing :ranger:


----------



## rch502

This is really useful - goodness car maintenance is expensive here, well as expensive as home. I thought it would be a lot cheaper. I have to say the hassle of owning my own car here, for the 2-3 years I'm planning to be here seems a bit silly.

I think a newish - 307 or equiv fully maintained and insured by the company is the way to go. 

Thanks for the tip on big companies too! Anyone dealt with fast rent a car? They seem to have some good write ups, but never heard of them in the UK!?


----------



## Descenter

rch502 said:


> This is really useful - goodness car maintenance is expensive here, well as expensive as home. I thought it would be a lot cheaper. I have to say the hassle of owning my own car here, for the 2-3 years I'm planning to be here seems a bit silly.
> 
> I think a newish - 307 or equiv fully maintained and insured by the company is the way to go.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on big companies too! Anyone dealt with fast rent a car? They seem to have some good write ups, but never heard of them in the UK!?



One answer from my personal experience: Forget about Fast rent a car.
This company makes its profits from dealing with other companies by leasing fleet of cars, they do not target/care about individual customers. they are H.O.R.R.I.B.L.E when it comes to individuals and their conditions are just to rip you off.
Big companies care about their reputation so they care about you regardless you are an individual or a company. 

I have had my share of renting cars in UAE since i was in Collage! I've seen them all: from the cheapest-down-the-dark-ally-rent-a-car, to the bling bling fancy sports car rentals, simply put, go for either AVIS or EUROPCAR. I haven't tried HERTZ yet but i would assume they are good too.


----------



## rch502

Awesome advice!


----------



## DeanT

I've been using Gargash Car Hire on SZR. They own some of the showrooms as well. Very happy with my hire car from there. Friend of mine uses Diamondlease too, said they're pretty cheap and decent cars too


----------



## steve_99

Is there a classifieds section on this forum? I would rather buy a car from someone here than Dubizzle.


----------



## steve_99

also, is there a place (Auto shop etc) where I can go and get the car checked out before i buy it? do people do that?
do I need a license to buy a car? how soon can I buy a car after moving to dubai if I have already picked out the car.

thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

You need to have a Uae driving licence and a residence visa. If you want a car from the start you`ll need to rent one on an international drivers licence.


----------



## rsinner

steve_99 said:


> also, is there a place (Auto shop etc) where I can go and get the car checked out before i buy it? do people do that?
> do I need a license to buy a car? how soon can I buy a car after moving to dubai if I have already picked out the car.
> 
> thanks


Felixtoo has answered your 3rd and 4th question. 
For the first two - there are a number of garages that can run checks for you, but I personally have used the "official" testing place where tests are done prior to registration of cars (called Tasjeel). It costs 60 Dhs for a body test and road fitness test, and I think about 250 Dhs for the full comprehensive test.
And do people do that? If you know your cars, not required probably. But I would do it. Also depends on how much you are prepared to trust the seller.


----------



## steve_99

rsinner said:


> Felixtoo has answered your 3rd and 4th question.
> For the first two - there are a number of garages that can run checks for you, but I personally have used the "official" testing place where tests are done prior to registration of cars (called Tasjeel). It costs 60 Dhs for a body test and road fitness test, and I think about 250 Dhs for the full comprehensive test.
> And do people do that? If you know your cars, not required probably. But I would do it. Also depends on how much you are prepared to trust the seller.


thanks Felixtoo and rsinner. So how long does it take to get a residence Visa and a drivers license...on average?
Can you refer me to a thread that has some tips about getting a license?

thanks again


----------



## Chadward

Hi All, 

Any ideas how long I can drive in Dubai/UAE on my Swiss driving licence.....do I need to change to an International or UAE licence? 

Thanks


----------



## steve_99

Descenter said:


> I've been living here since 1993 and one thing i can tell you for sure is do not deal with local rent-a-car shops because (most of them) go low and cheap when it comes to maintaining their cars, and i don't think any sane one would trust his life inside a car that is poorly maintained. for long/short time rentals, always go for big names like AVIS, HERTZ, EUROPCAR, etc...
> 
> Regarding cost of long rental Vs owning your own car, it depends on what you want to rent Vs what you like to own. Remember owning a car means you have to maintain it well, service it every so Kms so it stays under warranty, pay for its insurance (for new cars it's about %3 of car price tag regular salons, %6 sport cars, >%10 luxury sport).
> 
> I own a brancd new Lexus IS 300, it cost me about AED 3,800 monthly installments for the bank, about AED 2,500 annual full insurance cover (and this is special rate cuz this is my second insured car with the same company) and the regular service at the dealer cost around AED 1000, medium service around 2,500 and major service around 4,000. Now if i compare this (money wise) to long-time rental of a TOYOTA Yaris or Corolla then definitely rental is cheaper, but since I'm kind of planning to live here till retirement then I would not mind spending more money to drive something i love. If I was here for just 5 years and planing to go back, money would be my #1 concern.
> 
> I would suggest you start calling the big-names rental companies and ask them over the phone about long time rentals. See what they have and you decide.
> 
> I leave the rest of the thoughts for you


Good info. I am moving to Dubai in a couple of months and still trying to figure out the car situation. I guess I can't buy a car until I have a residence Visa and license. I am planning to stay for not more than 3 years. So I want to buy a cheap car ($12k ish) asap. But for the time I am not able to buy, I will rent one. Do you know how much would it cost monthly? I am not looking for anything fancy. The main goal is to save as much as I can while I am in dubai.
thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

steve_99 said:


> Good info. I am moving to Dubai in a couple of months and still trying to figure out the car situation. I guess I can't buy a car until I have a residence Visa and license. I am planning to stay for not more than 3 years. So I want to buy a cheap car ($12k ish) asap. But for the time I am not able to buy, I will rent one. Do you know how much would it cost monthly? I am not looking for anything fancy. The main goal is to save as much as I can while I am in dubai.
> thanks


Around 1200 dhs per month for a Yaris.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Chadward said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any ideas how long I can drive in Dubai/UAE on my Swiss driving licence.....do I need to change to an International or UAE licence?
> 
> Thanks


No need for an international license, as soon as you have your residence visa stamped you'll be able to get a UAE license by presenting your Swiss one.


----------



## steve_99

dizzyizzy said:


> Around 1200 dhs per month for a Yaris.


thanks!
and how many months do you think I will have to rent it for before I am eligible to buy one?
reading this thread makes me think I should go through HERTZ AVIS etc... any other recommendations?


----------



## dizzyizzy

steve_99 said:


> thanks Felixtoo and rsinner. So how long does it take to get a residence Visa and a drivers license...on average?
> Can you refer me to a thread that has some tips about getting a license?
> 
> thanks again


visa will depend in a few factors (freezone visa or regular one, how good or bad is the companies PRO, etc. Also if applying during Ramadan, it will take longer). Ask your PRO for a time estimate.

Drivers license, an hour at most, if you have the right passport? Do a search here in the forum and you'll find tons of threads reg. this subject, or go to the RTA website to see the official requirements. If applying during Ramadan, best to call them beforehand to double check their working times.


----------



## dizzyizzy

steve_99 said:


> thanks!
> and how many months do you think I will have to rent it for before I am eligible to buy one?
> reading this thread makes me think I should go through HERTZ AVIS etc... any other recommendations?


You can buy one as soon as you have your visa and drivers license sorted, as long as you have the cash. If you'll need finance, then most banks will require 3 months worth of payslips.

All the big rental companies have presence here although I'd also recommend trying the smaller ones as they may be able to offer good deals too.


----------



## steve_99

dizzyizzy said:


> visa will depend in a few factors (freezone visa or regular one, how good or bad is the companies PRO, etc. Also if applying during Ramadan, it will take longer). Ask your PRO for a time estimate.
> 
> Drivers license, an hour at most, if you have the right passport? Do a search here in the forum and you'll find tons of threads reg. this subject, or go to the RTA website to see the official requirements. If applying during Ramadan, best to call them beforehand to double check their working times.



thanks for the reply. Will I have to take another road test of some sort to get the license?


----------



## steve_99

dizzyizzy said:


> You can buy one as soon as you have your visa and drivers license sorted, as long as you have the cash. If you'll need finance, then most banks will require 3 months worth of payslips.
> 
> All the big rental companies have presence here although I'd also recommend trying the smaller ones as they may be able to offer good deals too.



thanks again, would the pay slips from US be ok? Otherwise I would have to wait 3 months to buy a car :l
Can you recommend any smaller companies?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Nope, it would have to be your pay slips from your job here (or months bank statements showing your salary transfers).

Re. Car rental companies, diamond lease from the top of my head, but there are many others, do a search here in the forum and you'll find some.


----------



## suzimack

They may accept a salary letter from your employer (could depend on who you work for). I was able to buy a car with only one pay deposited without any problems!!! I couldn't wait to get out of my tiny hire car and into a 4x4!!!!


----------



## vantage

Toyota Fortuner - heap of junk, or fine for the money?

Thinking about a 1 or 2 year old one.
Like the idea of 7 seats.

budget 80-90K

a bit of titting about in the desert might be a plan, in company, but realistically, in town 99% of the time.


----------



## Garth Vader

vantage said:


> Toyota Fortuner - heap of junk, or fine for the money?
> 
> Thinking about a 1 or 2 year old one.
> Like the idea of 7 seats.
> 
> budget 80-90K
> 
> a bit of titting about in the desert might be a plan, in company, but realistically, in town 99% of the time.


While they have 7 seats, the back two fold up to the sides leaving you naff-all boot space IMO. Fills me with irrational rage everytime I see those seats!

On the other hand, it's a Toyota and with a FSH you can't go far wrong. Go for the 4.0 V6 though, otherwise you're just buying a posh Hilux!


----------



## Garth Vader

*Finance on cars older than 2008?*

Does anyone know of anywhere that offers finance on cars older than 4 years? 

Or is it a case of getting a personal loan for an older car? Grumble


----------



## Narender

How long does it take to get a residence visa? I checked HERTZ for the months of sept and oct, and the cheapest is around $900/month. Diamond was $550. Sounds about right?


----------



## rsinner

Narender said:


> How long does it take to get a residence visa? I checked HERTZ for the months of sept and oct, and the cheapest is around $900/month. Diamond was $550. Sounds about right?


Depends on the make, but the right ballpark. YOu might be able to get better deals offline as well.


----------



## Narender

rsinner said:


> Depends on the make, but the right ballpark. YOu might be able to get better deals offline as well.


Thanks! and how do I go about searching for deals offline?
I am still in Houston and would move around Sept-Oct. But I might make a pre transfer visit (1 week) in the next month. And I want to figure out as much as I can.


----------



## rsinner

Narender said:


> Thanks! and how do I go about searching for deals offline?
> I am still in Houston and would move around Sept-Oct. But I might make a pre transfer visit (1 week) in the next month. And I want to figure out as much as I can.


When you are down here, visit/call them. Online quotes here are meant for people who do not have the time to visit the branches or talk to people, so it is marked up, or for of the boat newbies. Screwed logic, but then labour is cheap.


----------



## Narender

Thanks, can you recommend some local companies? Also the ones to stay away from?


----------



## Concepi

We used 'autorent' for the first few weeks until we were able to buy. It was ca aed 1,700 p.m. for a relatively new nissan sunny. They extended it on a prorated mnthly rate and all worked out to be fine.


----------



## Roadworrier

Descenter said:


> One answer from my personal experience: Forget about Fast rent a car.
> This company makes its profits from dealing with other companies by leasing fleet of cars, they do not target/care about individual customers. they are H.O.R.R.I.B.L.E when it comes to individuals and their conditions are just to rip you off.
> Big companies care about their reputation so they care about you regardless you are an individual or a company.
> 
> I have had my share of renting cars in UAE since i was in Collage! I've seen them all: from the cheapest-down-the-dark-ally-rent-a-car, to the bling bling fancy sports car rentals, simply put, go for either AVIS or EUROPCAR. I haven't tried HERTZ yet but i would assume they are good too.


Hertz is good just from comparing the condition of their cars (and their lower mileage) with Budget and National, and they do monthly leases. Diamondlease is a specialty lease firm which mainly rents Mitsubishis (since it's owned by the Dubai Mitsubishi franchisee). So you can get a Pajero if you want a rugged 4 x 4, or assorted Lancers of various engine sizes for compact cars.


----------



## vantage

car nerds...

2/3 year old 7 seater 4x4

PAJERO or PRADO?


----------



## Gavtek

Flip a coin.


----------



## Peterf

vantage said:


> car nerds...
> 
> 2/3 year old 7 seater 4x4
> 
> PAJERO or PRADO?


If it was my money, its simple - Prado. When it's 3-4 years old the Pajero is going to cost you in ongoing maintenance - a lot more than the Prado. 

Option: Ford Expedition?? 8 seats, 4x4, well optioned. 

Cheers


----------



## tersen

Hi,

I hv been living in Dubai for 5 months and will probably live about 1,5 years more. I 'd like to buy a car, pre-owned or new. I am not so much experienced in driving. I may consider to take the car to my homecountry. Is there anyone who knows what is needed for that? I think buying a new one is more logical if i can take it to Turkey. awaiting your suggestions esp about pre-owned or new.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laowei

vantage said:


> car nerds...
> 
> 2/3 year old 7 seater 4x4
> 
> PAJERO or PRADO?


Break away from the crowd and go for a Honda Pilot, full 8 seats has a bit of a kick when you need it and very reliable. Downside not great in deep sand if you take off road.


----------



## vantage

Laowei said:


> Break away from the crowd and go for a Honda Pilot, full 8 seats has a bit of a kick when you need it and very reliable. Downside not great in deep sand if you take off road.


i'll take a look.
I don't intend to take it into the deepest of sand, but i do intend to get out and about camping up the wadis etc - as far as having a 3 year old in tow will allow, anyway! Is it vaguely capable?
I got lucky on Dubizzle - was looking for a cooker, and ended up with full camping kit for a family of four for 200 dirhams, so keen to put it all to use!


----------



## Garth Vader

vantage said:


> car nerds...
> 
> 2/3 year old 7 seater 4x4
> 
> PAJERO or PRADO?


Prado.


Mrs has one, and it's not too bad at all. Pricier but worth it in my book.


----------



## vantage

Pajero wins on price, but Prado seems to be the one to get, although i will look into the Honda Pilot. fairly limited second hand supply about, though it seems.

Budget is a bit constrained (realising value of UK car has not been as straightforward as it should have been, coupled with the first quarter squeeze of rent and school fees!) but i'll keep looking. Probably will not part with cash until late October, as i currently have a hire car from the company until then. Just getting the research in.


----------



## Laowei

vantage said:


> Pajero wins on price, but Prado seems to be the one to get, although i will look into the Honda Pilot. fairly limited second hand supply about, though it seems.


The Pilot maintains a good residual value as well, i bought mine in 2010 which was a 2009 model but same spec as 2010 and got 9k discount for the top of the range model. I am looking to change in probably in a few months and will go for a new Pilot, had an offer off Honda on my mine of 93K ( i paid 130K for it in May 2010). 

Honda has decent deal on a lease type arrangement on the pilot at the moment which was 20% deposit and around 2800aed per month for top spec pilot, which is now 156K


----------



## rw0701

Has anyone moved over without a driving license? Is this something that you can do or is a driving license essential for Dubai?


----------



## vantage

rw0701 said:


> Has anyone moved over without a driving license? Is this something that you can do or is a driving license essential for Dubai?


if you've got one. Bring it.

If you have time to get one before you come, get one.


----------



## maneck35

I have a weird question. I just bought a new car and park it outside in the parking lots outside my building. I live in Bur Dubai and wanted to know if it was illegal to wash my car in these parking lots. My dad seems to think so but I can't find any information about this online. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Charlesmooredmh

*The international driving permit (IDP)*



appat79 said:


> Hi ,
> I will be joining fr a job offer in dubai shortly...I was wondering whether is it possible to convert my Kuwait Driving License to Dubai DL ?
> 
> Thanks in advance fr ur kind replies


The international driving permit (IDP) also known as the international driving license can only be applied after the age of 18 and one should also have a valid driving license from one of the gulf cooperation countries also known GCC. If you are not from the known GCC country then, you need to get a letter from the concerned countries embassy and also get it translated into Arabic.


----------



## mgb

vantage said:


> i'll take a look.
> I don't intend to take it into the deepest of sand, but i do intend to get out and about camping up the wadis etc - as far as having a 3 year old in tow will allow, anyway! Is it vaguely capable?
> I got lucky on Dubizzle - was looking for a cooker, and ended up with full camping kit for a family of four for 200 dirhams, so keen to put it all to use!


If you are planning driving up wadis you what you need is ground clearance, which I am sorry but you are not going to get with a Honda Pilot. If you have scratches and dings underneath your car, then future buyers will know you have taken it offroad, which will affect the price you get for it when you move on.

The earlier poster was right - no good in sand, it is a crossover SUV, not a 4x4. If you are offroading at all I would recommend getting a car with 4LOW gearbox option, the Prado has it, as do Nissan Patrols. Both of these are expensive to acquire but if looked after properly, they will hold their value well and be easy to sell at any time of year.


----------



## vantage

mgb said:


> If you are planning driving up wadis you what you need is ground clearance, which I am sorry but you are not going to get with a Honda Pilot. If you have scratches and dings underneath your car, then future buyers will know you have taken it offroad, which will affect the price you get for it when you move on.
> 
> The earlier poster was right - no good in sand, it is a crossover SUV, not a 4x4. If you are offroading at all I would recommend getting a car with 4LOW gearbox option, the Prado has it, as do Nissan Patrols. Both of these are expensive to acquire but if looked after properly, they will hold their value well and be easy to sell at any time of year.


OK. Thanks.
A couple of months yet before i have to dive in, but the advice here is great. Just need to weigh it all up!


----------



## Mr Rossi

The a/c has gone on my 2005 Ford Escape. It blows air as normal but just nothing cooling it so it's coming out warm.

Took it into a known garage and they want to replay the entire compressor, clutch, pulley and coil. As well as the engine belt. With labour they are quoting 2800 AED which is 10% of the cars value and I just can afford at the moment.

Any ideas or advice?


----------



## mgb

Mr Rossi said:


> The a/c has gone on my 2005 Ford Escape. It blows air as normal but just nothing cooling it so it's coming out warm.
> 
> Took it into a known garage and they want to replay the entire compressor, clutch, pulley and coil. As well as the engine belt. With labour they are quoting 2800 AED which is 10% of the cars value and I just can afford at the moment.
> 
> Any ideas or advice?


engine belt - have you had it replaced before? Do you know how many kms since last (if ever) replacement? If you have this info I would search on google to see what the recommended replacement interval is. Is there any signs of wear on it?

did you notice any other mechanical problems with the car before you took it to the garage? Have you had it regularly maintained?

A/C which is the killer at this time of year - can you take it to an a/c specialist for a second opinion. It might just need regassed, though we recently had a hole in one of the a/c pipes for the FJ and he had to take the dashboard to bits to sort it so that cost a bit - but nothing like 2800!


----------



## saraswat

I would recommend you get a couple more quotes from other garages. Another thing you might want to look into is to get the parts replaced with used parts (maybe that's what they quoting you, but seems expensive) . The a/c is not something that is safety/driving specific to the vehicle, so getting used parts in there would be cost-effective and prudent given the value of the car.


----------



## Nirikos

Hello guys! I plan to relocate soon and I has been watching this Dubizzle site where I see some very good offers for several cars out there. I know that I should check the car first but ok this comes as a second thing to do... 

My question to you is simple. Let's say that I buy a luxury SUV (like ML, X5, etc) but I find a good deal around 150K AED. What else is there to pay around a year? I red about some luxury tax of 10% or something, but is this price dependet (using our fine example should be 15K) or has to do with car value as new?? Also what is the value to pay about car insurance and what is dependent? Thank you!


----------



## Felixtoo2

There is no tax on vehicles that you buy here. The insurance is dependant on the vehicles value and will be a percentage of between 3-5% dependant on the vehicle type, if you want to get an idea of what the insurance will be you can use the Noor insurance website to get a rough quote on line. Other fixed expense is the yearly registration fee of around 500dhs.

In regard to sticking second hand A/C parts in, I think thats a real false economy as you have no idea what sort of abuse the second hand a/c system has had. For some models especially SUV`s getting to some of the parts involves a lot of labour and in some cases removal of the dash.


----------



## Nirikos

Thank you for your answer! One other question that I have in mind is about the distanses over there. Let's say that you live in Dubai and you have to go to your office daily. What is the average kms you are going to do on a daily basis? Also as a work on sales inside the territory what are the distances for the other major cities (ok I know that to Abu Dhabi is roughly 120km)? And what should be the average annual distance that the car does in km? I know that this is dependable upon your habbits but a rough idea should suffice


----------



## EmilEG

Hi all. I need to buy 3 Prado 2.7 ltr. 2009-2012 in dubai for export. I am hoping for anyone to give me any valuable information on where to buy from or any good sites to look at. Please let me know.

I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Amtmann

Hi Guys, this thread is mammoth, so I'll post my questions here. 

I am living in Silicon Oasis for the past four days and already I see that I'm spending a lot on taxis -- I estimate that I might pay as much as 650 per week every week going forward.

Renting seems expensive, and I need a long-term solution. 

A colleague recommended that I buy a Yaris. They are 51,000 AED. He said that you can get finance for that amount for as little as 800 AED per month. 

This sounds too good to be true! Can anyone confirm if it sounds plausible?

Also, does the seller arrange the finance, or am I better off going to my bank and getting the finance from them? My company has a relationship with HSBC and the sales person was highly accommodating when I opened my account. 

Also, what kind of up-front payment is typically required when buying a car?
What is insurance likely to be for me on a Yaris (30 years old, male)?

I could buy second hand, but at least with a garage if anything goes wrong, I have comeback. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tricktrack

Will check with RTA on Sunday but just thought I would check to see if anyone knows for sure so I can plan ahead!!
Husband has residency and bought me a car already, me and the kids then had to come in on tourist visa due to our villa not being registered with rewa so we've had to wait until tht got sorted out. In the meantime as I came in on tourist visa and have uk and IDP I have been able to drive my car. Today the tenancy got registered etc so our passports have gone off to start the residency process. 
However we are confused as to at what point will I be unable to drive my car, is it when I have residency and I then have to gt the UAE licence or is it once the process has started? Got full on school runs starting on Sunday and wondering if I have to try and hire a driver or just take lots of taxis or if I am ok to drive for a little while yet until the residency is approved!
Any help appreciated!


----------



## Tricktrack

Posted twice by mistake!


----------



## Tricktrack

Tricktrack said:


> Will check with RTA on Sunday but just thought I would check to see if anyone knows for sure so I can plan ahead!!
> Husband has residency and bought me a car already, me and the kids then had to come in on tourist visa due to our villa not being registered with rewa so we've had to wait until tht got sorted out. In the meantime as I came in on tourist visa and have uk and IDP I have been able to drive my car. Today the tenancy got registered etc so our passports have gone off to start the residency process.
> However we are confused as to at what point will I be unable to drive my car, is it when I have residency and I then have to gt the UAE licence or is it once the process has started? Got full on school runs starting on Sunday and wondering if I have to try and hire a driver or just take lots of taxis or if I am ok to drive for a little while yet until the residency is approved!
> Any help appreciated!


Still trying to sort this one out! Has anyone got experience with obtaining a temporary UAE licence whilst on a visit visa which I've just been reading about please?


----------



## fcjb1970

I think your real concern should be are you insured if you are driving on an international license and on a visit visa.


----------



## Tricktrack

fcjb1970 said:


> I think your real concern should be are you insured if you are driving on an international license and on a visit visa.


Yes we checked twice with insurance who said it was fine on visit visa (surprisingly we thought as I was expecting to be unable to drive at all), we are just unsure at which point it becomes not fine!! Checking with rta as soon as they open this morning!


----------



## LPA1999

Hello all! Am I able to use a US driving license to drive in the UAE? I was told it is an international DL?


----------



## Jynxgirl

You have to get an international dl to go along with you usa dl. Do a search online of places to get that, prior to coming over here.


----------



## LPA1999

Jynxgirl said:


> You have to get an international dl to go along with you usa dl. Do a search online of places to get that, prior to coming over here.


Thanks!
Unfortunately, I was told by the Tunisian authorities that I must go back to the US to convert the American DL Into an IDL.


----------



## mgb

LPA1999 said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately, I was told by the Tunisian authorities that I must go back to the US to convert the American DL Into an IDL.


Once you get a residency visa you HAVE to get a UAE driving licence. If you have an american passport and an american driving licence then getting this is as simple as an eye test and a couple of forms.


----------



## Mattukr

Hey there!

I'm buying my car today, and well I'm not really sure as I'm still kinda new to the whole deal within this country. So i have a couple of questions;

With a limited budget, but nothing tacky/useless, I was wondering firstly;

Where would be a good window tinting place which isn't expensive? Like I know 3m and vKool are the best but I can't really afford that. I'm getting an Alfa 156 saloon

Secondly;
If anyone knows where is the best place to install a decent sound system? I'm curious because I tried to google it and there was no proper links of places and prices, and I don't know anyone with this info.

Would appreciate the help!

Thanks in advanced,
Matt


----------



## LPA1999

Thanks. I have a US DL but a Tinisian passport though


----------



## Homeless

LPA1999 said:


> Thanks. I have a US DL but a Tinisian passport though



You need an international driving permit issued by your country of residence to drive in UAE as a visitor. For example:

-Tunisian national residing in Tunis: Tunisian passport+Tunisian license+Tunisian driving permit.

-American national residing in Tunis: American passport with Tunisian residency visa+Tunisian license+Tunisian driving permit.

-Dual citizen (America/Tunisian): Tunisian or American passport+license and international driving permit issued by your country of residence,; be it Tunis or the US.

If you are in Tunis and have a Tunisian passport, easiest to get a Tunisian license and Tunisian international driving permit.


----------



## LPA1999

Thank you Homeless!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

LPA1999 said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately, I was told by the Tunisian authorities that I must go back to the US to convert the American DL Into an IDL.


I had one but all they wanted to see was my US license!


----------



## LPA1999

Thanks doodle! I will give it a shot!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

HI Guys, i am due to leave the country soon, have a beautiful Audi A4,2.0 lts engine, cruise control , absolutely clean carl no marksl no accidentsl full service historyl done 71500 kmsl comes with registration/ insurance and parking card.....anyone who wants to get a hassle free car, have a look and you will not be disappointed.
if your intereseted you can pm me with your details and i shall get in touch with you.

cheers


----------



## Gavtek

Need to get my car re-registered tomorrow. From memory, I turn up at the Tasjeel place in Al Quoz beside Gold & Diamond Park, queue to get car tested, take test inside with insurance certificate and passport copy and wait until my number is called and that's it? Or have they completely changed the procedure for no good reason?


----------



## Gavtek

Gavtek said:


> Need to get my car re-registered tomorrow. From memory, I turn up at the Tasjeel place in Al Quoz beside Gold & Diamond Park, queue to get car tested, take test inside with insurance certificate and passport copy and wait until my number is called and that's it? Or have they completely changed the procedure for no good reason?


Process has not changed, in and out in around 20 minutes, not bad. Only strange thing was the tester guy going on about do I have a reflector because I need a reflector, after telling him I didn't understand him half a dozen times, it was never mentioned again.


----------



## mgb

Gavtek said:


> Process has not changed, in and out in around 20 minutes, not bad. Only strange thing was the tester guy going on about do I have a reflector because I need a reflector, after telling him I didn't understand him half a dozen times, it was never mentioned again.


Warning triangle?


----------



## manabroad

LPA1999 said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately, I was told by the Tunisian authorities that I must go back to the US to convert the American DL Into an IDL.


The first 2 weeks I was here I was able to drive on my US drivers license and my passport. It very well could have been because they thought I was a tourist (which technically I still was at the time) or whatever. I was able to rent my car through Budget at the Crowne Plaza in Yas Island.

There is no such thing as converting you American DL into an International one. All you do is show up at a AAA office in the US and tell them you need an international drivers license. You can find the form on their website and I would already have it filled out to expedite the process, take 2 passport size photos (they can do that for you too for an additional fee) and I believe $20-$30 and you can have your INT DL in 15 minutes or less if they aren't busy and you keep your US license. Most countries if they ask require you to have not only your INT DL but the DL from the state you live in as well.


----------



## abchandbags

I think there are quite a lot of procedures there involved in ... you can inquire to a professional shipping company how to ship it.Contact your husband to get more related info from local government.The info will be solid then !


----------



## vantage

so, in my lazy search for a car, when i will eventually need to make a decision when the company provided hire runs out in a couple of months.....

the Ford Explorer seems to tick the right boxes (want a seven seater, but not a monster)

safe enough in terms of servicing, parts availability etc. compared to all the Japanese options?

Or should i stick to the Japanese options?


----------



## m1key

vantage said:


> so, in my lazy search for a car, when i will eventually need to make a decision when the company provided hire runs out in a couple of months.....
> 
> the Ford Explorer seems to tick the right boxes (want a seven seater, but not a monster)
> 
> safe enough in terms of servicing, parts availability etc. compared to all the Japanese options?
> 
> Or should i stick to the Japanese options?


We've an Escape (the one down from an Explorer) and it is reasonable enough without being particularly great/exciting. We only had an Astra in the UK, so didn't want anything too big to start with. Definitely go for something bigger next. I found Al Tayer frustrating to deal with at times; mainly to do with service/parts depts. If you go for the Ford, just make sure when you deal with their service department don't assume common sense will be used...like having parts for the job you're booked in for!


----------



## mgb

vantage said:


> so, in my lazy search for a car, when i will eventually need to make a decision when the company provided hire runs out in a couple of months.....
> 
> the Ford Explorer seems to tick the right boxes (want a seven seater, but not a monster)
> 
> safe enough in terms of servicing, parts availability etc. compared to all the Japanese options?
> 
> Or should i stick to the Japanese options?


I would stick to the japanese options, less breakdowns, better residual value etc etc. If you are planning doing some offroading you might like to read my lowdown on offroading in the UAE here - Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter: Offroading UAE in all its forms.

Good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## vantage

mgb said:


> I would stick to the japanese options, less breakdowns, better residual value etc etc. If you are planning doing some offroading you might like to read my lowdown on offroading in the UAE here - Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter: Offroading UAE in all its forms.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide


thanks!

i went to pick up a washing machine off dubizzle, and was presented with a family's full camping gear - tents, mattresses, coolers, chairs, tables, bbq's etc etc, so we are half way there to the offroad adventures. 
Will definitely have a good read.


----------



## vantage

so if you were after a year old (2 yr old max) vehicle, and wanted a decent Warranty, and didn't want to take a punt privately, which of the following options would you advise?

Al Futtaim Automall
AWR Certified 

both seem to have similar stock. Does one offer better customer service than the other? better deals to be had? better access to finance?

or is there nothing to choose between them?


----------



## vantage

...


----------



## Dubai1970

Mattukr said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm buying my car today, and well I'm not really sure as I'm still kinda new to the whole deal within this country. So i have a couple of questions;
> 
> With a limited budget, but nothing tacky/useless, I was wondering firstly;
> 
> Where would be a good window tinting place which isn't expensive? Like I know 3m and vKool are the best but I can't really afford that. I'm getting an Alfa 156 saloon
> 
> Secondly;
> If anyone knows where is the best place to install a decent sound system? I'm curious because I tried to google it and there was no proper links of places and prices, and I don't know anyone with this info.
> 
> Would appreciate the help!
> 
> Thanks in advanced,
> Matt


Try YellowHead in Times Square for audio.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Hi all! Regular forum users may recognize me as the resident real estate expert, however my true passion is for cars, and hence I have new position working for Toyota! If anyone wants any advice about the cars, finance etc, then please let me know!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

*buying and selling second hand car- first time experience*

HI Guys, 

Thought it might be helpful to share the below info , who is in a similar situation and who would like to buy and sell a car in Dubai.

So i decided to buy a car which i found on (dubizzle) and it was fairly straight forward....though have to admit i did do a lot of research online, al aweer car market , asked around friends and colleagues......

I drove the car, liked it, fixed the price with the seller, and boom we had a deal.

The next step which was a BREEZE was a surprise....
We went to Tasjeel testing.....near Festival City, paid 120 dhs, the car was tested and the result came in like 15 mins.

Before proceeding with the exchange, make sure you have an insuarnce policy for the car.....generally the RTA guys charge 15% extra compared to outside agents. I did not have a clue about this and i think i might have paid more premium.....I got a full insurance done, gievn the crazy driving that some of us indulge in!

After which we went over to the counter, had to give a copy of my Emirates ID, DL, Passport copy with Residence Visa. The same for the seller along with the Car Registration Card.

Checked for any pending fines on the car, paid 460 dhs for the new registration( got a new number), and Viola, got myself a car.

Now the selling bit.......

I posted my car for sale on Dubizzle, got mixed responses, mainly from dealers to begin with....all ignoring the price which i had posted the car for.....which was annoying! Noone reads the ads properly, they want you to tell them every specification on the car, which is already stated in the AD.

After weeks of regularly updating my ad( bringing down the price of the car) i got a buyer for the car.

He drove the car, liked it, we agreed on the price and went ahead with the exchange( no money was exchanged, but shake of hands)

Tasjeel Car Testing Centre, Al Barsha, behind Gold and Diamond Park.

We go for the car testing, you need to give the car registration card to the guy, they will give you a coupon for the testing.

The car will get tested - duration 15 mins. You can go inside the RTA waiting area, the number on the coupon ( which was given at the time of testing the car) will be flashed and you pay up 120 dhs for the results.
Once your car has been passed, the new buyer will get a new Insurance done on the car....takes about 10 mins.....if you want to keep the same registration number, also makes it cheaper for the insurance.
Then get a HAYAZA made from the typing person, one guy who will sit in a corner, will need the docs( Seller and Buyers Passport Copy / Residence Visa Copy / Emirates ID / Tenancy Contract( proof of residence) / Car Registration Card).
He will take 15 dhs, the seller can now take the new registation cards copy to get the insurance refunded from the earlier policy.

Both the new buyer and the seller will go to another counter, for one final exchange, the buyer will pay 460dhs for the car to be registered under his name....he gets the new registration card, transfer is complete, payment gets done......and your happy with the sale and the buyer gets the car.

Make sure you cancel the Salik Tag as its linked to your cell number and if there is any balance remaining on it, it gets forfeited.

This was my first experience of dealing with the RTA and i was quite impressed with the overall process and the effectiveness.
Hope this info helps......
Happy Driving!


----------



## Ianthack

Hi there....

Could you please let me know how you got on with obtaining your UAE License please....?????

Thanks


----------



## Raconteur

Not that is a good question. Any way to sticky all the salient points in one single post? Is that permissible in the forum rules? I wouldnt mind compiling all the info from the 49odd pages so far...


----------



## tinkerbell32

Hi, I am getting my UAE licence this week and have some family coming also. I am going to hire a car for 1 month and was wondering if anyone could recommend the most reasonably priced place? I have seen lots of little shops around my area but not sure what the best course of action is.

Thank you for any help in advance


----------



## Roadworrier

tinkerbell32 said:


> Hi, I am getting my UAE licence this week and have some family coming also. I am going to hire a car for 1 month and was wondering if anyone could recommend the most reasonably priced place? I have seen lots of little shops around my area but not sure what the best course of action is.
> 
> Thank you for any help in advance


Monthly rentals are good in that you have maximum flexibility, they usually include insurance and the rental car company handles servicing (dropping a replacement off when you are ready for service and bringing the car back when it's done).

Here is what I have observed:

1) Diamondlease is the most prominent monthly rental place - mainly Mitsubishis (which marks them down a notch in my book but that's just personal choice)/ They can get you a Galant for pretty reasonable rates (2500 / month seems to be going rate, Outlanders and Pajeros are quite a bit more). They are pretty reliable as per my colleague. They are starting to rent the Mitsu ASX (called Outlander Sport in the US) if you want a compact crossover type vehicle. 

2) National, Hertz and Budget will get you Corollas, Camrys, Accords, Ford Fusions (all usually in white with hairshirt upholstry) or Rav4's (usually with cassette decks) or similar for less than 3500 / month with CDW. I rented a Fusion my first full-time month here from National, it had less than 3000 km on it and still had protective wrap on the radio display and floor mats. As I was looking for something a little more posh and with more power for the Dubai-Abu Dhabi commute and frequently shuttling other folks around, the Fusion wasn't quite what I wanted longer term, but there were absolutely no other complaints with the vehicle or the condition. 

3) I am actually disappointed in Hertz, where I have rented a Lexus IS (small but pretty posh and powerful). The car has 45,000 km plus on it, the steering wheel is off-center, the rear left tire turned out to be in horrible shape (basically shredded its tread, and when I had to replace the poor flattened hulk of rubber with the spare, the car was missing the lugnut wrench in the tool kit, and I had to borrow one from another car owner parked next to me). Hopefully with the scheduled service tomorrow the problems get corrected or they get me a replacement. Otherwise next month I will look elsewhere.

4) One I have not tried but have gotten estimates from is Shift Rent-a-Car, which is a Rostamani company that mainly rents Nissans (Rostamani group owns Arabian Automobiles which is the Nissan Dealer for Dubai and the Northern Emirates). Their rates are somewhat on the higher end (3000 up), but you can get Altimas, Qashqais and Muranos from them which aren't always available from the other chains.


----------



## tinkerbell32

Roadworrier said:


> Monthly rentals are good in that you have maximum flexibility, they usually include insurance and the rental car company handles servicing (dropping a replacement off when you are ready for service and bringing the car back when it's done).
> 
> Here is what I have observed:
> 
> 1) Diamondlease is the most prominent monthly rental place - mainly Mitsubishis (which marks them down a notch in my book but that's just personal choice)/ They can get you a Galant for pretty reasonable rates (2500 / month seems to be going rate, Outlanders and Pajeros are quite a bit more). They are pretty reliable as per my colleague. They are starting to rent the Mitsu ASX (called Outlander Sport in the US) if you want a compact crossover type vehicle.
> 
> 2) National, Hertz and Budget will get you Corollas, Camrys, Accords, Ford Fusions (all usually in white with hairshirt upholstry) or Rav4's (usually with cassette decks) or similar for less than 3500 / month with CDW. I rented a Fusion my first full-time month here from National, it had less than 3000 km on it and still had protective wrap on the radio display and floor mats. As I was looking for something a little more posh and with more power for the Dubai-Abu Dhabi commute and frequently shuttling other folks around, the Fusion wasn't quite what I wanted longer term, but there were absolutely no other complaints with the vehicle or the condition.
> 
> 3) I am actually disappointed in Hertz, where I have rented a Lexus IS (small but pretty posh and powerful). The car has 45,000 km plus on it, the steering wheel is off-center, the rear left tire turned out to be in horrible shape (basically shredded its tread, and when I had to replace the poor flattened hulk of rubber with the spare, the car was missing the lugnut wrench in the tool kit, and I had to borrow one from another car owner parked next to me). Hopefully with the scheduled service tomorrow the problems get corrected or they get me a replacement. Otherwise next month I will look elsewhere.
> 
> 4) One I have not tried but have gotten estimates from is Shift Rent-a-Car, which is a Rostamani company that mainly rents Nissans (Rostamani group owns Arabian Automobiles which is the Nissan Dealer for Dubai and the Northern Emirates). Their rates are somewhat on the higher end (3000 up), but you can get Altimas, Qashqais and Muranos from them which aren't always available from the other chains.


Thanks for the advice, I think I want to go with a bigger car as having been a passenger for over a year I'd feel more confident with some big wheels!


----------



## Guest

I am planning to buy a car after I move to Dubai (I am moving this week). My budget would be around 40k, so my options are like 2009-2010 Toyota Yaris etc or 2003-2005 Mercedes-Bmw. 

I really don't like Toyota so I think a bit older but Mercedes would be a better option. However in this forum, Japanese cars are suggested more than Germans. So I am confused now. What are the drawbacks of German cars?


----------



## Chocoholic

It's not the fact that its a German car, it's the fact that servicing and parts for European cars are far more expensive than Japanese cars - which last much longer in the harsh conditions here.


----------



## Guest

Chocoholic said:


> It's not the fact that its a German car, it's the fact that servicing and parts for European cars are far more expensive than Japanese cars - which last much longer in the harsh conditions here.


How expensive are we talking about? Let's say if we compare the expenses of 2005 Mercedes with 2009 Toyota, similar specs. What would be the difference in the expenses approximately?

Also I read that Japanese cars are easy to sell, but I also see lots of Mercedes or BMW being sold on Dubizzle, is it really big difference are we talking about or not that important?

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.


----------



## Chocoholic

There can be a big difference in the cost of parts and servicing. Put it this way my OH has a C class Merc and the last service cost several thousand dirhams.

I think Japanese cars are easier to sell and some hold their value more.


----------



## Roadworrier

Chocoholic said:


> There can be a big difference in the cost of parts and servicing. Put it this way my OH has a C class Merc and the last service cost several thousand dirhams.
> 
> I think Japanese cars are easier to sell and some hold their value more.


I was having some business conversations and it's a matter of numbers - Toyota products (including Lexus) have close to half the market here. If you consider there are also tons of Nissans and Mitsubishis around, that leaves a small sliver for "all the others". Now, if you do the long commute on E11 (Dubai-Abu Dhabi), you will swear half the cars on the road are Mercedes (and they do have a good size Western expat and Emirati market share). But look at the full picture (include busy communities like Al Qusais and Sharjah which are well outside the "Western expat ghetto" ), you'll see Toyota owns the world and Japanese cars in general own the universe. Rent a car from one of the big brands and the fleets are dominated by Toyotas of different shapes and sizes. Look at the taxis in Dubai and AD and they are dominated by Toyota Camrys and to a lesser extent Nissan Altimas. With the km's they put on per month in this environment, Japanese reliability wins the day.


----------



## BigJo

nathanalgren said:


> How expensive are we talking about? Let's say if we compare the expenses of 2005 Mercedes with 2009 Toyota, similar specs. What would be the difference in the expenses approximately?
> 
> Also I read that Japanese cars are easy to sell, but I also see lots of Mercedes or BMW being sold on Dubizzle, is it really big difference are we talking about or not that important?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply.


That really depends what brand / model you're buying. A 2003-2005 BMW 330ci for example will be reasonable to pick up, maintain, but as has been mentioned, slightly harder to sell later on (with high mileage). 

The Mercedes from the same time frame are in my personal experience slightly less reliable than the Beemers. If you're looking to get the most for your money, a used Japanese car with say 30-45K mileage on the clock will serve you best. Turn it around before you hit 80K, that way you avoid the "100K cliff".


----------



## Bigjimbo

Morning fellow Forumites! Not sure if everyne knows or not but Toyota (where I work) has a massive sale on at the moment, with upto 30k off some cars! Call me or email me if anyone wants to know more!


----------



## toneson

*Toyota*

Drop me a pm bigjim and let us know what's on on a 4x4 at present by way of deals and also where you are at. Wife and I will pop on over


----------



## vantage

Bigjimbo said:


> Morning fellow Forumites! Not sure if everyne knows or not but Toyota (where I work) has a massive sale on at the moment, with upto 30k off some cars! Call me or email me if anyone wants to know more!


you could have told me that was coming, JIMBO?!!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo

toneson said:


> Drop me a pm bigjim and let us know what's on on a 4x4 at present by way of deals and also where you are at. Wife and I will pop on over


Done.


----------



## Bigjimbo

vantage said:


> you could have told me that was coming, JIMBO?!!!!


Had I known.......

In fairness the Yaris would have been 500 different and the Fortuner was last years model. How are you enjoying them?

James


----------



## vantage

Bigjimbo said:


> Had I known.......
> 
> In fairness the Yaris would have been 500 different and the Fortuner was last years model. How are you enjoying them?
> 
> James


fortunately..... the wife loves the Yaris, so no fisticuffs!
no doubt it will all change soon, though..


----------



## Guest

BigJo said:


> That really depends what brand / model you're buying. A 2003-2005 BMW 330ci for example will be reasonable to pick up, maintain, but as has been mentioned, slightly harder to sell later on (with high mileage).
> 
> The Mercedes from the same time frame are in my personal experience slightly less reliable than the Beemers. If you're looking to get the most for your money, a used Japanese car with say 30-45K mileage on the clock will serve you best. Turn it around before you hit 80K, that way you avoid the "100K cliff".


Thank you BigJo.

To be honest, as a young single guy, I really want to get a BMW-Mercedes, not a Japanese cars, but it does make sense I will lose a lot of money and it may not be worth it. I am in Dubai now finally and I will first rent a Toyota for a week to try, then decide. I can't seem to like the look of any Toyotas or Nissans.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Not even a Toyota Gt86 or a Nissan GTR, you're hard to please lol!!


----------



## Guest

Felixtoo2 said:


> Not even a Toyota Gt86 or a Nissan GTR, you're hard to please lol!!


Haha I meant within my budget. I would of course love those ones!


----------



## knee-dragger777

*Potential Newbie to Al Ain--Motorcycles an option?*

I am considering a position in the UAE and an avid motorcyclist here in the states and ride to work at least twice a week. Most of what I have read is mostly about cars, insurance, and cost of ownership. Is it a viable option to even consider a bike, or is pure suicide?


----------



## familyoffour

Hi there,
We are moving to Dubai in January and part of the offer is a a AED2500 per month car allowance.
Would I lease a decent family car for that?
Thanks.


----------



## mgb

knee-dragger777 said:


> I am considering a position in the UAE and an avid motorcyclist here in the states and ride to work at least twice a week. Most of what I have read is mostly about cars, insurance, and cost of ownership. Is it a viable option to even consider a bike, or is pure suicide?



You do see people with bikes out here, mainly on Friday mornings when the roads are quiet.

IMHO you must have a death wish if you plan to make use a bike a lot on the road. Instead for fun leisure driving get yourself a dirt bike and use it on the sand


----------



## Umsa

Hi. I am interested in bringing over my 2012 BMW x5 from the US to Dubai. I was told by a local bmw salesman here in Dubai that that would not be advisable because cars from the states lack the hot climate and gulf package, such as for engine cooling, air conditioning systems, more heat resistant rubber, ultraviolet paint protection, etc. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about this? Can the engine cooling systems be modified once here? Thank you.


----------



## rsinner

familyoffour said:


> Hi there,
> We are moving to Dubai in January and part of the offer is a a AED2500 per month car allowance.
> Would I lease a decent family car for that?
> Thanks.


2500 Dhs will get you a honda civic with some change left over. However, if you buy a car, then definitely you could get something much bigger for the same amount.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Umsa said:


> Hi. I am interested in bringing over my 2012 BMW x5 from the US to Dubai. I was told by a local bmw salesman here in Dubai that that would not be advisable because cars from the states lack the hot climate and gulf package, such as for engine cooling, air conditioning systems, more heat resistant rubber, ultraviolet paint protection, etc. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about this? Can the engine cooling systems be modified once here? Thank you.


Dont. Buy one here instead if you must.


----------



## Roadworrier

rsinner said:


> 2500 Dhs will get you a honda civic with some change left over. However, if you buy a car, then definitely you could get something much bigger for the same amount.


If you want to buy, you need a salary certificate and at least 3 pay stubs plus who knows how much paperwork. That's what the Al Futtaim people told me when I decided to look. You also must put 20% down, unless you have a good deal going with the dealer or the bank. As we are still having difficulty getting our US payroll company to transfer salary direct to our UAE bank accounts (fees and exchange rates are prohibitive), we are pretty much stuck with month-to-month rentals (even leases are out of the question). The flip side with rentals is not having to worry about paying for service and having insurance included.


----------



## LPA1999

Can i register a car without having a UAE driver licence?


----------



## mgb

LPA1999 said:


> Can i register a car without having a UAE driver licence?



That's an easy one . No.


----------



## LPA1999

mgb said:


> That's an easy one . No.


Cool. TY.


----------



## mndan

*For you driving enthusiasts...*

I am at the point to stop renting and buy a vehicle. I am very much a driving enthusiast. My question is still what type to buy? I have narrowed the options down but the issue is pulling the trigger on a proper 4x4 SUV or a good road car. I have always had a sporty/road car in the states and Europe. I truly am a car guy but here in the UAE I may have to switch it up in order to get full use out of my vehicle. Do you folks with a real 4x4 get to enjoy it to its full potential? Offroading, enjoying the desert and backroads? Do you often find yourselves lucky you have had a 4x4 on a roadtrip and whatnot? 
To you road car people... Have you found roadtrips easy? Have you run into any hassles/issues in driving a sporty car outside of the city? Have you found many worthwhile driving roads? Twisties/fun empty roads. I will have to gather my thoughts a bit more as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kboo

Hey, I am looking for a car service center here. My car is originally from Muscat and since I am settled here, need to get it serviced. I searched online but there are too many options. 
Also what would be the approx cost of a full service for a KIA Sportage?? 
Anyone used Buddy's Car Service ?? Any reviews ???
Thanks


----------



## mgb

mndan said:


> I am at the point to stop renting and buy a vehicle. I am very much a driving enthusiast. My question is still what type to buy? I have narrowed the options down but the issue is pulling the trigger on a proper 4x4 SUV or a good road car. I have always had a sporty/road car in the states and Europe. I truly am a car guy but here in the UAE I may have to switch it up in order to get full use out of my vehicle. Do you folks with a real 4x4 get to enjoy it to its full potential? Offroading, enjoying the desert and backroads? Do you often find yourselves lucky you have had a 4x4 on a roadtrip and whatnot?
> To you road car people... Have you found roadtrips easy? Have you run into any hassles/issues in driving a sporty car outside of the city? Have you found many worthwhile driving roads? Twisties/fun empty roads. I will have to gather my thoughts a bit more as well.
> Thanks.


Both my husband and I have real 4x4s (FJ and Nissan Patrol SWB) and we use them a lot offroad. There's many roadtrips we have done that could have been completed with a sedan, but sporty models would have ground clearance problems in some places. We have travelled extensively in Oman both on and offroad, the best trip ever was to Salalah - http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?bl...editor/target=post;postID=1898546358871172176 - doable in a sedan but more comfortable and safe in an FJ!

If you are driving in remote parts of the UAE and Oman, some roads will have small sand dunes over them (eg the road from Mizairah to Moreeb Dune - where Richard Hammond from top gear tested a lambo I think, must have swept the road before he came, never seen it so clean!) also after rains in the mountains there's often stones all over the roads where the wadis cross them.


----------



## bodieanddoyle

Is car insurance here in the UAE as much as a minefield as it is back in the UK?


----------



## mgb

bodieanddoyle said:


> Is car insurance here in the UAE as much as a minefield as it is back in the UK?


No, it's twice as bad!
Honestly. You have to pay an extra premium at the outset to get dealer repairs, or else it goes to a backstreet garage in the industrial area. That's even if the other guy is at fault. You can pay extra to include car hire if your car is off the road but they will only allocate it for a set period.

The good news is that when you insure your car here then anyone can drive it.

I would recommend sticking to reputable worldwide companies, such as AXA and RSA.


----------



## Gavtek

Am I right in thinking that the process of selling a car is easy?

For example, I go along to the RTA place opposite MoE with my passport/visa copies, Emirates ID, registration card and bank release letter accompanied by the buyer who will have his passport/visa copies, Emirates ID, driving license, some cash and insurance certificate?

Does the car need to be inspected again (I renewed the registration 6 weeks ago)? Does the seller have to pay any fees? Does the number plate have to be changed? Do we need to fill out any forms in advance?

And how do I cancel the Salik?


----------



## mgb

Gavtek said:


> Am I right in thinking that the process of selling a car is easy?
> 
> For example, I go along to the RTA place opposite MoE with my passport/visa copies, Emirates ID, registration card and bank release letter accompanied by the buyer who will have his passport/visa copies, Emirates ID, driving license, some cash and insurance certificate?
> 
> Does the car need to be inspected again (I renewed the registration 6 weeks ago)? Does the seller have to pay any fees? Does the number plate have to be changed? Do we need to fill out any forms in advance?
> 
> And how do I cancel the Salik?


thats about it. In AD the car wouldn't need to be inspected again, but you should check with the RTA for the Dubai Rules. Is the car staying in Dubai or being "exported"?

In AD the buyer can keep the numberplate, they have to pay 120AED to register the car in their name. 

Cancelling Salik - peel the tag off the car, phone the Salik helpline and cancel it. You can transfer a balance over to another Salik tag if you hold one.


----------



## Guest

Just got my UAE driving license for cars and motorbikes.

Time to rent or buy a car. It looks scary to buy though, a lot of procedures. :juggle:


----------



## Gavtek

mgb said:


> thats about it. In AD the car wouldn't need to be inspected again, but you should check with the RTA for the Dubai Rules. Is the car staying in Dubai or being "exported"?
> 
> In AD the buyer can keep the numberplate, they have to pay 120AED to register the car in their name.
> 
> Cancelling Salik - peel the tag off the car, phone the Salik helpline and cancel it. You can transfer a balance over to another Salik tag if you hold one.


It's staying in Dubai, I'll take the Tasjeel certificate with me, and we'll go first thing in the morning just in case there's any hold ups. Cheers.


----------



## Bigjimbo

nathanalgren said:


> Just got my UAE driving license for cars and motorbikes.
> 
> Time to rent or buy a car. It looks scary to buy though, a lot of procedures. :juggle:


Come see me......


----------



## rsinner

Gavtek said:


> Does the car need to be inspected again (I renewed the registration 6 weeks ago)? Does the seller have to pay any fees? Does the number plate have to be changed? Do we need to fill out any forms in advance?


Most questions answered already. 
The number plate need not be changed. In case the new owner wants it, can be done on the spot. No forms to be filled in advance. there is a typing center at the RTA place (I went to the one in Al Barsha), and they did whatever needed to be done. 

I bought a car which was 6 months into its registration. I needed to get it inspected again. The Tasjeel certificate is valid for 30 days, so you may need to get it done again. 
No fees to be paid by the seller. 

This is based on my experience 2 years back. WHo knows what the rules now are ! But to be honest vehicle registrations have been the 2nd smoothest encounter with bureaucracy I have had here (the smoothest is the egate card).


----------



## Guest

What brand and model (second hand) would be best to buy that will not lose much of its value if I used it clean and nice and planned to sell it in a year or two?


----------



## mgb

nathanalgren said:


> What brand and model (second hand) would be best to buy that will not lose much of its value if I used it clean and nice and planned to sell it in a year or two?


Nissan or Toyota. Any model. Check a few out on dubizzle.com


----------



## Guest

mgb said:


> Nissan or Toyota. Any model. Check a few out on dubizzle.com


I am already on there, but so many models and years  

Are there showrooms or something that sell second hand and provides full history of the cars (like genuinely)?


----------



## rsinner

nathanalgren said:


> I am already on there, but so many models and years
> 
> Are there showrooms or something that sell second hand and provides full history of the cars (like genuinely)?


check out automalluae. it is run by al futtaim which is the dealer for most japanese cars. Obviously the cars that you get here will be more expensive than what you get on dubizzle, but will be much less hassle.

Otherwise, most dealers have their own sections for pre-owned cars.


----------



## zed_kid

Hi expats, I got an expired aussie license (exp in august this year) I just got my residency visa today, can I just swap my aus license for a dubai one? Even though its expired?

Cheers


----------



## mgb

zed_kid said:


> Hi expats, I got an expired aussie license (exp in august this year) I just got my residency visa today, can I just swap my aus license for a dubai one? Even though its expired?
> 
> Cheers


I doubt it - you could try and see if they don't notice that it's expired.
How difficult would it be for you to get a new Aussie license?


----------



## familyoffour

Hi,
I asked something similar before but just for clarity, what are the pros and cons of buying a car versus leasing in Dubai?
I have transport allowance of 2500 per month - would I lease a decent SUV for that much per month? Alternatively if I bought a car what are the pitfalls or things to look out for? 
Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

For those wondering how easy or difficult it is to get a driving license after undergoing lessons and a driving test (not applicable to those who can convert the license directly)
70 per cent of new drivers fail test every day | GulfNews.com


----------



## Gavtek

After selling my car, I'm stuck with a Corolla hire car. Does anyone with experience of Toyotas know what the difference between 3 and D on their ridiculous gear shifter thing is?


----------



## angelican

Hi There!

You can convert your Aus driving license to a UAE license... but if it is expired you will have to check with the RTA. This article mentions the procedures for converting other licenses to the UAE lincese.

Hope it helps



zed_kid said:


> Hi expats, I got an expired aussie license (exp in august this year) I just got my residency visa today, can I just swap my aus license for a dubai one? Even though its expired?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rsinner

Gavtek said:


> After selling my car, I'm stuck with a Corolla hire car. Does anyone with experience of Toyotas know what the difference between 3 and D on their ridiculous gear shifter thing is?


D is the usual automatic drive which goes up to the max gear (prolly 4th or 5th). This is the one you will drive with.

3 is the setting where the max gear would be the 3rd gear. I would assume you will only use it in hilly terrain, that is, not in UAE. I am sure your previous car would have had a similar thing as well?


----------



## Gavtek

Ah, I've been driving around in 3 so far...

My previous cars have either had P-R-N-D or M which gives the option to shift between gears 1-5 using the steering wheel paddles.

No idea what L-2-3 do.


----------



## ziokendo

Gavtek said:


> No idea what L-2-3 do.


Usually on old-school classic automatic gearbox you have this kind of settings in order to mimic a manual gearbox where circustamces arise, ie selecting :

L (1st gear)
2 (gearbox will use only 1st and 2nd)
3 (up to the 3rd)
D with O/D button/switch off (up to the 4th with no overdrive)
D in regular mode, means the torque converter at some point will be blocked in overdrive mode, emulating sort of a higher gear (ie a 5th), giving more efficiency and less noise when you are on SZR at 100km/h.

Not all the cars have this "Disable O/D" button, it used to be there on my rental Yaris.

Of course it will never be the same feel as a manual gearbox as you have the torque converter in the middle, which is like driving with your clutch always slipping, thing that usually irritates first-user of automatic gearbox like me.

More advanced automatic gearbox comes with different possibility, or just a D because they will rely on a supposedly more advanced shifting logic, or paddles, etc.
For example they can have a snow setting which does the opposite of the low gear settings (drives in the highest gear possible to avoid applying too much torque on the wheels and having them revolve freely on a slippery surface).

Others (ie some Nissan) have no such setting at all cause they have no torque converter using a CVT which give you "infinite gear combinations" (basically just one infinite gear like you will find in scooters).

Other automatics like the one you will find in a BMW M5 SMG or an Alfa Romeo Selespeed are actually just a manual gearbox with electronic clucth(es), so are again different.


----------



## Gavtek

I consider myself to be a bit of a petrolhead, but most of that went completely over mine. I think I'll just stick it in D until I get a proper car.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Sold the Porker Gav? Whats next?


----------



## Gavtek

A wedding. Then we'll see how much pennies I have left afterwards. Probably nothing fancy though, it's amazing how much calmer I am behind the wheel when I'm driving something I don't care about getting damaged.


----------



## ziokendo

Gavtek said:


> Probably nothing fancy though, it's amazing how much calmer I am behind the wheel when I'm driving something I don't care about getting damaged.


True, for example I like having a long-term rental car because I don't need to take care of any issue (insurance, registration, repairs, servicing, tyres, replacement car everytime delivered to your doorstep, no need to sign cheques/loans, no need to immobilize capital, no need to sell the car back on the market), while being able to choose exactly the brand new car and spec/colour I liked.

If you do the math and put a price on the hassle is not bad, at least for low and mid range cars.


----------



## Bigjimbo

ziokendo said:


> True, for example I like having a long-term rental car because I don't need to take care of any issue (insurance, registration, repairs, servicing, tyres, replacement car everytime delivered to your doorstep, no need to sign cheques/loans, no need to immobilize capital, no need to sell the car back on the market), while being able to choose exactly the brand new car and spec/colour I liked.
> 
> If you do the math and put a price on the hassle is not bad, at least for low and mid range cars.


I'm not convinced when you can get a brand new Yaris for 899, or Corolla for 999 a month. Yeah insurance is on top but for a 50k car it can't be much.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Our last rental national refused to rent to us again  We needed them to service the vehicle every 4 weeks  I dont think they were aware of that situation when they negotiated the two year contracts. In fact, I think they were about pissed off with dealing with us after six months!

Renting/lease is the way to go if you are driving a lot....


----------



## gionni_l

Bigjimbo said:


> I'm not convinced when you can get a brand new Yaris for 899, or Corolla for 999 a month. Yeah insurance is on top but for a 50k car it can't be much.


Everything is on top, not only insurance  manteinance, registration, driver showing at your doorstep everytime your car needs servicing or repairs with a replacement, TIME AND HASSLE.

So it really boils down to how much price you put on the time and hassle part of managing a car  

If it's zero it's marginally better to buy... but still when you can get directly from the same company owning the official dealership a long term rent for the same yaris at 1300, that you would buy at 899, and have a new car every three years....all included, no paperwork, no warranty/postdated cheques, no hassles with salary certificates, etc ... for most casual expats (maybe for the wife, daughter, etc), is a no brainer.

Of course I am talking about convenience cars (eg, up to a Camry/Accord/Mazda6), for specialty needs (ie an FJ cruiser, a Mercedes E300) of course it will be always better to buy


----------



## familyoffour

I was looking at a Nissan 350Z on Dubizzle. I've always wanted one over here in Ireland but price, tax and cost of petrol always put me off. 
Anyone drive one or have any experience of them?
Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

gionni_l said:


> but still when you can get directly from the same company owning the official dealership a long term rent for the same yaris at 1300, that you would buy at 899,


I agree with your numbers. But think about it - after 3 years of spending the same amount of money on rentals vis-a-vis a car you have bought, you will have thin air to show for it. But if you had bought a car, you would be able to sell it for a min. of 50% of its original price. 

I think the fear of the hassle is overblown. For a new car as it is the service required is minimal. And you need to get an oil change or service only every 5000 or 10000 KM (so maybe 3 times a year on average - you just leave the car in the garage in the morning, and collect it in the afternoon).


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe

yes u do need a car in dubai


----------



## Roadworrier

gionni_l said:


> Everything is on top, not only insurance  manteinance, registration, driver showing at your doorstep everytime your car needs servicing or repairs with a replacement, TIME AND HASSLE.
> 
> So it really boils down to how much price you put on the time and hassle part of managing a car
> 
> If it's zero it's marginally better to buy... but still when you can get directly from the same company owning the official dealership a long term rent for the same yaris at 1300, that you would buy at 899, and have a new car every three years....all included, no paperwork, no warranty/postdated cheques, no hassles with salary certificates, etc ... for most casual expats (maybe for the wife, daughter, etc), is a no brainer.
> 
> Of course I am talking about convenience cars (eg, up to a Camry/Accord/Mazda6), for specialty needs (ie an FJ cruiser, a Mercedes E300) of course it will be always better to buy


There is a difference between monthly rentals and 1-2 year leases. To do a long term lease (with a car of your choice which many rental companies like Hertz can do), you need the same qualifications you would if you were to buy a car, like salary certificates or three consecutive pay stubs. My salary is still deposited in a US account which eliminates me from being a car owner or lessor in the UAE. (Our company's US payroll firm absolutely cannot get our company's UAE bank, NBAD, to accept payroll deposits from the US to be transferred into our local accounts, even after months of discussions and paperwork). And neither do I have AED300,000 cash burning a hole in my wallet, apparently unlike many others in this country. 

So I have little choice. At the same time, doing a monthly rental, while slightly more expensive than the lease, is less hassle. One nice thing is if you are gone for a couple weeks or more, you can return the car, and get a new rental when you return. A small savings but good nonetheless. 

Plus you can try different cars. I went from a utilitarian white Ford Fusion for 1 month to a luxurious white Lexus IS300 (which I turned in before my trip to the states a couple weeks ago), and I am supposed to have a VW Passat (also likely to be white) waiting for me when I return this week (from EuroStar rental which is Ali & Sons' rental car company, they are the VW-Porsche-Audi dealer in Abu Dhabi). If that works for me I'll keep it.


----------



## rsinner

Roadworrier said:


> Plus you can try different cars. I went from a utilitarian white Ford Fusion for 1 month to a luxurious white Lexus IS300 (which I turned in before my trip to the states a couple weeks ago), and I am supposed to have a VW Passat (also likely to be white) waiting for me when I return this week (from EuroStar rental which is Ali & Sons' rental car company, they are the VW-Porsche-Audi dealer in Abu Dhabi). If that works for me I'll keep it.


Actually sounds like a pretty good idea. Could you share the prices that you are getting ? I would be renting in AD as well.


----------



## Hello123

best of luck...


----------



## dukeswh

Guys, i'm planning to buy a second hand car, do you know a reputable garage in Dubai/Sharjah who can do a proper job of checking the vehicle?


----------



## Guest

Do the second hand car prices go up like March-April?

I was plannng to buy a car now, but then I thought I wouldnt really use it, my work-house very close (2min walk to metro station) and the weather is nice. Also when I go out, I drink so I take a cab. So no reason to buy a car now. But I can imagine I will need a car like from April on as I will not wanna use the metro anymore for work.


----------



## Roadworrier

nathanalgren said:


> Do the second hand car prices go up like March-April?
> 
> I was plannng to buy a car now, but then I thought I wouldnt really use it, my work-house very close (2min walk to metro station) and the weather is nice. Also when I go out, I drink so I take a cab. So no reason to buy a car now. But I can imagine I will need a car like from April on as I will not wanna use the metro anymore for work.



Yeah, I never really thought about that, but a walk of any length from Metro in the summer is highly undesirable (unless you both live and work in locations that have fully climate-controlled metro access, which would appear to be maybe 2 or 3 locations in the whole city, all of which are shopping malls)

Hmmm...maybe March-April or later is the best time to buy a soft-top convertible!


----------



## warsawer

arriving in Dubai within 3 days and have similar questions.




mavzor said:


> There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
> I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need a car in dubai.*
> Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> 
> *Should I rent or Buy.*
> Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> 
> *What sort of car should I buy?*
> Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> 
> *Should I buy a used car?*
> Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> 
> *Should I bring my car to dubai?*
> Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> 
> To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.
> 
> There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.
> 
> Otherwise here's a new place


----------



## familyoffour

Hi all, we will need two cars when we move over later this month. We are still undecided whether to go for a three year lease for one 2012/13 car and buy an older cheap car for me  or take out a loan to repay over three years and buy two newish cars.

Anyone feel strongly one way or another?

Thanks


----------



## ziokendo

Roadworrier said:


> There is a difference between monthly rentals and 1-2 year leases. To do a long term lease (with a car of your choice which many rental companies like Hertz can do), you need the same qualifications you would if you were to buy a car, like salary certificates or three consecutive pay stubs.


I am on a 3 years lease from Hertz and - in my case - they just needed a valid credit card (also foreign) and a signature on their contract, exactly like renting for 1 day.

The saving is at least 30% compared to the month-by-month rate, but of course you are locked in for 2 to 4 years (the longer you choose the cheaper the rent).

You can break the contract anyway paying 2 or 3 months of rental, so, considering the saving you are making compared to the regular rate it might be interesting.

I did this 6 months ago, don't know if they are praticing different conditions now.

A colleague of mine took a long term Mazda 2 from the dealer two months ago, 1,299 aed/ month including maintenance and insurance, and she wasn't requested any salary certificate or security as well.

As I shopped around, I know that other companies will require same securities as a loan (declarations, bank statements, post dated cheque) and of course in this case I happily refused to avail their services.


----------



## novnon

Can some one help to find out the shortest route to dubai silicon oasis


----------



## Gavtek

From where? The moon?


----------



## AK47

novnon said:


> Can some one help to find out the shortest route to dubai silicon oasis


Just go straight.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gavtek said:


> From where? The moon?


Laughs out loud!


----------



## BorisRezvantsev

mavzor said:


> there's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
> I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *do i need a car in dubai.*
> mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> 
> *should i rent or buy.*
> mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> 
> *what sort of car should i buy?*
> mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> 
> *should i buy a used car?*
> mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> 
> *should i bring my car to dubai?*
> mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> 
> To provide context on my responses, a major reason i moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.
> 
> There are many more questions out there, and i'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular i'd welcome jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.
> 
> Otherwise here's a new place


123


----------



## AK47

[

I'm looking for a BMW E30, convertible, old school. either 333I or 325is. Must be manual. If it is an M3 even better. convertible is optional but must be coupe'


----------



## BorisRezvantsev

*Help me find a model helicopter*

Help me find a model helicopter (mikrocopter mikrokopter), please!

In the UAE 12.30.2012 at 5:00 pm near the road № 311 (Emirates Road) in Umm Al Quwain we photographed the desert with the camera Canon 5D, set on a micro helicopter.
Accidentally micro helicopter flew over the dunes and we were not able to find it. Near we saw people in Jeeps and ATVs (motorcycle).
Those who found mikrokopter or knows of his whereabouts, please communicate by
I would be very grateful.

Boris


----------



## daman22

*Considering buying a car*

I'm looking to buy a car that will take me from point A to point B. I will drive on the highways mainly SZR. I want something as cheap as possible that doesn't have much mechanical problems/cheap to fix.

The options i'm looking:
Kia Picanto
Proton
Toyota Yaris
Nissan Sunny

All are under 50K with picanto being as low as 35k

Any advice on the above cars or did i miss any cheap cars?

Please let me know if you have any experience.

Thank you.


----------



## AK47

daman22 said:


> I'm looking to buy a car that will take me from point A to point B. I will drive on the highways mainly SZR. I want something as cheap as possible that doesn't have much mechanical problems/cheap to fix.
> 
> The options i'm looking:
> Kia Picanto
> Proton
> Toyota Yaris
> Nissan Sunny
> 
> All are under 50K with picanto being as low as 35k
> 
> Any advice on the above cars or did i miss any cheap cars?
> 
> Please let me know if you have any experience.
> 
> Thank you.


Go with the VW Polo, i saw it advertised for around 29/day( i think) much better quality in my opinion.


----------



## rsinner

if you have to drive on the highway, I would recommend something with a bigger engine. Maybe try something 2nd hand? Apart from Dubizzle, you could search this Most reliable used cars [ Al-Futtaim Automall ] or this 4x4 Motors L.L.C { The U.A.E’s #1 Used Car Dealer } , Used Cars, Used Vehicles, Second Hand Cars, Second Hand Vehicles, Car Dealers in Dubai


----------



## adastra

*Buy a car or not buy a car...*

Hey guys

I was looking at this forum and decided to registered as a few questions crossed my mind...
So for the quick presentation, I am a 22 years old French student (studying in Dubai) I came here in September and I was thinking about buying a car here.

So I look on Dubizzle, and im about to go see a few cars.

BUT reading this thread makes me wonder... is this a good idea?

This is what makes me doubt:
1. I dont have a salary (ive money to buy the car but I have no idea about others costs, registration, etc)
2. I dont know ANYTHING about cars (but some friends can help..)
3. I am 22 (dont you need to be 25 to get full insured? Think I saw that on AXA website..)

Well there is is, basically I dont want to spend too much (I had a budget og around AED 50k but I guess with everything included it can become alooot more.....)

And the reasons why I do want a car:

1. Freedomm, mainly (ofcourse duuh)
2. Taxi costs (about AED 50 a day)

So yeah, I am really confused, get a car or not, how (Dubizzle, dealer?), lease maybe? 

What do you think??
Thank you


----------



## daman22

Thanks for the reply guys.

I checked the futtaim website, i really don't want to buy used car because i have very bad experiences, i just want something brand new with maintenance contract on it.

I checked 5 companies today, cheapest:
Suzuki Celario: 40,000 for car and 6,000 for 3 year maintenance contract
Kia Picanto: 38,000 for car and 5,000 for 3 year maintenance contract
Hyundai i10 34,000 and 4,000 for 3 year maintenance contract

I really like the Hyundai i10, it's the perfect car to take you from point A to point B, but the downside is if you make an accident on sheikh Zayed road or emirates road, chances of dying are 100%.

I saw 1 other car that i really liked that could be in my budget which was Hyundai Elantra Coupe, really classy but the price is 58,000 for the car.

Anyone has bought any of the above cars and what do you recommend?

Thanks guys


----------



## engrfeez

I am planning to stay in Dubai for at least one year since I got an offer here. I am thinking to rent or buy 2nd hand car since taxi I had limited choice to go everywhere and explore. My budget for transportion about 500-1500 dhs per month. So Im seek opinion which one is a good choice?


----------



## rsinner

adastra said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was looking at this forum and decided to registered as a few questions crossed my mind...
> So for the quick presentation, I am a 22 years old French student (studying in Dubai) I came here in September and I was thinking about buying a car here.
> 
> So I look on Dubizzle, and im about to go see a few cars.
> 
> BUT reading this thread makes me wonder... is this a good idea?
> 
> This is what makes me doubt:
> 1. I dont have a salary (ive money to buy the car but I have no idea about others costs, registration, etc)
> 2. I dont know ANYTHING about cars (but some friends can help..)
> 3. I am 22 (dont you need to be 25 to get full insured? Think I saw that on AXA website..)
> 
> Well there is is, basically I dont want to spend too much (I had a budget og around AED 50k but I guess with everything included it can become alooot more.....)
> 
> And the reasons why I do want a car:
> 
> 1. Freedomm, mainly (ofcourse duuh)
> 2. Taxi costs (about AED 50 a day)
> 
> So yeah, I am really confused, get a car or not, how (Dubizzle, dealer?), lease maybe?
> 
> What do you think??
> Thank you


Unless you have a really long term course, why not just lease a car for a few months, get used to driving and cars, and then decide on buying a car?


----------



## rsinner

daman22 said:


> I really like the Hyundai i10, it's the perfect car to take you from point A to point B, but the downside is if you make an accident on sheikh Zayed road or emirates road, chances of dying are 100%.


I would think that this is a downside that would keep most people away from buying the car, but hey its your life !
I still think you should buy a bigger than a 1.3 litre car if you need to drive on SZR


----------



## AK47

daman22 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> I checked the futtaim website, i really don't want to buy used car because i have very bad experiences, i just want something brand new with maintenance contract on it.
> 
> I checked 5 companies today, cheapest:
> Suzuki Celario: 40,000 for car and 6,000 for 3 year maintenance contract
> Kia Picanto: 38,000 for car and 5,000 for 3 year maintenance contract
> Hyundai i10 34,000 and 4,000 for 3 year maintenance contract
> 
> I really like the Hyundai i10, it's the perfect car to take you from point A to point B, but the downside is if you make an accident on sheikh Zayed road or emirates road, chances of dying are 100%.
> 
> I saw 1 other car that i really liked that could be in my budget which was Hyundai Elantra Coupe, really classy but the price is 58,000 for the car.
> 
> Anyone has bought any of the above cars and what do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks guys


can you PM me?


----------



## vantage

rsinner said:


> I would think that this is a downside that would keep most people away from buying the car, but hey its your life !
> I still think you should buy a bigger than a 1.3 litre car if you need to drive on SZR


engine size is 100% irrelevent.

size and safewty of car is more relevant. Bigger, heavier car does require a bigger engine, though.


----------



## rubyrosy

*Hai*

I like drive car.


----------



## Gavtek

Screw it, I don't give them out very often, but you're getting a "like" for that. The most sense anyone's posted on here all day.


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> engine size is 100% irrelevent.
> 
> size and safewty of car is more relevant. Bigger, heavier car does require a bigger engine, though.


I would never drive anything with less than a 1.8 L engine here, unless you just plan on always staying in the right lane. You need at least a little pickup if you want to actually change lanes on SZR


----------



## rsinner

vantage said:


> engine size is 100% irrelevent.
> 
> size and safewty of car is more relevant. Bigger, heavier car does require a bigger engine, though.


I agree. But in general, bigger engine = more power. 
Of course you need to account for turbo etc., and the weight of the car, and the torque is probably the more accurate measure. But I have not been an engineer for some time so spared myself the blushes


----------



## daman22

Ok if the discussion is about reliability, would you consider Hyundai Elantra Coupe a reliable car?


----------



## rsinner

daman22 said:


> Ok if the discussion is about reliability, would you consider Hyundai Elantra Coupe a reliable car?


Yes. and pretty good value for money.
First drive: Hyundai Elantra 2012 in South Korea | Drive Arabia : Dubai / Abu Dhabi [UAE, Saudi, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman & GCC]


----------



## 200256

hello guys

does anyone have any contacts at BMW or Dodge dealerships?
can't find UAE price lists of their models/options anywhere :-(


----------



## rsinner

jso said:


> hello guys
> 
> does anyone have any contacts at BMW or Dodge dealerships?
> can't find UAE price lists of their models/options anywhere :-(


Call them up? Pay them a visit?
Dubai Showroom 

I have just walked in in the past and gotten the lowdown. IMHO, BMW is REALLY overpriced here compared to similar brands and cars


----------



## 200256

I'll do that when I get down there in Dubai (in about few weeks)... now I'm still home, just wanted to inform myself about list prices...
heard that about BMW from few more people, hopefully i'll be able to get some discount


----------



## daman22

*Used cars*

I live in the TECOM area, anyone knows any mechanics close by that fix cars for reasonable prices? I'm considering buying a used car but everyone is scaring me off that it might cost me more than a new car at the end of the day.

Please let me know if anyone got a used car and it turned out well for him.


----------



## Gavtek

Just buy a car FFS.

There is no secret formula.

Cars are machines that need to be maintained and repaired periodically, some cars may never be repaired, some cars of the identical make, model and year may never be out of the garage, it's mostly just luck whether you get a lemon or not.

There are plenty of cheap garages in Al Quoz, some good, some bad, no-one is ever going to be able to tell you "buy this car from this place for this much and use this garage and it'll need repaired this often and serviced this often which will cost this much".


----------



## daman22

Thanks Gavtek


----------



## ScottishAndRed

I'm moving next month and will be here 1-2 years. 

I'm looking at renting / buying a honda accord / toyota camry and doing the maths it seems like buying is only marginally cheaper but i'm guessing the costs (renting is about 2,200aed per month)

Would anyone be able to help me estimate the rough annual costs of ownership of a low mileage 1-2 year old car like the above? I've not owened a car in 5 years!


----------



## MikeyBoy

*Financing of new vehicle?*

how does the financing work for new vehicles? not the same as in NA I know...standard warrantys and maintenace as in NA? Cheers froma first time poster..:clap2:





Canuck_Sens said:


> - Can I sell the car to my future husband (who has a UAE RP) and then he would bring it to Dubai under his name? How do I proceed to sell a car in Qatar to a non resident? (Can't find that information anywhere!)
> 
> Yes you can do that, but I don't know the procedure. Check with the shipping companies they can help you with that. It is a very common practice so sell cars to UAE. Lots of locals import their cars directly. You future husband can buy it from you and even clear customs and register then transfer to your name.
> 
> - Or else, can I ship it and leave it in Dubai in a parking (without using it obviously) until I have my RP and can get it registered (might be 3/4 months!)?
> 
> You would need to inquire the traffic department here because once your car gets here you have to clear customs. You need the VISA. Don't think about leaving your car with customs you will end up paying tons of fees.
> 
> Any help would be so much appreciated!!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rsinner

ScottishAndRed said:


> I'm moving next month and will be here 1-2 years.
> 
> I'm looking at renting / buying a honda accord / toyota camry and doing the maths it seems like buying is only marginally cheaper but i'm guessing the costs (renting is about 2,200aed per month)
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me estimate the rough annual costs of ownership of a low mileage 1-2 year old car like the above? I've not owened a car in 5 years!


is the 2200 for a honda accord? If yes, could you share where you are getting this from ? 
Honda accord will probably be upwards of 3000. For 2 years, I would still think that buying makes sense.


----------



## rsinner

MikeyBoy said:


> how does the financing work for new vehicles? not the same as in NA I know...standard warrantys and maintenace as in NA? Cheers froma first time poster..:clap2:


[/QUOTE]

Is the financing linked to warranty in NA? Here, when you go to a dealer, they generally have a tie up with a bank. You could also shop around yourself for the best deal. Once you decide on the bank, you need to make some downpayment (I think 20%), need to provide documents like salary certificates etc., and give a number of post dated cheques (bouncing of cheques is a criminal offense in UAE)


----------



## ScottishAndRed

rsinner said:


> is the 2200 for a honda accord? If yes, could you share where you are getting this from ?
> Honda accord will probably be upwards of 3000. For 2 years, I would still think that buying makes sense.


2,200 is for the Camry for 2 years. I think what puts me off buying is the fact i'd probably need ot do so in cash as i understand it's difficult to get a loan when you just move here.


----------



## rsinner

ScottishAndRed said:


> 2,200 is for the Camry for 2 years. I think what puts me off buying is the fact i'd probably need ot do so in cash as i understand it's difficult to get a loan when you just move here.


Not a bad deal ! Could you PM me who you are getting this from ?
Its not that difficult to get a loan. SOmeone I know just got a loan for a used car with just a salary certificate and 20% down (and PDCs and other paperwork of course) - but there was no need for 3/6 months of bank statements or agreeing to have a salary transfer with the bank. Banks, esp. local banks, are more flexible on these. Though there is the whole debate about whether you should even get a loan in UAE.


----------



## daman22

rsinner said:


> Not a bad deal ! Could you PM me who you are getting this from ?
> Its not that difficult to get a loan. SOmeone I know just got a loan for a used car with just a salary certificate and 20% down (and PDCs and other paperwork of course) - but there was no need for 3/6 months of bank statements or agreeing to have a salary transfer with the bank. Banks, esp. local banks, are more flexible on these. Though there is the whole debate about whether you should even get a loan in UAE.


What's wrong with getting a loan in UAE?


----------



## rsinner

daman22 said:


> What's wrong with getting a loan in UAE?


All of us need to leave the country because we are all expats. So once you lose a job you need to find another one - 30 days after visa cancellation and you are out. 
A lot of times, companies "listed" with banks are required to inform the bank that an employee does not work with them any more. If you have a loan, the bank then needs you to settle it. They also have post dated cheques from you which they can then encash. If the funds are not there, and the cheque bounces, you have committed a criminal offense. SO a travel ban, and a court case. 

This is an absolute worst case scenario, but be aware of it.


----------



## MikeyBoy

Is the financing linked to warranty in NA? Here, when you go to a dealer, they generally have a tie up with a bank. You could also shop around yourself for the best deal. Once you decide on the bank, you need to make some downpayment (I think 20%), need to provide documents like salary certificates etc., and give a number of post dated cheques (bouncing of cheques is a criminal offense in UAE)[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information, is insurance easy as well? Any referrals for it?


----------



## 200256

is a downpayment for new car loan mandatory by law?


----------



## rsinner

jso said:


> is a downpayment for new car loan mandatory by law?


yes. This is the norm now.


----------



## rsinner

MikeyBoy said:


> Thanks for the information, is insurance easy as well? Any referrals for it?


I have a cheap car, so the insurance cost is not much. I just use the broker at the car registration center. There are not too many options - Axa, RSA, and a couple of local firms I think. Certainly not like the UK. The insurance is linked to the car (not driver). So the premium that you get from one company to another will not be very different, but you could shop around a bit. I know for sure though that the broker at the car registration place is more expensive.


----------



## MikeyBoy

rsinner said:


> I have a cheap car, so the insurance cost is not much. I just use the broker at the car registration center. There are not too many options - Axa, RSA, and a couple of local firms I think. Certainly not like the UK. The insurance is linked to the car (not driver). So the premium that you get from one company to another will not be very different, but you could shop around a bit. I know for sure though that the broker at the car registration place is more expensive.


Thanks


----------



## Beamrider

One of the factors affecting the price of my insurance, done with a local firm, is how old my UAE driving license is (1 year). No matter I have been driving more than 20 years, only the UAE license matters.

Is it like this for all companies?


----------



## saraswat

Beamrider said:


> Is it like this for all companies?


For almost all car insurance companies operating out here it is.. the longer you have the UAE license the cheaper it is, can't really say how much of a difference it makes though...


----------



## Beamrider

saraswat said:


> For almost all car insurance companies operating out here it is.. the longer you have the UAE license the cheaper it is, can't really say how much of a difference it makes though...


Thanks, this gives me peace of mind... since I did all the paperwork quickly (I didn't really check with other insurance companies), I had this nagging feeling that the insurance guy could have invented it on the spot


----------



## peterexpat

*Car Rental Prices?*

Can anyone who rents a car please share which car they rent, what it costs per month and where they are renting from please? Need to rent a car for around 6 months and would like to reward the best value rental company.

Also I am still waiting on my residency so can I rent a car with my UK license and then just continue driving when I change from UK to UAE license or will this cause problems and perhaps I should wait for the UAE license?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## turbinedude

peterexpat said:


> Can anyone who rents a car please share which car they rent, what it costs per month and where they are renting from please? Need to rent a car for around 6 months and would like to reward the best value rental company.
> 
> Also I am still waiting on my residency so can I rent a car with my UK license and then just continue driving when I change from UK to UAE license or will this cause problems and perhaps I should wait for the UAE license?
> 
> Many thanks in advance



me 2


----------



## rsinner

Just rented from Hertz (mainly Toyotas). Didnt bother finding out about prices from too many agencies (though I did get a few useful tips from Roadworrier, another user on the forum). 
Got a Camry for about 3100 on a monthly basis [with full insurance, zero deductible]. Pretty new, with 31K km on the clock.
I spoke to National Car rental (mainly Fords), and they had a similar car (Ford Fusion) for about 3600. They apparently had a promotion -heard on the radio - for Ford Mondeo for 2100, but when I called them up (AD office) they had no idea about it. Maybe DUbai offices would be better informed.

Hertz had a Toyota Corolla/Honda Civic category of car for c. 2550 with full insurance. A friend had recently used a similar car with a local agency for 2300 (with some insurance deductible), so I do not think the Hertz price was bad. I had hired the exact same car, from the exact same agency 3 years back for 1800. So the car has gotten old, but the price has increased. 

If you read through a few pages on this thread, you will see quite a few tips.


----------



## Juu

Hi All,

I live in Dubai but my residency visa (and future driving license) was issued in Fujairah.

I am planning to acquire a second-hand car in Dubai and understand from couple of messages on this forum that for the registration I will need to bring with me my tenancy contract and DEWA bill.

How does it work if I live at one of my relative's place (tenancy not under my name) or if I have just started to rent my own place (but no DEWA bill yet)?

Any information from anyone's direct experience would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AK47

Juu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I live in Dubai but my residency visa (and future driving license) was issued in Fujairah.
> 
> I am planning to acquire a second-hand car in Dubai and understand from couple of messages on this forum that for the registration I will need to bring with me my tenancy contract and DEWA bill.
> 
> How does it work if I live at one of my relative's place (tenancy not under my name) or if I have just started to rent my own place (but no DEWA bill yet)?
> 
> Any information from anyone's direct experience would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I have been through this whilst selling a car. If you cannot provide the required documents, than you will have to export the car to Fujeirah and register it there.


----------



## manchesterborn

I've just bought a boxster s and the sat nav maps on it are a bit old - it's a 2005 model so when you drive in the palm it shows you are in the water and emmar blvd just doesn exist etc. does anyone on here have a porsche who has come into a similar issue? From what I heave read, you can buy the sat nav DVDs to upgrade the maps etc. does anyone know how much these cost and where to get them from rather than just offline where you risk only getting up to date european maps not dubai.


----------



## peterexpat

*Licence Less Than 1 Year Old*

I have a UK licence that is less than 1 year old and am still waiting for my residency before I get a UAE licence. I have looked at a couple of rental places and they are demanding at least 1 year of holding the license. I would appreciate if anyone knows of a renting company that will rent to me either now with a UK licence or when I get a UAE licence?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## saraswat

peterexpat said:


> I have a UK licence that is less than 1 year old and am still waiting for my residency before I get a UAE licence. I have looked at a couple of rental places and they are demanding at least 1 year of holding the license. I would appreciate if anyone knows of a renting company that will rent to me either now with a UK licence or when I get a UAE licence?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions


Check this thread out:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/136711-car-rental-us-drivers-license.html

Although it says US driving license in the title, the discussion includes UK/EU driving licenses too, along with some good information...


----------



## Bigjimbo

Check out the classified section. I have some proper bargains at the moment.....


----------



## newguydubai

Hi,

I'm planning to buy a new ford explorer. al tayer motors is giving me 5k aed off the list price for xlt plus 3 years service and 5 years warranty. this is what they offered right off the bat (5k discount i mean) without me doing any bargaining.

i'm now planning to go for it but want to go there prepared. looking for your advice 

can i get some more discount? i believe registration and insurance has to be paid by me... can i bargain to have this done by them?

this is my first time purchasing a car (back home some family member used to take care of all this for me) so not too sure how it works here...

anything else to be aware of?

TIA!


----------



## 200256

I'm about to visit Al Tayer tonight for a test drive, got 10k discount for Edge without even asking (that only tells me that they have a large profit margin  )


----------



## familyoffour

Hi, 
I am looking at either a Prado or a Ford Explorer. What is the list price for the Explorer?


newguydubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to buy a new ford explorer. al tayer motors is giving me 5k aed off the list price for xlt plus 3 years service and 5 years warranty. this is what they offered right off the bat (5k discount i mean) without me doing any bargaining.
> 
> i'm now planning to go for it but want to go there prepared. looking for your advice
> 
> can i get some more discount? i believe registration and insurance has to be paid by me... can i bargain to have this done by them?
> 
> this is my first time purchasing a car (back home some family member used to take care of all this for me) so not too sure how it works here...
> 
> anything else to be aware of?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## mgb

familyoffour said:


> Hi,
> I am looking at either a Prado or a Ford Explorer. What is the list price for the Explorer?


Please get a Prado. You won't regret it!
(reliability, build quality, stylish, residual value)


----------



## Bigjimbo

mgb said:


> Please get a Prado. You won't regret it!
> (reliability, build quality, stylish, residual value)


Agreed! Preferably from me!


----------



## familyoffour

mgb said:


> Please get a Prado. You won't regret it!
> (reliability, build quality, stylish, residual value)


Thanks mgb that seems to be the consistent feedback from people.
BigJimbo I emailed you yesterday, you didn't get it?


----------



## trickyrick

*driving licence in dubai*

Hi my current UK licence is the old type (not a picture ID), in the paper formt, is this sufficient for me when I apply for a UAE licence in Dubai. Also is it a lengthy process on qualification to drive as I am reading some crazy stories on obtaining the licence.

Thanks...


----------



## Robbo5265

I am trying trying to get a UAE licence but have to get an eye test first (part of application process). I have been to six opticians in various parts of Dubai but none of then have the official forms that they have to complete. Apparently these come from the RTA but the opticians say that it can take months to get these forms. Anyone know where an opticians os that has these forms?


----------



## chiapet

*Vehicles with seating for 6+*

 I searched this thread and couldn't find info on this, so forgive me if I've missed it somewhere. I am researching possible vehicles for my family when we move to Dubai, and without minivans (i'm guessing they aren't powerful enough?), most of the vehicles I've seen, even SUVs are 5 seaters, and most of the listings on dubizzle don't even mention the seating capacity. We need at the very least a 6 seater.
There must be other families with 4+ children, what are the common family cars there in Dubai? Is there some way to search number of seats?


----------



## mgb

chiapet said:


> I searched this thread and couldn't find info on this, so forgive me if I've missed it somewhere. I am researching possible vehicles for my family when we move to Dubai, and without minivans (i'm guessing they aren't powerful enough?), most of the vehicles I've seen, even SUVs are 5 seaters, and most of the listings on dubizzle don't even mention the seating capacity. We need at the very least a 6 seater.
> There must be other families with 4+ children, what are the common family cars there in Dubai? Is there some way to search number of seats?


Hi
the following come with 7 seat versions

Toyota Prado
Nissan Patrol
Lexus 570
Mitsibishi Pajero
Nissan Pathfinder
Nissan Armada
Toyota Landcruiser

I always recommend japanese cars as they can generally cope better with the extreme heat we have here than many others, also hold their value well.

Other non-japanese could include 

Ford Explorer 
Chevvy Tahoe
GMC ?

Good luck


----------



## Felixtoo2

As long as your driving licence is current and you're also a UK Passport holder it's a straight transfer to UAE licence, takes about 45 mins.


----------



## chiapet

Thanks a million!


----------



## 200256

on EDI website they state that they have in-house optical checkup at their premises.. . check it out


----------



## rsinner

mgb said:


> Hi
> the following come with 7 seat versions
> 
> Toyota Prado
> Nissan Patrol
> Lexus 570
> Mitsibishi Pajero
> Nissan Pathfinder
> Nissan Armada
> Toyota Landcruiser
> 
> I always recommend japanese cars as they can generally cope better with the extreme heat we have here than many others, also hold their value well.
> 
> Other non-japanese could include
> 
> Ford Explorer
> Chevvy Tahoe
> GMC ?
> 
> Good luck


Some others in the list: Chevrolet Captiva, Traverse and all higher models
GMC Acadia (there is a 6 seater version I believe), Yukon, apart from two or three other models.
Ford Expedition
Mazda CX 9
Volvo XC90
Audi Q7
BMW X5 (a few versions)

Depends on your budget and preferences and what you want to use it for (mainly on road or a bit of off road as well), but there are quite a few choices.


----------



## newguydubai

rsinner said:


> Some others in the list: Chevrolet Captiva, Traverse and all higher models
> GMC Acadia (there is a 6 seater version I believe), Yukon, apart from two or three other models.
> Ford Expedition
> Mazda CX 9
> Volvo XC90
> Audi Q7
> BMW X5 (a few versions)
> 
> Depends on your budget and preferences and what you want to use it for (mainly on road or a bit of off road as well), but there are quite a few choices.


I would recommend to visit drivearabia.com and have a look at all the mentioned vehicles. It details all the features, basic review, crash and safety test ratings if done, and some price info. Narrow down your list to 2-4 vehicles of your choice and then visit dubizzle (for used) or showrooms (for pre-owned certified or new). It would also give contact information of showrooms dealing with each car model.


----------



## vantage

add Toyota Fortuner to that list as well


----------



## vantage

Robbo5265 said:


> I am trying trying to get a UAE licence but have to get an eye test first (part of application process). I have been to six opticians in various parts of Dubai but none of then have the official forms that they have to complete. Apparently these come from the RTA but the opticians say that it can take months to get these forms. Anyone know where an opticians os that has these forms?


My wife went to an optician in Satwa on Al Diyafah Rd which had forms.
i went to one on Sh. Zayed Rd, opposite Emirates Towers that also had forms.


----------



## familyoffour

vantage said:


> My wife went to an optician in Satwa on Al Diyafah Rd which had forms.
> i went to one on Sh. Zayed Rd, opposite Emirates Towers that also had forms.


I was in the Government Building in Al Manara today and there is a new opticians in the RTA centre. I got my eye test for AED120 and then got my license. Just bring your passport a passport sized photo.


----------



## chiapet

newguydubai said:


> I would recommend to visit drivearabia.com and have a look at all the mentioned vehicles. It details all the features, basic review, crash and safety test ratings if done, and some price info. Narrow down your list to 2-4 vehicles of your choice and then visit dubizzle (for used) or showrooms (for pre-owned certified or new). It would also give contact information of showrooms dealing with each car model.


Thanks for all the replies, everyone! I really appreciate the tips :clap2:!


----------



## travertine

*Gps*

Hi. Can anyone recommend a good place to buy a GPS for a car? I'm looking for an entry to middle level model, and probably a Garmin. I understand that Garmin has good coverage of the Middle East and allows the loading of 3rd party maps (which Tom Tom reportedly does not).

I've found on-line the store AMIT located at Murshid Bazaar but maybe there are other suppliers across the city. Any feedback would be appreciated on brands, maps and suppliers.

Mark


----------



## Gavtek

Literally any medium to large electronics store. I got my mid-range Garmin from Carrefour in MoE.


----------



## mgb

travertine said:


> Hi. Can anyone recommend a good place to buy a GPS for a car? I'm looking for an entry to middle level model, and probably a Garmin. I understand that Garmin has good coverage of the Middle East and allows the loading of 3rd party maps (which Tom Tom reportedly does not).
> 
> I've found on-line the store AMIT located at Murshid Bazaar but maybe there are other suppliers across the city. Any feedback would be appreciated on brands, maps and suppliers.
> 
> Mark


Garmin are excellent as are AMIT at Deira. The staff really know the products and can help you choose the right one.


----------



## rsinner

mgb said:


> Garmin are excellent as are AMIT at Deira. The staff really know the products and can help you choose the right one.


If you know the brand, what do you need to select in a GPS apart from the screen size?


----------



## travertine

Hi. Many thanks for the quick responses. It seems a large mall or AMIT will do the trick.


----------



## Robbo5265

familyoffour said:


> I was in the Government Building in Al Manara today and there is a new opticians in the RTA centre. I got my eye test for AED120 and then got my license. Just bring your passport a passport sized photo.


Thanks, by chance i checked in the opticians in Lulu next to Emirates Mall Nd and they had some. Went to RTA offices today and lo and behold they also do eye tests in the centre as well as photocopying for the various documents you need for the Application. Anyway now have a ten year licence at a cost of 410 dirhams plus 100 for the eye test.


----------



## adolf320i

took 20 classes and within 2weeks i got my driver's license, 1-take exam.
thanks to my driving instructor Sefyan.


----------



## Jane Jensen

adolf320i said:


> took 20 classes and within 2weeks i got my driver's license, 1-take exam.
> thanks to my driving instructor Sefyan.


Congratulations for your licence in just quick time. I just wanted have the address of your instructor. I am also trying to clean my hands on driving but can not buy time on it.


----------



## adolf320i

Jane Jensen said:


> Congratulations for your licence in just quick time. I just wanted have the address of your instructor. I am also trying to clean my hands on driving but can not buy time on it.



Thanks for liking!
just check your inbox.


----------



## familyoffour

If you had AED70k to spend on a car, which would you go for and why?
Just interested in opinions.


----------



## joeypctan

*Used car dilemma*

I am thinking of buying a used car, would people generally choose to buy from dubizzle or car dealers. Car dealers are more expensive mainly due to having extra services and throwing in the maintenance for a year. What are the experiences of buying used cars that can be shared? Thanks in advance


----------



## zed_kid

familyoffour said:


> If you had AED70k to spend on a car, which would you go for and why?
> Just interested in opinions.


The new VW Jetta. Its advertised at 69,990 or something. Sounds good to me, I don’t care that it’s not assembled in Germany, the engineering and QA is still German.


----------



## Felixtoo2

70k, depends what you want it for. 
Second hand VW Golf GTI for round Dubai
Second hand V8 Lumina SS if you have to drive up and down between Abu Dhabi.
Second hand Kia Sportage fir running the kids to School

Or for me the blue Porsche Cayman S with 27,000km that's on dubizzle for 70k


----------



## familyoffour

Really for lugging the family around, driving to work etc.
I'll narrow it down to an SUV


----------



## peterexpat

familyoffour said:


> Really for lugging the family around, driving to work etc.
> I'll narrow it down to an SUV


You can get a brand new Nissan Qashqai (2WD) with all the options for 84k


----------



## rsinner

does anyone have an opinion on Chevrolet Captiva (the V6 3.0L version)? Very hard to get reviews online for this as doesnt seem to be a very popular car worldwide (or is sold under different badge). I have narrowed it down to either this or a Volvo XC60


----------



## Gavtek

I can't remember which one the Captiva is but I'd certainly be choosing a Volvo over it, that's for sure. Plus the Chevvy will likely have rear indicators that flash red and driving a car with those will make you a ******** so don't do that.


----------



## Peterf

rsinner said:


> does anyone have an opinion on Chevrolet Captiva (the V6 3.0L version)? Very hard to get reviews online for this as doesnt seem to be a very popular car worldwide (or is sold under different badge). I have narrowed it down to either this or a Volvo XC60


It was sold in Australia as a Holden Captiva - It's a dog. It's built in GM's Korean plant and the quality shows. I would suggest the Volvo is a far better option if you are intending to own it for more than a year.


----------



## rsinner

Gavtek said:


> I can't remember which one the Captiva is but I'd certainly be choosing a Volvo over it, that's for sure. Plus the Chevvy will likely have rear indicators that flash red and driving a car with those will make you a ******** so don't do that.


I am pretty sure it will have one of those red indicating lights  



Peterf said:


> It was sold in Australia as a Holden Captiva - It's a dog. It's built in GM's Korean plant and the quality shows. I would suggest the Volvo is a far better option if you are intending to own it for more than a year.


Well, really in terms of quality I am sure the Volvo would be superior. But for the same price (both 2nd hand) I am getting a better loaded Captiva (plus it has two smallish seats at the back which is handy when family turns up in Dubai). 

Looking to spend 100K on an SUV, which has good interiors and has decent acceleration. Rightly or wrongly I do not want to buy Korean or Japanese, and looking for something European or American. Any suggestions would be welcome.

e.g. to tell you how confused I am - Dodge Nitro seems to be really sluggish. Ford Escape is supposedly under powered. Jeep Cherokee seems to be on the sluggish side and the interiors are not as good. BMW X1 feels too small. X3 is the right size but I would really want an X5, but both are too expensive. VW Tiguan feels too small, and Touareg is out of my budget. Audi is out of my budget as well.


----------



## MikeyBoy

rsinner said:


> I am pretty sure it will have one of those red indicating lights
> 
> Well, really in terms of quality I am sure the Volvo would be superior. But for the same price (both 2nd hand) I am getting a better loaded Captiva (plus it has two smallish seats at the back which is handy when family turns up in Dubai).
> 
> Looking to spend 100K on an SUV, which has good interiors and has decent acceleration. Rightly or wrongly I do not want to buy Korean or Japanese, and looking for something European or American. Any suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> e.g. to tell you how confused I am - Dodge Nitro seems to be really sluggish. Ford Escape is supposedly under powered. Jeep Cherokee seems to be on the sluggish side and the interiors are not as good. BMW X1 feels too small. X3 is the right size but I would really want an X5, but both are too expensive. VW Tiguan feels too small, and Touareg is out of my budget. Audi is out of my budget as well.


Get a Caddy SRX if you can


----------



## rsinner

MikeyBoy said:


> Get a Caddy SRX if you can


That seems like a good option - but I guess a bit too niche for the UAE market like the Volvo is. A bit higher than what I want to spend, but definitely I like the look of it. Thank you


----------



## allen.brown1986

When was the last time I heard that car was a luxury, may be 20 years back...


----------



## Roadworrier

rsinner said:


> I am pretty sure it will have one of those red indicating lights
> 
> 
> 
> Well, really in terms of quality I am sure the Volvo would be superior. But for the same price (both 2nd hand) I am getting a better loaded Captiva (plus it has two smallish seats at the back which is handy when family turns up in Dubai).
> 
> Looking to spend 100K on an SUV, which has good interiors and has decent acceleration. Rightly or wrongly I do not want to buy Korean or Japanese, and looking for something European or American. Any suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> e.g. to tell you how confused I am - Dodge Nitro seems to be really sluggish. Ford Escape is supposedly under powered. Jeep Cherokee seems to be on the sluggish side and the interiors are not as good. BMW X1 feels too small. X3 is the right size but I would really want an X5, but both are too expensive. VW Tiguan feels too small, and Touareg is out of my budget. Audi is out of my budget as well.


I do recommend the Tiguan. Size is not bad, turbo 4 is very nice. We had one in the states with 4Motion, but it was a lease, otherwise I'd have transported it here. Both the low end and high end models have the same engines (seems to be the case for most VW lines sold in the UAE except Golf and Scirocco), but options (leather, sunroof, big wheels, etc) will jack the price up VERY quickly. A US$22k Tiguan becomes a US$35k Tiguan with just a few options thanks to how they package the models/packages. But all have the same engine and tranny.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Anyone have any advice with disputing police traffic accident reports?

The current situation isn't exactly clear, but here's where I seem to stand:
1 - I was hit on the side/rear, whilst the other driver ran directly into me, with damage to his front bumper
2 - I was told there was nothing I could've done differently
3 - The other driver received a large fine and told it was his fault
4 - I received a small fine, and told it was partially my fault - at odds with what was said before
5 - We were informed our own insurance will pay for own damage
6 - He received a green notice and I received a pink one.

My understanding is that with a pink notice I'm paying for his damage, despite the police saying it was his fault and fining him (more) accordingly. 

I seem to have been told it's not my fault, and then got stuck with a fine and a notice saying I'm paying for both. At the very least, the police didn't even get out of their truck to survey the damage to either vehicle.

Any experience of this and how to dispute both the fine and the pink slip?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Confusion over hiring a car on arrival ......

I am relocating and my new employer is doing all the paperwork at the moment and the introductory paperwork tell me that the Employment Visa process takes place before the new joiner arrives in the UAE and the Residence Visa process begins when the new join has arrived in the UAE.

So when I arrive at DXB and there is an Employment Visa in my passport, will this cause any problems with car hire for the first few months ? I thought I remembered a thread which suggested not being a tourist is a headache as far as car hire is concerned ?


----------



## rsinner

Roadworrier said:


> I do recommend the Tiguan. Size is not bad, turbo 4 is very nice. We had one in the states with 4Motion, but it was a lease, otherwise I'd have transported it here. Both the low end and high end models have the same engines (seems to be the case for most VW lines sold in the UAE except Golf and Scirocco), but options (leather, sunroof, big wheels, etc) will jack the price up VERY quickly. A US$22k Tiguan becomes a US$35k Tiguan with just a few options thanks to how they package the models/packages. But all have the same engine and tranny.


Thank you! like the Tiguan (esp. the sunroof), but the trunk is really really small. Went ahead with the Volvo. Probably one of 10 people driving it in UAE, as I hardly see it on the road


----------



## rsinner

twowheelsgood said:


> Confusion over hiring a car on arrival ......
> 
> I am relocating and my new employer is doing all the paperwork at the moment and the introductory paperwork tell me that the Employment Visa process takes place before the new joiner arrives in the UAE and the Residence Visa process begins when the new join has arrived in the UAE.
> 
> So when I arrive at DXB and there is an Employment Visa in my passport, will this cause any problems with car hire for the first few months ? I thought I remembered a thread which suggested not being a tourist is a headache as far as car hire is concerned ?


There is no separate employment and resident visa. What is happening is that the employer has already started the process, and you will get a temporary entry permit valid for 60 days. Once you enter, you just need to get the medical done and the proper visa is stamped (stuck) to your passport. Until this is done, you don't have the residence visa. So you can hire a car on the home country license or an international driving permit.

Once you get the residence visa, in case you have a british passport and DL, you can directly get the UAE DL. You will also need an Emirates ID or evidence that you have applied for one, to get the UAE DL. In any case, you need to apply for an Emirates ID within 30 days of the residence visa, so ask your company to do it promptly. 

While all this is going on, keep driving your rental car. Not strictly legal, but not entirely illegal either (or maybe grey or maybe it IS illegal, but not a very serious offence). but hope that you dont get into an accident.

Once you get the UAE DL, just inform the rental company.


----------



## Guest

Any downsides of personal loans versus car loans? 

I see that ENBD rate for personal loan is 6.6% and for car loan it is 4.5%, but 2% difference is something I would be okay to pay for the right to own my car instead of the bank owning it.

Are there other hidden costs in personal loan that are not in car loans? Or benefits of car loans that personal loans don't have?


----------



## rsinner

nathanalgren said:


> Any downsides of personal loans versus car loans?
> 
> I see that ENBD rate for personal loan is 6.6% and for car loan it is 4.5%, but 2% difference is something I would be okay to pay for the right to own my car instead of the bank owning it.
> 
> Are there other hidden costs in personal loan that are not in car loans? Or benefits of car loans that personal loans don't have?


i think we had a long discussion on another thread about this. the 6.6% is probably on a reducing balance basis (which is the normal basis to calculate interest anywhere). The 4.5% is as if the principal is outstanding throughout, meaning the effective interest rate on a reducing balance basis is closer to 9%. (so if the loan is 100K for 2 years, it means your EMI is 100 * (1 + 4.5% * 2) / 24 = 4.35K p.m. This equates to an effective interest rate of 8.42%


----------



## Guest

rsinner said:


> i think we had a long discussion on another thread about this. the 6.6% is probably on a reducing balance basis (which is the normal basis to calculate interest anywhere). The 4.5% is as if the principal is outstanding throughout, meaning the effective interest rate on a reducing balance basis is closer to 9%. (so if the loan is 100K for 2 years, it means your EMI is 100 * (1 + 4.5% * 2) / 24 = 4.35K p.m. This equates to an effective interest rate of 8.42%


Wait, with your calculations, the car loan rate is higher than personal loan. That doesn't make sense. Car loan is a colleteralized loan, it should be cheaper...

Can you remember which thread it was so I could read it?


----------



## rsinner

nathanalgren said:


> Wait, with your calculations, the car loan rate is higher than personal loan. That doesn't make sense. Car loan is a colleteralized loan, it should be cheaper...
> 
> Can you remember which thread it was so I could read it?


Not sure what thread it was in (may have been this thread itself).
The rate you are getting (4.75%) probably means that it is a used car (new cars have rates <3% usually). So the collateral is not really top quality.

And in any case this is UAE banking - do you really expect them to be rational/ professional/ whatever?


----------



## Guest

rsinner said:


> Not sure what thread it was in (may have been this thread itself).
> The rate you are getting (4.75%) probably means that it is a used car (new cars have rates <3% usually). So the collateral is not really top quality.
> 
> And in any case this is UAE banking - do you really expect them to be rational/ professional/ whatever?


Lol, good point. Yep I am planning to get a used car, you are right. I will search the forum for that discussion. 

But other than the rates, what are the differences?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Anyone have any advice with disputing police traffic accident reports?
> 
> The current situation isn't exactly clear, but here's where I seem to stand:
> 1 - I was hit on the side/rear, whilst the other driver ran directly into me, with damage to his front bumper
> 2 - I was told there was nothing I could've done differently
> 3 - The other driver received a large fine and told it was his fault
> 4 - I received a small fine, and told it was partially my fault - at odds with what was said before
> 5 - We were informed our own insurance will pay for own damage
> 6 - He received a green notice and I received a pink one.
> 
> My understanding is that with a pink notice I'm paying for his damage, despite the police saying it was his fault and fining him (more) accordingly.
> 
> I seem to have been told it's not my fault, and then got stuck with a fine and a notice saying I'm paying for both. At the very least, the police didn't even get out of their truck to survey the damage to either vehicle.
> 
> Any experience of this and how to dispute both the fine and the pink slip?


The only advice I can give is to not even bother trying. The police notices are pretty much arbitary and final.


----------



## rsinner

nathanalgren said:


> Lol, good point. Yep I am planning to get a used car, you are right. I will search the forum for that discussion.
> 
> But other than the rates, what are the differences?


No other difference that I can think of apart from what you already mentioned. And don't forget, the security/collateral is NOT the car. For both loans you would need to give a security cheque, so really the security is the same. For a car loan it is the cheque AND the car.


----------



## Gavtek

wat


----------



## Guest

You are right Gavtek. wat is the only think that made me move to Dubai but not the other Arabic countries.


----------



## Guest

Anyway being serious, what do you guys think about 2009 Mitsubishi Eclipse? I drove it for a month in Chicago and loved it, and found the exact same one over here, but do you think it is too weak for this weather and crazy traffic/roads?


----------



## HelenMarieLawrence1981

*Learning to drive in dubai - advice needed*

I am currently in the process of moving to Dubai to be with my partner and start a new job. Part of my job is that I need to be able to drive. It is proving a nightmare to get this sorted quickly here in the UK. I have been on websites that offer a one week pass intensive driving course but when I contact them they are then telling me there is like a 3 week plus wait to get booked on.....not what i need as I need to be driving ASAP.

I am thinking of just coming over to Dubai and doing my driving there as it seems a better option. If anyone could give me advice on the following that would be super:

A What are the driving schools/instructors like in Dubai and are they good for expats i.e clear to understand language wise?

B Is there still likely to be a waiting list for me to book on to an intensive course?



C Do intensive courses even exist in Dubai?

Many thanks

Helen 

[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Bigjimbo

DO NOT DO THIS! Whatever it takes to pass in the UK DO IT!!! It would be lunacy to come to dubai to learn to drive. Also your license would not be valid if you return home ever. Learn in the Uk and get your test passed.


----------



## rsinner

Bigjimbo said:


> DO NOT DO THIS! Whatever it takes to pass in the UK DO IT!!! It would be lunacy to come to dubai to learn to drive. Also your license would not be valid if you return home ever. Learn in the Uk and get your test passed.


Cannot agree more (with the advice above and the use of caps as well).
Regards,
Someone who has gone through the process in UAE


----------



## vantage

benshteam said:


> _/snip_


with all due respect, b*gger off!

no advertising
no posting email addresses etc


----------



## newguydubai

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is any car rental where I can rent without credit card? I am waiting for my Emirates ID and the banks won't approve the credit card application without the actual ID (they said it would be ok with the application receipt but nope  ). I need to rent for a couple of weeks and the rental agencies I contacted won't allow without a credit card...

any ideas?

TIA!


----------



## vantage

newguydubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any car rental where I can rent without credit card? I am waiting for my Emirates ID and the banks won't approve the credit card application without the actual ID (they said it would be ok with the application receipt but nope  ). I need to rent for a couple of weeks and the rental agencies I contacted won't allow without a credit card...
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> TIA!


do you have a credit card from your home country?
I used mine for a while until my local card was ready

If you haven't got one, i don't know the answer..


----------



## newguydubai

hmmm stupid me had it cancelled...
no chance even if i let them keep a cash deposit for 4-6 weeks as they block the security deposit on credit card for app this much time?


----------



## Guest

What am I missing? Why are the prices so ridiculously low on this listings?

expatriates.com - UAE - Vehicles For Sale


----------



## travertine

Judging from the background for some of the images, the vehicles aren't sitting in the UAE but in leafy Europe. Maybe they have used generic images for illustration purposes but it seems a bit odd.


----------



## peterexpat

newguydubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any car rental where I can rent without credit card? I am waiting for my Emirates ID and the banks won't approve the credit card application without the actual ID (they said it would be ok with the application receipt but nope  ). I need to rent for a couple of weeks and the rental agencies I contacted won't allow without a credit card...
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> TIA!


can you not borrow one?


----------



## peterexpat

nathanalgren said:


> What am I missing? Why are the prices so ridiculously low on this listings?
> 
> expatriates.com - UAE - Vehicles For Sale


There are some very cheap deals on various websites. It makes me very nervous about buying a second hand car from anyone except a respected dealer such as AWR. I would get any car checked out before purchasing by the authorised dealer and check the history of the car.


----------



## Byja

nathanalgren said:


> What am I missing? Why are the prices so ridiculously low on this listings?
> 
> expatriates.com - UAE - Vehicles For Sale


Great, now I know where to spend that 200.000 AED that Etisalat gave me for no obvious reason...


----------



## hhl103

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a new car. I heard that the cars are sold at a lower price in Ramadan? Is it true? Has anybody experienced any nice deal in ramadan?

Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## saraswat

There are deals specific to that time yes, not all the dealerships have them. Also around the Eid holidays there are some good deals to be had...


----------



## shorty1982

Hi all,
I will be moving to dubai within a month so I was looking for your recommendation for the best SUV that I can get for a budget of 130-150K 

We are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids I don't care that much about engine power and acceleration I am just interested about the good look of the car and having the latest technologies in the interior of the car.

I will be only considering new cars because I don't want to go with the risks of a used car.

Your recommendation are highly appreciated


----------



## vantage

shorty1982 said:


> Hi all,
> I will be moving to dubai within a month so I was looking for your recommendation for the best SUV that I can get for a budget of 130-150K
> 
> We are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids I don't care that much about engine power and acceleration I am just interested about the good look of the car and having the latest technologies in the interior of the car.
> 
> I will be only considering new cars because I don't want to go with the risks of a used car.
> 
> Your recommendation are highly appreciated


don't think anyone can help you if it is all about looks!!
That's very subjective!
Best bet is to go on the internet and look at all the pretty pictures!
go on dealer websites and look at the base prices.

for me looks are a LONG way down the list when buying a car.


----------



## shorty1982

vantage said:


> don't think anyone can help you if it is all about looks!!
> That's very subjective!
> Best bet is to go on the internet and look at all the pretty pictures!
> go on dealer websites and look at the base prices.
> 
> for me looks are a LONG way down the list when buying a car.


I guess you are right. The look is very subjective to each person taste.

I was thinking about having one of these options:
1- dodge Durango 2013 Crew
2- jeep grand Cherokee 2013 limited
3- ford edge 2013 limited

What do you think of my options? And how are their dealer maintenance services? Are they good or not


----------



## rsinner

shorty1982 said:


> I guess you are right. The look is very subjective to each person taste.
> 
> I was thinking about having one of these options:
> 1- dodge Durango 2013 Crew
> 2- jeep grand Cherokee 2013 limited
> 3- ford edge 2013 limited
> 
> What do you think of my options? And how are their dealer maintenance services? Are they good or not


Love the way the Jeep looks. 
Ford Edge will come with all the tech you want. Also seems like Ford as a brand is quite popular (after the Asian brands) and Edge is a pretty popular model - the resale price/options would be good. 
I would recommend the Volvo XC60 (same price range) as well, but I guess Volvo is a mor "exotic" choice


----------



## mgb

shorty1982 said:


> Hi all,
> I will be moving to dubai within a month so I was looking for your recommendation for the best SUV that I can get for a budget of 130-150K
> 
> We are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids I don't care that much about engine power and acceleration I am just interested about the good look of the car and having the latest technologies in the interior of the car.
> 
> I will be only considering new cars because I don't want to go with the risks of a used car.
> 
> Your recommendation are highly appreciated


Are you tempted to go offroad in this car? If so please research carefully as not all 4x4s are made equal!


----------



## Gavtek

Toyota Land Cruiser Prado is in your budget and is good for gadgets. I've got a reverse camera integrated in the rear view mirror, iPod/USB/Bluetooth stereo connection and a big fridge under the armrest. Has an additional 2 foldaway seats in the boot too.


----------



## shorty1982

mgb said:


> Are you tempted to go offroad in this car? If so please research carefully as not all 4x4s are made equal!


No not all. I am sure I will never be going off roads. Only inside city and maybe traveling by car between Dubai and abu Dhabi that's it.


----------



## shorty1982

Gavtek said:


> Toyota Land Cruiser Prado is in your budget and is good for gadgets. I've got a reverse camera integrated in the rear view mirror, iPod/USB/Bluetooth stereo connection and a big fridge under the armrest. Has an additional 2 foldaway seats in the boot too.


Prado it is not an option for me. For some reason I hate this car


----------



## travertine

*Inspections and odometers*

Hi. I understand that a formal government inspection of a vehicle is required for the sale of a vehicle. Can anyone tell me if this is a rigourous inspection with high standards expected or is it quite superficial. I'm asking because I want to buy a second hand car and normally I would take it to a mechanic for a private report on the vehicle's condition (current problems and work needed in the near future etc.). If the inspection is superficial can anyone recommend a garage that could carry out a good inspection on a medium-sized SUV.

Next question. One always wonders if the odometer reading is correct. But with digital speedos is it really possible to tamper with them. Can the kms be altered through the vehicle's computer? Can you disconnect/disable the speedo so as to not record usage? I know if you replace the whole speedo then it starts from zero again (I faced this with a Renault).

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

travertine said:


> Hi. I understand that a formal government inspection of a vehicle is required for the sale of a vehicle. Can anyone tell me if this is a rigourous inspection with high standards expected or is it quite superficial. I'm asking because I want to buy a second hand car and normally I would take it to a mechanic for a private report on the vehicle's condition (current problems and work needed in the near future etc.). If the inspection is superficial can anyone recommend a garage that could carry out a good inspection on a medium-sized SUV.
> 
> Next question. One always wonders if the odometer reading is correct. But with digital speedos is it really possible to tamper with them. Can the kms be altered through the vehicle's computer? Can you disconnect/disable the speedo so as to not record usage? I know if you replace the whole speedo then it starts from zero again (I faced this with a Renault).
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately modern odometers are very easy to reset using laptop and a cable connected to the OBD diagnostic port.

It is easier on some makes than others (as some store the mileage within the keys and in more than one place within the ECUs). 

This is why a good service record along with a thorough inspection is essential when purchasing a 2nd hand car - especially here in a country where vehicles can be severely used and abused!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## wazza2222

*Al tayer alert*



shorty1982 said:


> I guess you are right. The look is very subjective to each person taste.
> 
> I was thinking about having one of these options:
> 1- dodge Durango 2013 Crew
> 2- jeep grand Cherokee 2013 limited
> 3- ford edge 2013 limited
> 
> What do you think of my options? And how are their dealer maintenance services? Are they good or not


If you are in Dubai, your Ford Dealer is Al Tayer Ford and I can tell you from both personal experience (with a company fleet), work vehicles built on Ford chassis and from a colleague who bought a humble Mondeo Wagon that they are bandits. They stock NO popular parts (order your wiper blades in from Germany mamsir?) They do NOT ring you back with notification that the part has arrived (still waiting 6 months later for a windscreen washer nozzle) They take a bewilderingly long time to perform the simplest maintenance jobs (replace your battery mamsir? 8 hours) and charge eyewatering prices (battery will be 850 Dirham mamsir, wipers? 350 Dirham mamsir) AVOID at all costs! I have little better to say about Premier motors who would be your dealer if you bought in AD but have had less experience with them.

I recommend you check the Korean brands, the dealers are hungry and competitive and yes, definitely wait till Ramadan if you can Good Luck.


----------



## shorty1982

wazza2222 said:


> If you are in Dubai, your Ford Dealer is Al Tayer Ford and I can tell you from both personal experience (with a company fleet), work vehicles built on Ford chassis and from a colleague who bought a humble Mondeo Wagon that they are bandits. They stock NO popular parts (order your wiper blades in from Germany mamsir?) They do NOT ring you back with notification that the part has arrived (still waiting 6 months later for a windscreen washer nozzle) They take a bewilderingly long time to perform the simplest maintenance jobs (replace your battery mamsir? 8 hours) and charge eyewatering prices (battery will be 850 Dirham mamsir, wipers? 350 Dirham mamsir) AVOID at all costs! I have little better to say about Premier motors who would be your dealer if you bought in AD but have had less experience with them.
> 
> I recommend you check the Korean brands, the dealers are hungry and competitive and yes, definitely wait till Ramadan if you can Good Luck.


I can't wait for Ramadan. How are dodge and jeep dealers in Dubai? Are they good in terms of maintenance prices and spare parts availability?


----------



## Stevesolar

shorty1982 said:


> I can't wait for Ramadan. How are dodge and jeep dealers in Dubai? Are they good in terms of maintenance prices and spare parts availability?


Dodge & Jeep are both in the same showroom (at least the Festival City one they are together) - they are represented in Dubai by Al Futtaim Group (one of the larger Emirati owned companies in Dubai).
In my limited dealings with Al Futtaim - they have been very professional and I am looking to get a car for myself from their Dodge range.

Our main car is a VW Tiguan R-Line - this we bought new a month ago and chose this because it was reasonably priced for a German brand (I think the BMW and Audis seem too pricey here).
It came with 5 year warranty, 3 year servicing and 1 year insurance included in the price.

We chose the Tiguan because it is a light duty 4WD with a Golf GTI engine - so goes really well but is also good on fuel.

It has a good road presence and has all the toys including leather, satnav, auto parking (this is a real hoot!!), panoramic sunroof, HID lights, LED daytime running lights (essential to ensure other drivers can see you coming!!), bluetooth, IPOD connection etc. etc - and lastly (hopefully) German reliability and good resale value.

Although petrol is very cheap here - autos can be a bit juicy and you tend to drive further than you imagine!!

Our son's school is 25km each way - so that is 100km per school day before you start!

We also looked at the Prado & Honda CRV but found these too boring and slow.

We dismissed the Mitsubishi range as these seem to have a very 2nd class citizen reputation in Dubai!

I really like the Toyota FJ Cruiser - but they are a bit basic inside and visibility out of them seemed a bit poor.

One car we nearly bought was the GMC Terrain - this has a big American V6 engine, loads of toys and drove really well - but looked a bit challenging at certain angles.
There is a Cadillac version of this (SRX) that looks better but it is much more expensive.

I liked the Jeep Grand Cherokee although these were a bit bigger than we needed.

I really liked the Ford Edge - but my wife is a snob and would not be seen driving a Ford!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## vantage

i'm sure the FJ is a great car. It seems to get great reviews

it looks, however, as though it is impossible to see out the back, and having sat in one in the dealership, and taken a brief ride, it appears that the insides were designed by someone sacked from the Tonka / Matchbox toy company.


----------



## Bigjimbo

vantage said:


> i'm sure the FJ is a great car. It seems to get great reviews
> 
> it looks, however, as though it is impossible to see out the back, and having sat in one in the dealership, and taken a brief ride, it appears that the insides were designed by someone sacked from the Tonka / Matchbox toy company.


I am saddened by your comments Vantage...... :-(


----------



## wazza2222

Bigjimbo said:


> I am saddened by your comments Vantage...... :-(


 Ha ha Jimbo that cracked me up!

But in all honesty, you have to admit the FJ is a styling disaster.
It is SO, SO, SO GAY (no offence offered to any 'family friendly nightclub patrons' reading this)
I would rather have a 1972 Landcruiser and transplant the Prado kit into it, that would be a mean little truck with some serious capability!


----------



## vantage

Bigjimbo said:


> I am saddened by your comments Vantage...... :-(


no doubt it's a great car performance wise, but i did feel a bit like an old 1970's Playmobil character!


----------



## Bigjimbo

wazza2222 said:


> Ha ha Jimbo that cracked me up!
> 
> But in all honesty, you have to admit the FJ is a styling disaster.
> It is SO, SO, SO GAY (no offence offered to any 'family friendly nightclub patrons' reading this)
> I would rather have a 1972 Landcruiser and transplant the Prado kit into it, that would be a mean little truck with some serious capability!


No it is not gay. It is perhaps the truest example of a non gay piece of automotive masculinity ever committed to the road! Saddened, shocked, and truely ashamed of the forum today.....


----------



## Bigjimbo

vantage said:


> no doubt it's a great car performance wise, but i did feel a bit like an old 1970's Playmobil character!


The key word, character.........

In all seriousness, I love my FJ. Its like a member of my family now, and it has looked after me when all things being equal, with the treatment it's had to endure, most other car would have given up long ago. Most other owners love thiers too......


----------



## ScottishAndRed

Currently looking at cars in the sub 90,000 AED category, preferably new or used with very low mileage. Will be used 4 days per week mostly around Dubai with 6-8 trips to Abu Dhabi per month. No kids so it's just for me and the mrs and I just want something reliable, cheap to run and with a decent resale potential. 

Currently looking at:
- Honda Accord
- Nissan Altima
- Toyota 86 (i'm still a 15 year old boy at heart)

Any thoughts on these or others I should consider? the 86 is my favourite but as it's only 2 seater really it's not as practical.


----------



## m1key

I'd avoid the Altima, especially ones with a coloured roof


----------



## Gavtek

Get a Mustang.


----------



## ScottishAndRed

Gavtek said:


> Get a Mustang.


I heard they are expensive for servicing and feel a bit cheap inside. Mis-informed?


----------



## saraswat

ScottishAndRed said:


> I heard they are expensive for servicing and feel a bit cheap inside. Mis-informed?


Can't speak towards servicing, having been in one of the newer ones though I would agree with the cheap feel aspect ....


----------



## Bigjimbo

The 86 is for winners.


----------



## Guest

ScottishAndRed said:


> I heard they are expensive for servicing and feel a bit cheap inside. Mis-informed?


There is unbelievably huge misinformation about any car that is not Japanese. Anyone you talk to says `get Japanese, nothing else`. Why? `cheap service and maintaneance and reliable' 

Okay, it is a cheap to maintain, but there is a reason. The car itself IS cheap! I mean drive an Accord for half an hour, get off of it, jump in a BMW and drive it around. Then tell me a single reason why BMW maintanence should not cost more than Accord. 
Moreover, Japanese requires service every 5k KM and costs around 300-400 dirhams. On the other hand German requires services usually at every 15k KM. Costs around 1200-2000 dirhams. So it actually does not cost a whole lot than Japanese. 

As long as the car is well taken care of and with a low KM, then I think you can get any car. My friend just got a BMW 120i, 2008 model at only 13k KM, fully AGMC maintained. I saw the car and it looks brand new! It costed him 50k Dirhams. What can you get for 50k Dirhams? A Honda Accord, 2010, with a milage 40-50k KMs. 

It is better do your own research than listening to people I think. I talked to agencies, dealers, independent garages, got to prices for all Japanese and German cars and at the end, I personally think there is no reason to settle with a Japenese.


----------



## vantage

nathanalgren said:


> Moreover, Japanese requires service every 5k KM and costs around 300-400 dirhams. .


Correction.

Japanese car dealers tell you it needs serviced every 5,000 to keep it in Warranty.
In reality, every 15,000 is more than adequate.

a service every 5,000k / 3,000m is ludicrous (and unnecessary, but keeps the Toyota / Nissan service centres fully occupied

Jimbo - talk to bossman-san and sort this out!!


----------



## Guest

vantage said:


> Correction.
> 
> Japanese car dealers tell you it needs serviced every 5,000 to keep it in Warranty.
> In reality, every 15,000 is more than adequate.
> 
> a service every 5,000k / 3,000m is ludicrous (and unnecessary, but keeps the Toyota / Nissan service centres fully occupied
> 
> Jimbo - talk to bossman-san and sort this out!!


Correct, however -as far as I know- if you don't take it there every 5k, then your warranty will not be valid any more.


----------



## vantage

nathanalgren said:


> Correct, however -as far as I know- if you don't take it there every 5k, then your warranty will not be valid any more.


exactly! [email protected]!

so the argument that 'european cars' are more reliable because they have wider service intevals is not necessarily valid.


----------



## Guest

vantage said:


> exactly! [email protected]!
> 
> so the argument that 'european cars' are more reliable because they have wider service intevals is not necessarily valid.


Right. 

However that was not my argument at all, my argument was that their service costs are about the same, spending 300-400 AED every 5k km is not that cheaper than spending 1200-2000 AED every 15k-20k km. (It slightly is, but in a year 300-500 AED is no big deal for a car that is worth 70-100k AED)


----------



## Bigjimbo

vantage said:


> Correction.
> 
> Japanese car dealers tell you it needs serviced every 5,000 to keep it in Warranty.
> In reality, every 15,000 is more than adequate.
> 
> a service every 5,000k / 3,000m is ludicrous (and unnecessary, but keeps the Toyota / Nissan service centres fully occupied
> 
> Jimbo - talk to bossman-san and sort this out!!


Despite appearances, I don't actually have that much sway with my boss-san! I have serviced my Fj every 20k and its fine. The good thing is you will never need the warrenty! And to answer Nathalgren about the key difference between jap and EU cars, the EU car will be worthless when you want to sell it, because they do not last as well as jap cars. The End.


----------



## m1key

Bigjimbo said:


> Despite appearances, I don't actually have that much sway with my boss-san! I have serviced my Fj every 20k and its fine. The good thing is you will never need the warrenty! And to answer Nathalgren about the key difference between jap and EU cars, the EU car will be worthless when you want to sell it, because they do not last as well as jap cars. The End.


You seem to be forgetting several high profile Toyota recalls in recent years. That would seem to indicate that a warranty is necessary


----------



## Felixtoo2

Funny nobody has ever told me that my European Porsche will be worthless when I come to sell it!! lol


----------



## wazza2222

I think the only thing that will pry me out of my Beemer is a Challenger... BRMMMMMMMMM! (maybe I will keep the Beemer for when the Dodge is in the tyre shop ha ha)

Seriously though, my cars service light comes on every 25 thousand kilometres and that suits me fine because all of the dealerships here are absolute sh*t and take three months to change a light bulb! GGGGGRRRRRRR Oops a bit of DDR snuck in there sorry


----------



## Roadworrier

wazza2222 said:


> I think the only thing that will pry me out of my Beemer is a Challenger... BRMMMMMMMMM! (maybe I will keep the Beemer for when the Dodge is in the tyre shop ha ha)
> 
> Seriously though, my cars service light comes on every 25 thousand kilometres and that suits me fine because all of the dealerships here are absolute sh*t and take three months to change a light bulb! GGGGGRRRRRRR Oops a bit of DDR snuck in there sorry


I suppose if I owned, I would be more sensitive on Japanese vs. European etc. Monthly rentals kind of hide those issues. The advantage of renting...when the car you have needs to go in for regular service, they give you a loaner or a new one. When I had the Lexus IS and it needed service (badly), Hertz replaced it with another Lexus IS, which I held onto until I was gone for 2+ weeks in December.

In the most recent case, when service time came, EuroStar took my Passat and replaced with a twin Passat.....exactly the same everything (color, seats, spec), but with an Abu Dhabi license plate instead. So no worrying about paying for service, warranty, etc. Just updating the Mawaqif account (Abu Dhabi parking), Bluetooth, radio presets, etc.


----------



## ScottishAndRed

Bigjimbo said:


> Despite appearances, I don't actually have that much sway with my boss-san! I have serviced my Fj every 20k and its fine. The good thing is you will never need the warrenty! And to answer Nathalgren about the key difference between jap and EU cars, the EU car will be worthless when you want to sell it, because they do not last as well as jap cars. The End.


Jimbo, which Toyota dealer are you at? Can you do a decent month end deal for the 86?


----------



## Stevesolar

ScottishAndRed said:


> Jimbo, which Toyota dealer are you at? Can you do a decent month end deal for the 86?


Last time I spoke with James, he was at the Festival City branch of Al Futtaim Toyota dealers.

Very helpful guy - hope he can do a deal for you!!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Bigjimbo

ScottishAndRed said:


> Jimbo, which Toyota dealer are you at? Can you do a decent month end deal for the 86?


Sure! How does a free keyring and sunscreen sound? And yes I am at Festival City branch...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

nathanalgren said:


> There is unbelievably huge misinformation about any car that is not Japanese. Anyone you talk to says `get Japanese, nothing else`. Why? `cheap service and maintaneance and reliable'
> 
> Okay, it is a cheap to maintain, but there is a reason. The car itself IS cheap! I mean drive an Accord for half an hour, get off of it, jump in a BMW and drive it around. Then tell me a single reason why BMW maintanence should not cost more than Accord.
> Moreover, Japanese requires service every 5k KM and costs around 300-400 dirhams. On the other hand German requires services usually at every 15k KM. Costs around 1200-2000 dirhams. So it actually does not cost a whole lot than Japanese.
> 
> As long as the car is well taken care of and with a low KM, then I think you can get any car. My friend just got a BMW 120i, 2008 model at only 13k KM, fully AGMC maintained. I saw the car and it looks brand new! It costed him 50k Dirhams. What can you get for 50k Dirhams? A Honda Accord, 2010, with a milage 40-50k KMs.
> 
> It is better do your own research than listening to people I think. I talked to agencies, dealers, independent garages, got to prices for all Japanese and German cars and at the end, I personally think there is no reason to settle with a Japenese.


It is however most definitely true if you're a hard core offroader, don't even waste your time buying something that isn't Japanese. I learnt the hard way, having had a Wrangler break down on me several times - including whilst out on the sand.

I suppose a non-Japanese 4x4 would be fine for the dinky dunes in Dubai, they're incredibly easy, but for anything "serious" in Al Ain, Abu Dhabi or Liwa ... buy Nissan or Toyota - and nothing else.


----------



## wazza2222

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It is however most definitely true if you're a hard core offroader, don't even waste your time buying something that isn't Japanese. I learnt the hard way, having had a Wrangler break down on me several times - including whilst out on the sand.
> 
> I suppose a non-Japanese 4x4 would be fine for the dinky dunes in Dubai, they're incredibly easy, but for anything "serious" in Al Ain, Abu Dhabi or Liwa ... buy Nissan or Toyota - and nothing else.


Wow, that is quite a generalisation my friend! One Wrangler built on a Monday and ALL non-Japanese 4x4's are sh*t? 
Was this the last in a long line of unreliable 4x4's you can attest to?
Was it new or second hand?
What broke and why?

You see my point?


----------



## nisabellat98

*Shipping Car from USA*



Vetteguy said:


> I have shipped my car from the USA and the process was a little lengthy because of the wait time for it to get to the UAE on the boat (2 months). Other than that it was all straight forward. If you have any specific questions I will be happy to answer them and help you in any way. Just PM me or post here.


Hi Vetteguy,

Did you ship via Roll On Roll Off or Container?

My car just arrived early Wed morning via container. We are still waiting on the shipping company to empty the container, so we can go claim the car. The shippers said we will pay them for local clearing and customs charges. It has been unclear what we are to do from there. I know we still need to get temporary insurance and plates till we can get back to Al Ain, where I have been through the process of having a car inspected, insured, etc. 

We will go to Sharjah and get it Tuesday, inshallah. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hhl103

Dear all,

My budget is about 120k-130k. I want a SUV. Second hand is fine. 

My choices are the following:
(1) Cadillac SRX
(2) Mercedes GLK-series (GLK 300 is fine)
(3) Audi Q5/BMW X3 (I don't like Q5, it's just my prejudice. X3 seems to be out of my range if I want a low-mileage car)

Both models (1) (2) are not popular in Dubai. If anybody has driven a Caddy or Mercedes here, please let me know the cost of maintenance and also if the dealer of these brands are professional. If you have driven either one, please let me know your comments. 

Or I may buy a first hand of the following
(1) Ford Edge
(2) Jeep Grand Cherokee (I don't like this one that much.)
(3) VW Tiguan

So, just a general opinion, do you think it's worth to buy a first hand or just go for a luxury second hand for my budget? (I don't mind to add a bit up to 150k if there is a car I really like, but preferably not)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigjimbo

wazza2222 said:


> Wow, that is quite a generalisation my friend! One Wrangler built on a Monday and ALL non-Japanese 4x4's are sh*t?
> Was this the last in a long line of unreliable 4x4's you can attest to?
> Was it new or second hand?
> What broke and why?
> 
> You see my point?


I see a poin that the quality can vary with US cars... That doesn't happen to Jap cars!


----------



## wazza2222

Bigjimbo said:


> I see a poin that the quality can vary with US cars... That doesn't happen to Jap cars!


Yes, quality CAN vary and with tongue firmly in cheek I can cheerfully direct you to many thousands of Toyota owners who have suffered recalls in the last two years and as a coup de grace? let me remind you of the 2.4 diesel Hilux (in case any of you are too young to remember, the 2.4 made Mitsubishi's diesels look reliable ha ha)


----------



## wazza2222

wazza2222 said:


> Yes, quality CAN vary and with tongue firmly in cheek I can cheerfully direct you to many thousands of Toyota owners who have suffered recalls in the last two years and as a coup de grace? let me remind you of the 2.4 diesel Hilux (in case any of you are too young to remember, the 2.4 made Mitsubishi's diesels look reliable ha ha)


Correction: "millions of Toyota owners"


----------



## Peterf

Bigjimbo said:


> I see a poin that the quality can vary with US cars... That doesn't happen to Jap cars!


Oh, so you are suggesting this may happen with all Toymotas in UAE? 

UAE police rescues Toyota driver after cruise control stuck at 120 kph | Drive Arabia : Dubai / Abu Dhabi [UAE, Saudi, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman & GCC]


----------



## rsinner

hhl103 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My budget is about 120k-130k. I want a SUV. Second hand is fine.
> 
> My choices are the following:
> (1) Cadillac SRX
> (2) Mercedes GLK-series (GLK 300 is fine)
> (3) Audi Q5/BMW X3 (I don't like Q5, it's just my prejudice. X3 seems to be out of my range if I want a low-mileage car)
> 
> Both models (1) (2) are not popular in Dubai. If anybody has driven a Caddy or Mercedes here, please let me know the cost of maintenance and also if the dealer of these brands are professional. If you have driven either one, please let me know your comments.
> 
> Or I may buy a first hand of the following
> (1) Ford Edge
> (2) Jeep Grand Cherokee (I don't like this one that much.)
> (3) VW Tiguan
> 
> So, just a general opinion, do you think it's worth to buy a first hand or just go for a luxury second hand for my budget? (I don't mind to add a bit up to 150k if there is a car I really like, but preferably not)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Going by your choices, I would think that you dont want to use the car for off road. I personally didnt like the Edge (just didnt click with me - but a nice car nonetheless). The VW Tiguan feels nice, but the boot space is small - depends on how much you want to carry around. 
I doubt you will get a Q5 for 120-130K unless it has been driven around a lot. In case you want a BMW, and depending on your preferences, you may consider an X1 as well - would find something not driven much in your price range.

First hand versus second hand: Depends on how long you plan to stay here. We thought we would be in UAE for a couple of years only, and bought a car which was driven 60K kms and 3 years old. The same car is now driven 110K kms and 6 years old - I would not want to keep driving it and may consider selling it. With second hand obviously you need to be a bit wary as to where and who you buy it from, but that is a manageable risk.


----------



## Bigjimbo

wazza2222 said:


> Correction: "millions of Toyota owners"


lol. At least they can afford to do a recall....


----------



## wazza2222

Bigjimbo said:


> lol. At least they can afford to do a recall....


Within my lifetime, so could DeSoto, Plymouth, Edsel, Imperial, Mercury, Oldsmobile, Hummer, American Motors, Checker, DeLorean, International Harvester, Pontiac, Rambler, Saab, Saturn, Studebaker, Stutz, White, and Willys.

We are all just a Tsunami or GFC away from being a fond memory...


----------



## hhl103

rsinner said:


> Going by your choices, I would think that you dont want to use the car for off road. I personally didnt like the Edge (just didnt click with me - but a nice car nonetheless). The VW Tiguan feels nice, but the boot space is small - depends on how much you want to carry around.
> I doubt you will get a Q5 for 120-130K unless it has been driven around a lot. In case you want a BMW, and depending on your preferences, you may consider an X1 as well - would find something not driven much in your price range.
> 
> First hand versus second hand: Depends on how long you plan to stay here. We thought we would be in UAE for a couple of years only, and bought a car which was driven 60K kms and 3 years old. The same car is now driven 110K kms and 6 years old - I would not want to keep driving it and may consider selling it. With second hand obviously you need to be a bit wary as to where and who you buy it from, but that is a manageable risk.


Thanks a lot for your detailed info. Yes I won't do any offroad, plus I don't need a lot of space. I will probably go for a second hand. 

I heard some good and bad stories of second hand here. For sure I will check for the service history and if the car is serviced in the dealer. Is there anything more I should be wary of? Even with the full proof of service history, can the owner do something else with the car without letting the dealer know? (sorry, it sounds like a stupid question but my knowledge in auto maintenance is limited.)

I drove my friend's VW Tiguan once and the handling is decent. I test-drove Cadillac SRX once as well, as usual for Cadillac's car, the power and control are always there. But the stylish exterior design of the car makes the rear-window visibility extremely poor. I am a safe driver and I will take it into consideration.

My friend recommends me to go for the second-hand dealer like 4 x4,, etc as there is less risk. But I heard that customer can also be conned in those dealers too... If there is a risk anyway, I prefer to go for the lower price in dubizzle. Is it true that it is safer to buy in the dealer? 

With this budget, clearly I don't want to be scammed.


----------



## IgnatiusOReilly

A similar question- has anyone conditionally agreed to buy a car from Dubizzle on the condition that the buyer takes it to a garage to get it looked over before paying?


----------



## saraswat

IgnatiusOReilly said:


> A similar question- has anyone conditionally agreed to buy a car from Dubizzle on the condition that the buyer takes it to a garage to get it looked over before paying?


What you are talking about is pretty standard and should be insisted upon, whether it is a connection via dubizzle or any other advertisement/used car showroom options ... also be aware not to pay anything to the car owner until the car is inspected at a garage of *your* choice, you pay for the checkup, but considering the potential investment you make, just an incidental cost of doing business really ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

wazza2222 said:


> Wow, that is quite a generalisation my friend! One Wrangler built on a Monday and ALL non-Japanese 4x4's are sh*t?
> Was this the last in a long line of unreliable 4x4's you can attest to?
> Was it new or second hand?
> What broke and why?
> 
> You see my point?


I loved my Wrangler, but it was on it's 4th water pump in 50,000kms (bought from new). Meanwhile I used to regularly see friends with Nissan Patrols over 300,000km and barely an issue. I was surprisingly lucky in that I had few problems in the first 2.5 years, whereas most of my Wrangler JK owning friends had all sorts of problems; usually electrical issues (8/9th battery in 3/4 years and the like), problems with the diffs, gearbox, etc. 

Most Jeep owners in my offroad club(s) have ultimately binned their JKs, but the TJs aren't so bad. Ultimately, most of the time someone in my clubs used to pull out of a drive and/or break down ... it was usually a Jeep. To put in perspective, about 1/4 of the club have Jeeps, Toyotas and Nissans, with the remaining 1/4 being assorted others. I'd say a good 50%+ of vehicles have problems were Jeeps. 

They have a track record of problems, and although I liked its character ... being the butt of jokes from the Japanese owners didn't help. Three long expensive years, even with a full warranty. Simply put, if you don't abuse them you'll be fine ... which sort of defeats the purpose of them.

Yes they're tough, but they're neither reliable nor built for the heat.


----------



## wazza2222

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I loved my Wrangler, but it was on it's 4th water pump in 50,000kms (bought from new). Meanwhile I used to regularly see friends with Nissan Patrols over 300,000km and barely an issue. I was surprisingly lucky in that I had few problems in the first 2.5 years, whereas most of my Wrangler JK owning friends had all sorts of problems; usually electrical issues (8/9th battery in 3/4 years and the like), problems with the diffs, gearbox, etc.
> 
> Most Jeep owners in my offroad club(s) have ultimately binned their JKs, but the TJs aren't so bad. Ultimately, most of the time someone in my clubs used to pull out of a drive and/or break down ... it was usually a Jeep. To put in perspective, about 1/4 of the club have Jeeps, Toyotas and Nissans, with the remaining 1/4 being assorted others. I'd say a good 50%+ of vehicles have problems were Jeeps.
> 
> They have a track record of problems, and although I liked its character ... being the butt of jokes from the Japanese owners didn't help. Three long expensive years, even with a full warranty. Simply put, if you don't abuse them you'll be fine ... which sort of defeats the purpose of them.
> 
> Yes they're tough, but they're neither reliable nor built for the heat.


Damn, I want one everything else looks a bit poofy by comparison (except for the FJ cruiser which is so gay it should have been called the 'Public loo cruiser'


----------



## Jynxgirl

I always think the FJ looks like you are going on a safari. Well... like a girl is going on a safari


----------



## FlexRay

Hi Everyone,

I am new to Dubai, i intended renting a car for 2/3 months before i buy, i did search the forum as people said but didn't really come to much as its only odd comments with random prices so i thought would share my findings over the past week

Below is several companies i contacted and received quotes for *monthly *vehicle rental

Hope this helps, if i had something like this last week it would have saved me a lot of ignored enquiries and phone calls!

Quotes March 2013

Budget Vehicle Rental










Hertz Vehicle Rental










Thrifty Vehicle Rental










Paramount Gulf Cars


















Diamond Lease


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

wazza2222 said:


> Damn, I want one everything else looks a bit poofy by comparison (except for the FJ cruiser which is so gay it should have been called the 'Public loo cruiser'


I've always wanted a SWB Patrol capsula, but still can't afford one - settled for an Xterra Off Road this time. Already managed to easily do stuff in it that my Wrangler would've struggled to do, and would've also possibly overheated doing.

The Wranglers are also ridiculously expensive these days since they added the new pentastar engine. Yes it's powerful, but the rest of the vehicle is the same old unreliable Heep it always was. 

Whilst I appreciate the FJs, I couldn't drive one because of the limited visibility. The view out both the front and the rear is like being sat in a pillar box, and the blindspot from the C-pillar is enourmous.


----------



## Bigjimbo

wazza2222 said:


> Damn, I want one everything else looks a bit poofy by comparison (except for the FJ cruiser which is so gay it should have been called the 'Public loo cruiser'


I'm speechless that you consider the Wrangler (a well known symbol of homosexuality the world over) butch, yet say the FJ (the most butch, manly, hetro design ever) looks gay! It is like saying all firemen are gay because of the village people!


----------



## wazza2222

Bigjimbo said:


> I'm speechless that you consider the Wrangler (a well known symbol of homosexuality the world over) butch, yet say the FJ (the most butch, manly, hetro design ever) looks gay! It is like saying all firemen are gay because of the village people!


There was a fireman in the Village People?!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Bigjimbo said:


> I'm speechless that you consider the Wrangler (a well known symbol of homosexuality the world over) butch, yet say the FJ (the most butch, manly, hetro design ever) looks gay! It is like saying all firemen are gay because of the village people!


Spoken like an authority on the topic


----------



## rsinner

hhl103 said:


> My friend recommends me to go for the second-hand dealer like 4 x4,, etc as there is less risk. But I heard that customer can also be conned in those dealers too... If there is a risk anyway, I prefer to go for the lower price in dubizzle. Is it true that it is safer to buy in the dealer?
> 
> With this budget, clearly I don't want to be scammed.


Dealers - this time I didnt want to waste my time running after ads on dubizzle. SO i just bought from authorised dealers (meaning, the dealers who sell the new vehicles as well for that make). There is definitely a risk buying from dealers as well, but with a big dealer its probably lower (e.g. the likes of Automall) - they wont be very cheap though. A friend recently bought from a dealer in Abu Dhabi (all of them at Motorworld, Al Shamkha) and was quite happy with the dealer and the experience. It helped that it was a BMW.

My experience with 4x4: called up regarding a Ford Edge Limited 2013 with 10K km on the clock. The guy quoted 140K on the phone. A new Ford Edge Ltd was 143K at the dealer's including insurance. When I mentioned this, I hoped that they would at least say come over and we can discuss pricing etc. The guy on the other end just said "then go with the dealer" and hung up. Just because they have a location on SZR where everyone can see their banner does not mean they are better than the others.


----------



## Gavtek

4x4 offered me 100k for my 911. I didn't know whether to laugh or spit in his face.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

rsinner said:


> My experience with 4x4: called up regarding a Ford Edge Limited 2013 with 10K km on the clock. The guy quoted 140K on the phone. A new Ford Edge Ltd was 143K at the dealer's including insurance. When I mentioned this, I hoped that they would at least say come over and we can discuss pricing etc. The guy on the other end just said "then go with the dealer" and hung up. Just because they have a location on SZR where everyone can see their banner does not mean they are better than the others.


Shame really, as going back 10-15 years ago 4x4 Motors were pretty sound. I remmeber back around 2002 or so my parents had picked up a late '90s model Prado, for little more than 2/3 of the original selling price.


----------



## hhl103

rsinner said:


> Dealers - this time I didnt want to waste my time running after ads on dubizzle. SO i just bought from authorised dealers (meaning, the dealers who sell the new vehicles as well for that make). There is definitely a risk buying from dealers as well, but with a big dealer its probably lower (e.g. the likes of Automall) - they wont be very cheap though. A friend recently bought from a dealer in Abu Dhabi (all of them at Motorworld, Al Shamkha) and was quite happy with the dealer and the experience. It helped that it was a BMW.
> 
> My experience with 4x4: called up regarding a Ford Edge Limited 2013 with 10K km on the clock. The guy quoted 140K on the phone. A new Ford Edge Ltd was 143K at the dealer's including insurance. When I mentioned this, I hoped that they would at least say come over and we can discuss pricing etc. The guy on the other end just said "then go with the dealer" and hung up. Just because they have a location on SZR where everyone can see their banner does not mean they are better than the others.


That's a very bad experience from 4 x 4. It seems that with proper inspection and records of service history from authorized dealer, I can still go for dubizzle. I will keep it in my mind.

Actually I am a bit scared of the traffic in Dubai. So my plan is changed. I will probably get a second-hand Japanese sedan for like 30k. After spending a few months getting used to the traffic, I will buy a good SUV.


----------



## PWH

Evening everyone, just a quick question regarding fixing your own cars, is there a club somewhere in town where membership will give you access to a work shop on an hourly basis? 

PWH


----------



## omrgul

Hello All,

Can someone advise me whether it is wise to look for a Ford Mondeo 2008 with a 35k budget considering the resale value, and the periodic maintenance compared to Altima, Mazda 6 etc.

Thanks


----------



## shorty1982

Hi all ,

I will be moving to dubai soon and I am wondering about the price of dodge Durango 2013 Crew. I will not use it for off-road adventures for sure but still I am interested to know about the maintenance services and prices from its dealer whether it is good or not.


----------



## wazza2222

omrgul said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone advise me whether it is wise to look for a Ford Mondeo 2008 with a 35k budget considering the resale value, and the periodic maintenance compared to Altima, Mazda 6 etc.
> 
> Thanks


I can advise you that my boss bought a Mondeo. Al Tayer want over 800 Dirham to replace the wiper blades (special model mamsir) and when the window regulator failed, they needed three months to get a part in. SO.... your choice I'm afraid. My advice? Avoid Al Tayer motors like the plague


----------



## omrgul

wazza2222 said:


> I can advise you that my boss bought a Mondeo. Al Tayer want over 800 Dirham to replace the wiper blades (special model mamsir) and when the window regulator failed, they needed three months to get a part in. SO.... your choice I'm afraid. My advice? Avoid Al Tayer motors like the plague


And the maintenance and repair costs for other sedans in 2.4ish category are cheaper. Like Altima, Accord, Mazda 6? And I assume they have a better resale value as well.

AND also advise please.. between Ford Focus and Honda Civic considering the above mentioned factors.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

wazza2222 said:


> I can advise you that my boss bought a Mondeo. *Al Tayer want over 800 Dirham to replace the wiper blades (special model mamsir)* and when the window regulator failed, they needed three months to get a part in. SO.... your choice I'm afraid. My advice? Avoid Al Tayer motors like the plague


ound:


----------



## aroosashafqat

can i drive car in Dubai as a regular drivers, 
can you inform me about, i have to visa freedom visa of dubai as i am driver so can i buy car and drive as a regular taxi driver....


----------



## Gavtek

I have no idea what you're trying to ask but I'm confident the answer is no.


----------



## aroosashafqat

*sir*

i want ask that

i am taxi driver, and i am going to Dubai in few days. as i have Azad visa or work permit to Dubai, can i run taxi in Dubai as a regular driver or may i have again permission to the Dubai government....

i think now may reply me briefly...


----------



## TallyHo

Using google translator?

You can't drive your own taxi.

You must work for the official taxi agency.

Dubai Taxi Corporation

If you try to operate your own taxi the government will arrest you, fine you and then deport you. 




aroosashafqat said:


> i want ask that
> 
> i am taxi driver, and i am going to Dubai in few days. as i have Azad visa or work permit to Dubai, can i run taxi in Dubai as a regular driver or may i have again permission to the Dubai government....
> 
> i think now may reply me briefly...


----------



## Stevesolar

Gavtek said:


> I have no idea what you're trying to ask but I'm confident the answer is no.


I like that Gav!!!!

In Dubai, the answer is NO .................................. now what is the question??


Cheers

Steve


----------



## saraswat

TallyHo said:


> Using google translator?
> 
> You can't drive your own taxi.
> 
> You must work for the official taxi agency.
> 
> Dubai Taxi Corporation
> 
> If you try to operate your own taxi the government will arrest you, fine you and then deport you.


It's nice to see that someone at the very least tried to make an effort ..... good on you ...


----------



## Richard33

Hmm... Hope the Answer is also no in this case
Do we need a Motorcycle license to do Motocross in the dubai deserts?


----------



## Bigjimbo

no.


----------



## omrgul

Planning to buy a 2004 Jaguar x-type... valued at around 17k.
Can someone guide what would be the car insurance costs... I am aged 30 and my UAE license is less than a year old.

Also, regarding this model's parts availability and maintenance costs.


----------



## Bigjimbo

omrgul said:


> Planning to buy a 2004 Jaguar x-type... valued at around 17k.
> Can someone guide what would be the car insurance costs... I am aged 30 and my UAE license is less than a year old.
> 
> Also, regarding this model's parts availability and maintenance costs.


Insurance should be pennies. Maintenance, well lets just say.....You should maybe have another car as a back up...


----------



## wazza2222

Bigjimbo said:


> Insurance should be pennies. Maintenance, well lets just say.....You should maybe have another car as a back up...


Not quite as bad ...The X type is a Ford Mondeo with a Jaguar body on top (I kid you not!) 

OP please reference my previous rants about Al Tayer and their pathetic service/extortionate parts pricing for Fords cos that is who you will be dealing with.

[to paraphrase myself, RUN don't walk away]


----------



## travertine

Hi. Can anyone recommend a few garages that will do an honest and comprehensive inspection of the vehicle. I've checked the thread but couldn't find any specific references. I just paid 500 AED today for a pre purchase inspection that highlighted a few important issues with the car but the nature/quality of the inspection seemed to be less than that suggested on their website. For instance I was told it would take 1.5 hours but it was done in 35 minutes. There was no hoist (which RTA has) just a pit and they didn't take any of the wheels off. They seemed to rely on visuals, driving and interrogating the computer. Sure they spotted things that I wouldn't have but maybe there are better and cheaper places around. Incidentally this place was in Um Ramool behind Hertz. The RTA by comparison can do a comprehensive test for 250 so not sure of the added benefit in spending 500. Thanks!


----------



## Concepi

hhl103 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My budget is about 120k-130k. I want a SUV. Second hand is fine.
> 
> My choices are the following:
> (1) Cadillac SRX
> (2) Mercedes GLK-series (GLK 300 is fine)
> (3) Audi Q5/BMW X3 (I don't like Q5, it's just my prejudice. X3 seems to be out of my range if I want a low-mileage car)
> 
> Both models (1) (2) are not popular in Dubai. If anybody has driven a Caddy or Mercedes here, please let me know the cost of maintenance and also if the dealer of these brands are professional. If you have driven either one, please let me know your comments.
> 
> Or I may buy a first hand of the following
> (1) Ford Edge
> (2) Jeep Grand Cherokee (I don't like this one that much.)
> (3) VW Tiguan
> 
> So, just a general opinion, do you think it's worth to buy a first hand or just go for a luxury second hand for my budget? (I don't mind to add a bit up to 150k if there is a car I really like, but preferably not)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Good selection of cars - curious how you've decided. 
Myself, i can highly recommend the caddy srx. Bought a new one last year for 163k. 4 years warranty and service every 15k km free for a few years so even if you buy used, you will have the benefit of the warranty and the included service.

I drove all the way to sharjah to buy there as the caddy sales lady was very helpful. Didn't have the same impression in their SZR location.
If you're still looking, i can give you her contacts.
Rearview not an issue for me as the camera in the window along with the sensors works fine when reversing.
I also looked at the grand cherokee but was turned off by some completely useless sales guys and unwilingness to negotiate for even a fils.
Ford escape was much cheaper but you can tell...
The caddy has some pretty nice 'hidden' luxury features which i discovered only on second sight, e.g. the illuminated inside doors, illuminated steps, aircon fan blows slower when using the bluetooth connected phone to reduce background noise etc etc. one feature i really love abt the caddy is the remote start - wait til july to appreciate.

Now one year later i have no regrets with the SRX other than that i've found out that i actually love going to the desert which is impossible with the caddy. Upon arrival in dubai i thought- 'nahh, will never do that dune bashing with my own car' but now that seems appealing. Will either buy a third car for the desert or eventually sell the caddy which will be easy due to the warranty/service package along with relatively low stock out there.

Cheers


----------



## jubxl

*Motorbike with a car license?*

Hi everyone!

So, I ll be moving to Dubai in a couple of months. Being a real car/motorbike enthousiast I will of course be looking to by a car and a bike there. My question is, can I ride a motorbike in Dubai with a car driving license (assuming I will convert my existing driving license from Belgium to a UAE one). 

I don't have a separate motorbike license as in Belgium I can ride a bike up to 25kw with my standard car license. 

I hope someone has already asked the question... ?

Many thanks!
Julien


----------



## Jynxgirl

Any bike that is street legal, you have to have a license to ride a motorcycle endorsement on your dl. I would suggest getting a license in your home country if you can as is bit expensive here and tedious. If you have it on your license, they will just transfer it over at the time you go to get your uae license.


----------



## shahbaz

offcourse yes and its depend on situation 
You should buy a car if you have money 
its depend on your range and your choice 
you can buy a used car too because most dubai used cars are in good condition
i think you should buy a car in dubai , it will be easy for you


----------



## Calisthenia

FlexRay said:


> Below is several companies i contacted and received quotes for *monthly *vehicle rental
> 
> Hope this helps, if i had something like this last week it would have saved me a lot of ignored enquiries and phone calls!
> 
> Quotes March 2013


Thanks for sharing! 

I'm looking to rent too. After I saw the new Jeep Wrangler Sport in flame red I have been pining to get a car. It's probably not wise to buy, though, since I might move home at the end of the year... so I checked rental prices, and they were as follows, monthly rates incl. insurance;
07/08, 2 door, soft top, auto:
1m 3,700 / 4m 3,400 / 6m 3,200 / 12m 3,000

08, 4 door, hard top, GPS:
1m 3,900 / 4m 3,600 / 6m 3,400 / 12m 3,200

What do you reckon? 

But ohhhhhhh I want a brand new gorgeous flame red 2 door Wrangler.....


----------



## mgb

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm looking to rent too. After I saw the new Jeep Wrangler Sport in flame red I have been pining to get a car. It's probably not wise to buy, though, since I might move home at the end of the year... so I checked rental prices, and they were as follows, monthly rates incl. insurance;
> 07/08, 2 door, soft top, auto:
> 1m 3,700 / 4m 3,400 / 6m 3,200 / 12m 3,000
> 
> 08, 4 door, hard top, GPS:
> 1m 3,900 / 4m 3,600 / 6m 3,400 / 12m 3,200
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> But ohhhhhhh I want a brand new gorgeous flame red 2 door Wrangler.....


What do you want it for? They haven't got the highest safety ratings for on-road use and if you rent it then it is highly unlikely they will allow you to take it offroad. 
Buy a second hand one - prices are low from now til September - then sell it at a profit at the end of the year. (we did that a few years back!)


----------



## vantage

shahbaz said:


> offcourse yes and its depend on situation
> You should buy a car if you have money
> its depend on your range and your choice
> you can buy a used car too because most dubai used cars are in good condition HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!
> i think you should buy a car in dubai , it will be easy for you HOW INSIGHTFUL!


not sure what post you are answering but......


----------



## Calisthenia

mgb said:


> What do you want it for? They haven't got the highest safety ratings for on-road use and if you rent it then it is highly unlikely they will allow you to take it offroad.
> Buy a second hand one - prices are low from now til September - then sell it at a profit at the end of the year. (we did that a few years back!)


Thanks for the tip. Need a car to go to the beach, go to IKEA with the bloody lamp that I should have returned ages ago, not having to stand in the blistering heat waiting for a taxi in the upcoming months and perhaps a couple of road trips to the other Emirates. 

I hear so many different things about the Wrangler and as you said safety is one, noise another. Personally I don't think neither is an issue, and the resell value is really good according to several ratings. 

I have considered the FJ Cruiser as well. Both are cars with personalities! 

Finally I have no clue when it comes to technical stuff so skeptical about buying used and I'm probably going to be too lazy taking it for an inspection. Lol.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks for the tip. Need a car to go to the beach, go to IKEA with the bloody lamp that I should have returned ages ago, not having to stand in the blistering heat waiting for a taxi in the upcoming months and perhaps a couple of road trips to the other Emirates.
> 
> I hear so many different things about the Wrangler and as you said safety is one, noise another. Personally I don't think neither is an issue, and the resell value is really good according to several ratings.
> 
> I have considered the FJ Cruiser as well. Both are cars with personalities!
> 
> Finally I have no clue when it comes to technical stuff so skeptical about buying used and I'm probably going to be too lazy taking it for an inspection. Lol.


New FJ. Best car in the world.


----------



## mgb

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks for the tip. Need a car to go to the beach, go to IKEA with the bloody lamp that I should have returned ages ago, not having to stand in the blistering heat waiting for a taxi in the upcoming months and perhaps a couple of road trips to the other Emirates.
> 
> I hear so many different things about the Wrangler and as you said safety is one, noise another. Personally I don't think neither is an issue, and the resell value is really good according to several ratings.
> 
> I have considered the FJ Cruiser as well. Both are cars with personalities!
> 
> Finally I have no clue when it comes to technical stuff so skeptical about buying used and I'm probably going to be too lazy taking it for an inspection. Lol.


So you aren't going dune bashing with it then? Hire a wrangler if its what you really want.
Safety not an issue when choosing a car in the UAE? How long have you been here?
No clue when it comes to technical stuff? Get the FJ - wranglers, even new ones, have been known to break down!

Also, there is a higher demand for wranglers in the cooler months, hence price higher then. FJs and in fact most japanese cars will command a good resell value all year round. We bought a wrangler in August 2010 for 27k, did 2k worth of work to it, then because we didn't like it mainly due to the safety issue, I sold it in November 2010 for 36k (all aed).


----------



## Calisthenia

Bigjimbo said:


> New FJ. Best car in the world.


Haven't seen monthly rental quotes but I can imagine they are quite high! Getting a new one is also probably outside of my budget. If I could have afforded it (and knew I was staying longer) I would have gone for a matt black stealth edition. *dreaming*



mgb said:


> So you aren't going dune bashing with it then? Hire a wrangler if its what you really want.
> Safety not an issue when choosing a car in the UAE? How long have you been here?
> No clue when it comes to technical stuff? Get the FJ - wranglers, even new ones, have been known to break down!
> 
> Also, there is a higher demand for wranglers in the cooler months, hence price higher then. FJs and in fact most japanese cars will command a good resell value all year round. We bought a wrangler in August 2010 for 27k, did 2k worth of work to it, then because we didn't like it mainly due to the safety issue, I sold it in November 2010 for 36k (all aed).


How could I forget dune bashing! Yes indeed.  With the safety comment I meant that it is probably not *much* worse than other cars. You hear so many different opinions on this but I can't remember seeing any conclusive evidence.  Did you have any awkward episodes with yours that made you sell it? I have been long enough to know that I will only choose a 4x4 for Middle East driving, even though I have been drooling over a Camaro too! 

I hear the sound system in the FJ is awesome as well.... think I will have to check prices after all.


----------



## Calisthenia

Oh and I forgot, another reason for not choosing the FJ is the poor rear visibility and I can see it is still an issue with the newest models.


----------



## mgb

Calisthenia said:


> Oh and I forgot, another reason for not choosing the FJ is the poor rear visibility and I can see it is still an issue with the newest models.


You get used to the lack of rear visibility very quickly - get one with parking sensors though. It has the largest rear view mirrors of any car I have ever had so that makes up a lot for the rear visibility issue. My husband is ex UK fire service and thinks that in an accident, the FJ gives you a lot of protection.

Dune bashing - get yourself an old nissan patrol, lwb or swb. Rarely break down, cheap and easy to fix, lots of fun on the sand. Having said that we were very happy with our FJ for 4 years til we sold it last month; it took us all over the place - Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter - without ever seriously breaking down (engine belt and battery only problems in 195,000kms of driving) - but we just wanted something bigger and the Nissan Patrol LWB 2010 was the only thing on our shopping list!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Calisthenia said:


> Oh and I forgot, another reason for not choosing the FJ is the poor rear visibility and I can see it is still an issue with the newest models.


No Issue at all. just go slowly backwards.


----------



## Calisthenia

mgb said:


> You get used to the lack of rear visibility very quickly - get one with parking sensors though. It has the largest rear view mirrors of any car I have ever had so that makes up a lot for the rear visibility issue. My husband is ex UK fire service and thinks that in an accident, the FJ gives you a lot of protection.
> 
> Dune bashing - get yourself an old nissan patrol, lwb or swb. Rarely break down, cheap and easy to fix, lots of fun on the sand. Having said that we were very happy with our FJ for 4 years til we sold it last month; it took us all over the place - Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter - without ever seriously breaking down (engine belt and battery only problems in 195,000kms of driving) - but we just wanted something bigger and the Nissan Patrol LWB 2010 was the only thing on our shopping list!


I guess I should get a test drive before dismissing it, maybe I won't think it's that big of an issue. Thanks, will check out your link later. 



Bigjimbo said:


> No Issue at all. just go slowly backwards.


And perhaps install one of those incredibly annoying beeping thingies.  I just noticed your signature! Why haven't you offered me a spectacular deal yet?


----------



## vantage

Calisthenia said:


> I guess I should get a test drive before dismissing it, maybe I won't think it's that big of an issue. Thanks, will check out your link later.
> 
> 
> And perhaps install one of those incredibly annoying beeping thingies.  I just noticed your signature! Why haven't you offered me a spectacular deal yet?


good luck!


----------



## Calisthenia

vantage said:


> good luck!


Thanks.  ....with test driving, backing up or getting an offer from Bigjimbo?


----------



## m1key

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks.  ....with test driving, backing up or getting an offer from Bigjimbo?


Don't back into Bigjimbo on your test drive surely?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Calisthenia said:


> I guess I should get a test drive before dismissing it, maybe I won't think it's that big of an issue. Thanks, will check out your link later.
> 
> 
> And perhaps install one of those incredibly annoying beeping thingies.  I just noticed your signature! Why haven't you offered me a spectacular deal yet?


Spectacular deals are reserved for people who come and see me, Festival City.....

Not sure if i'm touting for business here, feels more like i'm being touted at!

And Mr Vantage.......... Surely you are still happy with the deal we did no?:eyebrows:


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Hello,

I just moved to Dubai and looking to buy a vehicle. I am here only for two years and my employer is paying to and from moving cost.

I am not sure whether to buy a new SUV or pre-owned. Or should I just rent something for two years.

Here are the pro and cons I could think of:

*NEW:*

•	More money as I will have to pay the entire amount in two years.
•	Higher depreciation value.
•	Risk of taking a loss if I need move back to Canada due to unforeseen circumstance before two years.
•	Can take the vehicle with me as my moving cost is paid by employer though I have no idea on getting the vehicle on the road in Canada.
•	Peace of mind when it comes to maintenance.

*PREOWNED:*

•	Economical.
•	Lower depreciation value.

I have about 60 to 80 K AED to put down as down payment or full payment, in case of a pre-owned vehicle. My monthly transportation allowance is AED 3000.00.

The vehicle will be used only for city driving. I am interested in Pajero or Fortuner but I am open to other options too.

I used to drive Asian imports but for some time now switched to Ford and had four Fords back to back and still own two Fords in Canada. It seems that Ford service here is not very good.

Thank you!


----------



## vantage

Bigjimbo said:


> Spectacular deals are reserved for people who come and see me, Festival City.....
> 
> Not sure if i'm touting for business here, feels more like i'm being touted at!
> 
> And Mr Vantage.......... Surely you are still happy with the deal we did no?:eyebrows:


of course - although my wife got a good shunt yesterday....!


----------



## Bigjimbo

vantage said:


> of course - although my wife got a good shunt yesterday....!


Really? Hope she is ok.... The 4x4?


----------



## vantage

Bigjimbo said:


> Really? Hope she is ok.... The 4x4?


no. the Yaris. The Cherokee came of worse, though!
fairly superficial, and she got a green slip, so all good.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Wow, I didn't realise people actually bought Yaris's, I thought only hire car companies inflicted that kind of pain on other drivers!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Its a great little car, and as displayed above, quite robust!


----------



## vantage

Felixtoo2 said:


> Wow, I didn't realise people actually bought Yaris's, I thought only hire car companies inflicted that kind of pain on other drivers!


it does about 12k / day max. shops / school pick-up etc.
rarely ventures onto the major roads, either.
Really no need for a Hummer for that....

to some, a car is everything. To me, it's a means to an end.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

vantage said:


> it does about 12k / day max. shops / school pick-up etc.
> rarely ventures onto the major roads, either.
> Really no need for a Hummer for that....
> 
> to some, a car is everything. To me, *it's a means to an end*.


It seems it does the job. I see a lot of small Toyota, Nissan and Mazdas here.

Small cars are pretty popular, especially in Europe. Even North America is catching up.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Having suffered the SZR from the Marina to Dxb for my first three months here in an automatic Yaris hire car it was nearly the means to my end a few times.


----------



## shahbaz

Yes you can find here


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Latest Car Rental Quotes - 2 Years Lease

Vehicle Specification Per Month (Excluding PAI & CDW)
Honda Accord 2.4 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering & 
Windows; with cruise control, 2013 Model | E – Group 2,625/-

Ford Taurus 3.5 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering & 
Windows; with cruise control, 2013 Model | F – Group 2,950/-

Hyundai Tucson 2.4 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering & 
Windows; 5 Seater| 4WD, 2013 Model | G – Group 2,575/-

Chevrolet Captiva 2.4 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering
& Windows; with cruise control; 7 Seater| FWD, 
2012 Model | G – Group 2,750/-

Ford Edge 3.5 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering & 
Windows; with cruise control; 5 Seater| FWD
2013 Model | G – Group 2,975/-

Ford Explorer 3.5 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering & 
Windows; with cruise control; 7 Seater| 4WD
2013 Model | G1 – Group 4,025/-

Audi Q5 2.0 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering & 
Windows; with cruise control; 5 Seater| FWD
2014 Model |Luxury Group 5,100/-

Optional Insurance:
PAI (Personal Accident Insurance) @ Dhs.150/-per month (Limited to 5 Seats)
PAI (Personal Accident Insurance) @ Dhs.200/-per month (Limited to 6 to 8 Seats)
CDW (Collision Damage Waiver) @ Dhs.200/-per month (E & F Group)
CDW (Collision Damage Waiver) @ Dhs.200/-per month (G & G1 Group)
CDW (Collision Damage Waiver) @ Dhs.500/-per month (Luxury Group)
OR
Maximum Liability incase of accident (Damage) @ Dhs.750/- per accident for monthly / yearly lease, if CDW is not availed.


----------



## chestnut

Mclovin oo7: Could you tell us who quoted the figures?
Ta,
D.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

dnastudios said:


> Mclovin oo7: Could you tell us who quoted the figures?
> Ta,
> D.


It is Fast Rent A Car, professional company. I have been using them for last five years.


----------



## jubxl

*Sharjah cheaper for used cars?*

Hi everyone,

I will be moving to Dubai in July and I am looking at the second hand cars. It looks like there are great deals for vehicles located/registered in Sharjah... Does enyone know how easy/difficult to buy a car in Sharjah and register it in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hey McLovin, 
have you really been renting a car for 5 years? Surely that makes no economic sense unless it's somebody elses money that is financing it. Sixty months at 3k a month is 180,000k which would have bought one hell of a nice second hand car!


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hey McLovin,
> have you really been renting a car for 5 years? Surely that makes no economic sense unless it's somebody elses money that is financing it. Sixty months at 3k a month is 180,000k which would have bought one hell of a nice second hand car!


I apologise, my post was not very clear. I have been using them for last five years on my visits to UAE. 

Now, I am in Dubai for only two years and I am leaning towards buying a car, instead of renting. If UAE had real leasing options, I would be interested in them.


----------



## Calisthenia

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Latest Car Rental Quotes - 2 Years Lease
> 
> Vehicle Specification Per Month (Excluding PAI & CDW)
> 
> Ford Edge 3.5 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering &
> Windows; with cruise control; 5 Seater| FWD
> 2013 Model | G – Group 2,975/-
> 
> Ford Explorer 3.5 L Automatic Transmission, Power Steering &
> Windows; with cruise control; 7 Seater| 4WD
> 2013 Model | G1 – Group 4,025/-


Here are the rates I got monthly by month, one year, two years:

FORD EDGE 3.5L FWD 2013 MODEL 3750/3300/3100
FORD EXPLORER 4WD 3.5L 2013 MODEL 4950/4325/4025
KIA SPORTAGE 2.4L AT 4WD 2012 MODEL 3500/2725/na
HYUNDAI TUCSON 2.4L AT 4WD 2011/2012 MODEL (PROMOTIONAL RATE) 2900/2725/na
KIA SPORTAGE 2.4L AT 4WD 2014 MODEL na/na/2425
Nissan Pathfinder Basic na/na/3650

Let's say I agree to a two years lease. What happens with the contract if I leave the country before the lease is up?


----------



## pimack

Hi All,

Like byfc33 I was hoping to get some advice on the cheapest cars to own!

I'm moving to Dubai in just a few months and won't have much when I first get out there.

Is leasing/renting a good option in Dubai?

Many thanks,

pimack


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Calisthenia said:


> Here are the rates I got monthly by month, one year, two years:
> 
> FORD EDGE 3.5L FWD 2013 MODEL 3750/3300/3100
> FORD EXPLORER 4WD 3.5L 2013 MODEL 4950/4325/4025
> KIA SPORTAGE 2.4L AT 4WD 2012 MODEL 3500/2725/na
> HYUNDAI TUCSON 2.4L AT 4WD 2011/2012 MODEL (PROMOTIONAL RATE) 2900/2725/na
> KIA SPORTAGE 2.4L AT 4WD 2014 MODEL na/na/2425
> Nissan Pathfinder Basic na/na/3650
> 
> Let's say I agree to a two years lease. What happens with the contract if I leave the country before the lease is up?


All depends on what's written in the lease. Could be anything from 1 month to the full amount until the end of the lease. My lease was for three years full maintenance. Early closure was 3 months in the first year, 2 months second year and 1 month in the final year. :fingerscrossed:
Those figures don't seem particularly good. I have a fully load 3.8L Pajeiro, 7 seat, upgraded sound, sat nav, leather, DVD, fully inclusive of CDW/Insurance no excess, except for Salik. 3500 AED monthly. No deposit.


----------



## KimiGonzales

Hi guys,

Would you recommend getting an approved used car from a car manufacturer (like BMW, Mercedes) and is there anything like PCP on offer like we have in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## bennyboy

Roxtec Blue said:


> All depends on what's written in the lease. Could be anything from 1 month to the full amount until the end of the lease. My lease was for three years full maintenance. Early closure was 3 months in the first year, 2 months second year and 1 month in the final year. :fingerscrossed:
> Those figures don't seem particularly good. I have a fully load 3.8L Pajeiro, 7 seat, upgraded sound, sat nav, leather, DVD, fully inclusive of CDW/Insurance no excess, except for Salik. 3500 AED monthly. No deposit.


Prey tell where from?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

bennyboy said:


> Prey tell where from?


No problem. DiamondLease. Vehicle was new with delivery mileage only.


----------



## bennyboy

Cheers mate really helpful


----------



## Bigjimbo

KimiGonzales said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would you recommend getting an approved used car from a car manufacturer (like BMW, Mercedes) and is there anything like PCP on offer like we have in the UK?
> 
> Thanks.


We (Toyota) do PCP but I don't think anyone else does in the UAE....


----------



## KimiGonzales

Thanks BJ. That's good to know.


----------



## geetu

*helpful*

Hi guys,
Really helpful, thanks


----------



## Roadworrier

Roxtec Blue said:


> All depends on what's written in the lease. Could be anything from 1 month to the full amount until the end of the lease. My lease was for three years full maintenance. Early closure was 3 months in the first year, 2 months second year and 1 month in the final year. :fingerscrossed:
> Those figures don't seem particularly good. I have a fully load 3.8L Pajeiro, 7 seat, upgraded sound, sat nav, leather, DVD, fully inclusive of CDW/Insurance no excess, except for Salik. 3500 AED monthly. No deposit.


ROXTEC - What agency are you using? I absolutely cannot find Pajeros for under 4500 and that's the 2-door 3.5 model. Most are 5000+.

Looking to rent an SUV when I come back from the states at the end of July - looks increasingly unlikely I will be here for a full year after.

Thx!!


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Roadworrier said:


> ROXTEC - What agency are you using? I absolutely cannot find Pajeros for under 4500 and that's the 2-door 3.5 model. Most are 5000+.
> 
> Looking to rent an SUV when I come back from the states at the end of July - looks increasingly unlikely I will be here for a full year after.
> 
> Thx!!


You can get Pajero, five doors for less than 4500. Let me know if you need the details of rental company.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Roadworrier said:


> ROXTEC - What agency are you using? I absolutely cannot find Pajeros for under 4500 and that's the 2-door 3.5 model. Most are 5000+.
> 
> Looking to rent an SUV when I come back from the states at the end of July - looks increasingly unlikely I will be here for a full year after.
> 
> Thx!!


Mine is via DiamondLease. Part of Al Habtoor Group I believe. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kashman

*Shipping a Car to Dubai From Toronto*

Hello everyone.

Does anybody have any idea of the cost of shipping a car from Toronto, Canada to Dubai ? And what are the logistics involved ? 

Do I need to get a Dubai license plate, is there a certification process, does it affect insurance ? 

Also, is it worth bringing my own car or is there too much bureaucracy and hassle involved.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeyBoy

If you're moving other items it won't tack on too much, they moving firm can assist with all the brokerage details etc...we opted to sell our car and just rent here to start....you will need a Dubai license plate and a UAE driving license, both are relatively simple ( a little time consuming but welcome to UAE) to acquire provided you have a valid CDN license...


----------



## MikeyBoy

Kashman said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea of the cost of shipping a car from Toronto, Canada to Dubai ? And what are the logistics involved ?
> 
> Do I need to get a Dubai license plate, is there a certification process, does it affect insurance ?
> 
> Also, is it worth bringing my own car or is there too much bureaucracy and hassle involved.
> 
> Thanks.



If you're moving other items it won't tack on too much, they moving firm can assist with all the brokerage details etc...we opted to sell our car and just rent here to start....you will need a Dubai license plate and a UAE driving license, both are relatively simple ( a little time consuming but welcome to UAE) to acquire provided you have a valid CDN license...


----------



## jbonkers

Hi all, looking to get a 2010/2011 Chevrolet camaro and I noticed there are US and Gulf models available. Can anyone tell me the difference and whether there are any consequences with insurance prices on opting for a US import?

From what i have read they seem to hold their value but does anyone have any firsthand experience with them? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mclovin oo7

jbonkers said:


> Hi all, looking to get a 2010/2011 Chevrolet camaro and I noticed there are US and Gulf models available. Can anyone tell me the difference and whether there are any consequences with insurance prices on opting for a US import?
> 
> From what i have read they seem to hold their value but does anyone have any firsthand experience with them? Thanks in advance


I was wondering about the same thing but for a Mustang.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

*What would you do – Mustang Vs Pajero?*

If you have to choose between these two vehicles, which one would you go for?
Here is my situation. 

I am here for two to three years. Though, it is just two of us, I was looking for a bigger vehicle since some of the drivers are little crazy here. 

The problem with Mustang is the depreciation if I buy a new one. I looked into used Mustang too but most of them are American imports and it is really hard to find out if the car was in an accident or had any other issue. Though, pricing is very reasonable for used Mustang and I cannot afford to drive Mustang in Canada due to my higher insurance rate.

Pajero seems to be an okay SUV. It is the good value for money considering I can get a fully loaded 3.5L now for 123K with one yr insurance, one yr service, 100K / 5 yrs warranty at 0% financing for two years.

I cannot make up my mind. 


----------



## IzzyBella

I'd get a Pajero...mainly because I'm a brit and "mustang" makes me wanna vom. 

That, and I like BIG cars. brrrrrruuuuum!


----------



## Mclovin oo7

IzzyBella said:


> I'd get a Pajero...mainly because I'm a brit and "mustang" makes me wanna vom.
> 
> That, and I like BIG cars. brrrrrruuuuum!


That is funny, coz my wife likes Mustang better but she did not mind the Pajero after seeing it.

I am still confused. 

I will still have to wait for long time to drive a convertible in Canada due the insurance cost. SUV is not that expensive but Pajero is a good deal.


----------



## TallyHo

Only one year servicing? Should be three or up to 60,000km.



Mclovin oo7 said:


> If you have to choose between these two vehicles, which one would you go for?
> Here is my situation.
> 
> I am here for two to three years. Though, it is just two of us, I was looking for a bigger vehicle since some of the drivers are little crazy here.
> 
> The problem with Mustang is the depreciation if I buy a new one. I looked into used Mustang too but most of them are American imports and it is really hard to find out if the car was in an accident or had any other issue. Though, pricing is very reasonable for used Mustang and I cannot afford to drive Mustang in Canada due to my higher insurance rate.
> 
> Pajero seems to be an okay SUV. It is the good value for money considering I can get a fully loaded 3.5L now for 123K with one yr insurance, one yr service, 100K / 5 yrs warranty at 0% financing for two years.
> 
> I cannot make up my mind. 


----------



## Mclovin oo7

TallyHo said:


> Only one year servicing? Should be three or up to 60,000km.


The free service is up to 20k kms or one year. They are also offering free one yr insurance, 5 year warranty and 3m paint protection free.

I visited them about two months ago and at that time also, they were offering only one yr free service.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Mclovin oo7 said:


> The free service is up to 20k kms or one year. They are also offering free one yr insurance, 5 year warranty and 3m paint protection free.
> 
> I visited them about two months ago and at that time also, they were offering only one yr free service.


If things go true to form you may get an even better deal in Ramadan. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Roxtec Blue said:


> If things go true to form you may get an even better deal in Ramadan. :fingerscrossed:


From what I have heard so far, you might be right.

I did some calculations based upon the current offer.

One year Service 1500
One year Insurance 3500
0% interest for 3 yrs 4250 (based upon 110K value, 20% down with 1.6% rate)
Total discount 9250

So, it is costing me around 113,750.

Do you think, I can get a better offer during Ramadan? 

My bank is also ready to finance Pajero at 0% interest for three years but I am not sure how it works in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo

Pajeros are popular within my set. Everyone seemed to have received three years of free servicing up to about 60K as part of the basic deal.

Things may have changed in the last year or two but I'd be surprised if you couldn't get the additional years of servicing if you push for it. Servicing is expensive if paying out of pocket, especially at the main dealerships. That's where the dealers make their money, not in the showroom.


----------



## travertine

I think you really need to be really clear about what you want from a car. Sure you can drive both around the city but the Mustang is going to have trouble even getting onto the road shoulder in many places much less going off-road. If you think venturing beyond the bitumen is a strong possibility then the decision is clear. But don't be fooled by the deal. All news cars are going to depreciate substantially so that has to be factored into the budget. Maybe a dealer certified 2nd hand vehicle might be an option.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

TallyHo said:


> Pajeros are popular within my set. Everyone seemed to have received three years of free servicing up to about 60K as part of the basic deal.
> 
> Things may have changed in the last year or two but I'd be surprised if you couldn't get the additional years of servicing if you push for it. Servicing is expensive if paying out of pocket, especially at the main dealerships. That's where the dealers make their money, not in the showroom.


Thank you for the advice TallyHo.

Just called the car "salesman" (love this term) and he is ready to throw in additional 4K discount if I finance via my bank and 3M tinting. 

I should ask him for additional one year service too. 

I would love to know what others paid for the same vehicle.

Too bad, they don't have Carcost or something similar in UAE.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Thank you for the advice TallyHo.
> 
> Just called the car "salesman" (love this term) and he is ready to throw in additional 4K discount if I finance via my bank and 3M tinting.
> 
> I should ask him for additional one year service too.
> 
> I would love to know what others paid for the same vehicle.
> 
> Too bad, they don't have Carcost or something similar in UAE.


Sure as eggs are eggs the nearer Ramadan gets & the month end (for his bonus) the number will fall. Most of the sales guys bonuses are based on units sold, not margins. It's their boss who controls the profit line.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

travertine said:


> I think you really need to be really clear about what you want from a car. Sure you can drive both around the city but the Mustang is going to have trouble even getting onto the road shoulder in many places much less going off-road. If you think venturing beyond the bitumen is a strong possibility then the decision is clear. But don't be fooled by the deal. All news cars are going to depreciate substantially so that has to be factored into the budget. Maybe a dealer certified 2nd hand vehicle might be an option.


I doubt we will ever go off-road. It will be used mostly for the city driving. You are right on the depreciation but looking at second hand cars online, it seems Mustang depreciates more than Pajero, though there are a lot of used Pajero in the market.

I accept, both are vehicles we are looking at have nothing to do with what we need, it is just what we want.

We don't get Pajero in Canada so why not try it here and Mustang's insurance is too high for my age group in Canada.


----------



## imac

You dont buy a 'stang for the resale value... or that insurance is cheap... you buy it because you want to... and you never buy a used 'stang...

Quote I got for my Shelby from Zurich was AED 7,330, and this is with 25 years of driving experience and a claim free record...


----------



## Mclovin oo7

imac said:


> You dont buy a 'stang for the resale value... or that insurance is cheap... you buy it because you want to... and you never buy a used 'stang...
> 
> Quote I got for my Shelby from Zurich was AED 7,330, and this is with 25 years of driving experience and a claim free record...


I wish I could just buy a brand new Mustang and sell it for whatever I get after two years. 

Insurance here is dirt cheap, I was referring to the insurance back home.


----------



## imac

Mclovin oo7 said:


> ...Insurance here is dirt cheap, I was referring to the insurance back home.


Not for high performance cars from what I have seen... my insurance in CA almost $400 a year lower...


----------



## Mclovin oo7

imac said:


> Not for high performance cars from what I have seen... my insurance in CA almost $400 a year lower...


I was paying close to $600 per month for a Fusion and Explorer. If I have to compare, it is much cheaper for me here.


----------



## MikeyBoy

Mclovin oo7 said:


> From what I have heard so far, you might be right.
> 
> I did some calculations based upon the current offer.
> 
> One year Service 1500
> One year Insurance 3500
> 0% interest for 3 yrs 4250 (based upon 110K value, 20% down with 1.6% rate)
> Total discount 9250
> 
> So, it is costing me around 113,750.
> 
> Do you think, I can get a better offer during Ramadan?
> 
> My bank is also ready to finance Pajero at 0% interest for three years but I am not sure how it works in Dubai.


Take the bank loan if its a true loan, as you only pay the outstanding amount and not on the full original price regardless of how much you owe.... I've had several converts in Canada and insurance wasnt an issue..not sure what you're expecting but any new vehicle will have a good coverage Programme, if you chase things you'll go crazy trying to find the "better", get a set of wheels and carry on and enjoy it


----------



## Mclovin oo7

MikeyBoy said:


> Take the bank loan if its a true loan, as you only pay the outstanding amount and not on the full original price regardless of how much you owe.... I've had several converts in Canada and insurance wasnt an issue..not sure what you're expecting but any new vehicle will have a good coverage Programme, if you chase things you'll go crazy trying to find the "better", get a set of wheels and carry on and enjoy it


I have had some speeding tickets and we both are "not that old" hence the expensive insurance coverage in Canada.

I just took the loan from bank at 0% and also got some discount from the dealer. Lets hope it all works out.


----------



## Onelasttime

*temporary car insurance*

I hope someone can help please. Friends of ours have gone home for the summer and have kindly offered us their car whilst they are away. The car is leased through their company who have said we can drive it but have to sort our own insurance out. Does any one know if this is possible as we obviously don't own the car! It would be for a couple of months only. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner

Onelasttime said:


> I hope someone can help please. Friends of ours have gone home for the summer and have kindly offered us their car whilst they are away. The car is leased through their company who have said we can drive it but have to sort our own insurance out. Does any one know if this is possible as we obviously don't own the car! It would be for a couple of months only.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Ask the company?
The car surely already has insurance. Are they asking you to pay for it?


----------



## Mr Rossi

Can someone tell me what blue number plates on a car are for?


----------



## saraswat

Mr Rossi said:


> Can someone tell me what blue number plates on a car are for?


If it's the your simple plate with white letters/numbers on a blue background then that would be an export license plate.


----------



## Kashman

*Shipping Car from Canada to Dubai*

Hi all, 

I've decided to bring my car from Toronto to Dubai. I had a lot of room left in the company paid shipping container, that it's only costing me an additional $900 to bring my vehicle.

I know that I have paperwork in order to ship my car, but I have some questions on what happens when my car arrives.

1) There is a 5% tax on the car value. I drive a 2011 Lexus ES 350. Who decides the value car. Is there a stanadard book value that is used or do I get a dealership to access the value ?

2) In order to get plates, I assume, that the car has to be certified. Is there a good Lexus dealership that somebody can recommend. Hopefully a dealership that is not too pricy. 

3) I need to get my car windows tinted. Any recommendation on a reliable place. Car Windows can not be tinted for transport, otherwise, I would do it prior to arriving in Dubai

4) Does anyone know the approximate costs for the following :
Certification ?
Get a License Plate ?
Insurance (a couple in their 40s) ?
Car Tinting ?

5) If I missed something else that I should consider, about bringing my car to Dubai, please kindly let me know.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Simey

Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've decided to bring my car from Toronto to Dubai. I had a lot of room left in the company paid shipping container, that it's only costing me an additional $900 to bring my vehicle.
> 
> I know that I have paperwork in order to ship my car, but I have some questions on what happens when my car arrives.
> 
> 1) There is a 5% tax on the car value. I drive a 2011 Lexus ES 350. Who decides the value car. Is there a stanadard book value that is used or do I get a dealership to access the value ?
> 
> 2) In order to get plates, I assume, that the car has to be certified. Is there a good Lexus dealership that somebody can recommend. Hopefully a dealership that is not too pricy.
> 
> 3) I need to get my car windows tinted. Any recommendation on a reliable place. Car Windows can not be tinted for transport, otherwise, I would do it prior to arriving in Dubai
> 
> 4) Does anyone know the approximate costs for the following :
> Certification ?
> Get a License Plate ?
> Insurance (a couple in their 40s) ?
> Car Tinting ?
> 
> 5) If I missed something else that I should consider, about bringing my car to Dubai, please kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks for the help


There is a specific thread about importing a car from Canada. I also posted a thread about importing a car from the US after I did it, including all the details about registering etc. But hopefully this helps too. 

#1. No. Customs will determine the value. But in my experience the value won't be crazy. Mine was just a little over Kelley's Blue Book value. Expect to pay cash. 

#2. What do you mean by "certified"? There is a safety inspection that is done in the same place where you get your plates. It's a one stop shop. You show up with your car on a trailer, give them the piece of paper that customs gave you and they do the rest. 

#3. I don't know about window tinting. I don't think it is necessary and I don't have any tint on my car other than the factory tint. Personally I think that's safer for night driving than a heavy tint. You'll want to buy a collapsable window shade for the odd occasions when you don't park indoors or under a shade. 

#4. Getting your car inspected and registered is a few hundred Dirhams. I don't know what your car insurance will cost but mine wasn't much more than I paid in an urban area in the US. I would recommend you get a letter from your current insurer that hopefully documents a nice long no-claims period. It will make it easier for you to obtain a decent rate here.


----------



## MikeyBoy

That's great, insurance is based on value of the vehicle, not sure how that would be assessed. Let me know how it goes, what company did you use? The shipper should be able to assist with registration etc...


----------



## Simey

MikeyBoy said:


> That's great, insurance is based on value of the vehicle, not sure how that would be assessed.


In my experience (with Axa), completely arbitrarily.


----------



## Kashman

Simey said:


> There is a specific thread about importing a car from Canada. I also posted a thread about importing a car from the US after I did it, including all the details about registering etc. But hopefully this helps too.
> 
> #1. No. Customs will determine the value. But in my experience the value won't be crazy. Mine was just a little over Kelley's Blue Book value. Expect to pay cash.
> 
> #2. What do you mean by "certified"? There is a safety inspection that is done in the same place where you get your plates. It's a one stop shop. You show up with your car on a trailer, give them the piece of paper that customs gave you and they do the rest.
> 
> #3. I don't know about window tinting. I don't think it is necessary and I don't have any tint on my car other than the factory tint. Personally I think that's safer for night driving than a heavy tint. You'll want to buy a collapsable window shade for the odd occasions when you don't park indoors or under a shade.
> 
> #4. Getting your car inspected and registered is a few hundred Dirhams. I don't know what your car insurance will cost but mine wasn't much more than I paid in an urban area in the US. I would recommend you get a letter from your current insurer that hopefully documents a nice long no-claims period. It will make it easier for you to obtain a decent rate here.


Thanks for the info. Gives me a direction to go with.:clap2:


----------



## earthworm88

Kashman said:


> 3) I need to get my car windows tinted. Any recommendation on a reliable place. Car Windows can not be tinted for transport, otherwise, I would do it prior to arriving in Dubai


You will find two major players in the tinting business; Vkool & 3M. 30% tint is the legal limit for non-locals. For sedans, we are looking at average price of 1500 dhs depending on which grade (front windshield is separate and cannot be tinted). If you get it done outside of Dubai (ie RAK or Sharjah) it is cheaper. Vkool is generally more expensive than 3M. The decent grade ones (at least 60% heat reduction) will help with the heat especially in the summer months. 



Kashman said:


> 4) Does anyone know the approximate costs for the following :
> Certification ?
> Get a License Plate ?
> Insurance (a couple in their 40s) ?
> Car Tinting ?


"certification" (car inspection) and license plate is done at RTA. Car inspection is ~100 dhs. Registration ~400 dhs. If your tires are more than 3 years old, they will fail you and ask you to get new ones for the inspection test again (you get one month to do this without paying additional inspection fee). Insurance is based on the value of the car, nothing to do with the driver's age or color of your car  Based on the model and year, the insurer will give you an insured value and you pay 5% of that value. Please ask your current insurer to provide you a copy of a no-claim letter (if available) to get the no claim discount from the insurer here. 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Simey

earthworm88 said:


> You will find two major players in the tinting business; Vkool & 3M. 30% tint is the legal limit for non-locals. For sedans, we are looking at average price of 1500 dhs depending on which grade (front windshield is separate and cannot be tinted). If you get it done outside of Dubai (ie RAK or Sharjah) it is cheaper. Vkool is generally more expensive than 3M. The decent grade ones (at least 60% heat reduction) will help with the heat especially in the summer months.
> 
> 
> "certification" (car inspection) and license plate is done at RTA. Car inspection is ~100 dhs. Registration ~400 dhs. If your tires are more than 3 years old, they will fail you and ask you to get new ones for the inspection test again (you get one month to do this without paying additional inspection fee). Insurance is based on the value of the car, nothing to do with the driver's age or color of your car  Based on the model and year, the insurer will give you an insured value and you pay 5% of that value. Please ask your current insurer to provide you a copy of a no-claim letter (if available) to get the no claim discount from the insurer here.
> 
> Good luck with your move!


Insurance isn't completely independent of driver's age. Axa originally refused to provide comprehensive cover on my car because it is a sports car and so they feared a lot of accidents. When I pointed out my age they said OK and gave me the cover.

Of course, they haven't seen me drive.


----------



## vinnie4u

There are rumors on various websites saying that the FJ Cruiser will be discontinued post the 2014 model . Any truth in this?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Find a local. Tinting a vehicle is 60 to 80 dirhams. When it fades after 12 or so months, it will cost an extra 30 to 40 dirhams to take that off plus the doing it over amount. Or pay the 150 or so for the non chinese decent stuff that will last two years.


----------



## mgb

vinnie4u said:


> There are rumors on various websites saying that the FJ Cruiser will be discontinued post the 2014 model . Any truth in this?


Alas it seems it is - http://www.fjc-mag.com/latest-news/is-the-end-in-sight - read the bottom of the page.


----------



## vinnie4u

Thanks mgb, will it increase the value of fj's in general?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Not sure about this news chaps. Haven't heard even a whisper about it from the guys upstairs....


----------



## telecompro

Hi Guys,

I have a NZ passport and NZ licence but it has expired last year. Is there any way i go do an exchange without going through all those tests? and pay all this money...

P.S No i can not exchange my licences from UAE, as i have to go personally to NZ to do a renewal whcih sucks..

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## JP2013

Well the link now links to a further official Toyota page which seems to confirm it.

I hope it pushes the value of mine up! (more than claiming 'lady driven' in the advert does of course)


----------



## telecompro

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a NZ passport and NZ licence but it has expired last year. Is there any way i go do an exchange without going through all those tests? and pay all this money...
> 
> P.S No i can not exchange my licences from UAE, as i have to go personally to NZ to do a renewal whcih sucks..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated?


Can anyone help here?


----------



## Yorki

Re tinting there are some (or have been some) deals on a WWW site called Cobone. Free to join and you get money off not only auto but other goods and services too.

Not sure if this is advertising or just passing on a good website?


----------



## Bigjimbo

JP2013 said:


> Well the link now links to a further official Toyota page which seems to confirm it.
> 
> I hope it pushes the value of mine up! (more than claiming 'lady driven' in the advert does of course)


Dug a bit deeper and it is being discontinued in the USA market 2014. The Japan and Aus market version is continuing for the forseeable, however that is RHD, so not sure what to think really.


----------



## Guest

James,

will you have any sale anytime soon like this one: 999 aed down payment, 999 aed monthly, lease to buy.. I remember you had it before but I missed it.


----------



## TallyHo

You know, you can just go have the licence converted. Odds are they may not notice the expiration date. Government officials here especially at RTA aren't the brightest things around.





telecompro said:


> Can anyone help here?


----------



## telecompro

TallyHo said:


> You know, you can just go have the licence converted. Odds are they may not notice the expiration date. Government officials here especially at RTA aren't the brightest things around.


Can i preform the eye test there? to avoid going to a doc and then back to the RTA?

I might go tomorrow and try my luck ....I work in the DIFC so if you have any suggested close RTA, please let me know thanks


----------



## Yorki

telecompro said:


> Can i preform the eye test there? to avoid going to a doc and then back to the RTA?


Eye test have to be taken at an optician and cost around 100AED. You need your passport with visa and a passport sized (and approved) picture. They do your eye test then you take the certificate to the RTA center.... 

For your nearest RTA try this link....RTA Portal - RTA Home - Customers Service


----------



## telecompro

Yorki said:


> Eye test have to be taken at an optician and cost around 100AED. You need your passport with visa and a passport sized (and approved) picture. They do your eye test then you take the certificate to the RTA center....
> 
> For your nearest RTA try this link....RTA Portal - RTA Home - Customers Service



I hear some of the main centers offer the eye test where you get your licence..is this true? Al manara for example..


----------



## Mclovin oo7

telecompro said:


> I hear some of the main centers offer the eye test where you get your licence..is this true? Al manara for example..


I found the Bur Dubai traffic center in Al Barsha the best. They do have eye test there in a small building outside and they charge just AED 100.00 instead of AED 150.00 in some malls.


----------



## telecompro

TallyHo said:


> You know, you can just go have the licence converted. Odds are they may not notice the expiration date. Government officials here especially at RTA aren't the brightest things around.


The guy noticed the date and said i would have to go all the way back to NZ to get it renewed..seems he knows what hes doing hehe

Might try another center before going through the expensive classes


----------



## rsinner

telecompro said:


> Might try another center before going through the expensive classes


Not sure of the practice these days, but if you do need to take classes etc. try speaking to the driving institute to let you take the test directly. They sometimes let you do that (though they will make you pay for the min. 16 classes regardless)


----------



## Excellence

It can be a painful process no matter how you look at it. Just weigh out the differences and choose the best option


----------



## Tropicana

Has anyone transferred the registration of their car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi?

I heard Dubai does not do export plates so you need to take it on a flatbed truck, and that you may need a no-objection letter from the bank if the car is under a loan. 

Is it ever a hassle to get such a letter ?


----------



## JP2013

Dubai does export plates, I had them for a couple of weeks (max time you're allowed), bonus of export plates is that you don't have to pay Salik! not sure about no objection if you're under a loan


----------



## Tropicana

You learn something new everyday.
If you take a car loan, it is supposedly "not allowed" by any bank to give you a copy of your car loan terms and conditions. I checked with more than one showroom agent and they all said the line: "if you want to know anything, you will have to visit a branch"


----------



## mgb

Not any more (sadly)! They only give export plates out now if the car is going to a different country.



JP2013 said:


> Dubai does export plates, I had them for a couple of weeks (max time you're allowed), bonus of export plates is that you don't have to pay Salik! not sure about no objection if you're under a loan


----------



## JP2013

Do you need to tell them you're only taking it to Abu Dhabi...? I got mine August last year, they didn't ask too many questions


----------



## mgb

JP2013 said:


> Do you need to tell them you're only taking it to Abu Dhabi...? I got mine August last year, they didn't ask too many questions


Who knows! But I would imagine they will ask for a trade licence or an Omani/Saudi residency visa or driving license to prove you are removing the car from the UAE.

It is potentially easier and less hassle to stick it on the back of a truck. 

I also think that you will need to have some sort of paperwork from the bank to say it is ok to unregister it in Dubai, the car mortgage will be listed on the car's file with the RTA and I don't imagine they would let it go without a NOC or confirmation it's been paid off.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## sece11

*Motorbike license*

Hi - Ive a Full UK car license with Provisional Bike entitlement from '80's. does this cover me for bike license in Dubai?


----------



## Yorki

Anyone suggest a good audio fitters/auto electrician where I can get an IPod 'docking station' fitting into my Touareg to allow the IPod to be played through the factory stereo?


----------



## Peter Bryan

Jynxgirl said:


> Hahahahaha.... Oh Mavzor, you are funny one.
> 
> *Do I need a car in dubai.*
> Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> Jynxy: Depends on your circumstance. One is if you are single or a family unit. If you have to park in a parking lot at a mall and walk 15 mins over to get to your work building, then maybe the answer will be no. If your work is right next to a metro station and you live next to the metro, maybe no. If these above two you fit in, then the next thing to look at is what your weekends will be like. If you are a city person and will not venture out of dubai much, but rather go to brunches (drinking) or nights out (drinking) there is a ZERO tolerance policy so you wont use the car on the weekend. Why not use taxis or the metro and pocket that 2000 or so. Is a car nice to have though, YES  Are cars cheap enough to rent on the weekend or the odd day you want to go to fujeirah or abu dhabi, yes. If you have a family, all the above doesnt matter, just get a car.
> 
> *Should I rent or Buy.*
> Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> Jynxy: Rent for the first month or two until you decide what your niche is going to be in the uae. Also, just taking a gander on dubizzle should make you realize that MANY people come to the UAE and decide it just isnt for you by the number of one yearish cars, household goods, and even entire everything sales. If you buy in the first few months then you decide you cant stomach the initial thought of five years of tax free desrt living, you will have to dump the vehicle.
> 
> *What sort of car should I buy?*
> Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> Jynxy: If you are going to enjoy going out in the desert or going to beaches outside the city, you will most likely want a 4x4. If you are a city goer and wont be going 4x4ing, then a car might be a better option. If you live in an area with not alot of parking and you have to parallel park, might want to get a small car.
> 
> 
> *Should I buy a used car?*
> Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> Jynxy: Even the nicest western person from your own country, could of been out dune bashing and tearing the heck out of the car, meanwhile the inside and outside of the car that you can see, looks brand new and they are telling you they have never drove the suv hard  Even if you are mechanically inclined, suggest to take it to someone and have them put it up on a lift. If is used, check if the warranty will transfer if they are using that as a selling point. Also keep in mind that to maintain the warranty here, you usually have to take it to the dealer. The dealers have no competition so have horrible rates. If you buy new, you know what you are getting. Sometimes you are able to negotiate services in.
> 
> *Should I bring my car to dubai?*
> Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> Jynxy: Agree mostly, no. Only if it is paid off and a luxury model that you cant sell for what it is worth without losing quite alot of money and you KNOW you are going to like it here and stay for longer then a year or is a special model that one cant get here and can sell for more then what you can buy where you are from. Harleys and sport versions of some cars come to mind. Even then, stick it with family or friends if possible for when you go home to visit or for good.


Hi, I m peter if anyone has any solid information on importing a vehicle to the UAE. I can't seem to find actual facts and what is allowed and what isn't. I tried to do a search on the RTA webside but didn't find much.


From experience, i doubt talking to them on the phone will solve anything


----------



## cwarda

mavzor said:


> There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
> I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need a car in dubai.*
> Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> 
> *Should I rent or Buy.*
> Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> 
> *What sort of car should I buy?*
> Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> 
> *Should I buy a used car?*
> Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> 
> *Should I bring my car to dubai?*
> Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> 
> To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.
> 
> There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.
> 
> Otherwise here's a new place


Hi, am hoping to relocate to Dubai in Oct and have an allowance for leasing a car, we want a convertible and before anyone thinks I'm mad, all our cars in the UK have been soft tops and I know for most of the year the roof will be up but hey-ho, the missus insists ! Any agents recommended would be appreciated. Regards


----------



## saraswat

cwarda said:


> Hi, am hoping to relocate to Dubai in Oct and have an allowance for leasing a car, we want a convertible and before anyone thinks I'm mad, all our cars in the UK have been soft tops and I know for most of the year the roof will be up but hey-ho, the missus insists ! Any agents recommended would be appreciated. Regards


Look for Bigjimbo , he's a long time member and works with Toyota. Can't say for sure if he's got convertible options for you, but he has been recommended by other forum members. Look for his advertisement in the classifieds section of the site.


----------



## ccr

cwarda said:


> ?..we want a convertible...


Look into a hard top convertible (one that collapses a hard top into the trunk) like Infinity, BMW, etc. Will heat most of the heat off, and still top off comes Winter time.

I was SO close in getting the Infinity G-series convertible, but can't fit the golf bag and top down so went with a FX instead (and selling the 350Z, hint )

Good time to buy cars now...


----------



## jbonkers

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced mechanic/garage to do a decent health check on a car. I think I have found the one for me but just want to have it properly checked out. I have heard of AAA but have heard mixed reports?
Thanks


----------



## Desert Dog

Give Saluki Motorsport a call on 04 347 6939 and speak to Robbie - he should be able to help.


----------



## jbonkers

Desert Dog said:


> Give Saluki Motorsport a call on 04 347 6939 and speak to Robbie - he should be able to help.


Cheers Desert Dog, spoke to them there very reasonably priced too


----------



## Tropicana

Does anyone know what types of dents are actually checked for in the technical test when renewing a car registration? Are all dents required to be repaired or only larger ones ?


----------



## Guest

What do you guys think a fair price would be for a 2008 BMW 120i with only 22k km and looks like brand new (also tested no problems at all)?


----------



## bodieanddoyle

I have a question - I bought a car whilst I was employed and have since left the company. I need to do a visa run next week and was wondering if I have to re-register the car in my partners name. I've cleared all credit cards (as well as speeding fines) and outstanding debt, but there is this issue with the ownership of the car. The woman behind the counter advised me that she'd just have to change the status on the system from resident visa to tourist visa. 

Is this true?


----------



## varunjot

*Cars and dubai*

Well as in the above post there was a lot of helpful info as owning a car in Dubai is just not a necessity but a status about you.


----------



## bodieanddoyle

varunjot said:


> Well as in the above post there was a lot of helpful info as owning a car in Dubai is just not a necessity but a status about you.


I don't understand your point.


----------



## vantage

bodieanddoyle said:


> I don't understand your point.


there isn't one.


----------



## vantage

varunjot said:


> Well as in the above post there was a lot of helpful info as owning a car in Dubai is just not a necessity but a status about you.



if you are insecure, weak-minded and unable to make a decision for yourself without a television or magazine advert telling you what to drive, what to buy and what to wear, then yes.

For the rest of us - that's utter nonsense.


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> if you are insecure, weak-minded and unable to make a decision for yourself without a television or magazine advert telling you what to drive, what to buy and what to wear, then yes.
> 
> For the rest of us - that's utter nonsense.


Looking around the highways makes me think a lot of folks share that belief


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> Looking around the highways makes me think a lot of folks share that belief


sad world, isn't it!


----------



## Barnb0809

Does anyone know the service costs of cars such as an r8 or Porsche (secondhand)? I know they bleed you dry in the UK, but I (well my husband) would like to see how much it will be in Dubai. Like everyone we are coming out to save; don't want to end up with extremely high costs if we can help it! 

And yes I do understand "low cost Porsche" is a bit of an oxymoron.... 

I don't get the obsession with sports cars myself. I'm excited about buying a kia over there


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Barnb0809 said:


> Does anyone know the service costs of cars such as an r8 or Porsche (secondhand)? I know they bleed you dry in the UK, but I (well my husband) would like to see how much it will be in Dubai. Like everyone we are coming out to save; don't want to end up with extremely high costs if we can help it!
> 
> And yes I do understand "low cost Porsche" is a bit of an oxymoron....
> 
> I don't get the obsession with sports cars myself. I'm excited about buying a kia over there


Exactly the same here. Fancy cars are expensive regardless of where you're based unless you want to go outside the franchise.


----------



## Soulful House DJ

Hi there,

My wife and I are moving from Scotland to Dubai at the end of August. I think we will probably just get the one car but both get insured on it, as she works daytime and I will work nights.

I'd maybe eventually buy a second hand car, but I will certainly be looking to rent for the first few months at the very least. I don't need anything showy, I'm more interested in just finding myself a good deal!

I'm more than comfortable with Toyota! For me, it would be an upgrade!!


----------



## shezaa

if you are living in Dubai then you would definitely need a car and one can find many cheap car rental deals across the UAE online....


----------



## BBmover

Soulful House DJ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife and I are moving from Scotland to Dubai at the end of August. I think we will probably just get the one car but both get insured on it, as she works daytime and I will work nights.
> 
> I'd maybe eventually buy a second hand car, but I will certainly be looking to rent for the first few months at the very least. I don't need anything showy, I'm more interested in just finding myself a good deal!
> 
> I'm more than comfortable with Toyota! For me, it would be an upgrade!!


You could look at Diamond Lease.....they tend to lease Mitsubishi at reasonable prices. Both drivers, insurance and maintenance etc.


----------



## KateS

*Disco*

Anyone own or owned an LR4? We're thinking of buying a new one. We like it because it offers plenty of space and a bit of welly but we're concerned about reliability. Ta


----------



## Bear7

*Buying a Used car*

Hi, 
I wish to buy a second hand car from Dubizzle, before I purchase I wish to have it checked by garage/ dealer, so as I am not being scammed. 

Can you recommend somewhere? Is there a cost?


----------



## Desert Dog

Bear7 said:


> Hi,
> I wish to buy a second hand car from Dubizzle, before I purchase I wish to have it checked by garage/ dealer, so as I am not being scammed.
> 
> Can you recommend somewhere? Is there a cost?


Check post No. 880.


----------



## rutebrito

Hi everyone,

My husband just got his residence visa and we're now looking into him sponsoring mine.

After that, the next step would be to convert our driving license but mine doesn't have my new last name yet (we're newly weds), so the last name doesn't match my passport, although the license is still valid.

Do you think I'll have any problems converting my license?

We want to rent a car for a year and I don't want to be doing visa runs for that long...

Thanks!


----------



## BBmover

Do you have your old passport with your maiden name? 
Not sure how it would work but maybe if you turn up with all your residency docs, new and old passports, marriage certificate etc you may be able to have it done.....not very helpful but you can only try.
Good luck!


----------



## rutebrito

I had to hand over my old passport in order to get the new one but I will try with my marriage certificate, thanks!



BBmover said:


> Do you have your old passport with your maiden name?
> Not sure how it would work but maybe if you turn up with all your residency docs, new and old passports, marriage certificate etc you may be able to have it done.....not very helpful but you can only try.
> Good luck!


----------



## bodieanddoyle

bodieanddoyle said:


> I have a question - I bought a car whilst I was employed and have since left the company. I need to do a visa run next week and was wondering if I have to re-register the car in my partners name. I've cleared all credit cards (as well as speeding fines) and outstanding debt, but there is this issue with the ownership of the car. The woman behind the counter advised me that she'd just have to change the status on the system from resident visa to tourist visa.
> 
> Is this true?


Can anyone offer any advice regarding this? Thanks in advance...


----------



## BBmover

rutebrito said:


> I had to hand over my old passport in order to get the new one but I will try with my marriage certificate, thanks!


And as your husband will need to do an NOC for your license then you may put it in the wording of the letter?


----------



## Mclovin oo7

rutebrito said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband just got his residence visa and we're now looking into him sponsoring mine.
> 
> After that, the next step would be to convert our driving license but mine doesn't have my new last name yet (we're newly weds), so the last name doesn't match my passport, although the license is still valid.
> 
> Do you think I'll have any problems converting my license?
> 
> We want to rent a car for a year and I don't want to be doing visa runs for that long...
> 
> Thanks!


If you are still in your home country, is it hardtop get name change on driving license? Just a different way to try to resolve at the issue.


----------



## rutebrito

I'm already in Dubai and I did change the name but it takes 2 to 4 months to get the new license with the name change, sadly.



Mclovin oo7 said:


> If you are still in your home country, is it hardtop get name change on driving license? Just a different way to try to resolve at the issue.


----------



## Malayaalam

Hello Gents,

I'm looking for some advice on maintenance on a Land Rover LR3. I have heard that getting spare parts for the LR3 is significantly cheaper if bought in Sharjah. There is also supposed to be a shop here in Dubai with UK trained mechanics that are willing to put these parts on your vehicle. Anyone heard the same?

...oh and I'm actually also looking for a used LR3, so if you have one or know someone who is looking to sell theirs feel free to let me know.

Cheers


----------



## ravi7212

*Rent a car*

If you are searching to rent a carin dubai for cheap say for 60 dhs/day. Please be aware that cheap cars are a trouble. These cars have low on baterries, A/C problems, engine problems. Please be ready to deal with unproffesionals. Indigo rent a car is the company which i came across. They have a lovely website but when i visited their office in Al Quoz, i was surprised to see a car workshop with a dirty disorganised office. The pakistani guys talking on the phone with urdu badwords ad shouting on the phone. They have lovely cars on their website but the car they gave me for aed 60/- was with noise in the engine. door keys do not work, petrol consumption is high, headlights do no work,tyres make noise when you turn. I ALWAYS FELT THE TYRES MAY COME OUT WHEN DRIVING. INDIGO IS A pakistani company with lots of cars standing and most of them are not in use please do not look for cheap cars as your life is at stake.


----------



## mgb

Malayaalam said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on maintenance on a Land Rover LR3. I have heard that getting spare parts for the LR3 is significantly cheaper if bought in Sharjah. There is also supposed to be a shop here in Dubai with UK trained mechanics that are willing to put these parts on your vehicle. Anyone heard the same?
> 
> ...oh and I'm actually also looking for a used LR3, so if you have one or know someone who is looking to sell theirs feel free to let me know.
> 
> Cheers


Why on earth would you want a landrover here? 
Expensive to run, poor reliability and a high centre of gravity which is not desirable in a desert car.


----------



## Desert Dog

Malayaalam said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on maintenance on a Land Rover LR3. I have heard that getting spare parts for the LR3 is significantly cheaper if bought in Sharjah. There is also supposed to be a shop here in Dubai with UK trained mechanics that are willing to put these parts on your vehicle. Anyone heard the same?
> 
> ...oh and I'm actually also looking for a used LR3, so if you have one or know someone who is looking to sell theirs feel free to let me know.
> 
> Cheers


Give the guys at Saluki Motorsport a call on 04 347 6939 - they specialise in Land Rovers. They also know of customer cars which come up for sale occasionally.


----------



## Desert Dog

mgb said:


> Why on earth would you want a landrover here?
> Expensive to run, poor reliability and a high centre of gravity which is not desirable in a desert car.


... says the man who can't drive his FJ!


----------



## mgb

Desert Dog said:


> ... says the man who can't drive his FJ!


MAN????? lol
Btw Hubby bought me a swb patrol 3 years ago - follow me if you dare, catch me if you can


----------



## Desert Dog

Sorry!!! Wrongly assumed that you were a bloke.... apologies!

But I will take you up on your challenge.... and to you I say, 'catch me if YOU can"!

Gauntlet duly thrown at your feet!


----------



## boris&L

mavzor said:


> There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
> I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need a car in dubai.*
> Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> 
> *Should I rent or Buy.*
> Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> 
> *What sort of car should I buy?*
> Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> 
> *Should I buy a used car?*
> Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> 
> *Should I bring my car to dubai?*
> Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> 
> To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.
> 
> There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.
> 
> Otherwise here's a new place


I always advise new comers to Dubai to rent a car for the first year. Hertz have pretty cool deals. If you are new and have about 3,000 AED to spare per mont, then go for a 4x4 rental with Hertz (the price list is higher, but it's Dubai and everything is negotiable.

This year will give you enough time to see the abundance of quality drivers in Dubai (being quite sarcastic :boxing: ) and also fill your lonely weekends with car shopping  ... ask for more questions if needed


----------



## Pranchi

*Driving File transfer from Sharjah to Dubai- A Half day job.!!*

Driving File transfer from Sharjah to Dubai- A Half day job.!!

Hello all , 
After applying for LMV driving license and passed the theory exam, I didn’t get chance to continue in Sharjah for further driving lessons due to my transfer to Dubai.
When I was asking for “How to transfer my driving license file from Sharjah to Dubai, I got no helping information from Google, besides many are saying it’s so hectic to get. 
When I asked to a driving school office, they also said it’s Impossible to transfer driving file from Sharjah to Dubai .
Now I tell you, it’s possible..!! Easy..!! Just need a half day to spend..
First, you must prepare the following documents
1-	Your passport copy (4x)
2-	Your emirates ID copy (4x)
3-	Your Visa Copy (4x) 
4-	NOC from your sponsor
You can download the NOC specimen PDF file from Emirates Driving Institute Website. BUT you should add a line along with that “You are currently working in Dubai branch”
5-	Trade license Copy of your Company (Both Sharjah and Dubai) the company name should be same under one sponsor.
6-	8 recent passport size photographs 
7-	Your Native Driving License Copy (3x). If you have a valid driving license with a minimum 5 years in your native country, u will get leverage in classes and fee

TASK 1

Go to Emirates Driving School, Al Qusais
Keep all above documents as a file (single copies each)
Keep all Original Documents (Passport, Emirates ID, Native Driving license etc)
Meet the receptions and they will give you a token,
Then go to the Cash counter and pay AED 30 for typing Arabic application form.
Go to the typing area and give all Documents along with the AED30 Receipt
He will ask u your mobile number and finish the file.
Go to RTA office, in same compound.
Meet the RTA In charge Officer.
He will verify your documents and sign, ask you to go further to another officer.
Pay AED60 there and they will provide you a concealed letter to Sharjah Muroor, and keep your application with them.

This task will finish within 30-60 mnts

TASK 2

Go to Sharjah Muroor (Traffic Department)
Show this concealed letter to the reception officer
He will check the letter and put a seal, then
He will ask you to go Department No9
There you can meet another reception
Show the paper, 
He will ask you to go Counter No.7
There you submit the Letter with Your Passport copy
He may ask you Original Passport.
Pay AED 150 there
You will get NOC..!!

You shall take hardly 30-60 mnts there!!

Back to same RTA Office, Al Qusais

Give the NOC

They will attach that NOC with your application and ask to file your driving license in Emirates Driving Institute..!!

There you start your driving lessons in Dubai..!!

That’s it..!!

A BIG plus point is, in Sharjah , only few higher professions can apply automatic driving, but in Dubai its unique. So IF your company has Branch in Dubai, apply there for even a 6 months, obtain ur LMV license easly in automatic gear.


----------



## Gavtek

You are crazy for desert safari.


----------



## dizzyizzy

dubaitour341 said:


> i love to go dubai and i want to drive jeep in desert safari but i have not driving license. so i can also enjoy it. please tell me i am crazy for desert safari.


Yes sir, you are too much crazy.


----------



## wazza2222

dubaitour341 said:


> i love to go dubai and i want to drive jeep in desert safari but i have not driving license. so i can also enjoy it. please tell me i am crazy for desert safari.


You are crazy but I like you. Please post more often.


----------



## JP2013

You are super crazy. 

Tell us how it goes


----------



## Felixtoo2

No licence? You'll fit right in!


----------



## AbuOskar

Driving license expired? How long can I still renew?
My driving license expired in May 2013, but I was not in the country to renew . . . now back and applying for new residency (have work visa already). 
how long after the expiry cut off can I still renew the license and when do I have to apply for a new one? 
Only have currently my old old German one and maybe a Chinese or Qatari to trade in . . . moving a lot in the past 20 years haha, txs for help and advise
AO


----------



## M3red

Ok so I have my eye test (150 aed rip off) non objection letter a million photos, my old licence, copies of visa passport.

Which rta actually issues licences? Is there one in down town? The rta website is as clear as you would expect something her in the UAE to be! Is there one at the mall of the emirates?


----------



## Frenjon

I've found this guide on RTA's website (Road and Transport Authority). They are the ones that "take care of" fine and speed cams, Salik an so on.

Light Motor Vehicle Handbook - A Guide to Safe Driving
http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/eservices/PDF_Catalog/Light_Motor_Handbook_EN.pdf

It's a huge guide that goes through the traffic conditions for light motor vehicles in UAE - as an upcoming resident, I've had special focus on the enormous roundabouts (page 145-148) also the weird checkered yellow fields in many busy intersections, see page 123 about Box Junctions. There's also described what the different fines are and the concept of Black Points!

Another little piece of news - although a month old, and probably not very relevant unless you drive around all day long. RTA has removed the max daily limit that was in place on 24 AED for Salik.

RTA to Cancel Daily Cap for Salik from 15th July 2013

-Jonas


----------



## Maxfree

AbuOskar said:


> Driving license expired? How long can I still renew?
> My driving license expired in May 2013, but I was not in the country to renew . . . now back and applying for new residency (have work visa already).
> how long after the expiry cut off can I still renew the license and when do I have to apply for a new one?
> Only have currently my old old German one and maybe a Chinese or Qatari to trade in . . . moving a lot in the past 20 years haha, txs for help and advise
> AO


You can drive with your expired DL. Mine expired a year ago and I used it for 3 months. If stopped you will be fined 200 AED for not renewing it.


----------



## looper

Hey fellow expats...does anyone has experience with motors-uae used car sales? Their offers seem reasonable but I don't want a second 4x4 experience....


----------



## Besgmacl

Not that keen in driving over there myself. Does anybody know of any companies that provide drivers with vehicles that can be hired for half to a full day?


----------



## pramod2525

*Inquiry regarding insurance Claim*

Dear sir,

My company given me a rent a car for travelling . My Dubai licence validity is now 6 month only. I met with an accident and vehicle insurance is covered full but i worried if insurance people will reject it . Is iam payable to Rent a car if insurance rejects to pay for damages . Rent a car people telling that as per their contract with insurance is that the driver licence must be at least 1 year validity. Is iam legally payful to rent a car . Please solve my doubt.


----------



## vantage

pramod2525 said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> My company given me a rent a car for travelling . My Dubai licence validity is now 6 month only. I met with an accident and vehicle insurance is covered full but i worried if insurance people will reject it . Is iam payable to Rent a car if insurance rejects to pay for damages . Rent a car people telling that as per their contract with insurance is that the driver licence must be at least 1 year validity. Is iam legally payful to rent a car . Please solve my doubt.


it depends what is written in the contract. That will be the answer in this case, i'd think.
I assume you have the full document?


----------



## SimonPaul

*Drivers license Exchange*

Good Day Folks

This has probably been answered before< I did search but couldnt find anything..

I have just arrived from South Africa, lived there for many years, born in the UK, so have both passports, MY current drivers license is from SA, My question is, if i get my resident visa in my UK passport will I be able to exchange my SA license or does the visa need to be in the SA passport to swop that license? If so what are my best options?

Thanks alot guys for any help..

Simon


----------



## pramod2525

Dear sir,

Thanks for the reply . But in my case my company taken car from one person and he has signed documents for rent a car and i don't know what is mentioned in contract. But iam not directly connected to rent a car . Company took car and given it for me driving. Now i worry am i responsible for damage coast or company ? Is my company have rights to take any action towards me like cutting amount from salary etc. .


----------



## pramod2525

*Inquiry regarding insurance Claim*



vantage said:


> it depends what is written in the contract. That will be the answer in this case, i'd think.
> I assume you have the full document?


Dear sir,

Thanks for the reply . But in my case my company taken car from one person and he has signed documents for rent a car and i don't know what is mentioned in contract. But iam not directly connected to rent a car . Company took car and given it for me driving. Now i worry am i responsible for damage coast or company ? Is my company have rights to take any action towards me like cutting amount from salary etc. .


----------



## abbzia786

*USA Drivers License*

Hello All
I was hoping someone can advise me on this. I am coming from Chicago for a 4 day visit renting a car from Abu Dhabi through Hertz via AutoEurope.
I have my wife, 3 and 5 yr old and will have 5 - 6 suitcases as i am traveliing to India from there
1. Should i go with the toyota fortuner or the honda pilot
2. A ocuple years ago, I rented the fortuner for a 3 day visit base d on my USA drivers license. Can anyone advise if anything has changed and if my US drivers license with a passport copy is good to go?

Your responses are very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## vantage

abbzia786 said:


> Hello All
> I was hoping someone can advise me on this. I am coming from Chicago for a 4 day visit renting a car from Abu Dhabi through Hertz via AutoEurope.
> I have my wife, 3 and 5 yr old and will have 5 - 6 suitcases as i am traveliing to India from there
> 1. Should i go with the toyota fortuner or the honda pilot
> 2. A ocuple years ago, I rented the fortuner for a 3 day visit base d on my USA drivers license. Can anyone advise if anything has changed and if my US drivers license with a passport copy is good to go?
> 
> Your responses are very much appreciated.
> Thank you.


4day rental?
I wouldn't worry about which car. Both will be fine. Similar size.


----------



## muscattraveller

Has anyone shipped their car from Oman into UAE and if so could you share the process with me.. Any help would be appreciated..Thanks


----------



## jessicarobin

Is there any demand for truck drivers in UAE.


----------



## Rainmaker

Hi. I was looking to buy a Nissan Patrol mid range option, and the showroom on SZR quoted me 135K. The next I see a different dealer (I mean not Al Rostamani) on dubizzle advertising the same model for 120K only. I'm breaking my head, what's the catch?? I suppose same GCC specs and same stuff...


----------



## Bigjimbo

Doni said:


> Hi. I was looking to buy a Nissan Patrol mid range option, and the showroom on SZR quoted me 135K. The next I see a different dealer (I mean not Al Rostamani) on dubizzle advertising the same model for 120K only. I'm breaking my head, what's the catch?? I suppose same GCC specs and same stuff...


You should buy from the dealer. It will make a difference when you sell it.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Explain how you think it will make any difference where you bought the car when the time comes to selling it?


----------



## divngator

please explain that to me as well. I brought my truck from the states and I have people asking me daily if I want to sell it. As a matter of fact, I bought my wife an Edge and have had nothing but trouble from the dealer. It has been recalled once, and had catastrophic failure (which was fixed no problem) but when you bring it in, they act as if you owe them something when it's still fully under warranty. Believe me when I tell you that no dealership in the UAE has the customer service skills of North America. By the way, I base this on Ford, Subaru, Toyota, and Dodge direct dealings.


----------



## Gyp Rosetti

I have a car allowance of 3, 600 a month and I plan to be in dubai for 2-3 years. Any opinions on whether I'm better to rent or lease? And also for that monthly allowance amount what sort of car can I get? As I have a family ( 4 year old and 4 month old) I would prefer a big 4x4
Thanks in advance


----------



## looper

Gyp Rosetti said:


> I have a car allowance of 3, 600 a month and I plan to be in dubai for 2-3 years. Any opinions on whether I'm better to rent or lease? And also for that monthly allowance amount what sort of car can I get? As I have a family ( 4 year old and 4 month old) I would prefer a big 4x4
> Thanks in advance


if you finance the car your allowance should be fine for a 4x4. I think someone on the board has a Pajero on lease for the amount of your allowance. So you will be fine anyway


----------



## Gyp Rosetti

Thanks looper


----------



## merlinhenry

Need a help one of my friends got a truck driver job in Dubai whether it is possible to change India driving license to Dubai driving license.


----------



## lordaragon

Hey all, 

I've got my eyes set on a dodge challenger v8, always been a fan of the car... Before taking the plunge, wanted to check if there are any potential nightmares in store, regarding dodge dealer service here in DXB (for that matter any american muscle car service). 

Any advise and owner reviews welcome... 

Cheers...


----------



## imac

lordaragon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've got my eyes set on a dodge challenger v8, always been a fan of the car... Before taking the plunge, wanted to check if there are any potential nightmares in store, regarding dodge dealer service here in DXB (for that matter any american muscle car service).
> 
> Any advise and owner reviews welcome...
> 
> Cheers...


The SRT8 is *EXPENSIVE* to upkeep if that's the one you are looking at... the RT is cheaper to service by about half... and you only need to service the RT's half as often... 

Servicing the fancy fu-fu german's is cheaper than servicing an SRT8...

Dealership wont offer you an included service contract for the SRT8... you will have to pay for each service...

That said... I have an SRT8... you will need to replace tires often (specially if you get yourself a manual tranny like mine)... 

get yourself the SRT8... you don't buy this car because it will be expensive... you buy it to see the confused expression of the guy in the BMW who thought he understood what "fast" was...


----------



## lordaragon

imac said:


> The SRT8 is *EXPENSIVE* to upkeep if that's the one you are looking at... the RT is cheaper to service by about half... and you only need to service the RT's half as often...
> 
> Servicing the fancy fu-fu german's is cheaper than servicing an SRT8...
> 
> Dealership wont offer you an included service contract for the SRT8... you will have to pay for each service...
> 
> That said... I have an SRT8... you will need to replace tires often (specially if you get yourself a manual tranny like mine)...
> 
> get yourself the SRT8... you don't buy this car because it will be expensive... you buy it to see the confused expression of the guy in the BMW who thought he understood what "fast" was...


Thanks imac... still negotiating with the wifey to upgrade from RT to SRT8.. She insists the SRT8 no way fits into a powerful, yet "passenger" sedan that we had initially agreed on. (though I am hopeful I could convince her to OK the upgrade  ) 

I wouldn't mind paying for the service, and that I will have to service it twice as frequently (mostly for the confused look n the beemer's). The worry is, in spite of spending the money, do the dealers do a good job at service? Or will I have to endure months of wait for trivial spare parts, and shoddy service jobs? Whats your experience been like?


----------



## imac

Ive only taken mine in once for its 5k, its still new, but my experience with AF in AD (should be similar in DXB) was these guys knew what they were doing, and in chatting with the service manager here, they try and stock most SRT8 parts because of their "premium" nature... if there is anything they don't have, they can get it shipped from Mopar pretty quick...

Two more things to consider.. 

the Challenger is a tank, and even though it comes with Park Sense, does not have a factory rear view camera... you can get an aftermarket, but they are crap if you go for the ones that hook into the in dash Nav... you will need to be very comfortable in backing into a parking spot without one...

If you decide to get a manual tranny (and getting an automatic tranny on a Challenger SRT8 is blasphemy) then also know that most valet's only have automatic licenses... so you wont be able to use valet service in most places... not a problem for me anyway, I would never let a valet touch my car...

Have you considered the Charger SRT8? Same engine, comes with paddle shifters (it does not have a manual tranny model, only comes in auto) but it has a back up camera... its not a Challenger, but its really zippy too, and a LOT of fun to drive... also has better WAF... Wife Acceptance Factor....


----------



## Edino

lordaragon said:


> Thanks imac... still negotiating with the wifey to upgrade from RT to SRT8.. She insists the SRT8 no way fits into a powerful, yet "passenger" sedan that we had initially agreed on. (though I am hopeful I could convince her to OK the upgrade  )
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying for the service, and that I will have to service it twice as frequently (mostly for the confused look n the beemer's). The worry is, in spite of spending the money, do the dealers do a good job at service? Or will I have to endure months of wait for trivial spare parts, and shoddy service jobs? Whats your experience been like?



I strongly advice to be very careful when going for a Dodge if it is a used car. They do not have a good reliability reputation (although the engine is bullet proof, everything around it is made to a price), so its a car that you can enjoy best during a relative short ownership time (Unless you do not mind regular service requirements, and the money it drains). Having said this, they are a lot of fun!

I had in the past a Dodge, and it was the worst ownership experience I had from all cars. If you like muscle cars, the Mustang is much more solid, its the one I would go for. 

Also, if anyone would like to compare a BMW with a SRT8 (like in a previous post), its a world of difference. By a muscle car like SRT8 its all about power on the rear wheels; not about handling, refinement, technology, quality, balance and comfort. For the latter, that is what BMW is, and the SRT8 not .


----------



## imac

Edino said:


> ... not about handling, refinement, technology, quality, balance and comfort. For the latter, that is what BMW is, and the SRT8 not .


Horse****...


----------



## vantage

lordaragon said:


> Thanks imac... still negotiating with the wifey


forgiveness is easier to get than permission.......


----------



## looper

imac said:


> Horse****...


agreed...BMW's, in the right version, are great sports cars. Ever tried the M-Series?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

imac said:


> Horse****...



Interesting

Dodge SRT 392 vs BMW 1 series.

Comparison Test: 2011 Dodge Challenger SRT8 vs. 2011 BMW 1 Series M Coupe

No need to test against the bigger brother M5 as the baby Bimmer seems to have it covered. 
http://fastestlaps.com/photos/bmw_m5_e60_4ebe96e6dad77.jpg


----------



## imac

looper said:


> agreed...BMW's, in the right version, are great sports cars. Ever tried the M-Series?


I have... my BIL had one for a time... I have personally never owned a BMW and never will... and I dont have anything against BMW's... they are good cars... 

what pisses me off is the *owners* and the air of superiority they feel entitled to when making claims about comfort and handling...

Same is true of toyota owners and their claims of reliability... also utter horse****...


----------



## Roxtec Blue

imac said:


> I have... my BIL had one for a time... I have personally never owned a BMW and never will... and I dont have anything against BMW's... they are good cars...
> 
> what pisses me off is the *owners* and the air of superiority they feel entitled to when making claims about comfort and handling...
> 
> Same is true of toyota owners and their claims of reliability... also utter horse****...


Two in the family at present. Both housed in the UK.

One 1 Series m-sport and the previous model M5 (v10) not the newer v8. The five is more of a family motor. Ie seats 5 but can be stupid quick and easy to chip. Trouble is it eats tyres if you use it to its potential. Basic service yesterday cost me 3000 Aed (at a UK main dealer). Heading to an independent BMW specialist for the next one.

Wouldn't have either in the UAE as the dealer is.................? not very good shall we say


----------



## looper

imac said:


> I have... my BIL had one for a time... I have personally never owned a BMW and never will... and I dont have anything against BMW's... they are good cars...
> 
> what pisses me off is the *owners* and the air of superiority they feel entitled to when making claims about comfort and handling...
> 
> Same is true of toyota owners and their claims of reliability... also utter horse****...


aahh those kinda owners...I think you find them with almost any kind of car but there seems to be a bit higher density within BMWs. Their driving mainly sux, so why care? You can have the best car in the world..if your driving is not up to the car your round times will be laughed at. So why bother?


----------



## imac

Roxtec Blue said:


> Interesting
> 
> Dodge SRT 392 vs BMW 1 series.
> 
> Comparison Test: 2011 Dodge Challenger SRT8 vs. 2011 BMW 1 Series M Coupe
> 
> No need to test against the bigger brother M5 as the baby Bimmer seems to have it covered.
> http://fastestlaps.com/photos/bmw_m5_e60_4ebe96e6dad77.jpg


You do realize that the BMW has a 1200 lb advantage over the SRT8 right?


----------



## imac

Roxtec Blue said:


> ...Ie seats 5 but can be stupid quick and easy to chip. Trouble is it eats tyres if you use it to its potential...


The Challenger can *technically* seat 5... provided 3 of them are no more than 2 ft tall...

Much roomier than my Shelby back home though... I could barely even throw in my laptop bag into the back seat of my Shelby without having to adjust it...


And the '13 Challenger SRT8's have launch control which really cuts down on the wheel spin... but it still eats through the rubber alarmingly fast... same with my Shelby... I had to change tires on my Shelby every 6 months... and I expect the same with the Challenger...


----------



## Edino

imac said:


> I have... my BIL had one for a time... I have personally never owned a BMW and never will... and I dont have anything against BMW's... they are good cars...
> 
> what pisses me off is the *owners* and the air of superiority they feel entitled to when making claims about comfort and handling...
> 
> Same is true of toyota owners and their claims of reliability... also utter horse****...



Most "owners" would say that because its their experience. I think the air of superiority you maybe feeling is your imagination, due to whatever cause. I hope you relax next time, and do not get pissed off. I for certain love meeting people that are passionate with their cars and have strong opinions, even if they would brag about their car . It never pisses me off...


----------



## lordaragon

imac said:


> Ive only taken mine in once for its 5k, its still new, but my experience with AF in AD (should be similar in DXB) was these guys knew what they were doing, and in chatting with the service manager here, they try and stock most SRT8 parts because of their "premium" nature... if there is anything they don't have, they can get it shipped from Mopar pretty quick...
> 
> Two more things to consider..
> 
> the Challenger is a tank, and even though it comes with Park Sense, does not have a factory rear view camera... you can get an aftermarket, but they are crap if you go for the ones that hook into the in dash Nav... you will need to be very comfortable in backing into a parking spot without one...
> 
> If you decide to get a manual tranny (and getting an automatic tranny on a Challenger SRT8 is blasphemy) then also know that most valet's only have automatic licenses... so you wont be able to use valet service in most places... not a problem for me anyway, I would never let a valet touch my car...
> 
> Have you considered the Charger SRT8? Same engine, comes with paddle shifters (it does not have a manual tranny model, only comes in auto) but it has a back up camera... its not a Challenger, but its really zippy too, and a LOT of fun to drive... also has better WAF... Wife Acceptance Factor....


The AF folks at SZR seemed good too, just wasnt sure how long it lasted... I'm less worried about the size itself (used to a Yukon while in the States, and backing up a Fortuner into "pull it out of thin air" parking holes in India)... However, if my PRO is to be believed, I cannot convert my US license, because I do not have a US passport, and obtaining a manual license through a road test here, is turning out to be a huge pain in the *** these days.. Depending on how things go, might have to settle for an automatic license  

I loved the Charger too, for the humungous space it offers, and its ALMOST as much fun to drive as the Challenger.. only ALMOST


----------



## lordaragon

looper said:


> agreed...BMW's, in the right version, are great sports cars. Ever tried the M-Series?


Agreed, just don't have the money for the M's at the moment... I wouldn't touch any other BMW..


----------



## imac

lordaragon said:


> ...However, if my PRO is to be believed, I cannot convert my US license, because I do not have a US passport, and obtaining a manual license through a road test here, is turning out to be a huge pain in the *** these days.. Depending on how things go, might have to settle for an automatic license
> ...


I've read varying posts about how, if you just happen to luck out and get someone in a good mood on that day, then they don't pay attention to the fact that your license and passport don't match... but your PRO is correct, you need to have both passport and license from the same country in order to be able to swap...

The day I went to get mine done in AD, the lady was a stickler, and there was another gentleman in the same situation as yours, and she would not swap him out...

I don't understand why getting a manual one would be harder than getting an automatic one? You are just shifting gears, the rest is the same, isn't it? Personally, I actually feel more comfortable driving a stick than an automatic...


----------



## vantage

imac said:


> I've read varying posts about how, if you just happen to luck out and get someone in a good mood on that day, then they don't pay attention to the fact that your license and passport don't match... but your PRO is correct, you need to have both passport and license from the same country in order to be able to swap...
> 
> The day I went to get mine done in AD, the lady was a stickler, and there was another gentleman in the same situation as yours, and she would not swap him out...
> 
> I don't understand why getting a manual one would be harder than getting an automatic one? You are just shifting gears, the rest is the same, isn't it? Personally, I actually feel more comfortable driving a stick than an automatic...


you're making the assumption the driving instructor / tester can actually drive manual!


----------



## lordaragon

imac said:


> I've read varying posts about how, if you just happen to luck out and get someone in a good mood on that day, then they don't pay attention to the fact that your license and passport don't match... but your PRO is correct, you need to have both passport and license from the same country in order to be able to swap...
> 
> The day I went to get mine done in AD, the lady was a stickler, and there was another gentleman in the same situation as yours, and she would not swap him out...
> 
> I don't understand why getting a manual one would be harder than getting an automatic one? You are just shifting gears, the rest is the same, isn't it? Personally, I actually feel more comfortable driving a stick than an automatic...


Irrespective of my PRO's opinion, I am going to try the swap nevertheless... 

As for the manual vs automatic one, I've heard this from multiple sources that they just tend to be MORE fussy with the manual applications. Given the fact they make the whole license thing sound pretty much like a lottery (unless of course you take the swap route), it did not sound unreasonable at all.... I've driven sticks for the majority of my driving history, and as such am certainly more comfortable with em... 

But given a choice between "no license" and "automatic license", you know which side I'd end up on..


----------



## vantage

lordaragon said:


> But given a choice between "no license" and "automatic license", you know which side I'd end up on..


Lord Aragon, should you not really be on a horse?


----------



## imac

vantage said:


> Lord Aragon, should you not really be on a horse?


roflmao! that was hilarious!


----------



## lordaragon

Hence the Challenger... 



vantage said:


> Lord Aragon, should you not really be on a horse?


----------



## vantage

lordaragon said:


> Hence the Challenger...


Does a Mustang not trump a a Challenger as a horse?

(Or a Pinto....)


----------



## Felixtoo2

You could always start with a Hyundai Pony lol!


----------



## LdnSvoDxb

*exchanging Freezone Uk driving license*

I'm sure in the previous 97 pages this has been dealt with but I have not enough time to check every listing that mentions driving licences - I am with a free zone company and this is what I needed to exchange my UK driving license.
If you forget a copy of something in Al Barsha centre you can make copies for 1 dirham per page. If your driving to Al Barsh there is plenty of parking there which is free.

1) completed application form
2) original passport
3) copy of passport
4) original Emirates I.D.
5) Copy of Emirtaes I.D.
6) Original licence 
7) copy of original
8 2 pictures
9) Copy of residense visa
10 - A letter from DAFZA - down loadable from their web site.
11) eye test - I did it at Dubai mall and it cost 150 dhs


----------



## Brutalin

LdnSvoDxb said:


> I'm sure in the previous 97 pages this has been dealt with but I have not enough time to check every listing that mentions driving licences - I am with a free zone company and this is what I needed to exchange my UK driving license.
> If you forget a copy of something in Al Barsha centre you can make copies for 1 dirham per page. If your driving to Al Barsh there is plenty of parking there which is free.
> 
> 1) completed application form
> 2) original passport
> 3) copy of passport
> 4) original Emirates I.D.
> 5) Copy of Emirtaes I.D.
> 6) Original licence
> 7) copy of original
> 8 2 pictures
> 9) Copy of residense visa
> 10 - A letter from DAFZA - down loadable from their web site.
> 11) eye test - I did it at Dubai mall and it cost 150 dhs



Wow. Lucky I am not from UK. Haha

I Changed my South African driver's license last week with the following documents:

-Original passport with residency Visa
-Copy of Passport and residency Visa
-South African license translated to Arabic

Had no eye test. Didn't fill in any paperwork. He did everything, asked me to sign, took a picture, paid AED 200. DONE

Took about 15mins.


----------



## vildadalen

Maybe this has been mentioned before, so my apology. I am interested to know what is the *safest *car for a family with a budget of 70k! Only daily drives from school/work/home/shopping. But I see that safety is the most important factor for us since we hear scary stories about driving in Dubai. 

Any feedback about the mark and where to buy, new or used is much appreciated.


----------



## LdnSvoDxb

Brutalin said:


> Wow. Lucky I am not from UK. Haha
> 
> I Changed my South African driver's license last week with the following documents:
> 
> -Original passport with residency Visa
> -Copy of Passport and residency Visa
> -South African license translated to Arabic
> 
> Had no eye test. Didn't fill in any paperwork. He did everything, asked me to sign, took a picture, paid AED 200. DONE
> 
> Took about 15mins.


Lucky you !!! and to end my story I didn't actually need the pictures and they charged me 410 dhs, I guess because i work for a Freezone company.


----------



## moitmohamed

Hello All,
Once in Dubai, when purchasing a new vehicle, is there any tips I should be aware of, so I don't get fleeced. Is it better to purchase in Dubai, Ajman, etc... any thoughts on thats?

Cheers.


----------



## edthehedgehog

Anyone have any experience about leasing a Jaguar XF price wise? Been hankering after one for a while and a move to dubai may well be my chance to get to it ... Cheers


----------



## venomsaajid

Hey guys.... as the summer settles down im planning on opening a file for my driving license.... Ive heard so many stories about the different driving institutions.. but which one in your opinion is best to deal with? 
A colleague of mine recently got his driving license with emirates drivings school, he failed once but got it on the second drive. 
I need mine asap as i have a job in hand with a contract ive already signed and i will need to get a car to make traveling to work easier. 
any advice and guidance is appreciated. 
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## venomsaajid

Hey guys.... as the summer settles down im planning on opening a file for my driving license.... Ive heard so many stories about the different driving institutions.. but which one in your opinion is best to deal with? 
A colleague of mine recently got his driving license with emirates drivings school, he failed once but got it on the second drive. 
I need mine asap as i have a job in hand with a contract ive already signed and i will need to get a car to make traveling to work easier. 
any advice and guidance is appreciated. 
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## geekgirl_5

Brutalin said:


> Wow. Lucky I am not from UK. Haha
> 
> I Changed my South African driver's license last week with the following documents:
> 
> -Original passport with residency Visa
> -Copy of Passport and residency Visa
> -South African license translated to Arabic
> 
> Had no eye test. Didn't fill in any paperwork. He did everything, asked me to sign, took a picture, paid AED 200. DONE
> 
> Took about 15mins.


Go you. I paid 410Dhs, had to get photos and eye test though. Also a No Objection Certificate. Didn't need to fill in any forms or get anything translated though. The funny part is, when I went to hire a car, they wouldn't hire one out because the license was under a year old. Thankfully, they accepted my SA license


----------



## geekgirl_5

venomsaajid said:


> Hey guys.... as the summer settles down im planning on opening a file for my driving license.... Ive heard so many stories about the different driving institutions.. but which one in your opinion is best to deal with?
> A colleague of mine recently got his driving license with emirates drivings school, he failed once but got it on the second drive.
> I need mine asap as i have a job in hand with a contract ive already signed and i will need to get a car to make traveling to work easier.
> any advice and guidance is appreciated.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


I think EDI is the way to go. I've been chatting to people from all over and the consensus seems to be that they do make things difficult for drivers from India and it's neighbouring countries. Good Luck!


----------



## MartinAmersham

Hello All,


Looking to relocate to Dubai for 3 years, wondering how much it costs to lease a car on an annual basis for something like a Mitsubishi Pajero or other mid sized 4 x4.

Thanks Martin


----------



## arabianhorse

Gavtek said:


> 4x4 offered me 100k for my 911. I didn't know whether to laugh or spit in his face.


Was he offering too much


----------



## arabianhorse

*Camry*

Looking to rent a top of the range Camry

Can anyone recommend a good company, ie reasonable rates and good service (like for like loan during service, accident etc)

Thanks in advance


----------



## john_dxb

Any reputable company like Hertz etc. 

I recommend you buy - Toyotas are very popular and you can always sell it when you leave and will get an OK resale price.


----------



## Gyp Rosetti

Ive been sourcing quotes from a few companies.

Diamond lease prices are on their website and when I emailed them they didnt give me any special price even though I was looking to rent two cars

Carfare CarFare - Rent a Car Dubai gave the following for monthly rents
1.	Toyota Yaris- 1850 AED

2.	Toyota Prado-5000 AED

3.	Mitsubishi Pajero- 4500 ED

4.	Toyota Fortuner-4250 AED

5.	Ford Explorer-5000 AED

6.	Ford Escape-3600 AED

for leasing they gave me, based on 30,000 (extra miles charged at 25-50 fils):

Car 1yr lease 2yr lease
1	Toyota Yaris 1.3 Hatch Back A/T- 2014 Model 1630.00	1575.00	
2	Toyota Prado 4.0L EXR Basic A/T- 2014 Model (P9524)	4501.00	4172.00	
3	Mitsubishi Pajero GLS 3.5 LWB L/L - 2014 Model (E83)	3429.00	3178.00	
4	Mitsubishi Outlander 2.4 (4x2)GLX A/T, 5 seats- 2014 Model	2954.00	2747.00	
5	Toyota Fortuner 2.7L A/T- 2014 Model (TY 8424) 3230.00	2995.00	
6	Ford Escape S FWD 2.5L (4x2)Clth SYNC MF Cargo Pkg- 2014 Model	2950.00	2870.00	
7	Ford Explorer 3.5 Basic A/T(E304)- 2014 Model 4116.00	3995.00	


Budget gave me the following. Again after the '-' its 1 yr lease then 2yr lease. these are based on 44,000 Kms
Chevrolet AVEO 1.4L LS Automatic Sedan, Model 2014 - 1829 1339
Toyota Yaris 1.3L Sedan Basic , Automatic Model 2014 (724) - 1916 1446
Toyota Yaris 1.3L Hatchback Basic, Automatic, Model 2014 (614) - 1935 1458
Chevrolet SONIC 1.6L LS Automatic, Model 2013 - 1790 1352
Nissan Sunny 1.5L SV Sedan, Automatic, Model 2014 (SY2) - 1860 1405
Nissan Tiida 1.6L Hatchback, Automatic, Model 2014 - 2577 1890
Chevrolet CRUZE 1.8L LS Sedan, Automatic, Model 2014 - 2175 1629
Toyota Camry 2.5L Sedan, Automatic, Model 2014 (C1484) - 3315 2425
Nissan Altima 2.5L S Sedan, Automatic, Model 2013 (AL1) - 3278 2360
Honda Accord 2.4L DX Sedan, Automatic, Model 2013 - 3865 2795
Nissan Qashqai, 2.0L 4WD, Basic 5 Seater SUV, Automatic, Model
2014 (QO) - 4705 3070
Toyota RAV4 2.5L 6AT 4WD, Basic 5 Seater SUV, Automatic, Model
2013 (RV543) - 4000 2950
Honda CRV 2.4L LX 4WD, Basic 5 Seater SUV, Automatic, Model 2013 - 5548 3988
Nissan X-Trail 2.4L XE 4WD, Basic 5 Seater SUV, Automatic, Model
2014 (XR) - 4015 2760

Carfare will try and price match budget


----------



## RCom

*Cars in Dubai*

Hi,

I moved to Dubai a year ago and for this city you definitely need a car. The easiest thing to do is hire a car which is what i did for a year, if you're looking for something cheap you can go or a yaris which I hired on a long term basis from europcar for 1600dhs a month (excluding salik). The great thing about this is it covers all tax and insurance which was a huge help as I saved towards the deposit on a new car.


----------



## chestnut

Hi,

I got a mixture of prices from Hertz. 
The quote I got for an leasing an Accord 2.4DX is:
24m/20k-per-year: 2192
24m/30k: 2311
36m/20k: 2020
36m/30k: 2149

Toyota Fortuner 2.7:
24m/20k-per-year: 2392
24m/30k: 2528
36m/20k: 2277
36m/30k: 2399

Rav4 GXR
24m/20k-per-year: 2811
24m/30k: 2963
36m/20k: 2562
36m/30k: 2698

D.


----------



## Budw

john_dxb said:


> Any reputable company like Hertz etc.
> 
> I recommend you buy - Toyotas are very popular and you can always sell it when you leave and will get an OK resale price.


I agree, if you can, buying is your best option. I find the lease prices very high in this country. In fact there is no real leasing here, its just extended renting. Lease companies operate very different than rental companies.

A lease car should be competitive compared with owning the car; that is the way it is in the US, where the cost is higher than the cost of owning one, but not that much. Here in UAE, the lease car in monthly cost including maintenance, and depreciation (like the Yaris), will cost you basically 75%, to 100% more then if you would have bought the same car. That is way to high, and definitely not at all worth the buck.


----------



## arabianhorse

john_dxb said:


> Any reputable company like Hertz etc.
> 
> I recommend you buy - Toyotas are very popular and you can always sell it when you leave and will get an OK resale price.


Hey Thanks. I've been told that the servicing is crap and some people have had car damaged. Hence the advice from colleagues to hire.


----------



## HassanR

Trust me its a hurdle to get the car out of the port. If you decide that you do, keep in mind that this is a lot of paperwork at RTA, + insurance costs +


----------



## vantage

i've not had a problem with Toyota servicing, other than the fact that to maintain warranty, you have to have it serviced for every 5 km that you drive. it is best to hire a personal service technician to live in the trunk of your car so that he can meet the required service intervals whilst on the move. Make sure you give him water...


----------



## Budw

vantage said:


> i've not had a problem with Toyota servicing, other than the fact that to maintain warranty, you have to have it serviced for every 5 km that you drive. it is best to hire a personal service technician to live in the trunk of your car so that he can meet the required service intervals whilst on the move. Make sure you give him water...



I still cannot believe that Toyota is not scrapping these ridiculous short service intervals. Every other company has gone to 10, 15, and 25000km intervals, Toyota's old engines need to see new oil every 5k which is a total pain. This was one of the reasons why we changed recently the run-arround Rav4 for our PRO for an Escape. The Escape sees an oil change only after 12000km, and as bonus has free service up to 100000km.


----------



## rsinner

Budw said:


> I still cannot believe that Toyota is not scrapping these ridiculous short service intervals. Every other company has gone to 10, 15, and 25000km intervals, Toyota's old engines need to see new oil every 5k which is a total pain. This was one of the reasons why we changed recently the run-arround Rav4 for our PRO for an Escape. The Escape sees an oil change only after 12000km, and as bonus has free service up to 100000km.


honda is 5000 km as well. I have heard that other japanese and korean cars are the same, but dont know for sure.


----------



## arabianhorse

rsinner said:


> honda is 5000 km as well. I have heard that other japanese and korean cars are the same, but dont know for sure.


only in the middle east.
meanwhile in the real world is 15,000 kms

one way to rip off the customer


----------



## Bigjimbo

arabianhorse said:


> only in the middle east.
> meanwhile in the real world is 15,000 kms
> 
> one way to rip off the customer


Its not really a rip off is it? 500-700AED every 5K is not much really. And just so you know, it's a condition imposed on the region by Toyota motor company themselves.


----------



## rsinner

Bigjimbo said:


> Its not really a rip off is it? 500-700AED every 5K is not much really. And just so you know, it's a condition imposed on the region by Toyota motor company themselves.


well, it is a factor that people should consider when buying a car. People have the impression that the maintenance on Japanese cars is cheaper (which it is per service), but they dont realise they end up spending the lower amount more frequently. 

Also, every time i have to service my car, it means a trek to the service center once to drop the car and once to pick up, spending time waiting in line (e.g. Honda service centers are usually crowded even with appointments), and paying for the taxi after dropping the car and then picking it up. 
I usually have to do this 3-4 times a year and its a pain. And with 2 cars its worse (though thankfully my second car is not Japanese/Korean).


----------



## Shlind

Hey Guys,

Im guessing its been asked already but before I read the 100 pages in this thread could someone help me out please? I want to get my Dubai driving licence (assuming this is necessary to hire a car), I have heard various versions of what I need to do but if anyone else has done the UK- Dubai change, I would really appreciate your help. 

Thanks in advance

Shlind


----------



## Budw

Bigjimbo said:


> Its not really a rip off is it? 500-700AED every 5K is not much really. And just so you know, it's a condition imposed on the region by Toyota motor company themselves.


Really, not much? That is an extra 6000aed to 8400aed just for oil changes when doing 50000km! That is more than 10% of the value of the average Toyota saloon car! If you go into fair calculations, that cost of ownership of Japanese cars is not better than the American cars; this despite the fact that many people buy Japanese for that reason...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Budw said:


> Really, not much? That is an extra 6000aed to 8400aed just for oil changes when doing 50000km! That is more than 10% of the value of the average Toyota saloon car! If you go into fair calculations, that cost of ownership of Japanese cars is not better than the American cars; this despite the fact that many people buy Japanese for that reason...


It's only worth it if you do a lot of desert driving, where you need to change the oil every 5,000km anyway (mine usually comes out filthy). Doing it at the dealer is only marginally more expensive than doing it myself, and it keeps my unlimited mileage warranty intact.

Japanese are however still way ahead of American vehicles in terms of reliability.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It's only worth it if you do a lot of desert driving, where you need to change the oil every 5,000km anyway (mine usually comes out filthy). Doing it at the dealer is only marginally more expensive than doing it myself, and it keeps my unlimited mileage warranty intact.
> 
> Japanese are however still way ahead of American vehicles in terms of reliability.


And in this region, value retention.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Bigjimbo said:


> And in this region, value retention.


Indeed. Admittedly that's a product of market perception, even if it's misguided.


----------



## geekgirl_5

Shlind said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im guessing its been asked already but before I read the 100 pages in this thread could someone help me out please? I want to get my Dubai driving licence (assuming this is necessary to hire a car), I have heard various versions of what I need to do but if anyone else has done the UK- Dubai change, I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Shlind


Check your inbox


----------



## telecompro

Hi Guys

I have quick question - if i have visitors here in the UAE and they have International licence - are they allowed to drive my car (resident here in Dubai)? I had mixed answers about this that they need to rent a car in order to drive in Dubai.

Please advise.


----------



## arabianhorse

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have quick question - if i have visitors here in the UAE and they have International licence - are they allowed to drive my car (resident here in Dubai)? I had mixed answers about this that they need to rent a car in order to drive in Dubai.
> 
> Please advise.


Is this an insurance question or a legal question.
Visitors are legally allowed to drive hire cars, so can't see why they can't drive you car,
Best check with your insurance company to ensure no restrictions with cover


----------



## Bigjimbo

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Indeed. Admittedly that's a product of market perception, even if it's misguided.


Its more a recognition that the vehicles are super reliable and cheap to fix if anythng does break.


----------



## telecompro

arabianhorse said:


> Is this an insurance question or a legal question.
> Visitors are legally allowed to drive hire cars, so can't see why they can't drive you car,
> Best check with your insurance company to ensure no restrictions with cover


It is a legal question as i was not sure when my family comes over with their intnl licence whether they can drive my car during their visit or not ?


----------



## TallyHo

This is how I understand it:

Your car insurance covers anyone with a valid UAE licence. 

When visitors hire a car, they are also paying for a short term insurance that comes with the car. They are protected by that insurance. 

If the visitor does not have a valid UAE licence he will not be covered by your UAE insurance as your insurance is only applicable to residents of the UAE. 

In short, while a visitor can drive your car he won't be protected by your insurance. If he crashes the car the insurance company will refuse any compensation. 




telecompro said:


> It is a legal question as i was not sure when my family comes over with their intnl licence whether they can drive my car during their visit or not ?


----------



## Budw

TallyHo said:


> This is how I understand it:
> 
> Your car insurance covers anyone with a valid UAE licence.
> 
> When visitors hire a car, they are also paying for a short term insurance that comes with the car. They are protected by that insurance.
> 
> If the visitor does not have a valid UAE licence he will not be covered by your UAE insurance as your insurance is only applicable to residents of the UAE.
> 
> In short, while a visitor can drive your car he won't be protected by your insurance. If he crashes the car the insurance company will refuse any compensation.


This is 100% correct. 

But: In the old days it was possible to get a "temporally" license; this for people that want to drive a private car in the UAE whilst being on a tourist/visit visa. Worthwhile to check, I am pretty sure it is possible.


----------



## arabianhorse

NasifKazia said:


> I have some information on car services & car driving in UAE. if you would like to want information then i can help you.


Are you CID? Where do we meet and how will I recognise you?
Come alone, and if I even suspect that you're a cop, I'm outta there.


----------



## mariot

NasifKazia said:


> Hey if you are new in Dubai so you have to some good directory in which you can get the good contact for automobiles.


What information do you have to share?Kindly tell us


----------



## mariot

NasifKazia said:


> HI if you want the good automobile accessories so i have a suggestion for you. I have some new contacts for you if you would like to buy the new car and accsessories


Please send me a contact for Nissan spare parts 2002 pickup


----------



## mariot

Hi quick question on mobile now so rta site a bit difficult to navigate. Just picked up a yaris with super low mileage, registration expired 03/2013 anyone have an idea of Reregistration cost or fine applicable?Thanks all


----------



## besttoursindubai

*Re:*



Budw said:


> This is 100% correct.
> 
> But: In the old days it was possible to get a "temporally" license; this for people that want to drive a private car in the UAE whilst being on a tourist/visit visa. Worthwhile to check, I am pretty sure it is possible.


Hi Budw,

yes, its is possible If the visitor has International licence. They can drive the cars drive the cars in resident area.:thumb:


----------



## besttoursindubai

besttoursindubai said:


> Hi Budw,
> 
> yes, its is possible If the visitor has International licence. They can drive the cars drive the cars in resident area.:thumb:


Any country of visitors arrived in uae and had a International licence. Then are able to drive the car in the resident place also


----------



## vantage

mariot said:


> Hi quick question on mobile now so rta site a bit difficult to navigate. Just picked up a yaris with super low mileage, registration expired 03/2013 anyone have an idea of Reregistration cost or fine applicable?Thanks all


You just bought it? Then you shouldn't have to pay for registration prior to your ownership?


----------



## notyetanexpat

Hi all, so my Visa came through today and I will be flying out on the 5th of Jan. My company will provide me a rental car for the first month, after which I will need to arrange my own. Part of my work will entail visiting clients, so a car is most certainly a necessity.

That said, I fully intend to buy a new Toyota when I am there as my contract has no end date and I plan to stay for a couple years.

Here's my question, I believe I would need to wait 3 months before I can apply for financing. Is this correct? Also if it is, where would be the best place to rent a car for the 2 months after I return the company paid rental.

I do have a South African license as well as an international driver’s license which together with some docs from my employer/rta I am told I can simply exchange for a UAE license without having to re-write the test.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## notyetanexpat

*Petrol heads*

Another car question as I am a huge petrol head, I know Dubai has a huge car culture and would like to make sure I assimilate into it asap 

I have looked at UAEboost, but was wondering if any other petrol heads here can shed some light on any other "clubs" I can look at.


----------



## mariot

notyetanexpat said:


> Hi all, so my Visa came through today and I will be flying out on the 5th of Jan. My company will provide me a rental car for the first month, after which I will need to arrange my own. Part of my work will entail visiting clients, so a car is most certainly a necessity.
> 
> That said, I fully intend to buy a new Toyota when I am there as my contract has no end date and I plan to stay for a couple years.
> 
> Here's my question, I believe I would need to wait 3 months before I can apply for financing. Is this correct? Also if it is, where would be the best place to rent a car for the 2 months after I return the company paid rental.
> 
> I do have a South African license as well as an international driver’s license which together with some docs from my employer/rta I am told I can simply exchange for a UAE license without having to re-write the test.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.


Depending on whether your company issues a salary certificate and you set up a salary transfer account you could get immediate financing. I used Carfare for 7months and now using National. there are cheaper rentals available if you look around some areas.

Converting your SA licence 410 AED and can be done in less than 15minutes.

Where in CT you from?


----------



## mariot

vantage said:


> You just bought it? Then you shouldn't have to pay for registration prior to your ownership?


Still deciding, thinking to resell it if I go for it.


----------



## notyetanexpat

Hi Mariot, I am from Blaauwberg Strand.

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.

My company will be providing salary certificates, (I'm assuming this is similar to a payslip) and I will be setting up a salary transfer account with Emirates NDB as that's who my employer banks with.

410AED sounds a bit steep to switch a license, but then everything is a bit steep over the in comparison.

Now i'll only have to get used to driving on the wrong side of the road whilst sitting in the passenger seat


----------



## mariot

notyetanexpat said:


> Hi Mariot, I am from Blaauwberg Strand.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
> 
> My company will be providing salary certificates, (I'm assuming this is similar to a payslip) and I will be setting up a salary transfer account with Emirates NDB as that's who my employer banks with.
> 
> 410AED sounds a bit steep to switch a license, but then everything is a bit steep over the in comparison.
> 
> Now i'll only have to get used to driving on the wrong side of the road whilst sitting in the passenger seat


Just follow the taxis on blaauwberg road and you'll fit right in when you're here, lol.
I'm from Parklands


----------



## geekgirl_5

notyetanexpat said:


> Hi Mariot, I am from Blaauwberg Strand.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
> 
> My company will be providing salary certificates, (I'm assuming this is similar to a payslip) and I will be setting up a salary transfer account with Emirates NDB as that's who my employer banks with.
> 
> 410AED sounds a bit steep to switch a license, but then everything is a bit steep over the in comparison.
> 
> Now i'll only have to get used to driving on the wrong side of the road whilst sitting in the passenger seat


Sounds like you have everything sorted. Once you have your Emirates ID, residential visa and first payslip, all should be well. Usually you need a credit card as well, but if the company is doing it for you, all good. Some banks still require you to have a cheque book as you use the cheques as insurance.

The three months thing is more for the bank statements, but if your company bank with the bank you're getting finance from, it shouldn't be a problem. A 20% downpayment is usually required and a bank loan will sort out the rest. Some vehicle dealerships do provide a loan service for the downpayment too. 

There's alot of similiar looking and sounding paperwork. I had some confusion with the salary certificate and salary transfer certificate. Even though you have a payslip and a bank statement, your company still has to provide the bank with a letter saying the pay your salary to X account, with your bank account number and ID number on it.  It's a bit of a weird chicken and egg situation and my company didn't want to provide me with the last letter until I had worked there for 6 months. Considering you need a vehicle to do your work, your company might be alot more lenient.

All that's left is to go the showroom and pick your vehicle, fill in the application and then Ta-Da!

The driving on the other side of the road thing isn't too bad. The only time I got confused was at the "roundabout" in my complex:redface: Also, the signposts are ON the exit you need to take..there's not a heck of alot of warning.


----------



## ny2dxb

Hello all

Moved in about a month ago with my wife to Dubai, and am in the process of evaluating used cars for daily commute to work, as well as relatively frequent (read twice a month) road trips.. Nothing offroad though... My options are

1) 2011 Audi A4 2.0 with about 60,000 kms for 90,000
2) 2011 GMC Acadia with about 35,000 kms for 110,000
3) 2011 Infinity G37 with 10,000 kms for 120,000

Option 1 is from a private seller and comes with Audi warranty and service contract, while options 2 and 3 are from Alfuttaim used cars that also give a 1 year warranty. Any suggestions on what is a better buy based on reliability, price, cost of ownership, resale value? Also, any thoughts on whether or not these are reasonable prices, are also appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## geekgirl_5

ny2dxb said:


> Hello all
> 
> Moved in about a month ago with my wife to Dubai, and am in the process of evaluating used cars for daily commute to work, as well as relatively frequent (read twice a month) road trips.. Nothing offroad though... My options are
> 
> 1) 2011 Audi A4 2.0 with about 60,000 kms for 90,000
> 2) 2011 GMC Acadia with about 35,000 kms for 110,000
> 3) 2011 Infinity G37 with 10,000 kms for 120,000
> 
> Option 1 is from a private seller and comes with Audi warranty and service contract, while options 2 and 3 are from Alfuttaim used cars that also give a 1 year warranty. Any suggestions on what is a better buy based on reliability, price, cost of ownership, resale value? Also, any thoughts on whether or not these are reasonable prices, are also appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not an expert, but private car sales prices seem to be a bit erratic. When I was shopping around, there were huge variations in price (even taking year and mileage into consideration) The Japanese cars are super cheap here. You can get a brand new elantra for the same price as the audi. While I appreciate ones preference for Audi's, they are comparitively expensive here and parts may be as well.

The GMC - I have no opinion

On a note of totally personal bias: Infiniti drivers are a$$holes of monumental proportions ;-P


----------



## motor

In Dubai you can get any car you want, but my suggestions is to go for cars with high re sale such as Nissan Altima, Honda Accord, Toyota Camry... etc.


----------



## GoombahInDubai

*Audi vs Hyundai*

A Hyundai Elantra is the McDonalds of cars, where Audi's are around the best non-supercars money can buy ... now, I like McDonalds, and I like Hyundai's, but Audi is in the BMW and Mercades classes. If you are a car enthusiest, and drive one, you'll understand.

I just moved here, and am now in the cheapest rental car available (feels like a go-kart with a roof) until I buy a car. My apartment search is taking top priority, but after I move in, the car buying process is next. I'm currently in the deciding mode of what I want. I've had good experience buying used from private sellers, then selling the car 3 years later at the same price I bought it for. Therefore, I may try that again. Here's some of the advice I've received so far:
- buy a big SUV as protection from the absurdly dangerous drivers here. 
- buy a very common car because it holds resale values better (same as below advice).
- buy a Toyota because they're so common, every shop can work on them - hence you get to skip the high markups for dealer oil changes. 

I've been considering a premium brand (Audi, BMW, etc), but not sure that I want to appear as the rich snobby guy at my work (where I am likely among the best paid of the lot). I also have had the itch to get a convertible, but I'm not sure if that's the wisest thing to do here. Thoughts? 

To the reader: what kind of car did you buy, and why?


----------



## Simey

GoombahInDubai said:


> A Hyundai Elantra is the McDonalds of cars, where Audi's are around the best non-supercars money can buy ... now, I like McDonalds, and I like Hyundai's, but Audi is in the BMW and Mercades classes. If you are a car enthusiest, and drive one, you'll understand.
> 
> I just moved here, and am now in the cheapest rental car available (feels like a go-kart with a roof) until I buy a car. My apartment search is taking top priority, but after I move in, the car buying process is next. I'm currently in the deciding mode of what I want. I've had good experience buying used from private sellers, then selling the car 3 years later at the same price I bought it for. Therefore, I may try that again. Here's some of the advice I've received so far:
> - buy a big SUV as protection from the absurdly dangerous drivers here.
> - buy a very common car because it holds resale values better (same as below advice).
> - buy a Toyota because they're so common, every shop can work on them - hence you get to skip the high markups for dealer oil changes.
> 
> I've been considering a premium brand (Audi, BMW, etc), but not sure that I want to appear as the rich snobby guy at my work (where I am likely among the best paid of the lot). I also have had the itch to get a convertible, but I'm not sure if that's the wisest thing to do here. Thoughts?
> 
> To the reader: what kind of car did you buy, and why?


Well, I am sure you know your office but in general an Audi or BMW won't make you appear to be "the rich snobby guy" in Dubai. They are by and large middle range cars. 

If you are a car enthusiast then get what you want to drive and don't worry so much about what other people think.


----------



## Budw

GoombahInDubai said:


> ....... and I like Hyundai's, but Audi is in the BMW and Mercades classes. If you are a car enthusiest, and drive one, you'll understand......
> 
> To the reader: what kind of car did you buy, and why?


I recently drove the Audi S8 and was a bit disappointed with the lack of luxury feel while driving whilst comparing to BMW 7 series, and the Mercedes S class. Why? The BMW and Mercedes outperforms the ride; very smooth and quite. The Audi is more bumpy on the road and has higher noise levels. BMW 7 series, 750i, sits on top of the stack due to the excellent ride and comfort, en very low noise levels. The refinement is unbelievable; unlike the Audi where you get feel lots of stuff happening in the steering and the seat. But for heavier build frames like myself, I found the Mercedes S has more space, easier step-in, and has superior seats... that is why I choose Mercedes.


----------



## GoombahInDubai

Simey said:


> Well, I am sure you know your office but in general an Audi or BMW won't make you appear to be "the rich snobby guy" in Dubai. They are by and large middle range cars.
> 
> If you are a car enthusiast then get what you want to drive and don't worry so much about what other people think.


Ha! Good point, a BMW 3 series surely doesn't make you the rich snobby guy in Dubai. I saw a Ferrari earlier today with license plate 88 ... I hear the less numbers on the plate, the more exclusive it is, and people sell 1 digit plates at auction for millions of AED. I think half the people in my office don't have a car, and of the 20 cars or so that are there, only 2 of them are premium brands (Audi, BMW, Infinity, Mercedes, etc).

Also, I did not mean to classify myself as a car enthusiest. I'm in the middle ground, where as a mechanical engineer I appreciate cars as excellent and fun machines (as opposed to those who just consider it a mode of transportation), but I'm not one who has extensive knowledge or experience with premium or super cars. 

I'm trying to keep my car budget in the 60 to 90k AED range. I have had good experience buying 1-4 year old used cars to save a lot of money, and I feel I'll do the same here. I prefer a 4 door sedan. I've been seeing a lot of A4's, BMW 3 series, etc. in the 2-4 year old range with under 70k miles. With that target budget, what would you go after?


----------



## Simey

GoombahInDubai said:


> Ha! Good point, a BMW 3 series surely doesn't make you the rich snobby guy in Dubai. I saw a Ferrari earlier today with license plate 88 ... I hear the less numbers on the plate, the more exclusive it is, and people sell 1 digit plates at auction for millions of AED. I think half the people in my office don't have a car, and of the 20 cars or so that are there, only 2 of them are premium brands (Audi, BMW, Infinity, Mercedes, etc).
> 
> Also, I did not mean to classify myself as a car enthusiest. I'm in the middle ground, where as a mechanical engineer I appreciate cars as excellent and fun machines (as opposed to those who just consider it a mode of transportation), but I'm not one who has extensive knowledge or experience with premium or super cars.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my car budget in the 60 to 90k AED range. I have had good experience buying 1-4 year old used cars to save a lot of money, and I feel I'll do the same here. I prefer a 4 door sedan. I've been seeing a lot of A4's, BMW 3 series, etc. in the 2-4 year old range with under 70k miles. With that target budget, what would you go after?


I drive a Porsche that I brought over and they are so common here that I never get the kind of jealous comments that it attracted in some parts of the US. People love their cars here and don't feel societal pressure to drive a crappier car than they can afford just to avoid appearing prosperous. If anything, the pressure here is to drive a better car than you can afford. 

Car prices here are roughly the same as in the US. I would think that AED 90,000 is a little low for a 1-2 year old 3 series or A4 series, but I'm not personally in the car market so I haven't looked into pricing much. 

I personally prefer German cars for the way they are built and handle and I like your choices of smaller 4 door cars. I think I'd probably go for an M3 or S4 if you can afford them (or don't mind getting an older car). Otherwise 335 or A4. I tend to lean toward the larger engine sizes for all the same reasons that people do in the US. It's hard to beat the Audi for its interior and there would be little point in getting a quattro as it doesn't have the clearance to go dune bashing and there is no snow or ice. But I would try the BMW too for sure. 

A regular non-AMG Mercedes is not so common here. If you can't spring for an AMG you are looking at a C class probably. Back in the US I test drove a C330 with the manual transmission and it was transformed by the ability to hold it in gear. The automatic Mercedes is designed for lazy cruising and shifts far too early. Unfortunately, automatic seems to be even rarer here than in the US and that car probably isn't one you could find.

This is obviously all very personal.


----------



## GoombahInDubai

Thanks for the tips. As soon as I finish the apartment search, the car search is the next thing on the list. If you have any other tips, let me know. Otherwise, I'm going to keep plugging and chugging on Dubizzle. 

Cheers.


----------



## saraswat

GoombahInDubai said:


> Thanks for the tips. As soon as I finish the apartment search, the car search is the next thing on the list. If you have any other tips, let me know. Otherwise, I'm going to keep plugging and chugging on Dubizzle.
> 
> Cheers.


Plugging and chugging on dubizzle is a good idea. I just bought a car via a private seller that advertised there, got to befriend a good person and get a great deal too


----------



## NazneenKhan

Whether you are moving homes or vehicles, it is really a stressful task. And, I believe it is better if we left this work for professionals.


----------



## mariot

NazneenKhan said:


> Whether you are moving homes or vehicles, it is really a stressful task. And, I believe it is better if we left this work for professionals.


Talk about willing to be be fleeced


----------



## twowheelsgood

mariot said:


> Talk about willing to be be fleeced


Some people are time -poor and money-rich.

For me at least, I would rather get someone else to sort out the hassle as the loss of time is worse than the loss of money. A lot of folks are like that in Dubai because of the high pressure work environment.


----------



## saraswat

So here's my experience with the car buying:

Step 1: Got online on dubizzle, and looked though listings to get an idea of the average market price for a certain type of car. Key factors being model, year, Km's done and whether it was a private seller or not. Time taken: about 30 mins. 

Step 2: Plugged the following search criteria into the dubizzle search function: Km's, price, year. Time taken: 2 mins.

Step 3: Had a look through the narrowed down search results and noted down the details for the ones I liked. Time taken: 30 mins. 

Step 4: Contacted the people on the list (was about a dozen different cars), and further narrowed it down to 5 cars. Time taken: 20 mins. 

Step 5: Set up meets with the 5 people. Went to see the most appealing car first, and upon looking at it personally, reached a gentleman's agreement on the purchase pursuant to an inspection. Time taken: 1 hr 40 mins (I drove from RAK to Dubai)

Step 6: Had the seller take the car to the Nissan dealership at the time of my appointment and subsequently had them fax me the results of their test. Time taken: 0.

Step 7: With the satisfactory check completed, went over to the RTA with the seller and got the ownership transferred to me and paid the man his due. Time taken: 2 hrs 30 mins. (drove from RAK to Dubai)

Total time taken from start to finish: 5 hrs 30 mins. Spread across a weekend. I get that for some people time is money, but then if one isn't able to take out some of their own time and use it towards buying themselves a car, well then there's something wrong, imho. No matter how "money rich and time poor" they might be.


----------



## twowheelsgood

One persons experience does not make a trend. Suggesting that your 'experience' is typical is very naive in the second hard market.

You hit it right on the first car. It could have been the fifth. Thats nearly two days wasted driving around.

PS Your car might disintegrate at its next service then you wouldnt be smiling would you ?


----------



## saraswat

twowheelsgood said:


> One persons experience does not make a trend. Suggesting that your 'experience' is typical is very naive in the second hard market.


True. But then the existence of a vast (yes it is huge) used car marketplace in a country does offer evidence towards a trend does it not ? For every horror story of people getting duped into buying lemons, there are many many more stories of people getting ridiculously good deals in the used cars market. 

There is a method to the madness, if you dig deeper often you will find that the people that end up with the lemon didn't do something or did something wrong. 

Coming back to the "money rich and time poor" part, I am guessing these people would :

a). Either lease a car. And working the math, ultimately pay an amount equivalent to the cost of the car over a period of time (3 years) and not have ownership of the car. Dunno about you but that just comes off to me as a bad deal. 

b). Buy new: Which is perfectly acceptable, but then you factor in the depreciation that hits a new car as soon it rolls off the lot and also the rather ironical fact that, after having used the car for say 2-3 years the very person that dreaded wading into the used car marker will look at getting rid of his/her car there. 

There is ofcourse the option to trade in the vehicle and avoid the used car market. But then again looking at the trade in values that have and are being offered out here, it's no wonder you have so many great cars available in the used car market. 



twowheelsgood said:


> You hit it right on the first car. It could have been the fifth. Thats nearly two days wasted driving around.
> 
> PS Your car might disintegrate at its next service then you wouldnt be smiling would you ?


Have you read the post ? I scheduled 5 cars to be viewed, yes I found the first one to be the best and stopped there. But then in order to optimize the whole process, I did schedule the most appealing car to be viewed first. The odds of the most appealing car being my ultimate choice are higher and hence by scheduling it first, I am increasing my odds at using the least amount of time. 

"Two days of driving around wasted ?"

I made appointments for the viewings. If the first car was not going to be it, then I would have moved onto the next one. All in all, factoring in the locations of the cars and the fact that it was a friday afternoon (no traffic), I would approximate 2-3 more hrs total spent on the viewings. How exactly is that "Two days of driving around" ?



twowheelsgood said:


> PS Your car might disintegrate at its next service then you wouldnt be smiling would you ?


Again, did you read the post ? I had the car checked out at the Nissan dealership. Not some garage in Al qouz or Sharjah. The Nissan dealership and their service center would be authority when it comes to Nissan cars (that is my viewpoint in any case), I mean when buying a new car aren't you getting it from the dealership anyway. Having gotten the all-clear from them and having the report with me to make sure, I am pretty certain the car is not going to disintegrate at the next service. When getting a car checked out at a dealership, they do offer warranties towards their inspection reports, basically they guarantee their reports, which is one of the reasons it costs more than to get it checked out in a garage. 

p.s: not my first rodeo buddy, this is the third car I've bought this way. Yet to have any one of them 'disintegrate' on me.


----------



## GoombahInDubai

I don't think there is one "right" way to go about things. There are a lot of merits to both points. Some people aren't good negotiators, have enough money that they don't mind paying an extra 15-40% for the services a dealer provide, or just prefer the warm fuzzy feeling that a bumper to bumper warranty with roadside assistance provides. Personally, I always buy used private party because you can get a great deal for all the points listed above. My last car was worth $15k USD at a dealer per KBB.com, and I bought private party for $8700. Sure, I had to fix my own flat and buy a new tire when I drove over a nail, but it was worth the $6k USD to me. The extra headache isn't worth $6k USD (scalable per cost of the car) to everyone. 

Fun fact: after owning it for 2.5 years and 25,000 miles, I sold my last car for the same price I bought it for!


----------



## Simey

Up at the higher end of the market, I think the "money rich, time poor" thing can also work for you. There are definitely sellers here who are less price sensitive than might otherwise be the case. 

A different tactic is knowing people though car clubs. People know people who are or might be selling. It can be a good network and IMHO an enthusiast's car is likely to be a bit better treated than someone who thinks of a car as an appliance with wheels. Not that there is anything wrong with that.  

Another source to check are the major enthusiast web sites for the brand you are interested in. Some of the major international ones have Middle East sections which is what people here tend to belong to.


----------



## ffdd

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any solid information on importing a vehicle to the UAE. I can't seem to find actual facts and what is allowed and what isn't. I tried to do a search on the RTA webside but didn't find much.


Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mgb

ffdd said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any solid information on importing a vehicle to the UAE. I can't seem to find actual facts and what is allowed and what isn't. I tried to do a search on the RTA webside but didn't find much.
> 
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...rience-about-importing-my-car-canada-uae.html


----------



## londonmandan

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai in 2 weeks, I currently don't have a UK Licence (although I can drive). Can I take a few lessons and get a UAE licence?

Thanks


----------



## mgb

londonmandan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in 2 weeks, I currently don't have a UK Licence (although I can drive). Can I take a few lessons and get a UAE licence?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can take lessons - but you will have to do 40 classes. Full details at this link - EDI UAE Car Driving Course for Small | Medium | Family | Estate | Multi Purpose | 4x4


----------



## londonmandan

mgb said:


> Yes you can take lessons - but you will have to do 40 classes. Full details at this link - ]EDI UAE Car Driving Course for Small | Medium | Family | Estate | Multi Purpose | 4x4[/url]



Cool, thanks for the reply


----------



## tim27

Tried the search: search results come close but not completely satisfactorily yet.

I am living in Dubai, most likely at least for the next year. I am considering buying a car and exporting it to Europe (the Netherlands) by the time i return to the Netherlands. The import should be free from (import) tax and VAT if you use the car for own purpose. I already figured that to make use of the tax exemptions you need to own the car for at least 6 months before you leave Dubai and you need to commit to own the car at least for 12 more months after you arrived in the Netherlands. Further, you need to make plausible that in that period of 18 months you use the car for own purpose.

So far so good. I am willing to stick to those rules. I am looking for the practical aspects to think about. Most of the cars are GCC specs cars and I may need to have the car 'amended' to European specs?

Further, does anyone have experience with shipment of a car and the timing/costs thereof? Which companies are reputable/recommendable?

One more question: as the prices of cars in the UAE are generally substantially lower than in Europe, I had expected that a lot more people would have brought cars to Europe once they return. Is there a clear reason why that is not the case (as I didnt find that many hits on this topic on this forum).

Thanks!


----------



## mgb

tim27 said:


> Tried the search: search results come close but not completely satisfactorily yet.
> 
> I am living in Dubai, most likely at least for the next year. I am considering buying a car and exporting it to Europe (the Netherlands) by the time i return to the Netherlands. The import should be free from (import) tax and VAT if you use the car for own purpose. I already figured that to make use of the tax exemptions you need to own the car for at least 6 months before you leave Dubai and you need to commit to own the car at least for 12 more months after you arrived in the Netherlands. Further, you need to make plausible that in that period of 18 months you use the car for own purpose.
> 
> So far so good. I am willing to stick to those rules. I am looking for the practical aspects to think about. Most of the cars are GCC specs cars and I may need to have the car 'amended' to European specs?
> 
> Further, does anyone have experience with shipment of a car and the timing/costs thereof? Which companies are reputable/recommendable?
> 
> One more question: as the prices of cars in the UAE are generally substantially lower than in Europe, I had expected that a lot more people would have brought cars to Europe once they return. Is there a clear reason why that is not the case (as I didnt find that many hits on this topic on this forum).
> 
> Thanks!


We wouldn't take our current cars, or indeed any of their predecessors back to Europe because they are not optimised for low fuel consumption, ie gas guzzlers. We could never afford to keep them on the road in the UK!


----------



## tim27

mgb said:


> We wouldn't take our current cars, or indeed any of their predecessors back to Europe because they are not optimised for low fuel consumption, ie gas guzzlers. We could never afford to keep them on the road in the UK!


I see the point but I dont think that argument is true for all cars. I can imagine that you dont want to take a Hummer, Mercedes G, Prado, FJ Cruiser like car back home but what about a Porsche, BMW or Audi?


----------



## DubaiTom

Hi,

you should have no problem importing especially the latest Audi, BMW, Porsche etc. models as they all match the EURO6 emission requirements. A former colleague shipped his VW Touareg to Germany without any issues. I think he paid something around 6500 AED and the car arrived after around 4 weeks. Registration was no issue. But I don't know the company he used. Another colleague just ordered a new Porsche and asked Al Nabooda about exporting it in case he returns to Germany. They also said it's no problem and they will provide him all the required documents. I plan to do the same as they are around 35% cheaper here than in Germany.


----------



## Tropicana

If renting a car, even if your budget is tight, try to choose the Focus over the Figo or an Elantra over the i10


Five India-Made Cars Fail Crash Tests - WSJ.com


----------



## chestnut

I don't subscribe to wsj and so can't read that article.

I suspect it's similar to the (free) BBC article which can be found here.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Tropicana said:


> If renting a car, even if your budget is tight, try to choose the Focus over the Figo or an Elantra over the i10
> 
> 
> Five India-Made Cars Fail Crash Tests - WSJ.com


What would you expect? You get what you pay for.


----------



## Budw

tim27 said:


> Tried the search: search results come close but not completely satisfactorily yet.
> 
> I am living in Dubai, most likely at least for the next year. I am considering buying a car and exporting it to Europe (the Netherlands) by the time i return to the Netherlands. The import should be free from (import) tax and VAT if you use the car for own purpose. I already figured that to make use of the tax exemptions you need to own the car for at least 6 months before you leave Dubai and you need to commit to own the car at least for 12 more months after you arrived in the Netherlands. Further, you need to make plausible that in that period of 18 months you use the car for own purpose.
> 
> So far so good. I am willing to stick to those rules. I am looking for the practical aspects to think about. Most of the cars are GCC specs cars and I may need to have the car 'amended' to European specs?
> 
> Further, does anyone have experience with shipment of a car and the timing/costs thereof? Which companies are reputable/recommendable?
> 
> One more question: as the prices of cars in the UAE are generally substantially lower than in Europe, I had expected that a lot more people would have brought cars to Europe once they return. Is there a clear reason why that is not the case (as I didnt find that many hits on this topic on this forum).
> 
> Thanks!



From what I understand, it would be a crime not to take a car back to your country. I knew a German that took his BMW from Dubai when he moved to Italy for his next work destination, and saved a lot of money. European premium brands like BMW, Volvo, Mercedes that are sold are identical of what they sell in Europe, so you will have no issue with importing since they have already type approval, and carry the same headlights and taillights as they would do in Europe. You may only need to invest in new navigation software, and possible ECU program update for colder climates; that is it.


----------



## MichaelMM

tim27 said:


> Further, does anyone have experience with shipment of a car and the timing/costs thereof? Which companies are reputable/recommendable?


No own experience yet, but if the car goes to NL you should contact these guys:
Marlog Car Handling.com -
They do regular imports from Dubai, and you get a all-in-one-hand service. Will try them when it's time for me to leave for home (by the way, also in NL although I'm native German).




tim27 said:


> The import should be free from (import) tax and VAT if you use the car for own purpose. I already figured that to make use of the tax exemptions you need to own the car for at least 6 months before you leave Dubai and you need to commit to own the car at least for 12 more months after you arrived in the Netherlands.


It's simply declared as relocation/removal goods, thus the 6/12 months barriers. Especially in NL this is extremely interesting, as one saves not only import duty and VAT, but also BPM (Tim will know and hate it for sure as I do...!).




tim27 said:


> One more question: as the prices of cars in the UAE are generally substantially lower than in Europe, I had expected that a lot more people would have brought cars to Europe once they return. Is there a clear reason why that is not the case (as I didnt find that many hits on this topic on this forum).


Most cars here are either leased or financed by a loan. Lease cars are out of question anyway, and loan cars legally belong to the bank. For export you need a clean title meaning you have to pay back the loan first. When selling the car locally the funds will go to the bank, or at least the part which is still open. 

But even if cars here in the UAE are cheaper as in Europe, one has to consider that bringing them to the EU implies a 10 % import duty plus (on value/freight/import duty) the VAT, e.g. in NL 21 %. The trick is indeed the removal status, which most people do not know. But not to forget freight and other charges which can sum up considerably.


----------



## richardnetworking

*!*

Can i drive with UK



mavzor said:


> There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
> I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need a car in dubai.*
> Mavzor: Yes. That is all.
> 
> *Should I rent or Buy.*
> Mavzor: Do you enjoy cars? Are you going to be here for more than a year?
> 
> *What sort of car should I buy?*
> Mavzor. Might be worth your time to make a post describing what your budget is, what your usage will be, and cars you used to own.
> 
> *Should I buy a used car?*
> Mavzor: Are you accustomed to new cars? Do you or someone you know possess mechanical knowledge/awareness?
> 
> *Should I bring my car to dubai?*
> Mavzor: Unless it's something special to you, no.
> 
> To provide context on my responses, a major reason I moved to dubai was for the price of cars, the quality of the roads, the car culture, and the price of petrol and repairs.
> 
> There are many more questions out there, and I'd be happy to include your questions and responses. In particular I'd welcome Jynxgirl's responses among other expat regulars.
> 
> Otherwise here's a new place


----------



## vantage

richardnetworking said:


> Can i drive with UK


i assume you mean a UK license.

i will be nice, and answer, though had you read the thread you would have found the answer about 350 times.

as a tourist - yes (though i think an International Driving License from the Post Office is a better option)
as a resident - no. you must get a UAE license. quick process - eye test, stand in a queue, hand over money and job done.
Full details also in this thread.


----------



## Arunas

The countries from which citizens can transfer their driving licenses are given below:

Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Romania, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom, United States.


----------



## BravoMike

I've done my eye test now where do I go to convert my UK license? Someone told me that there's an office near Noor bank station that's open late...is this ocrrect?


----------



## MikeyBoy

BravoMike said:


> I've done my eye test now where do I go to convert my UK license? Someone told me that there's an office near Noor bank station that's open late...is this ocrrect?




Yes at government building south side, take a number and pretty straight forward, you may need a NOC from your employer. AED 410 fee


----------



## Chief1au

Is it safe to buy from Auctions for a car in Dubai or stick with a Licensed Dealer.??

I thought I would rent until my 3 month trial was finished at work and the 2 year contract kicks in.

As I am from Australia there is no point buying New and take back home when I leave s it is a right hand drive country
.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Buying from an auction is just a real lucky dip, years ago I used to buy and sell really low end cars as a bit of a hobby and i always put the really crap ones through an Auction. Buyer be ware!


----------



## nair.2322

Hello friends, I have got a job in Jebel Ali Freezone. I am planning to buy a car and rent a house in Sharjah because I am looking for really cheap studios.

Now, ideally in rush hour traffic, how much time will it take for me to drive down to Jebel Ali freezone from Sharjah, assuming I *dont* stay on the Dubai-sharjah border?

My office timing is 7am, so I guess I will be leaving early morning.


----------



## lordaragon

nair.2322 said:


> Hello friends, I have got a job in Jebel Ali Freezone. I am planning to buy a car and rent a house in Sharjah because I am looking for really cheap studios.
> 
> Now, ideally in rush hour traffic, how much time will it take for me to drive down to Jebel Ali freezone from Sharjah, assuming I *dont* stay on the Dubai-sharjah border?
> 
> My office timing is 7am, so I guess I will be leaving early morning.


At 5:30 / 5:45 in the morning, you could do Sharjah to JAFZA in an hour tops... But the hard part is driving back in the evenings, unless you could leave office around 4 PM or so..


----------



## nair.2322

lordaragon said:


> At 5:30 / 5:45 in the morning, you could do Sharjah to JAFZA in an hour tops... But the hard part is driving back in the evenings, unless you could leave office around 4 PM or so..


I am glad to hear that.

I am used to driving for about 90 minutes one way, back in India. So, if I leave Sharjah by 5:30, I can reach JAFZA by 6:30-6:45 am. That's great.

Ideally, my office closes at 4pm and I "MAY" be able to leave by then.


----------



## kiswani

Hello,

I am relocating to Dubai in May 2014 and I am shipping my car along with me *(Kuwaiti Car)*

The number *plates will remain Kuwaiti *as it is still under installments, and my residency in Kuwait will be maintained.

I am aware that once I have a work residency in UAE, I must obtain a UAE Driving License in order for me to drive a car and which is completely fine.

My question is, will I be able to remain driving my Kuwaiti car? Provided that the car is registered under my name? 

P.S. Calling RTA was not much of a help.

Appreciating your answer and support

Thanks.


----------



## dontbuy

*Renting a Car Advice?*

Can anyone give me an idea of who to rent from for a few months - until we get settled and buy something?? Thanks??

Also - any ideas on prices for something middle of the road to economy?

Cheers


----------



## bennyboy

Thrifty.com is a decent bet - make sure you go to the US site though - Yaris can be had for 1600aed a month, Corolla for around 1900. ThriftyUAE cannot match that price in-store and it was the best of the quotes I got, by quite a margin.


----------



## sm105

Data point here for license conversion in Ras Al Khaimah.

Indian passport, Canadian driving license, non-Freezone (Government of RAK sponsor) visa.

The driving licensing office guys have a laminated paper in Arabic at each counter that serves as a cheat sheet of which licenses can be converted without testing, without translation, by FZ/non-FZ/Government visa holders, and by citizens/non-citizens. 

I was told that as an Indian holding a Canadian license, I could transfer my license without testing as I was on a non-FZ visa, but I needed a certified translation of the license. Possibly the FZ visa holders do not qualify for the same privilege?

Documents required were original NOC from employer (in ENGLISH if the trade license is issued in English only, otherwise in Arabic), copy of trade license, certified translation of Canadian driving license (has to be done at a specific approved translator next to RAK post office - AED 50 charges), application typed in Arabic (AED 30 at typing center on premises BUT requires the original sponsor's stamp after it is typed so you may have to leave and then return unless you carry the stamp with you), copy of visa and Emirates ID, original passport with a copy. Vision test is conducted on premises at no charge. No photos required - they take one themselves. Exchange fee is AED 205 (totally AED 285 including the typing and translation fees).

Be prepared for long waits at times and the usual complete lack of queue etiquette. The staff are also not the most skilled speakers of English, but they are very friendly and helpful. Just be polite and go with the flow and it eventually happens!


----------



## dontbuy

Hi Guys. Looks like I'll be accepting a position very shortly in Dubai.

Won't have funds to buy a car initially, my wife and daughters arrive in September so I probably will then...

I've heard a lot of people rent? Does anyone have good experience with any particular company?

Is it something you can do with a Dealership as well, rather than strictly a car rental company?

What's the best choice?

Thanks


----------



## wanderingsalsero

*How to get UAE (RAK) Drivers License*

Somebody here in Ras al Khaimah told me that I could get a local drivers license even though my current license from Texas in the US has expired. Anybody know if that's true?

And, does my age (69) have anything to do with it?

Regards,
Art


----------



## sm105

wanderingsalsero said:


> Somebody here in Ras al Khaimah told me that I could get a local drivers license even though my current license from Texas in the US has expired. Anybody know if that's true? And, does my age (69) have anything to do with it?


Age shouldn't be a problem - a 60+ colleague got his license done in RAK just last week without any comments. Expired license might be an issue though. No harm going there and trying though - they are not the most diligent people so the expiry may slip through the cracks!


----------



## wanderingsalsero

*thanks and a 'heads-up' for dancaholics.*



sm105 said:


> Age shouldn't be a problem - a 60+ colleague got his license done in RAK just last week without any comments. Expired license might be an issue though. No harm going there and trying though - they are not the most diligent people so the expiry may slip through the cracks!



Ahhh, thanks. I'll act on that. Thanks.

BTW, I'm kicking-off something special for anybody who likes latin dancing. Free dance lessons and some latin social dancing. It starts at The Bunker Lounge, Towerlinks Golf Club, on Tuesday, 04.08.14, 8pm. My FB FP 'id' is 'raklatinsocials.

regards,
art


----------



## rbaggio74

Hello, 

May I ask a strange question?

Why the selling price of the 3 middle range car, BMW, Audi, Mercedes-Benz is so UNFAIR??

It seems the BMW cost 20% higher then the other two, is it the turth?

Thank you for everyone could help.

Andy


----------



## rsinner

rbaggio74 said:


> Why the selling price of the 3 middle range car, BMW, Audi, Mercedes-Benz is so UNFAIR??


Unfair? Its all about supply and demand. BMW is the more popular (and in the eyes of some people, more "prestigious") car of the three.


----------



## Ailsg

*Driving*

So scared about driving in Dubai


----------



## wazza2222

Ailsg said:


> So scared about driving in Dubai


You should be!


----------



## acan

New to Dubai, looking for advise...

I do have a budget of 70-80K and looking to buy a car right now. What i would like to consult on you which option is better to go

1. Wait until Ramadan and buy first hand with campaigns/promotions? Will there be really good deals that worth waiting? (I have to rent until that time from approx. 2K)
2. Buying a second hand right now rather than waiting; there are tons of option so it is hard to decide in UAE car market ) appreciate if you can comment on cost of maintanence for cars like BMW, Mercedes compared to Volkswagen, Honda etc. should be an important point that needs to be considered?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts/comments


----------



## christophe_aus

Budw said:


> This is 100% correct.
> 
> But: In the old days it was possible to get a "temporally" license; this for people that want to drive a private car in the UAE whilst being on a tourist/visit visa. Worthwhile to check, I am pretty sure it is possible.


Did anyone have any luck finding out about this temporary insurance/licence?

We were about to buy a car but I am on an Australian passport with a tourist/visit visa at the moment so am driving our hire car on my Australian licence. It's difficult for my wife (who now has a UAE visa and licence) to sponsor me so until I get a job I won't be able to drive our new car - well, not be insured to drive anyway.

Does anyone know of an insurance company that insures those with a foreign licence to drive a Dubai registered car?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Ailsg said:


> So scared about driving in Dubai


Why, it's not so bad here. You should try it in places like Kuwait, believe me this is a doddle here in comparison.


----------



## Winks13

christophe_aus said:


> Did anyone have any luck finding out about this temporary insurance/licence?
> 
> We were about to buy a car but I am on an Australian passport with a tourist/visit visa at the moment so am driving our hire car on my Australian licence. It's difficult for my wife (who now has a UAE visa and licence) to sponsor me so until I get a job I won't be able to drive our new car - well, not be insured to drive anyway.
> 
> Does anyone know of an insurance company that insures those with a foreign licence to drive a Dubai registered car?


I'm afraid the original information from TallyHo is incorrect in regards to not being covered with a non-UAE licence, here's how it works in the UAE:

When an insurance company starts up they choose one of two methods to base the underwriting of their policies on - either the driver or the car. Either way, both the car and the driver are insured but where the difference lies is when you as a driver then drive another car, or when someone else drives your car. 

If the insurance is based on the *driver* (as in Aussie, NZ, UK and lots of other countries) then only you are insured to drive your car. For anyone else wishing to drive your car the insurance company must be notified and that person named on the policy, either permanently or (if the insurance company allows) temporarily. Some insurance companies do have exceptions to this rule but this will be explicitly stated on the policy.

If the insurance is based on the *car* as in the UAE then anyone who is legally eligible to drive in the country is able to drive your vehicle and will be covered by your insurance. This is because the insurance company has underwriten the risk largely on your car as oposed to you as a driver. The UAE has additional rules whereby the person must also be over 25 and have held a licence (from any country) for more than 1 year. 

So...here's how this applies to your situation:

- Your wife buys and insures the car in her name as a holder of a UAE licence. 
- As long as you are over 25 and have held your Australian licence for more than 1 year, *and* as long as you are on a visit visa, then you are fully covered to drive 'her' car on your Australian licence. 
- As soon as you get a residence visa then your Australian licence is no longer legal to drive on, you must get a UAE licence to continue to be covered. 

If you don't want to take my word for it just call an insurance company before you purchase the car and ask them to verify that the above is correct. I'm with RSA for my vehicles, I just called them to double check and they verified that this is correct. 

Hope that helps.

Source: I'm formerly a car insurance underwriter/verified by RSA.


----------



## christophe_aus

Winks13 said:


> I'm afraid the original information from TallyHo is incorrect in regards to not being covered with a non-UAE licence, here's how it works in the UAE:
> 
> When an insurance company starts up they choose one of two methods to base the underwriting of their policies on - either the driver or the car. Either way, both the car and the driver are insured but where the difference lies is when you as a driver then drive another car, or when someone else drives your car.
> 
> If the insurance is based on the *driver* (as in Aussie, NZ, UK and lots of other countries) then only you are insured to drive your car. For anyone else wishing to drive your car the insurance company must be notified and that person named on the policy, either permanently or (if the insurance company allows) temporarily. Some insurance companies do have exceptions to this rule but this will be explicitly stated on the policy.
> 
> If the insurance is based on the *car* as in the UAE then anyone who is legally eligible to drive in the country is able to drive your vehicle and will be covered by your insurance. This is because the insurance company has underwriten the risk largely on your car as oposed to you as a driver. The UAE has additional rules whereby the person must also be over 25 and have held a licence (from any country) for more than 1 year.
> 
> So...here's how this applies to your situation:
> 
> - Your wife buys and insures the car in her name as a holder of a UAE licence.
> - As long as you are over 25 and have held your Australian licence for more than 1 year, *and* as long as you are on a visit visa, then you are fully covered to drive 'her' car on your Australian licence.
> - As soon as you get a residence visa then your Australian licence is no longer legal to drive on, you must get a UAE licence to continue to be covered.
> 
> If you don't want to take my word for it just call an insurance company before you purchase the car and ask them to verify that the above is correct. I'm with RSA for my vehicles, I just called them to double check and they verified that this is correct.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Source: I'm formerly a car insurance underwriter/verified by RSA.


Hi Winks,

Thank you very very much for this information. I made quite a number of calls last week to insurance companies and also contacted the RTA through their website.

Your answer reflects my research. The only thing is that not all insurance companies in Dubai agree with it! 

RSA is one company who will in fact cover me to drive my wife's car. AXA is a little greyer - they say as long as the Police say it's ok for me to drive then they will cover me. I feel more confident now that the RTA has provided me with something in writing. It should be noted that the RTA note is only relevant to Dubai - but it's a great start!

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## Winks13

Hi Chris,

No problem. 

I think you'll find that the Police in the other Emirates and also in Oman will also allow you to drive legally on your Australian licence while you are on a visit visa. As long as that is the case then you are covered by your wife's insurance, note or not. 

If anything happens and you have any problems with the claims process then private message me and I'll be more than happy to assist.

Adam.


----------



## memoryking

Arunas said:


> The countries from which citizens can transfer their driving licenses are given below:
> 
> Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Romania, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom, United States.


I have a European drivers licens together with Qatar drivers licence. Can I just transfer the licence based on my Qatar license???

Thanks,
M


----------



## ehsanm

acan said:


> New to Dubai, looking for advise...
> 
> I do have a budget of 70-80K and looking to buy a car right now. What i would like to consult on you which option is better to go
> 
> 1. Wait until Ramadan and buy first hand with campaigns/promotions? Will there be really good deals that worth waiting? (I have to rent until that time from approx. 2K)
> 2. Buying a second hand right now rather than waiting; there are tons of option so it is hard to decide in UAE car market ) appreciate if you can comment on cost of maintanence for cars like BMW, Mercedes compared to Volkswagen, Honda etc. should be an important point that needs to be considered?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts/comments



Dear friend 

I just moved from Abu Dhabi to Dubai. 

*Problems faced while moving to Dubai*

While moving i sold my 8 year old car which never troubled me at all, because of following reason:
1) Some one told me there are a lot of options for car available in Dubai
Which i never found - People in Dubai literally destroy there cars , i can not imagine how people around them feel 

2) Some one told me my car is getting old so it will show problems

But i use to maintain it regularly and i use to drive in Dubai and on longer routes

*Recommendation*

You have a good budget. 

With your budget Nissan is a good reliable option

If you are looking for an economical car, Buy Nissan Tida - Hash back/Sedan depending on your mood.

If you are good driver and can control your speed buy Nissan Altima

If your looking for something fancy and economical 

Choose between Civic or Corolla the new models are nice

*Reality*

Once you buy a new car the moment you take out of the show room you lose 15 % 

But on the other hand that car is brand new and no one has done anything with it. So next five years for the performance are drived from your behaviour with it.

Love your car, it will never show you finger


----------



## ehsanm

christophe_aus said:


> Hi Winks,
> 
> Thank you very very much for this information. I made quite a number of calls last week to insurance companies and also contacted the RTA through their website.
> 
> Your answer reflects my research. The only thing is that not all insurance companies in Dubai agree with it!
> 
> RSA is one company who will in fact cover me to drive my wife's car. AXA is a little greyer - they say as long as the Police say it's ok for me to drive then they will cover me. I feel more confident now that the RTA has provided me with something in writing. It should be noted that the RTA note is only relevant to Dubai - but it's a great start!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Chris



Hi chris 

Never believe anyone, who is working in UAE with an offer which he could not put on paper and validated signed certified authenticated proof read and finally published 

if you want examples ... i have lived in uae for 9 years now i can give you many 

from MASHRIQ BANK/EMIRATES NBD BANK/SAICO Insurance/EDNIC

Best of luck - the information previously provided by your friend is true and valid.


----------



## abbzia786

*Recommendations on SUVs*

Hello All
I was hoping some of you can guide me here on SUVs and recommendations based on your experience. My family and I are moving to Dubai in August but we will be there for a preliminary trip for two weeks in June (which I am concerned about because of the heat) - but we have to because of a school assessment test required. In any case, we have a Toyota Venza 2012 here that we love but do not want to bring this car there as it is not available there and parts would be difficult to find and the specs are different. Our intent is to buy an SUV. I would appreciate if you can offer some feedback on the following so that we can look around for SUVs when we are there in June:
1. I would prefer to buy a new SUV - or would you recommend buying one that is one or two years old?
2. I was looking at Fortuner, Prado, VW, pathfinder, etc. and others. We have a 6 yr old and a 4 year old. I have driven the fortuner and land cruiser in dubai and both were great (Obviously the LC was better)
Any advice from you would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## TennisPro

Hello, guys! I wrote in other thread but no one answered me. 

I have a difficult question with my driving licence. Currently, I am UK resident, holding UK driving licence, but I am a Bulgarian citizen (EU) with Bulgarian passport. I am moving to work in Dubai, I will be working as a sport coach and I need to get a car. I saw that UK licences are transferable to Dubai licences. However, what is specific in my case is that my citizenship is Bulgarian (so is my passport) and when I go to Dubai Police I will be able to show my Bulgarian passport and UK driving licence (they are not from the same country). I have read that some people are successful on transferring their licences, some are not. Do you thing I can convert my driving licence? If not, can I bye-pass the driving lessons and go straight to exams? Are there any key words to use when I go to the police station and ask for transfer? Any tricks? Are there any good days with nice staff working there? Do I have to go to a police station or to a driving school so to try converting my licence? Are there any phrases all of you used so to be successful?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## rsinner

TennisPro said:


> Hello, guys! I wrote in other thread but no one answered me.
> 
> I have a difficult question with my driving licence. Currently, I am UK resident, holding UK driving licence, but I am a Bulgarian citizen (EU) with Bulgarian passport. I am moving to work in Dubai, I will be working as a sport coach and I need to get a car. I saw that UK licences are transferable to Dubai licences. However, what is specific in my case is that my citizenship is Bulgarian (so is my passport) and when I go to Dubai Police I will be able to show my Bulgarian passport and UK driving licence (they are not from the same country). I have read that some people are successful on transferring their licences, some are not. Do you thing I can convert my driving licence? If not, can I bye-pass the driving lessons and go straight to exams? Are there any key words to use when I go to the police station and ask for transfer? Any tricks? Are there any good days with nice staff working there? Do I have to go to a police station or to a driving school so to try converting my licence? Are there any phrases all of you used so to be successful?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


You dont need to go to a police station, but RTA service centers (google them). Other than that, pretty much the luck of the draw - if you are not succesful in one go, try again - different day, different place etc. However, Bulgaria being in the EU, and now getting visa on arrivals (though the DL process is different from the visa process - it should help), I would think that you can make a case. All the best.

DO NOT get into the loop of driving classes/tests etc. It is just a money making machine.


----------



## TennisPro

But I am going to have a resident visa. Does it change anything or I should just go and give tries?


----------



## rsinner

TennisPro said:


> But I am going to have a resident visa. Does it change anything or I should just go and give tries?


Doesnt change anything. In any case you cant convert the DL before you have a resident visa.


----------



## acan

ehsanm said:


> Dear friend
> 
> I just moved from Abu Dhabi to Dubai.
> 
> *Problems faced while moving to Dubai*
> 
> While moving i sold my 8 year old car which never troubled me at all, because of following reason:
> 1) Some one told me there are a lot of options for car available in Dubai
> Which i never found - People in Dubai literally destroy there cars , i can not imagine how people around them feel
> 
> 2) Some one told me my car is getting old so it will show problems
> 
> But i use to maintain it regularly and i use to drive in Dubai and on longer routes
> 
> *Recommendation*
> 
> You have a good budget.
> 
> With your budget Nissan is a good reliable option
> 
> If you are looking for an economical car, Buy Nissan Tida - Hash back/Sedan depending on your mood.
> 
> If you are good driver and can control your speed buy Nissan Altima
> 
> If your looking for something fancy and economical
> 
> Choose between Civic or Corolla the new models are nice
> 
> *Reality*
> 
> Once you buy a new car the moment you take out of the show room you lose 15 %
> 
> But on the other hand that car is brand new and no one has done anything with it. So next five years for the performance are drived from your behaviour with it.
> 
> Love your car, it will never show you finger


thanks friend; this is good summary of what I was looking. I was considering to buy a car which is already 7-8 years old but it seems it would be nearly impossible to sell after 3 years and I guess there will be many problems for maintenance. I will go with a brand new option or comparably new car (1-2 years). do you know will it worth to wait for campaigns/offers in Ramadan for brand new car?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mans4

brian evans said:


> What places would you recommend to visit when buying a second hand car / truck ? Say 3 / 4 years old, Thank you
> TC
> Mr B


Dubizzle and Alawir auto mall , 

Be aware of Sharjah , they are cheater most


----------



## Tropicana

abbzia786 said:


> Hello All
> I was hoping some of you can guide me here on SUVs and recommendations based on your experience. My family and I are moving to Dubai in August but we will be there for a preliminary trip for two weeks in June (which I am concerned about because of the heat) - but we have to because of a school assessment test required. In any case, we have a Toyota Venza 2012 here that we love but do not want to bring this car there as it is not available there and parts would be difficult to find and the specs are different. Our intent is to buy an SUV. I would appreciate if you can offer some feedback on the following so that we can look around for SUVs when we are there in June:
> 1. I would prefer to buy a new SUV - or would you recommend buying one that is one or two years old?
> 2. I was looking at Fortuner, Prado, VW, pathfinder, etc. and others. We have a 6 yr old and a 4 year old. I have driven the fortuner and land cruiser in dubai and both were great (Obviously the LC was better)
> Any advice from you would be appreciated.
> Thank you!


I would suggest brand new as lower mileage 1/2year old cars are generally not much cheaper (plus you would get a higher amount when selling being the 1st owner vs the 2nd)

2) Lots and lotfs of choices, Fortuner is a completely different and much lower category than the LC, so if you give an appx budget, we can suggest some SUVs


----------



## Tropicana

Anyone has any experience with Deals on Wheels?

Some of the prices sound lower than what I would have expected, and they come with dealer's warranty and are GCC specs.


----------



## Juu

Good afternoon,

I started to read this thread at page 70, and I found some helpful answers to questions I had. Thanks to all contributors for this.

I am looking at second hand offers on dubizzle for a porsche cayman 2007 - manual transmission. I find the prices really attractive (80-100k AED). 

- Do you know how much I should budget in maintenance? I was thinking of 5k to 10k per year - is that enough?

- How much approximately should I budget for the insurance? I am asking various insurance companies for a quote but if someone had a similar experience, it is always useful to compare.

- I read in this thread that valet parkings sometimes do not accept manual cars, is that correct?

many thanks in advance for your patience. 

J.


----------



## abbzia786

Tropicana said:


> I would suggest brand new as lower mileage 1/2year old cars are generally not much cheaper (plus you would get a higher amount when selling being the 1st owner vs the 2nd)
> 
> 2) Lots and lotfs of choices, Fortuner is a completely different and much lower category than the LC, so if you give an appx budget, we can suggest some SUVs


Hello Tropicana
Thank you for your information. I am guessing somewhere in the range of $120K to $130K would be what I am looking at. I can probably increase if it makes a huge difference,
But thank you again....we do plan on purchasing a new one like you said.
Thank you!


----------



## abbzia786

abbzia786 said:


> Hello Tropicana
> Thank you for your information. I am guessing somewhere in the range of $120K to $130K would be what I am looking at. I can probably increase if it makes a huge difference,
> But thank you again....we do plan on purchasing a new one like you said.
> Thank you!


I meant AED120K - AED130K
Sorry!


----------



## rsinner

abbzia786 said:


> I meant AED120K - AED130K
> Sorry!


Check out drivearabia.com. For pre-owned cars check out Al-Futtaim Automall - Home

I bought a 2012 model SUV in early 2013 and did get a good discount. Also, when I was car hunting last year, I did find a few good deals in the pre owned selections offered by the authorised dealers of the respective brands.
In case you are primarily looking for city driving and not offroading, in that budget I would also consider the Ford Edge, VW Tiguan (a bit small though), a 2 year old BMW X1 (from a used car dealer, not necessarily the main dealer), probably a pre owned Audi Q3, or Volvo XC60.

If you are looking for bigger SUVs or for offroading then all the brands have a decent or good offering in the price range. I didn't want to buy Japanese or Korean so didn't look at those.


----------



## Sunder

Hello everyone...Can anyone help me in suggesting which driving school to enrol for getting a Driving License, I have to take 40 classes( dont know driving at all).. and tips and tricks of passing the test too. Thank you all in advance !!!


----------



## rsinner

Sunder said:


> Hello everyone...Can anyone help me in suggesting which driving school to enrol for getting a Driving License, I have to take 40 classes( dont know driving at all).. and tips and tricks of passing the test too. Thank you all in advance !!!


All the driving institutes are similar. Emirates Driving is probably marginally better (and slightly more expensive). Belhasa is okay as well.


----------



## Simey

I'm thinking of buying a new used car which means I need to sell my beloved 2006 Porsche Cayman S. 

My problem is I don't have parking spaces for two cars and I think I may have found the car I want to buy. So what to do with the old one while I sell it?


The used car dealer has offered to sell it on consignment. Any pitfalls to this I need to know about?

If I do this, can I de-register the car once I give it to the dealer to sell? I don't want any other drivers getting tickets on my plates. 

I'm wondering also who is responsible for insurance while it is on the market but in the dealer's lot?

Thanks!


----------



## kmdxb

Can anyone give a quick overview on what the current procedure is for a new arrival from the UK getting a Dubai licence.

Would they need to do things like get their Emirates ID sorted out first? Are there any medical tests/eye exams etc needed?

It was fairly simple when I did mine, but that was nearly 10 years ago now - and even if I could remember exactly what I did I'm sure it will of changed since then.


----------



## BedouGirl

kmdxb said:


> Can anyone give a quick overview on what the current procedure is for a new arrival from the UK getting a Dubai licence. Would they need to do things like get their Emirates ID sorted out first? Are there any medical tests/eye exams etc needed? It was fairly simple when I did mine, but that was nearly 10 years ago now - and even if I could remember exactly what I did I'm sure it will of changed since then.


Nowadays, everything relating to your visa has to be completed first before you can apply. There's still an eye test. Do you still have your old licence? That may get thrown up when they out your details in the system. Once your visa is in process, you can't drive on an international licence.


----------



## venomsaajid

Hello everyone. 

I recently got my new Visa stamped and just received my NOC for my driving license. 

I need help with choosing a driving school? 
The plan is to take my driving lessons before I go to work in the morning as the weather seems fine at that time of day. 

I need to get my license asap and also since I will be commuting by metro and taxi which driving school is more accessible and convenient to reach? As I will have to get back on the Metro after my lessons to reach work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tropicana

Anyone ever taken on a ballon payment lesae for a car?

Any pitfalls I need to look out for?


----------



## vantage

Tropicana said:


> Anyone ever taken on a ballon payment lesae for a car?
> 
> Any pitfalls I need to look out for?


i have one from Toyota.
Havent got ot he end of it yet, so cant answer for pitfalls!
It certainly increased my purchasing power on arrival, when money was tight, got me mobile in a reliable motor, and bought me 2 or 3 years to make a plan!
i have a year to go, and am still undecided as to whether i will buy the car out and go debt free entirely, and trade back for a new one.
Probably the debt free route..
Plan was recommended / sold by BIGJIMBO on here..


----------



## Kskate

*Driving lessons*

Is there a place I could book a few driving lessons to get a bit of experience of driving 'Dubai style' which seems to me a bit different to what I'm used to in London. I literally need a few hours with insured instructor ideally in automatic before I feel comfortable to rent a car. I have uk license already.


----------



## stigu_b

venomsaajid said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I recently got my new Visa stamped and just received my NOC for my driving license.
> 
> I need help with choosing a driving school?
> The plan is to take my driving lessons before I go to work in the morning as the weather seems fine at that time of day.
> 
> I need to get my license asap and also since I will be commuting by metro and taxi which driving school is more accessible and convenient to reach? As I will have to get back on the Metro after my lessons to reach work.
> 
> Thanks in advance


There arent many driving schools in Dubai and all of them have mixed reviews.

You should check out

Belhasa driving school
Emirates driving institute
Dubai driving Centre

They are the main ones here that I know.


----------



## Bingo999

*Pre road test*

Yo, Hello everyone my name is wajahat, From uae.

I have my pre-road test coming tuesday, Please advice me?


----------



## Simey

Kskate said:


> Is there a place I could book a few driving lessons to get a bit of experience of driving 'Dubai style' which seems to me a bit different to what I'm used to in London. I literally need a few hours with insured instructor ideally in automatic before I feel comfortable to rent a car. I have uk license already.


Weird. I think driving in London is much more challenging than driving in Dubai.


----------



## dleemartin

Does any one know the rules and regulations in the UAE regarding older cars 10 years plus?

Have heard conflicting info that cars over 10 years cannot be registered, does this mean that they cannot be bought or sold?

Thinking of getting a boxster 99-02 myself some clarification would be great


----------



## mgb

dleemartin said:


> Does any one know the rules and regulations in the UAE regarding older cars 10 years plus?
> 
> Have heard conflicting info that cars over 10 years cannot be registered, does this mean that they cannot be bought or sold?
> 
> Thinking of getting a boxster 99-02 myself some clarification would be great


In 2008-2009 they tried to introduce a law making it impossible to register a car over 10 years old in a new buyer's name. However there was a huge uproar and the law never came to pass.

Drive a 15 year old nissan patrol myself and off to register it tomorrow


----------



## ferg13

Hi im sure this must be asked a lot but I haven't found a post with my exact scenario.......my husband has residency visa uae licence etc and he has a rental car (he started renting this when he had visit visa) 
my question is can I legally drive this car ?-I am on a visit visa .
some have told me I can as my husband hired it whilst only having a visit visa so its no different ,others tell me no ! confused.................


----------



## dleemartin

mgb said:


> In 2008-2009 they tried to introduce a law making it impossible to register a car over 10 years old in a new buyer's name. However there was a huge uproar and the law never came to pass.
> 
> Drive a 15 year old nissan patrol myself and off to register it tomorrow


Thanks for the info!

Are there any regulations regarding older cars? Necessary tests, docs or anything like that


----------



## mgb

dleemartin said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Are there any regulations regarding older cars? Necessary tests, docs or anything like that


All cars over 3 years old have to have an inspection done when they change hands then an annual one thereafter. 

For annual tests you can get your car inspected at any car testing station up to 28 days in advance, some testing stations are less picky than others about certain modifications!

So in answer to your question there is no difference between registering a car that is 3 years or 13 years old.

Good luck


----------



## rsinner

ferg13 said:


> Hi im sure this must be asked a lot but I haven't found a post with my exact scenario.......my husband has residency visa uae licence etc and he has a rental car (he started renting this when he had visit visa)
> my question is can I legally drive this car ?-I am on a visit visa .
> some have told me I can as my husband hired it whilst only having a visit visa so its no different ,others tell me no ! confused.................


Well, definitely not a unique question given that it is answered on this thread. 
check this post and the posts after it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0-cars-driving-questions-108.html#post3749594

but check this thread as well
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/125024-driving-license-dubai.html

I would suggest that you call up the insurance company with which the car is insured and ask.


----------



## BedouGirl

ferg13 said:


> Hi im sure this must be asked a lot but I haven't found a post with my exact scenario.......my husband has residency visa uae licence etc and he has a rental car (he started renting this when he had visit visa) my question is can I legally drive this car ?-I am on a visit visa . some have told me I can as my husband hired it whilst only having a visit visa so its no different ,others tell me no ! confused.................


You need an international driving licence. The rental company will need a copy of your passport, visa and the driving licence and they will charge you an amount every month, so you will need to 'renew' every month. Incidentally, if your husband is now a resident, he should provide them with copies of his visa, EID and UAE licence.


----------



## christian1240

*new in Dubai*

Dear folks,

I expect to relocate to Dubai during the next weeks. Therefore I have some questions regarding the car.

Are there better places to look for a used car than Dubizzle?

Where can I do a used car check? 

Where can I find the best insurances?

How does the insurance work? What kind of insurance do I need? 

Are there any other car related things to consider like tax, registration, bi-yearly checks for the goverment like in Germany (TÜV/AU)?

Looking forward to your feedback,

Kindly regards
Christian


----------



## ehsanm

christian1240 said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I expect to relocate to Dubai during the next weeks. Therefore I have some questions regarding the car.
> 
> Are there better places to look for a used car than Dubizzle?
> 
> Where can I do a used car check?
> 
> Where can I find the best insurances?
> 
> How does the insurance work? What kind of insurance do I need?
> 
> Are there any other car related things to consider like tax, registration, bi-yearly checks for the goverment like in Germany (TÜV/AU)?
> 
> Looking forward to your feedback,
> 
> Kindly regards
> Christian


Hi brother , how are you ? 

I recently moved to Dubai from Abu Dhabi

Buying a used car in Dubai is cut throat.

When you reach Dubai brother give me a message and i would suggest you all the right options. 

People say i m very miticulas when doing something, i call it doing your home work. 

Hope i can share and save you some trouble, in which no one helped me 

your bro 
Ehsan:cell:


----------



## dleemartin

With insurance how does it differ person to person?

I've heard 3-8% of car cost but will this differ for example a 35 year old vs a 25 year old?


----------



## mgb

dodol said:


> Great information, I know NOTHING about cars... so I have a question, if I get a car loan, and after one year I decide I will leave Dubai, could I sell my car at a good price enough to cover the rest of the car loan? I wouldn't leave the country if I have a debt with the bank.
> 
> Is there any procedure for this? Any kind of insurance or something to be done on this kind of situations?


It all depends on the car and its desirability and saleability, how well you have looked after it etc. Why not buy a second hand car you can afford to finance with a 12 month loan?


----------



## swissknife

how much does bringing your car to Dubai cost? and is the process complicated?


----------



## Emanef

Hi guys

I have a question on cars in Dubai - apologies if it has been answered before but 112 pages was a lot to look through and I couldn't find it!

Basically my wife has Dubai residency but I do not (I'm back and forth and still on a tourist visa). We have had a rental car since we moved over, paying on a monthly basis, but it's not a cheap way of doing it. 

Out two options are taking out a long term lease, say one or two years, or buying a car. However, what I want to know is where we would stand for insurance given my current tourist only visa situation. 

If we took out a long lease, would I still be able to be insured on it ok? The current hire company never asks for my latest visa stamp, despite me having to get Oman insurance occasionally. 

And if we bought one, it would be bought in my wife's name, but would she be able to get me on the insurance OK whilst I still have a tourist visa? 

Thanks in advance....!


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Hi guys I have a question on cars in Dubai - apologies if it has been answered before but 112 pages was a lot to look through and I couldn't find it! Basically my wife has Dubai residency but I do not (I'm back and forth and still on a tourist visa). We have had a rental car since we moved over, paying on a monthly basis, but it's not a cheap way of doing it. Out two options are taking out a long term lease, say one or two years, or buying a car. However, what I want to know is where we would stand for insurance given my current tourist only visa situation. If we took out a long lease, would I still be able to be insured on it ok? The current hire company never asks for my latest visa stamp, despite me having to get Oman insurance occasionally. And if we bought one, it would be bought in my wife's name, but would she be able to get me on the insurance OK whilst I still have a tourist visa? Thanks in advance....!


You can drive a rental/lease on an international licence. With Avis, it's AED 50 per month extra and they need a copy of your passport. Not sure if they would need to see your entry and exit visa stamps every month. You could just ask the rental companies when taking quotations. Not sure how you'd stand for driving a vehicle you are buying.


----------



## Emanef

Thanks Bedougirl, that's helpful, clarifies we're ok to hire. 

Does anyone else know about insurance on a bought car? 

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

Emanef said:


> Thanks Bedougirl, that's helpful, clarifies we're ok to hire.
> 
> Does anyone else know about insurance on a bought car?
> 
> Thanks


you could have looked a few posts above your post (and which links to a few posts in the same thread) 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0-cars-driving-questions-112.html#post4073570


----------



## Emanef

I did say I'd had a look through but 112 pages (ie over 1100 posts!) is a lot to read through and couldn't find the answer, certainly to the one on insurance on an owned car..... I ran out of steam scanning through them!

That's the only problem with threads like these, genuinely helpful but they get overwhelminly out of control and if you're just joining it at the end there's a lot to get through to catch up!


----------



## Emanef

Thanks, that's helpful as well (and a little encouraging!) I'll see if I can get anything out of some insurance agents on a bought car.


----------



## sant3

Hello friends.

I moved to Dubai about 3 months ago and I have finally managed to get my driving license. Now, I do need to buy a used car but I dont want to take wrong decisions in haste. Hence, I have decided to rent a car atleast for the first month or two.

Now - 

* Is there any rule in Dubai that prohibits rental car agencies to provide cars to new license holders? Many people here tell me that new license holders wont get rental cars. I am not new to driving, I have my home country's license which is about 10 years old.
* Secondly, I want the cheapest option as this is just a temporary arrangement till I buy my own car. Any pointers to which dealer would give me the cheapest offer and what would be the rates like, for a month of rental? I dont mind any car!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sm105

sant3 said:


> * Is there any rule in Dubai that prohibits rental car agencies to provide cars to new license holders? Many people here tell me that new license holders wont get rental cars. I am not new to driving, I have my home country's license which is about 10 years old.


It is not a "rule" but rather an internal policy that many/most of the rental companies have in place. Usually, they will waive this if you can show a home country license older than a year.

In my case, I had just renewed my Canadian license a few months before using that as the basis to exchange for the UAE license, but fortunately I had still retained my previous expired Canadian license to show Budget that I had been driving for much longer than a year. They were fine with that.


----------



## swissknife

Is anyone familiar with the new driving center DriveDubai? any good?


----------



## rsinner

sant3 said:


> * Is there any rule in Dubai that prohibits rental car agencies to provide cars to new license holders? Many people here tell me that new license holders wont get rental cars. I am not new to driving, I have my home country's license which is about 10 years old.


This will definitely be a problem. sm105 has mentioned that he had his old license - but it was Canadian, which is one of the countris whose licenses can be converted directly. for Indian licenses there is an insurance implication (not renting cars to new licenses) due to which most companies do not rent out cars to new licensees. You will need to look around - you will find some agencies, but not many choices. There will also be some additional amounts they will charge in case of an accident.


----------



## Tropicana

Question regarding insurance.
I have comprehensive cover and someone hit my parked car and took liability (even though he left the scene and was called back by police).

My insurance company is making me jump through hoops, so can I go the other part's insurance company (which I would have done if I had only third party insurance), or am I supposed to do everything via my insurance company ?


----------



## christophe_aus

Emanef said:


> Thanks, that's helpful as well (and a little encouraging!) I'll see if I can get anything out of some insurance agents on a bought car.


Hi Emanef,

See here - I had exactly the same questions and people helped me out. In summary, RSA will cover you for insurance even if you are on a tourist visa.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0-cars-driving-questions-108.html#post3718522


----------



## Emanef

That's great, thanks Christophe, I'll give them a call when I get the chance, but at least that means buying a car is still an option for us.


----------



## CptMike

what kind of eye test? I have some problems with colors - reading the numbers on those dotted colored files... is that a problem?


----------



## Froglet

CptMike said:


> what kind of eye test? I have some problems with colors - reading the numbers on those dotted colored files... is that a problem?


You'll need to get an eye test done part of which is this exercise:

https://www.google.com/search?q=eye...MM3esATdkoII&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643

However, it can be different depending on where you get the test done. I got mine done in Mall of the Emirates opposite Carrefour (Ground floor). It was straightforward and quick.


----------



## Yorki

I've searched the forum but can't find the info....

I am in between jobs at the moment on a tourist visa, I start a new job on the 10 Aug 3 days after my vehicle is due for registration test and insurance renewal.

Is there anyway I can renew the test and insurance on a tourist visa?

If not then I guess my best option is parking the vehicle up until I get a residency visa and renew it then (and take a hit on not renewing on time)?

The vehicle is registered in my name, insured by me and I have a UAE license. 

I'm guessing I'm not the first or will be the last with this issue...


----------



## BedouGirl

Yorki said:


> I've searched the forum but can't find the info.... I am in between jobs at the moment on a tourist visa, I start a new job on the 10 Aug 3 days after my vehicle is due for registration test and insurance renewal. Is there anyway I can renew the test and insurance on a tourist visa? If not then I guess my best option is parking the vehicle up until I get a residency visa and renew it then (and take a hit on not renewing on time)? The vehicle is registered in my name, insured by me and I have a UAE license. I'm guessing I'm not the first or will be the last with this issue...


A friend of mine renewed his registration, etc., recently while on a visit visa.


----------



## Felixtoo2

If anyone is interested in a hire car at the moment a work colleague just got a Ramadan deal with Belhasa, one month for the price of 2 weeks.


----------



## CptMike

I am!


----------



## Felixtoo2

PM'd Ya!


----------



## Yorki

Yorki said:


> I've searched the forum but can't find the info....
> 
> I am in between jobs at the moment on a tourist visa, I start a new job on the 10 Aug 3 days after my vehicle is due for registration test and insurance renewal.
> 
> Is there anyway I can renew the test and insurance on a tourist visa?
> 
> If not then I guess my best option is parking the vehicle up until I get a residency visa and renew it then (and take a hit on not renewing on time)?
> 
> The vehicle is registered in my name, insured by me and I have a UAE license.
> 
> I'm guessing I'm not the first or will be the last with this issue...



After some advice from BedouGirl (& friend) I got my vehicle insured, tested and re-registered.

My insurance company were happy to re-insure me on a 30 day visa, was long as I had a UAE driving license. Although this wasn't the cheapest quote it was the easiest (only) option given the circumstances. Once insured the rest was simple. The insurance company updated my insurance on the RTA system and RTA sent me an SMS confirming as much. I took my vehicle to Tasjeel, Al Barsha for the test and re-registering. 20 minutes later test completed and new registration card issued.

Thanks to BedouGirl and friend for advice.


----------



## BedouGirl

Yorki said:


> After some advice from BedouGirl (& friend) I got my vehicle insured, tested and re-registered. My insurance company were happy to re-insure me on a 30 day visa, was long as I had a UAE driving license. Although this wasn't the cheapest quote it was the easiest (only) option given the circumstances. Once insured the rest was simple. The insurance company updated my insurance on the RTA system and RTA sent me an SMS confirming as much. I took my vehicle to Tasjeel, Al Barsha for the test and re-registering. 20 minutes later test completed and new registration card issued. Thanks to BedouGirl and friend for advice.


Yay!!!


----------



## sant3

Hi friends, I am looking around for a used car - economical but does not look cheap!

Anyways, zeroed in on the Mitsubishi Lancer GT. I saw a couple of cars too.

What should be the ideal price for a clean 2011 Lancer GT with 85,000 on the odo? Car has 2 small dents and some very minor scratches.

Regards.


----------



## uberkoen

Anyone got any information on Morris Garage here in the UAE? They're launched some pretty cool cars here! Anyone has any experience with these? Maintenance and reliability wise?


----------



## swissknife

Is anyone familiar with the new driving center DriveDubai? any good?


----------



## A.Abbass

Froglet said:


> You'll need to get an eye test done part of which is this exercise:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=eye...MM3esATdkoII&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643
> 
> However, it can be different depending on where you get the test done. I got mine done in Mall of the Emirates opposite Carrefour (Ground floor). It was straightforward and quick.


This is Ishihara test for color blindness. This is the first time I hear of a driving eye test including color discrimination. I am color blinded, will they fail me because of that ?!


----------



## sant3

Can someone suggest me a reliable and economical workshop near International City?

I have recently purchased a used Lancer GT and I am looking for a good workshop for regular services and small mechanical works.


----------



## fefe76

I'm a Aussie permanent resident and I have an Australian drivers license ....can I get a license to drive in Dubai without a test?


----------



## LesFroggitts

fefe76 said:


> I'm a Aussie permanent resident and I have an Australian drivers license ....can I get a license to drive in Dubai without a test?


Do you hold an Australian passport as well, as this can sometimes impact upon your eligibility? If so then yes you can easily (_jumping through a few hoops is considered an easy thing here_) exchange one - see Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai which tells you what else you will require.

Whilst you're waiting for your residence in order to obtain your driving license, you can drive but it is ALWAYS best to bring with you an International Driving Permit as well as your AU license.


----------



## fefe76

I am not an Australian citizen so I don't have an Aussie passport. I'm hold a UK & Pakistani passport & have a Pakistani licence too but no UK licence


----------



## Tropicana

Question on tyres; if you purchase a car that was shipped in 6+ months ago, what is the approximate age of tyres that would be acceptable?


----------



## Asdfgh

Tropicana said:


> Question on tyres; if you purchase a car that was shipped in 6+ months ago, what is the approximate age of tyres that would be acceptable?


3 years I believe


----------



## mgb

It is 3 years from date of manufacture (do you know how to find that date?) but they are rarely checked at registration.


----------



## CptMike

I am interested in a 2010 Volvo C30. I am meeting with the seller later today at Abu Hail metro station.
Where can I go to have the car checked in this area?


----------



## chestnut

Telling the age of tyres: Aged Tyres - Bridgestone Australia


----------



## awais.chand

if i want to sell my Honda Civic, where can i get good price?


----------



## Froglet

Dubizzle



awais.chand said:


> if i want to sell my Honda Civic, where can i get good price?


----------



## Tropicana

mgb said:


> It is 3 years from date of manufacture (do you know how to find that date?) but they are rarely checked at registration.


I do know how to check the date, and I already insisted one new ones after an inspection as they are over a year old and I do not want to risk them being rejected at registration 2 years from now.
Given that it will be a clear reduction in the profit margin for the dealer, I'm not sure whether they will agree though


----------



## Goose1985

Is it very expensive to hire a car in Dubai? What are best companies etc?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Goose1985 said:


> Is it very expensive to hire a car in Dubai? What are best companies etc?


That's a little bit of a 'how long's a piece of string' question. A little more information might get you some assistance such as size/type of car, duration of hire etc.

The last car hire I just looked at was AED 11,000 per day, but that was for a Lamborghini


----------



## Fait

Greetings, everyone. I don't know if this is the right thread where to post this query but since this is the closest thread I could find, I'll just post it here.

Anyway, does anyone knows if my wife can apply for a driving license in Sharjah eventhough she is under dubai visa? We live in Sharjah and has a tenancy contract under her name that's why she opts to have her driving license here in Sharjah. What do we need to accomplish and where should we go if she wants to apply for a DL?


----------



## nilsen1

edit


----------



## BedouGirl

nilsen1 said:


> Hi! I moved here to dubai four months ago from norway but i don't have a drivers license, although i have plans taking one here. I have a friend visiting me from Norway and he is going to stay here for 1 week. We were thinking of hiring a car and maybe go to Abu Dhabi and some other places. He is usually smoking weed in Norway and he did smoke 1 month ago before going here. Do you think its safe for him to drive us around or will they do random drug test on drivers? He doesn't think that the cannabis is away from his system yet. Or if hes in an accident and they will check his urine or blood, is there anyway of seeing he hasn't been using the drug in UAE? Would appreciate some advice in the matter. Thank you! // Nils Larsen


 Not normally, but now you have told the forum and the wonderful world of the interweb your real name and that your friend is visiting and what he's done, then you may well find he gets stopped on the road, if not at the airport . Seriously! A bit of common sense surely must prevail. This is not the type of question you post and end with your name for goodness sakes!!


----------



## sv7

Hi there,

I recently moved to Dubai from Canada and currently driving under my Canadian license while my work is handling my Emirates ID, Visa, etc. before I can apply for UAE driver's license. I heard the license transfer process takes weeks, and once my Emirates ID is made available, I am not allowed to drive. 

Is this true? I am worried as this means there will be weeks in between my Emirates ID and UAE license process in which I will not be able to drive to work. 

Please help!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jowhara

someone I know is selling a Mercedes 2-door, 2006 model. if anyone is interested, pm me.


----------



## Froglet

Jowhara said:


> someone I know is selling a Mercedes 2-door, 2006 model. if anyone is interested, pm me.


Yes, I will buy it for AED 3mln :frusty:


----------



## Tropicana

I have the opportunity to choose between Dubai and AUH to register a car; does anyone know any differences between the 2 options apart from a 3 year exemption for testing in Abu Dhabi and 2 years in Dubai?


----------



## imac

Tropicana said:


> I have the opportunity to choose between Dubai and AUH to register a car; does anyone know any differences between the 2 options apart from a 3 year exemption for testing in Abu Dhabi and 2 years in Dubai?


insurance for my car was apparently cheaper if it was registered in Dubai... the agent made the odd comment when I was on the phone with her that the same car registered in Dubai would have a lower premium... when I asked her why, she said because AD drivers are considered higher risk than Dubai drivers... which does not make a lick of sense...


----------



## mgb

sv7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently moved to Dubai from Canada and currently driving under my Canadian license while my work is handling my Emirates ID, Visa, etc. before I can apply for UAE driver's license. I heard the license transfer process takes weeks, and once my Emirates ID is made available, I am not allowed to drive.
> 
> Is this true? I am worried as this means there will be weeks in between my Emirates ID and UAE license process in which I will not be able to drive to work.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thanks in advance


The licence takes minutes, just go along with your emirates ID, or the confirmation receipt, once you have your residence visa of course. Take your old licence, which may or may not have to be translated into arabic, then go to the licensing section and take a quick eyetest. Then you will get your license immediately. Once you have your residency, then you will not be allowed to drive on your Canadian license - you will not be insured.


----------



## rsinner

Tropicana said:


> I have the opportunity to choose between Dubai and AUH to register a car; does anyone know any differences between the 2 options apart from a 3 year exemption for testing in Abu Dhabi and 2 years in Dubai?


Where would re-registering the car be easier? 
If you live in Dubai and have to re-register an AD registered car, can you do it in Dubai or in AD?


----------



## moneyb

*CARFAX type service in Dubai*

Hi All,
I am thinking about moving to Dubai and was trying to add expenses about buying a used car. I have always bought used cars in US but used CARFAX to determine the history of the car. Is there a service like that in Dubai? if so is it accurate and dependable?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## atifn79

How much time it would take to ship a car from USA to DOHA? What could be reasonable expenses there and in tax or custom related implication is there for this kind of shipment ?


----------



## Jowhara

I will be travelling soon. My car (which is 1-year old) will lie idle for about a month. Do I need to do anything before or after my trip to ensure that it doesn't get damaged?


----------



## Juu

Hi everyone,

I have heard here and there that valet parkings can refuse a manual car? It seems a bit odd to me, but unfortunately I do not know anyone who owns one.

Any feedback? thanks !


----------



## LesFroggitts

Juu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have heard here and there that valet parkings can refuse a manual car? It seems a bit odd to me, but unfortunately I do not know anyone who owns one.
> 
> Any feedback? thanks !


It would be understandable, if they have not been trained on driving a manual gearbox, there could also be insurance/liability issues to take into consideration.

I would certainly not want someone unqualified/inexperienced being let loose with my car.


----------



## rsinner

LesFroggitts said:


> It would be understandable, if they have not been trained on driving a manual gearbox, there could also be insurance/liability issues to take into consideration.
> 
> I would certainly not want someone unqualified/inexperienced being let loose with my car.


In UAE, legally, a driver with an auto license can only drive an automatic car, but a driver with a manual license can drive both manual and automatic.
Of course if the attendants do not have the manual license they cannot drive the car - if something were to happen, then insurance will not cover it.


----------



## Juu

Ok interesting. Thanks for the feedback. I will look for a automatic then.

Other few questions with regard to insurance companies, if I may:

- What happen to the cars that are more than 10 years old? I read on most of the insurance companies' website they do not insurance these cars. 

- Is there any insurance company you would recommend for an under-25 British lady? I have asked several quotes from companies here for my fiancee, but so far no success.

thanks !


----------



## mgb

Juu said:


> Ok interesting. Thanks for the feedback. I will look for a automatic then.
> 
> Other few questions with regard to insurance companies, if I may:
> 
> - What happen to the cars that are more than 10 years old? I read on most of the insurance companies' website they do not insurance these cars.
> 
> - Is there any insurance company you would recommend for an under-25 British lady? I have asked several quotes from companies here for my fiancee, but so far no success.
> 
> thanks !


once the car is over 7 years old it can generally only be insured third party. If you buy a car when it's 5 years old and stay with the same insurance company they will normally cover it fully comp until it's 10.

E-business isn't quite as advanced at home - often companies don't reply to emails or internet enquiries. I would try RSA or AXA insurance companies - they are franchises of the UK holding company but nevertheless are a bit better than many others. Or you could try a broker- I always use Guardian Insurance Brokers who have offices in AD and Dubai - they give you a good deal and are very helpful if you have a claim.


----------



## Juu

Thanks mgb for your feedback.

Interesting conversation with Oman Insurance:

they initially said they could not insure her because she was less than 25. After insisting, they told me that actually she does not need any insurance, as I will be covered and the insurance can cover two drivers. Or, anybody with a UAE license driving my car. 

I am asking them to confirm by email, but the quote they sent me did not mention anything with regard to it.


----------



## Juu

I have just received a standard contract from Oman Insurance, this is what they state:

- Licensed driver: The insured or any person driving with his permission provided the person driving holds a license for that vehicle in accordance with the traffic laws and regulation and has not had his licence withdrawn by order of a court of law or traffic regulations.


----------



## mgb

Juu said:


> Thanks mgb for your feedback.
> 
> Interesting conversation with Oman Insurance:
> 
> they initially said they could not insure her because she was less than 25. After insisting, they told me that actually she does not need any insurance, as I will be covered and the insurance can cover two drivers. Or, anybody with a UAE license driving my car.
> 
> I am asking them to confirm by email, but the quote they sent me did not mention anything with regard to it.


Here it is the car insured, not the driver. Anyone with a licence can drive more or less any car (damned handy if your car is off the road after being offroad lol). Since she is under 25 the excess is 20% of the claim, which could be quite a lot.

Make sure you get cover for accident benefit for your passengers, or else you could end up paying blood money out of your own pocket in the case of an at-fault accident.


----------



## Juu

I just called them to double check. They quoted me for a comprehensive cover (they have three, I asked for the average one. Passengers are covered up to AED 200k.

The excess is 10% of the claim if under 25 according to this contract.

It seems quite a fair deal, compared to the other quotes I received.


----------



## mgb

Juu said:


> I just called them to double check. They quoted me for a comprehensive cover (they have three, I asked for the average one. Passengers are covered up to AED 200k.
> 
> The excess is 10% of the claim if under 25 according to this contract.
> 
> It seems quite a fair deal, compared to the other quotes I received.


Is that 200k for each passenger? I seem to remember that is the blood money figure per person, but I could be wrong.

I'd still recommend you try AXA and RSA, just to make sure you are getting the best possible deal, maybe ask around and see that your company of choice has someone who speaks english and is "switched on" in case of a claim. Also that they pay out promptly.

One last thing - dealer repairs, well worth the extra if they are on offer. If someone else bashes into you and it's their fault, if you don't have dealer repairs your car gets sorted in a back street garage - some are ok, not all are.


----------



## Louai

*Jaguar XF 2.0L 2014 feedback*

Hello Guys,

I'm thinking of buying a Jaguar XF 2.0 or 3.0L 2014, can i have a detailed feedback on this car positive and most importantly negative.

Also if compared to Audi A5 sportback 2.0L or Mercedes C-Class 2.0L which is better.

Thanks a lot in advance for your help.

Louai Ali


----------



## K0sh

Louai said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a Jaguar XF 2.0 or 3.0L 2014, can i have a detailed feedback on this car positive and most importantly negative.
> 
> Also if compared to Audi A5 sportback 2.0L or Mercedes C-Class 2.0L which is better.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.
> 
> Louai Ali


Try typing Jaguar XF review into google


----------



## LesFroggitts

*Mitsubishi Mirage*

Quick question chaps.

OH is looking for a small car for poodling around the locality and has mentioned the Mitsubishi Mirage.

Anyone got/had one? 

Thoughts - Good or bad?

Yes, I know they're small and come with a piddling sized engine but it's just on her list of potentials. We'll get round to test driving in the near future unless the reviews/reports come back less than favourable.


----------



## BedouGirl

LesFroggitts said:


> Quick question chaps. OH is looking for a small car for poodling around the locality and has mentioned the Mitsubishi Mirage. Anyone got/had one? Thoughts - Good or bad? Yes, I know they're small and come with a piddling sized engine but it's just on her list of potentials. We'll get round to test driving in the near future unless the reviews/reports come back less than favourable.


I've got a Mirage and really like driving it and it's got a stonking Kenwood sound system. I go up to Abu Dhabi and it keeps up a fair pace (could be the driver though hehe) but as a runaround I'm happy, it's got central locking with a remote, all four windows are electric as are the wing mirrors, it's good on gas and, for a small car, the boot's not a bad size. Not fab for four people but it's doable and, of course, very economical to run. It's got more oomph than a Lancer and it's cheap!!!


----------



## Tridar

It's not mentioned a lot on here but what do people think of the Toyota Highlander?
They seem good value for money but never mentioned on here when people are searching for cars?


----------



## ash_ak

Why do auto insurances have 13 month policy's, when the car registration has to be done every 12 months. So my insurance expires next month end, while my car regn. expires this month.

My question is, If I goto the RTA and try to get my car registered, will they register my car even if I have only one month remaining on my insurance?

I am not able to renew my insurance before i go for regn., since, I can only do it 30 days in advance, which means I have to wait till Oct 30. While my car regn. expires in oct.


----------



## rsinner

ash_ak said:


> Why do auto insurances have 13 month policy's, when the car registration has to be done every 12 months. So my insurance expires next month end, while my car regn. expires this month.
> 
> My question is, If I goto the RTA and try to get my car registered, will they register my car even if I have only one month remaining on my insurance?
> 
> I am not able to renew my insurance before i go for regn., since, I can only do it 30 days in advance, which means I have to wait till Oct 30. While my car regn. expires in oct.


This is because there is a one month "grace period" after the registration expires. RTA would register cars only up to the date of the insurance expiry. SO you can't really re-register.
Who said you can't renew the insurance before the car registration date? If you actually wait for the full one month before you renew the registration, the new insurance would most likely be for 12 months.


----------



## Motorcycle_lovers_Dubai

Hi everyone!

Anybody who knows where to find a good servicing company to modify cars and motorcycles in dubai? Any motorcycle group that we can join also? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hindustani

Just moved in near to Baniyas area recently, often it is hard to find parking for my car. Does anyone know about monthly parking space rentals where I can get guaranteed parking? And how much does it cost per month.
Heard about this Khansaheb parking building last day but when I asked they said the parkings are full


----------



## abzy931

hi im on an employment visa here in The uae and i also have a Saudi residence permit (Iqama) and saudi driving license . Wanted to ask if I can drive a saudi number plate car in the UAE on my saudi driving license ? Ive heard a few ppl doing it they just have to go to the border every six months i think. Would be great if anyone can confrim it

Cheers


----------



## Marco Swimming

Do you know some chip rental car?
Thanks


----------



## yoplu

Marco Swimming said:


> Do you know some chip rental car?
> Thanks


Hertz and Budget. Occassionally some private people offer it on Dubizzle also


----------



## expatsue

mgb said:


> once the car is over 7 years old it can generally only be insured third party. If you buy a car when it's 5 years old and stay with the same insurance company they will normally cover it fully comp until it's 10.
> 
> E-business isn't quite as advanced at home - often companies don't reply to emails or internet enquiries. I would try RSA or AXA insurance companies - they are franchises of the UK holding company but nevertheless are a bit better than many others. Or you could try a broker- I always use Guardian Insurance Brokers who have offices in AD and Dubai - they give you a good deal and are very helpful if you have a claim.


This post came up following my search on car insurance last week. I just want to thank the OP for the steer towards Guardian Insurance Brokers and to recommend them to anyone else who may be looking for car insurance. My husband dealt with their office in Abu Dhabi (where their motor insurance is done) solely by telephone and email. They were superb: reacted immediately, gave us good quotations and followed through to conclusion with great efficiency. Very pleased


----------



## maca1981

You can try Diamond and Dollar as well who are usually the cheapest.


----------



## jgw99

Time to search for a car here in Dubai having been here 2 months. Still undecided whether we'll be getting a mid sized SUV or just a 4 door midsize sedan. Will be mostly for daily commute to work (8-10KM and typical errands with the seldom trip to AD and Oman). 

Will definitely be looking for a 2nd hand. Just wondering, is there an annual mileage that is considered avg? I know back in the area of the US where I lived, it was 12K miles (20KM) per year. Or does mileage not play as an important factor as say how those miles were accrued (off road, driving habits etc). It seems like driving habits here tend to be generalized as pushing automobiles to the limits and one really can't gauge that really based on who the owner (type of driver) is.

Also, is there any reliable way to tell if a 2nd hand car had been through any accident? For us in the US, there is CARFAX and other companies that can run a vehicle history report.

Any lemon laws here for 2nd hand cars (whether dealer certified purchase or direct seller)?

Lastly, any reliable/accredited garages/mechanics that one would be able to hire for a 2nd opinion?

Sorry for the many questions. Just realized I haven't had to deal with having to purchase a 2nd hand car and having to take into account a lot of difference in road+driver+liability conditions.


----------



## maca1981

If you buy from the dealership's in their secondhand department that is the most reliable source and it's usually conveniently located at the showroom. 
Of course you can find amazing deals direct from the owners on Dubizzle with people selling their car having driven only for a few thousand miles. 
An average 20K is a good indication for a year on mileage.


----------



## hlnio99

Hello everybody,

I am relocating to Dubai in a couple of months time and I am looking to buy a used Porsche Boxter at some point. I have a budget of around AED 60k to 70k and I have found a few of them put up for sale on Dubizzle. 

I have the following questions (sorry if this has been answered somewhere):
- how much approx. does it cost to insure this car?
- does anyone have experience driving similar a car in Dubai? I read somewhere that european cars tend to have weaker air conditioning system and driving experience can be uncomfortable during summer period.
- anything that I should be aware of buying/owning such a car in Dubai?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Berliner

^ get a 2009+ Boxster (which start at 100k+). The ones before 2009 are prone to have this issue >>> IMS 101


----------



## Simey

Berliner said:


> ^ get a 2009+ Boxster (which start at 100k+). The ones before 2009 are prone to have this issue >>> IMS 101


The DFI engine in the 2009 onwards Boxster did eliminate the IMS failure issue, but don't scare people unnecessarily. The instances in the model years 2007 onwards are very few, if rather well publicized. It's not like every older Porsche is just itching to blow up, so this can be exaggerated. 

hlnio99, until a few months ago I had a 2006 Cayman S, which is based on the Boxster and if you bought one of those it would be in approximately the range that you quote. The car did fine in the heat and you shouldn't worry about it. Porsches are very common on the roads here. The AC was OK, but tinting the windows isn't a bad idea. 

The biggest problem owning a Porsche in the UAE is the somewhat overwhelmed service network (if a monopoly can be called a network). It can take a long time to get an appointment for a service. The cars themselves are great.

Prices here are very low compared to almost anywhere except the US. Depreciation is very steep though as for some reason people here think cars must be replaced every 2 years, or upon the ashtray becoming full, whichever is sooner.

Insurance on cars here is by value. You probably will not be able to get comprehensive insurance on a car this old.


----------



## AS100

Hi, 

I have a British passport and British driving license. 

I was informed that this could be exchanged for a Dubai license without a test. I wanted to clarify a couple of points. 

1. Whilst it states exchange, I guess this means issue as I would still be keeping my British license. Correct? 

2. The website mentions that I need a eye test and can't use my UK test results/prescription. Is this correct? If so, where's the best (and cheapest place to get this done) 

Thanks!


----------



## chestnut

I got to keep my UK license.
I did my eye test at the typing/translation place just opposite the place where I did the exchange. I can't remember what the eye test cost, but it was far less than the actual cost of exchanging the license.


----------



## BedouGirl

You have to take your eye test here and it's not an eye test as you would know it. If you wear glasses or contacts to drive, obviously wear them . Check out the RTA website for more information to make sure you bring all the documents, etc. that are required. Your UK licence will not be taken from you.


----------



## AS100

BedouGirl said:


> You have to take your eye test here and it's not an eye test as you would know it. If you wear glasses or contacts to drive, obviously wear them . Check out the RTA website for more information to make sure you bring all the documents, etc. that are required. Your UK licence will not be taken from you.


Thanks all.


----------



## mrussell

Morning everyone,

I've seen a car that I'm pretty keen on getting from a guy on Dubizzle. I've seen the car and really impressed with it, negotiated the price etc. The stumbling blocks are; 

- I've never bought a car in the UAE before, 
- he's never sold a car in the UAE before, 
- the car still has a bank loan financing it, 
- it has Abu Dhabi plates although both seller and buyer live in Dubai.

So the first two points are nothing but experience, so we can get round these with this process. In terms of the bank loan, we are giving the guy a deposit to say we want the car and drafting up an sale agreement document. The next bit is the bit that has me worried, so do we pay him the full remaining amount so he can pay off the bank loan and receive a letter from the bank confirming he has paid the finance? How long does this normally take? He did offer to write me a cheque for the same amount whilst it had cleared, but realisticly it wont make a difference if he does or not because he could still disappear.

I was hoping to drive straight from the bank to change the registration into my name, this way trying to eliminate some of the worry of paying for the car and then never seeing him again. However as the car has Abu Dhabi plates, what do I need to do? I've seen a lot threads and posts about Dubai plated cars moving to Abu Dhabi, but not so many the other way around. I've heard it might be worth keeping the plates registered in Abu Dhabi as it's cheaper for the annual renewal. But I just want the easiest method to ensure I get the get registered in my name.

Any help and advice would be really appreciated guys.

Many thanks,


----------



## despaired

Which is the best place to buy used car? I'm a bit hesitant to purchase it from any website/dubizzle/private and prefer to go to a shop or dealer


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

I'm looking into buying a Dodge Charger SRT, does any one have experience buying one? where from, what cost should I be looking at?


----------



## omrano

tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking into buying a Dodge Charger SRT, does any one have experience buying one? where from, what cost should I be looking at?


Check yallamotor website , the prices are pretty close to what is in the market.
Also check dodge uae website , you will find information about the location of the showrooms.


----------



## tahir29

Thanks and will do. 

is it worth getting the car on finance or paying it full?


----------



## omrano

tahir29 said:


> Thanks and will do.
> 
> is it worth getting the car on finance or paying it full?


It totaly depends on your financial situation, and how long do you intend to stay in here.
If you plan to stay for many years then i guess it is ok to finance the car. That is how i look at it anyway. Good luck


----------



## Froglet

tahir29 said:


> Thanks and will do.
> 
> is it worth getting the car on finance or paying it full?


Is it possible to get a car financed if you don't have a job? (I saw a thread of yours in which you indicate not having a job)....


----------



## tahir29

no it's not but my wife has a job and we are looking to remain here for a few years well depends on me also obtaining a job here which isn't going to plan so far.


----------



## Froglet

Oh I see. I would wait getting a Charger SRT till you also get a job because you are probably the one who wants the car the most...


----------



## tahir29

Haha tbh your right to a certain extent i would love to wait and carry on paying 1800 a month on a rental but my wife speaks to her work colleagues who give her ideas on a dodge being cheaper than what I'm currently paying for my rental, atleast with rental i can cancel anytime with finance i doubt it will be that easy.


----------



## omrano

tahir29 said:


> Haha tbh your right to a certain extent i would love to wait and carry on paying 1800 a month on a rental but my wife speaks to her work colleagues who give her ideas on a dodge being cheaper than what I'm currently paying for my rental, atleast with rental i can cancel anytime with finance i doubt it will be that easy.


To pay 1800 monthly for 5 years on a dodge SRT , you will have to put at least 60000 as a down payment.
If you pay the normal 20% (35000) down payment, you will have to pay over 2500 monthly, definitely not cheaper than the rental.
I agree to wait till you find a job and be sure that you will stay for many years here.


----------



## salilnair75

Car Advise
Kindly suggest from the options below for a new 7 seater SUV:


1.Grand Santa Fe
2.Nissan Pathfinder
3.Landcruiser Prado
Kindly give ur reasons too


----------



## tahir29

There all rubbish, buy the Nissan Patrol best SUV and most popular to great car. I have one back in Pakistan


----------



## LetsGo1

Hi all,
How much I'll be paying for keeping 2 cars ( mid size (Nissan altima) and a 4*4 may be a Rav 4?) with insurance and maintenance cost?


----------



## Maduizu

Searching on the forum should pull up a fellow canadians posting about importing a car from canda, so will be specifically beneficial to you most likely.


----------



## unco

Hi guys,

I'm married and we are in the process of buying a new car (moved from UK 6 months ago).
I wasn't able to get a loan as the bank didn't like the fact that each month I pay back the advance on accommodation to my employer, which is a big part of my monthly salary.
Ideally I would prefer to avoid bringing cash from UK to buy it w/o loan...

My wife works and doesn't have any loan, so she is in the process of getting a loan to buy the car.

She doesn't have a driving licence, so I will be the sole driver of the car.
I read that the registration has to be at the same name as the insurance.

1/ Does that mean I need to register the car at my name?
2/ Is there any issue registering at my name when my wife owns the car?


Many thanks


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

Best place to buy a Nissan Patrol 2014/2015 plate please?


----------



## mgb

unco said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm married and we are in the process of buying a new car (moved from UK 6 months ago).
> I wasn't able to get a loan as the bank didn't like the fact that each month I pay back the advance on accommodation to my employer, which is a big part of my monthly salary.
> Ideally I would prefer to avoid bringing cash from UK to buy it w/o loan...
> 
> My wife works and doesn't have any loan, so she is in the process of getting a loan to buy the car.
> 
> She doesn't have a driving licence, so I will be the sole driver of the car.
> I read that the registration has to be at the same name as the insurance.
> 
> 1/ Does that mean I need to register the car at my name?
> 2/ Is there any issue registering at my name when my wife owns the car?
> 
> 
> Many thanks


The bank will insist on the car being registered in your wife's name. She cannot register the car without a driving licence. Sorry to be the bringer of bad news. I would recommend you bring cash from the UK if you can - buy a good reliable car (japanese are my choice), doesn't have to be new or nearly new, so long as it has been maintained).


----------



## Emanef

Doubt the AC in a car from the UK will cut it out here.


----------



## mgb

mgb said:


> The bank will insist on the car being registered in your wife's name. She cannot register the car without a driving licence. Sorry to be the bringer of bad news. I would recommend you bring cash from the UK if you can - buy a good reliable car (japanese are my choice), doesn't have to be new or nearly new, so long as it has been maintained).


Just a thought - if your wife gets a personal loan, then she can spend the money on whatever she likes, ie the car is not "mortgaged" to the bank. Good luck


----------



## unco

mgb said:


> Just a thought - if your wife gets a personal loan, then she can spend the money on whatever she likes, ie the car is not "mortgaged" to the bank. Good luck


Hi mgb

Thanks for your suggestion, that could indeed be a solution. However I think we may prefer to bring cash instead.

I've spoken to various people and got a few different answers.

First the toyota people selling the LC (see we went japanese ) said that "it would be fine" for her to get the loan. They didn't mention any issue for me driving it... but then again they are sales... :blah:

Called RTA, they confirmed the car need to be registered at my wife's name as she's the owner. Not having a driving licence didn't seem to be an issue (will certainly call back to see if I get same version from someone else)

Called Axa insurance, they can't insure the car as wife doesn't have driving licence. They said RTA needs driving licence for registration...

Called Zurich, they can insure the car at both names if my wife writes a letter stating that she won't drive the car.

So at least 1 person is wrong, going to call RTA again...

Like your blog btw


----------



## unco

Just called RTA again
They confirmed that *you don't need a driving licence to register a car*.
You only need the usual passport, visa, EID... and insurance + custom certificate from showroom.

What surprised me is that they asked my wife to be there for the registration when Toyota said they will take care of it.

Will keep you posted


----------



## manchesterborn

Hi. I am looking to get the windows on my car tinted. There seem to be 101 different manufacturers of film to go with (3m, k-cool) etc and also different percentage options (30 to 50% really). Has anyone got any advice on which brand and percentage grade to go with. I want one that looks dark during the day, but I do still want to be able to see out at night!!!! I don't want to be one of these people who has to cut a small hole in the tint so that they can see their mirror - or even have to drive with the windows down at night! I'm sure those tints are more than 50% anyway. What sort of price have people paid for their cars to be tinted too? 

Thanks


----------



## Emanef

You hoping to look like a rich arab or a gangster with that then.....?


----------



## LesFroggitts

manchesterborn said:


> Hi. I am looking to get the windows on my car tinted. There seem to be 101 different manufacturers of film to go with (3m, k-cool) etc and also different percentage options (30 to 50% really). Has anyone got any advice on which brand and percentage grade to go with. I want one that looks dark during the day, but I do still want to be able to see out at night!!!! I don't want to be one of these people who has to cut a small hole in the tint so that they can see their mirror - or even have to drive with the windows down at night! I'm sure those tints are more than 50% anyway. What sort of price have people paid for their cars to be tinted too?
> 
> Thanks


Bear in mind that if you're likely to drive out of the UAE, neighbouring countries have differing rules on the amount of tint allowed - Oman I know restrict it to 30% and there's a ruddy great sign at the border saying this so applies to visitors as well as Omani residents.


----------



## tahir29

Where is the best place to purchase a Nissan Patrol? I'm not interested in Dubizzle,


----------



## Froglet

Nissan UAE (Dubai & Northern Emirates)


----------



## Roxtec Blue

tahir29 said:


> Where is the best place to purchase a Nissan Patrol? I'm not interested in Dubizzle,


Nissan main dealer


----------



## tahir29

Thanks guys. 

Buying from Nissan possibly more expensive than buying from Al Futtaim etc


----------



## Stevesolar

tahir29 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Buying from Nissan possibly more expensive than buying from Al Futtaim etc


Hi,
The key question is are you buying new or secondhand?
If new - then Nissan dealer is way to go.
If secondhand, under three years old and still covered by manufacturer warranty - then still best from main dealer.
If older than three years and especially if out of warranty - then i would not personally buy a car like that in the UAE. Far too much to go wrong and far too much chance that car has been used & abused, clocked, accident repaired etc.
Even using cars on the road is more aggressive here, than in Europe - let alone cars that can be used seriously off-road - like the Nissan Patrol.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nig

delete pls.


----------



## Mustii

Hey all,

I wanted to ask if anyone can recommend a dealer or automart where I can find an FJ Cruiser a 2010-2012 model, I am looking for something under 100k , preferably around 80k is this even possible tho?, I would prefer if I could get finance on it, hence I am not looking at private sellers 

Also is there anything I should be looking out for, is there any common problems or anything like that?

I was initially looking at german cars, BMW 3 series mostly, and some C classes, but after reading peoples view on maintenance cost etc not sure I should go for a 5 year old german car now? I would love to though as I saw few 330s or 335 for around 70k, but I am not sure if this is a smart move :s 

and if I am not gonna go for a german, the FJ is the only thing that would sway me over loool


----------



## futureshock999

OK, as a Land Rover owner here in the UK, I have decided that an FJ Cruiser is probably the only affordable thing that will compete with it in Dubai, and in fact probably be better suited in some respects. I usually don't buy new cars, but the cost of the FJ is reasonable enough (compared to a Landie) that I would probably buy one new, unless a great used one popped up.


I think that Bigjimbo used to be a Toyota dealer, but he seems to have moved on. Can anyone tell me the name of a Toyota salesman/dealer that they have personally had a great purchase experience with in Dubai? I will be moving there next month, and keen to get as much sorted as I can before I get there, but don't know what the limits of that are until I get a Dubai driver's license from my UK one.


----------



## syed_21j

*Looking for Pajero*

I am looking for Second Hand Pajero, Can some one suggest me some trust able Second Hand Dealers.


----------



## Mustii

Once you have your residency Emirates Id etc you can change over your license in half an hours time, you can search through the forum if you need any info on required documents, or just check the rta website..


----------



## moosa_ea

Will the car price differ a lot if bought from Abu Dhabi instead of Dubai?


----------



## Froglet

I just received a message from RTA: "RTA will soon send vehicle license renewal information to your PO Box"

What does this mean?

We bought a new car in January 2014. I do know we have to renew the insurance every year (13 months actually), but what else do I need to do? Do I need to re-register the plate?

Who is familiar with the process? 

Thanks!


----------



## Haru

Hi everyone,

Just have a question. I went and got my driver license converted from Australia to Dubai a couple of days ago. Afterwords I received an sms from RTA saying that a handbook hyperlink would be sent to my email address (same thing on the payment receipt).

I still haven't received this email and now that I think about it, I don't think I ever gave them my email address. Is this something that's linked with your emirates ID card? What is in the handbook? Just general rules?

Maybe I'm being paranoid, but just wanted to know if there was something important I should know about in this handbook and if I need to change my email address with emirates ID as well. 

Thanks,
Haru


----------



## S_Allan_90

*Mercedes/BMW Lease*

i am moving from the UK to Dubai in about 6 weeks time.
I have currently got a Mercedes C Class C220 Coupe AMG Sport Edition Premium Plus.
I will be returning this to the dealer before emigrating. 
I understand that Mercedes in the Middle East don't have this model, but as a similar alternative they have C250 CGI Coupe AMG 2015 .
Can anybody help me with the likely monthly lease cost for this? Also, what the insurance is likely to be?
I would ideally like to lease on a 12 month basis, but would be willing to commit to a maximum of 3 years. 
An exact price isn't required, but if someone could give me something indicative for now it would be appreciated.
If not a 3 series BMW would also be of interest. 
Thank you.


----------



## omrano

S_Allan_90 said:


> i am moving from the UK to Dubai in about 6 weeks time.
> I have currently got a Mercedes C Class C220 Coupe AMG Sport Edition Premium Plus.
> I will be returning this to the dealer before emigrating.
> I understand that Mercedes in the Middle East don't have this model, but as a similar alternative they have C250 CGI Coupe AMG 2015 .
> Can anybody help me with the likely monthly lease cost for this? Also, what the insurance is likely to be?
> I would ideally like to lease on a 12 month basis, but would be willing to commit to a maximum of 3 years.
> An exact price isn't required, but if someone could give me something indicative for now it would be appreciated.
> If not a 3 series BMW would also be of interest.
> Thank you.


You can check yallamotor website, it has tons of car information and prices.
The prices are almost pretty close to the market.
The monthly lease will depend on the advance payment that you will pay, minimum 20 % downpayment.
So, if the car is 190,000 aed, downpayment will be 38,000 aed , with car registration, insurance and other stuff , you will pay 40,000 aed.
The rest (almost 152,000 aed) will be leased, Interest rate will be from 2.49 to 3 %.
So,if you lease for 3 years and max 3% interest rate , montly payment will be almost 4600 aed.


----------



## Stevesolar

omrano said:


> You can check yallamotor website, it has tons of car information and prices.
> The prices are almost pretty close to the market.
> The monthly lease will depend on the advance payment that you will pay, minimum 20 % downpayment.
> So, if the car is 190,000 aed, downpayment will be 38,000 aed , with car registration, insurance and other stuff , you will pay 40,000 aed.
> The rest (almost 152,000 aed) will be leased, Interest rate will be from 2.49 to 3 %.
> So,if you lease for 3 years and max 3% interest rate , montly payment will be almost 4600 aed.


Hi,
The above is HP - not lease.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## omrano

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The above is HP - not lease.
> Cheers
> Steve


Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## S_Allan_90

Thanks, it was useful to know the purchase price / system. I heard re-sale was pretty difficult and have always leased in the UK so thought I would stick to what I Know.

Also, I trust this is purchase only and not insurance? 

Can anybody give me an indication of the likely lease cost for this vehicle?


----------



## omrano

S_Allan_90 said:


> Thanks, it was useful to know the purchase price / system. I heard re-sale was pretty difficult and have always leased in the UK so thought I would stick to what I Know.
> 
> Also, I trust this is purchase only and not insurance?
> 
> Can anybody give me an indication of the likely lease cost for this vehicle?


I googled around a bit and found a car rental company the has mercedez benz c-class, and from their website the rent for 1 year was a little bit over 100,000 aed.
you might probably get a better deal if you lease for 3 years, but still you will be paying almost double the monthly installment if you actually buy the car.


----------



## The Rascal

omrano said:


> I googled around a bit and found a car rental company the has mercedez benz c-class, and from their website the rent for 1 year was a little bit over 100,000 aed.
> you might probably get a better deal if you lease for 3 years, but still you will be paying almost double the monthly installment if you actually buy the car.


I got sent a quote for a bog standard Range Rover Sport, 2014 (not new) none supercharged and it was 240,000 a year.

Are these people mad?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
The difference between leasing in the UK and the UAE is in the UK you are funding the difference between the cost price minus the resale value (plus some profit rate for the leasing company). This means that German cars with good retained values are cheaper to lease than other less "quality" brands.
In the UAE the lease companies seem to assume that the car will have little or no value at the end of the lease. Therefore more expensive cars (BMW, Mercedes etc.) are more expensive to lease than cheaper cars.
I had quotes for an ML400 and a CLA45AMG recently for lease.
The total lease cost over two years was roughly the same value as the selling price of the cars.
For this reason, we bought two cars on 5 year HP (2 years ago) and after year 3, we will approximately owe what they are then worth - so able to part-exchange them for something newer.
Both cars (VW Tiguan R-line and Infiniti G37s coupe) are fullyloaded and came with 5 year warranty and service contracts.
Only normal costs are therefore tyres, fuel and insurance during our period of ownership.
Bank HP rates on new cars are very low - not so good on 2nd hand cars.
If you shop around, some dealers will also be a bit creative with the figures - so that you dont need to put down the normal 20% deposit. In that case, you would be driving away a new car worth 200,000 AED without a deposit and with a monthly HP payment of around 3500 AED.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## omrano

The Rascal said:


> I got sent a quote for a bog standard Range Rover Sport, 2014 (not new) none supercharged and it was 240,000 a year.
> 
> Are these people mad?


Yes,they are, but also one who would actually go for it.


----------



## spectnas

*recommendation on cars*

Hi
I am about to relocate to Dubai and will buy two cars.
I want to buy a family car on my first week and then wait until we settle to buy the second car.

I looked up the prices of:
2014 Mitsubishi Pajero 3.5L for 85k AED
2014 Nissan XTrail for 85k AED
2014 Nissan Xterra for 100k AED
2014 Nissan Pathfinder for 110k AED
2015 Volkwagen Tiguan 2.0L for 105k AED
2014 Toyota Fortuner 4.0L for 122k AED

We have two kids and 2 dogs so mid size or large SUV is ideal. We are not interested in tons of additional options (ie Bluetooth, navigation or leather seats)


I am leaning towards Mitsubishi Pajero or Nissan Xtrail or Nissan Xterra simply due to the price.
Does anyone have experience with any of these in Dubai?
In means of:
1. ride comfort on the roads, bumps, etc
2. air condition - for summer
3. handling
4. safety
5. cost of service / maintenance or support from the dealer (ie Nissan vs Mitsubishi?)
6. any other comments?


I would appreciate any feedback if you own any of these cars.


----------



## Stevesolar

spectnas said:


> Hi
> I am about to relocate to Dubai and will buy two cars.
> I want to buy a family car on my first week and then wait until we settle to buy the second car.
> 
> I looked up the prices of:
> 2014 Mitsubishi Pajero 3.5L for 85k AED
> 2014 Nissan XTrail for 85k AED
> 2014 Nissan Xterra for 100k AED
> 2014 Nissan Pathfinder for 110k AED
> 2015 Volkwagen Tiguan 2.0L for 105k AED
> 2014 Toyota Fortuner 4.0L for 122k AED
> 
> We have two kids and 2 dogs so mid size or large SUV is ideal. We are not interested in tons of additional options (ie Bluetooth, navigation or leather seats)
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards Mitsubishi Pajero or Nissan Xtrail or Nissan Xterra simply due to the price.
> Does anyone have experience with any of these in Dubai?
> In means of:
> 1. ride comfort on the roads, bumps, etc
> 2. air condition - for summer
> 3. handling
> 4. safety
> 5. cost of service / maintenance or support from the dealer (ie Nissan vs Mitsubishi?)
> 6. any other comments?
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback if you own any of these cars.


Hi,
Do you have your visa stamped in your passport, UAE ID card and UAE driving licence yet? As without these, you will struggle to buy and get a car registered and insured here.
All the Japanese cars in your list have good A/C, good reliability and reasonable running costs. The pathfinder is an odd one - it has a big 3.5l engine matched to an elastic band CVT gearbox.
The Japanese cars have very low service intervals - often every 5K km wheras the VW Tiguan is every 15k and you get free servicing to 45k from VW.
We have and really like the Tiguan but it is not a big car and we only have one child and no dogs!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## spectnas

Steve
Thanks for the response.
I am clear with the ID and licence which I assumed it is simply formality (eye test, paperwork, etc) which I can conclude in a week.

I drove a Tiguan before and got the feeling of it hence I put it on the list but not familiar with Nissan and Mitsubishi's. 

I guess with a few short trips to Dubai, I seem to think that SUV is the safest for family. We normally prefer hatchbacks or wagons but considering the traffic, and size of cars, and petrol prices - SUV seems to be the logical move..
Thanks again


----------



## expatteacher2014

spectnas said:


> Steve
> Thanks for the response.
> I am clear with the ID and licence which I assumed it is simply formality (eye test, paperwork, etc) which I can conclude in a week.


You can't Get your Emirates ID and UAE license until you get your residence visa in your passport. This will take some weeks to process after arrival (or months for some of my new colleagues thanks to transcription and administrative errors).

Be prepared to hire for an interim period and note: if you enter the country on a visit visa, hiring is easy, if you enter on an employment visa many hire firms won't hire to you until you get your UAE license (see above).

Recent experience - bureaucracy here is King, organisation and logic not so much.


----------



## FourAgreements

*Nissan Xterra*

We bought a lightly used 2013 Xterra from the dealer a few months ago. We don't have any kids or pets, so I can't speak to usefulness in that regard. So far, though, we really like it. We wanted something we could take off-road and it's handling that really well so far.

There are quite a few Xterras on the roads here, as well as Pajeros. I'm sure they're popular for good reason.



spectnas said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 2014 Nissan Xterra for 100k AED
> 
> 
> We have two kids and 2 dogs so mid size or large SUV is ideal. We are not interested in tons of additional options (ie Bluetooth, navigation or leather seats)
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards Mitsubishi Pajero or Nissan Xtrail or Nissan Xterra simply due to the price.
> Does anyone have experience with any of these in Dubai?
> In means of:
> 1. ride comfort on the roads, bumps, etc Seems comfortable to me, but it's all relative. We were driving a Honda Civic and an old but comfortable pickup truck before we moved here, not a Jaguar.
> 2. air condition - for summer I think there's a lag of a few minutes before it's full on cooling, but nothing unbearable.
> 3. handling I like the way it drives - the steering is responsive? not sure if that's the right term... haven't had it on two wheels yet going around any curves or corners
> 4. safety no accidents yet - fingers crossed
> 5. cost of service / maintenance or support from the dealer (ie Nissan vs Mitsubishi?)Haven't had it in for service yet as we've only had it for a few months. however my husband recently realized that a part was missing from the jack (located under the back seat). Drove to the dealer, spoke nicely to the guy that sold it to him. They gave him the part, no problem.
> 6. any other comments? The one thing I really don't like about it is the narrow opening of the back passenger doors. It's normal at the top but at the bottom, because of the wheel wells, it narrows the opening substantially. This could be a PITA for adults, especially older people or ladies who like to dress up fancy and wear high heels. Since I rarely sit back there and rarely dress up or wear high heels, it hasn't posed a problem.
> 
> Regarding accelerating, it seems to take a second after giving it the gas, if wanting to pass someone for example. But I tend not to cut people off at the last second, so this hasn't been an issue so far.
> 
> My husband said it accelerates to 120 quickly.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback if you own any of these cars.


----------



## Hells-Bells

Does anyone have any experience of owning a Volvo XC90 in Dubai?

Interested in whether there is a reliable local dealership or whether people have found Volvos' maintenance costs prohibitive locally.

We need a 7 seater (kids, dogs and visitors) and were considering a 3 year old XC90 or possibly a newer Kia Sorrento. Volvo is a more polished car, but Kia has it's famous warranty. Both come out well in NCAP test.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arabianhorse

This has probably been asked before, but can someone tell me if a visitor with an Australian AND /OR International licence is allowed to drive my private vehicle.

Called the insurance company twice and got 2 different answers.

First time got a No Second time a Yes.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Insurer may say yes - but Police say no - so problem if stopped or you have an accident.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sootydaz

*Very helpful*



FourAgreements said:


> We bought a lightly used 2013 Xterra from the dealer a few months ago. We don't have any kids or pets, so I can't speak to usefulness in that regard. So far, though, we really like it. We wanted something we could take off-road and it's handling that really well so far.
> 
> There are quite a few Xterras on the roads here, as well as Pajeros. I'm sure they're popular for good reason.


Very helpful post thank you


----------



## dubaiman45

Hello 
Do you think they could accept the transfer of moroccan driving licence for french passport ? 

Thank you


----------



## mgb

dubaiman45 said:


> Hello
> Do you think they could accept the transfer of moroccan driving licence for french passport ?
> 
> Thank you


I would be very surprised if they did!


----------



## thomhoe

Hi guys, does anyone know a decent place where I can buy Bmw stuff ? (castrol engine oil, oil filters, aircon filter, spark plugs and coolant)

Preferably if its in Abu dhabi or if its elsewhere does it ship?

I googled and the uae bmw forums seem extremely outdated.

Thanks.


----------



## Smythy82

arabianhorse said:


> Is this an insurance question or a legal question.
> Visitors are legally allowed to drive hire cars, so can't see why they can't drive you car,
> Best check with your insurance company to ensure no restrictions with cover


I contacted my insurance company regarding this when my parents visited a few weeks ago. The insurance company has no concerns who drives the car as long as you have an accident report to claim. The problem arises if there is an accident. The police will not supply a accident report for a non-uae license unless they are in a rental car. As you cant transfer your license without being a resident, visitors either rent a car or get the metro. Sorry


----------



## Smythy82

I had an accident in my car last week. I am waiting for it to be evaluated by the insurance company non-agent RSA garage. I am confident it is a write off. What can I expect next? 

If it is a write off will I receive the amount on the premium or will they revalve the car? I dont want to ask the insurance company in case I prompt concern!


----------



## StevenSmoker

mgb said:


> I would be very surprised if they did!


Tell us how did it go!


----------



## Skip_ZA

Hi there

I have a question what can i expect to pay in terms of a car loan, what would a typical EXPAT interest rate on a car in Dubai be.

I have seen anything from 4-8% ? Is this correct.

I know its dependent on age etc etc. But a ball park figure would help.

Looking at budget to buy a second hand Mitsubishi Pajero in the 60-70k range. I see you can get nice one's with relativley low km 2010-2013 models.

I worked out that a 70k car over a period of 4-5year would be around 1500-2,000AED a month. is this correct?


----------



## The Rascal

If you know the plate number (which I would suggest is on the rental doc), go on Dubai Police Traffic Fines site and it'll be on there whether you owe them or not, it gives date, time, place occasionally photo too.


----------



## thomhoe

The Rascal said:


> If you know the plate number (which I would suggest is on the rental doc), go on Dubai Police Traffic Fines site and it'll be on there whether you owe them or not, it gives date, time, place occasionally photo too.


Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I am actually in Abu dhabi. I downloaded the police app and tried searching via car plate no. to no avail. What does "traffic code" refer to?

Apparently the rental company keyed in gibberish for my license code.


----------



## The Rascal

It's UAE wide, and not just for Dubai plated cars.


----------



## thomhoe

The Rascal said:


> It's UAE wide, and not just for Dubai plated cars.


Without the traffic code, I am unable to search for fines.


----------



## omrano

thomhoe said:


> Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I am actually in Abu dhabi. I downloaded the police app and tried searching via car plate no. to no avail. What does "traffic code" refer to?
> 
> Apparently the rental company keyed in gibberish for my license code.


Don`t search using traffic code, search using the car plate number as the Rascal suggested.


----------



## LesFroggitts

omrano said:


> Don`t search using traffic code, search using the car plate number as the Rascal suggested.


The AUH police site for fines requires both the registration plate number and the Traffic Symbol (TC number), this TC number is shown on the vehicle registration document.

So unless you kept a copy of that you may experience difficulties.


----------



## thomhoe

omrano said:


> Don`t search using traffic code, search using the car plate number as the Rascal suggested.


when i click "search by plate"

i am requested to input traffic code, plate no., plate type, plate color and plate source. any blanks and it doesnt proceed


----------



## thomhoe

LesFroggitts said:


> The AUH police site for fines requires both the registration plate number and the Traffic Symbol (TC number), this TC number is shown on the vehicle registration document.
> 
> So unless you kept a copy of that you may experience difficulties.


great. i kept all documents but that information isn't included.


----------



## Hells-Bells

Afternoon All.

Can anyone recommend a Kia Dealership in Dubai? 

I seem to remember some "interesting" adjectives being used to describe at least one of them... was hoping that there might be a slightly better dealership around and/or that they might have improved (hopeless optimist me).

Ta.


----------



## driftingaway

Has anyone been flashed by a front-facing speed camera/radar on SZR doing under 140 in the 120 section?

I got a flash in the face yesterday doing 133 from one of the grey/black striped cameras about 1/3 of the way from Dubai to Abu Dhabi...

Just wondered whether it could have been faulty or whether they've lowered the 20kmph 'grace'. Also whether I can contest any fine that comes through (as 120 is the posted speed).

I did wonder if because I'm in a wrangler it thought I was a bus...


----------



## rsinner

driftingaway said:


> Has anyone been flashed by a front-facing speed camera/radar on SZR doing under 140 in the 120 section?
> 
> I got a flash in the face yesterday doing 133 from one of the grey/black striped cameras about 1/3 of the way from Dubai to Abu Dhabi...
> 
> Just wondered whether it could have been faulty or whether they've lowered the 20kmph 'grace'. Also whether I can contest any fine that comes through (as 120 is the posted speed).
> 
> I did wonder if because I'm in a wrangler it thought I was a bus...


1/3 of the way in from Dubai to AD - no the speed limit has not been lowered. Are you sure you were not in the 100 + 20 zone (which starts after Shahama)?

Are you sure that your speedometer is correct - recently had an experience with a faulty speedometer.


----------



## AjAx30

looking for some opinions on the 2014/5 chev traverser.. looking at a new one because they are better looking than the ford explorer in my opinion and better value for money... I dont like the prado/cx-9/pajero much so i have ruled those out.

Also looking at a used Q7 and possibly the honda pilot, grand santa fe and new sortento... 

the car will mainly be the wifes car for school runs and shopping trips and the occasional long road trip so not much off roading planned...

looking forward to reading your opinions!


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> looking for some opinions on the 2014/5 chev traverser.. looking at a new one because they are better looking than the ford explorer in my opinion and better value for money... I dont like the prado/cx-9/pajero much so i have ruled those out.
> 
> Also looking at a used Q7 and possibly the honda pilot, grand santa fe and new sortento...
> 
> the car will mainly be the wifes car for school runs and shopping trips and the occasional long road trip so not much off roading planned...
> 
> looking forward to reading your opinions!


Hi,
Not keen on the Chevys - just look at the amount of recalls and lawsuits they seem at attract!
Make sure your wife test drives a VW Tiguan - my wife tried loads of small 4wd cars before selecting a top of the range Tiguan R line - has the golf gti engine so goes well , has really nice kit and for a party trick it can park itself - either parallel or side by side parking!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AjAx30

thanks. I like the Tiguan, but its a bit on the small side for us. We have 3 young kids (6/2/3 months) so its going to be a bit tight in a tiguan... We have a sportage we are selling in our home country when my family joins me, and that's already tight on space


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
How about it's bigger brother - Toureag - that has recently been updated and looks amazing (but is obviously a bit pricier).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## driftingaway

rsinner said:


> 1/3 of the way in from Dubai to AD - no the speed limit has not been lowered. Are you sure you were not in the 100 + 20 zone (which starts after Shahama)?
> 
> Are you sure that your speedometer is correct - recently had an experience with a faulty speedometer.


Sorry for delay in replying. No fine came through, so i guess it was just a misfire...


----------



## tdot

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a car on a 100,000 budget. I can stretch it a bit if I find something I really like.

Not sure whether to get a brand new car (Passat, Accord, Camry, Altima) or a certified pre-owned BMW 3-series or a Mercedes C-class (I found some decent CPOs in the 100k-120k range). Another possibility is a new X-Trail or Pajero for off-roading.

I definitely prefer a BMW or a Mercedes but I'm worried about maintenance costs and reliability. Buying a used car in this region scares me a bit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tahir29

tdot - buy from the showroom. I'm looking for a Nissan Patrol but from my research best to buy from showroom unless you know someone personally that is selling their car which you can buy there's, I'm not saying everyone is bad but lot people sell damaged cars, clock them back, don't report engine issues etc, I wouldn't take the risk especially if your looking to spend 100k aed on a car. BMW or Merc parts are expensive but what year are you looking to purchase as most showroom after warranty and service.


----------



## The Rascal

tdot said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a car on a 100,000 budget. I can stretch it a bit if I find something I really like.
> 
> Not sure whether to get a brand new car (Passat, Accord, Camry, Altima) or a certified pre-owned BMW 3-series or a Mercedes C-class (I found some decent CPOs in the 100k-120k range). Another possibility is a new X-Trail or Pajero for off-roading.
> 
> I definitely prefer a BMW or a Mercedes but I'm worried about maintenance costs and reliability. Buying a used car in this region scares me a bit.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Out of that list i'd go camry, why else are all Dubai's taxis Camrys? It won't go wrong, cheap parts, 3 year warranty, spacious inside, if you want to go off road hire a jeep for the weekend.


----------



## tdot

tahir29 said:


> tdot - buy from the showroom. I'm looking for a Nissan Patrol but from my research best to buy from showroom unless you know someone personally that is selling their car which you can buy there's, I'm not saying everyone is bad but lot people sell damaged cars, clock them back, don't report engine issues etc, I wouldn't take the risk especially if your looking to spend 100k aed on a car. BMW or Merc parts are expensive but what year are you looking to purchase as most showroom after warranty and service.


That's my thinking as well. I'd rather minimize the risk and buy new.


----------



## tdot

The Rascal said:


> Out of that list i'd go camry, why else are all Dubai's taxis Camrys? It won't go wrong, cheap parts, 3 year warranty, spacious inside, if you want to go off road hire a jeep for the weekend.


Yeah Camry's are definitely reliable but they're not that appealing. I think I prefer the Passat out of that list..


----------



## tdot

Btw, the 2015 Pajero base model is going for 95k. It looks pretty good too. They gave it a facelift with a new front bumper/grill and DRLs. I'm seriously considering it, even if I'm not gonna use it for off-roading much.


----------



## tahir29

Tdot - you can purchase a used model from the showroom 2014 edition slightly cheaper than paying full price for a new model. My friend has just bought the new 2015 Pajero, insurance, warranty included, they negotiated the price from 95k.


----------



## tdot

tahir29 said:


> Tdot - you can purchase a used model from the showroom 2014 edition slightly cheaper than paying full price for a new model. My friend has just bought the new 2015 Pajero, insurance, warranty included, they negotiated the price from 95k.


Yup I have the price list. They're offering the 2014 Pajero Platinum (leather interior, 12 speaker Rockford system, tinted, 17'' wheels...) with warranty/insurance for almost the same price as the 2015 base model. 2015 looks so much better than the 2014 though in my opinion.


----------



## The Rascal

I know this has been answered before but can't find it.

Live in one Emirate (Abu Dhabi), residency from another (RAK Free Zone), which Emirate is car registered in? Where you live, or where your residency is?

I understand that you can register your car anywhere, so does that mean if I register it in Dubai (for example) I'd get RAK plates?

(Personal RAK plates are HUGELY cheaper than Dubai or Abu Dhabi ones)...


----------



## rsinner

i THINK that you can get registered in either the emirate you live in (and should have a rental agreement) OR where your visa is.
So you should be fine with AD or RAK. Not sure about the RAK registration renewal process, but it will be a pain to go all the way there to renew the registration. Also, when you have to sell, you will find more buyers in AD (even more in Dubai) than in RAK.


----------



## The Rascal

rsinner said:


> i THINK that you can get registered in either the emirate you live in (and should have a rental agreement) OR where your visa is.
> So you should be fine with AD or RAK. Not sure about the RAK registration renewal process, but it will be a pain to go all the way there to renew the registration. Also, when you have to sell, you will find more buyers in AD (even more in Dubai) than in RAK.


Thanks for that, re reg the RAK plate D1 is AED2,000,000, now if that was Dubai D1, I'd hate to think how much.


----------



## Haru

Hi All,

I am planning on leasing a car from Hertz for a year. I figured they would be a safe choice since they were large, international and fairly reputable. Just wondering if any others have leased from them before and what were your experiences? Hassle free?

I've received a personal lease agreement contract from them and there was one thing that was bothering me. They specified a requirement for an undated security cheque (4 months lease value). Is this normal practice? It just feels a bit scary since it means they can cash in at anytime right? Even after the lease period has ended...

Also is lease payment usually by credit or post dated cheques (like in apartment renting)?

Thanks for the help,
Haru


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Random question: I recently purchased a vehicle from AR Nissan in Dubai. Unfortunately the speaker system is crap and was hoping to upgrade to an aftermarket system (keeping the headunit). Does anyone know if in doing so will I void the warranty? It's just a standard speaker replacement; no need for modifications.

Cheers for any info.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Haru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning on leasing a car from Hertz for a year. I figured they would be a safe choice since they were large, international and fairly reputable. Just wondering if any others have leased from them before and what were your experiences? Hassle free?
> 
> I've received a personal lease agreement contract from them and there was one thing that was bothering me. They specified a requirement for an undated security cheque (4 months lease value). Is this normal practice? It just feels a bit scary since it means they can cash in at anytime right? Even after the lease period has ended...
> 
> Also is lease payment usually by credit or post dated cheques (like in apartment renting)?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Haru


I rented with Thrifty for over a year and all I had to do was put a valid credit card on file. They would simply charge the security deposit at the beginning of the month then the fee for the rental. Managed to sling some more business their way and received a discount 

Speak to Golda at Mall of the Emirates and tell them Del (use to rent Jetta) sent you


----------



## omrano

Jubmasterflex said:


> I rented with Thrifty for over a year and all I had to do was put a valid credit card on file. They would simply charge the security deposit at the beginning of the month then the fee for the rental. Managed to sling some more business their way and received a discount
> 
> Speak to Golda at Mall of the Emirates and tell them Del (use to rent Jetta) sent you


I also rented with thrifty for some time, they are very good and professional.
They have offices everywhere. And as Jubmasterflex said, all you need is your credit card and your driving license.


----------



## Mr Rossi

When is it best to by new tyres? I have a 3.5 year old Pajero from new with around 60k on the clock. I've started doing more miles with work and my wife is concerned about blowouts on the highway.

Is there a guide when you should change and were are the better tyre stores in Dubai?


----------



## Stevesolar

Mr Rossi said:


> When is it best to by new tyres? I have a 3.5 year old Pajero from new with around 60k on the clock. I've started doing more miles with work and my wife is concerned about blowouts on the highway.
> 
> Is there a guide when you should change and were are the better tyre stores in Dubai?


Hi,
You should look at the date code stamped on the side of the tyres.
If they are more than 4 years old (regardless of tread wear) then they will be very sun/heat damaged and really need changing.
The date code is normally in four digit format - week/year - so 5012 is december 2012.
Many cars might be registered in say 2011 but they may have been sitting in a storage compound for a long time (in the blazing sun!) and the tyres would have been manufactured long before the car was built.
This means a car registered 3 years ago could easily be fitted with tyres made 5 years ago.
The RTA annual inspection also checks tyre dates and car will fail test if tyres are too old (4 years, i believe - but another member may be able to confirm this).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi

That's fantastic info, cheers. I'm guessing they're due for a renewal, any recommendations? Dodgy retreads, mixing crossplys and radials etc


----------



## Stevesolar

Mr Rossi said:


> That's fantastic info, cheers. I'm guessing they're due for a renewal, any recommendations? Dodgy retreads, mixing crossplys and radials etc


Hi,
We just replaced 4 tyres on my Infiniti and 2 on my wife's Tiguan.
In both cases, i went directly to the relevant tyre importers (in Abu Dhabi) and negotiated a very good discount on the list prices.
The Infiniti uses very wide Bridgestones on the back and is on 19 inch wheels - so tyres were around 1100 AED each.
Could not get Dunlops for the Tiguan - so went for Continentals - again on 19 inch wheels and around 1200 AED each.
In both cases - we went for best quality tyres from good places.
There are a lot of counterfeit tyres available worldwide and as these four small rubber patches are your only connection to terra firma - i wont compromise on me and my families safety!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We just replaced 4 tyres on my Infiniti and 2 on my wife's Tiguan.
> In both cases, i went directly to the relevant tyre importers (in Abu Dhabi) and negotiated a very good discount on the list prices.
> The Infiniti uses very wide Bridgestones on the back and is on 19 inch wheels - so tyres were around 1100 AED each.
> Could not get Dunlops for the Tiguan - so went for Continentals - again on 19 inch wheels and around 1200 AED each.
> In both cases - we went for best quality tyres from good places.
> There are a lot of counterfeit tyres available worldwide and as these four small rubber patches are your only connection to terra firma - i wont compromise on me and my families safety!!
> Cheers
> Steve


How much :jaw:

I had Bridgestone Potenzas on 20" rims for my M5 and they were only AED600!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Are you sure they are not Bridgestoone Plutenzes!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Jubmasterflex said:


> Random question: I recently purchased a vehicle from AR Nissan in Dubai. Unfortunately the speaker system is crap and was hoping to upgrade to an aftermarket system (keeping the headunit). Does anyone know if in doing so will I void the warranty? It's just a standard speaker replacement; no need for modifications.
> 
> Cheers for any info.


Sorry to bump this, just curious.


----------



## AS100

I'm looking to buy a second hard car. Seller says it's 2013 but was first registered in Sep 2012. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Stevesolar

AS100 said:


> I'm looking to buy a second hard car. Seller says it's 2013 but was first registered in Sep 2012.
> 
> Is this normal?


Hi,
What they mean is that it is a 2013 model year.
Car manufacturers change models half way through the year and the next years model normally has a few new features and upgrades over the previous model year.
This car would therefore be a 2012 manufactured car but to the 2013 specification.
US built cars often go two years ahead (for some strange reason) in their model year designations.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AS100

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What they mean is that it is a 2013 model year.
> Car manufacturers change models half way through the year and the next years model normally has a few new features and upgrades over the previous model year.
> This car would therefore be a 2012 manufactured car but to the 2013 specification.
> US built cars often go two years ahead (for some strange reason) in their model year designations.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you Steve for the prompt response. Appreciated.


----------



## anissazumba

*car issues*



Vetteguy said:


> I have shipped my car from the USA and the process was a little lengthy because of the wait time for it to get to the UAE on the boat (2 months). Other than that it was all straight forward. If you have any specific questions I will be happy to answer them and help you in any way. Just PM me or post here.


I am coming from the USA to Dubai in August 2015 (I'm currently in Tampa, FL). How much would it cost to ship my car do you think? 

I would sell it but I still owe money on it.


----------



## LesFroggitts

anissazumba said:


> I am coming from the USA to Dubai in August 2015 (I'm currently in Tampa, FL). How much would it cost to ship my car do you think?
> 
> I would sell it but I still owe money on it.


If you still owe money on it how do you expect to get permission to export the car?


----------



## anissazumba

It's my car. Why would I need permission?


----------



## LesFroggitts

anissazumba said:


> It's my car. Why would I need permission?


I would expect that if you have a loan or purchase agreement tied to the vehicle title that a lot of countries financial rules would require the outstanding to be paid off prior to allowing export. Otherwise how would the lender be able to have any guarantee that they're going to be paid in full.

Not saying that you wouldn't pay the dues left on the vehicle - but it's something that ought to be considered.

You also need to take into account the fees that would be payable in Dubai on arrival such as Customs duties, registration and insurance costs. Ownership and registration of a vehicle in Dubai would be tied to your residence and would need to be in place before the vehicle could be imported into the UAE.


----------



## Stevesolar

anissazumba said:


> I am coming from the USA to Dubai in August 2015 (I'm currently in Tampa, FL). How much would it cost to ship my car do you think?
> 
> I would sell it but I still owe money on it.


Hi,
As mentioned, if you have a hire purchase agreement in place - then the finance company have legal title of the car until they have received your final payment.
You cant sell or export a car that you dont have clean title to - its against the law.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## anissazumba

oh... Ooops. Guess I'm going to try to sell it here. I'd hate to make payments on a car I don't drive.


----------



## expatteacher2014

anissazumba said:


> I'd hate to make payments on a car I don't drive.


Could be worse, with alimony you have to make payments on a wife you don't drive.


----------



## funkydevil

Hey fellas, 

If I am new to Dubai, is it not possible to purchase a used car without providing bank statements? Would a salary letter or employment contract be enough? 

Also, someone mentioned that used car dealer finance options are not to be trusted? On dubizzle a lot of them offer no downpayment with free insurance, registration salik etc. are they worth it? 

Inputs appreciated.


----------



## ZIS

I'm in Dubai on student Visa. 

Can I drive on Saudi Driving License.


----------



## Paul Garcia

*KSA License to Dubai License*

Hello everyone,

I hold a driving license here in Saudi Arabia. Is there a chance I can convert the said license in UAE without undergoing written and practical exam even my employer would issue an exit visa? 

Thank you. Hoping for your inputs...


----------



## ZIS

You cannot Get Dubai Driving License without any Written and practical Exam. You will have to go for both written and practical exam. The conversion process including all the road test and computer test takes around one month.


----------



## futureshock999

ZIS said:


> You cannot Get Dubai Driving License without any Written and practical Exam. You will have to go for both written and practical exam. The conversion process including all the road test and computer test takes around one month.


This is simply not true, as a GENERAL statement. Dubai will convert, without any written or practical exam, licenses held from certain countries (mainly "first world" countries). I converted my UK license in an hour...very helpful people, and the best run DMV I have ever walked into on any continent. 

I don't know about KSA off the top of my head, but check their website, Google is your friend...


----------



## Froglet

Saudi license can be exchanged: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

You can call RTA to ask if anything has changed. The number is provided in the link


----------



## Stevesolar

Froglet said:


> Saudi license can be exchanged: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai
> 
> You can call RTA to ask if anything has changed. The number is provided in the link


Hi,
That list applies to Citizens of those countries (not residents of other countries that hold licences in Saudi Arabia, for instance).
A Philippines passport holder with a Saudi licence would still need to take lessons and pass a test to get a UAE driving licence.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Paul Garcia

Oh... that's a bad news for me. thanks for all the feedback...


----------



## Froglet

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That list applies to Citizens of those countries (not residents of other countries that hold licences in Saudi Arabia, for instance).
> A Philippines passport holder with a Saudi licence would still need to take lessons and pass a test to get a UAE driving licence.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for clarifying that Steve. I was not aware of that


----------



## afraz

Hi All,
Could please some 1 recommended me where I can get my car tint with some good reliable quality service?


----------



## afraz

Recommend*


----------



## The Rascal

level 3, Ski Dubai Car Park, MoE.


----------



## afraz

I heard the mall people don't do a good job and plus they claim they are putting 3m but it's not original


----------



## Froglet

Is there anyone who drives a Dodge Charger SRT or Challenger SRT? 

How often do you go to service? I heard that if you use synthetic oil you can go less regular
How much do you pay for service?

Thanks


----------



## Zaugna

Dear expatforum members 

I have one or two questions regarding the pre owned cars.

So basically i'm trying to find a mustang under aed 60k with 2012 and later model and a maximum of 50k km mileage 


However the budget does not fit so i need to make compromises: )


The question is:
What would halpen if I were to buy an earlier model or a model with higher mileage? Ia it really dangerous or would I constantly find myself in repair shops? i need to compromise on one of these and Im trying to find the.optimum solution. My manager always tella me I should go with a higher budget because cars get worse quite fast due to sand and heat (he should have given me a higher salary! but Im tryig to understand my compromise points here


Second question is: do you know a car mechanic who would be able to test the car? I don't really understand the technical atuff so I need to understand what Im getting into


Thank you very much in advance for your support!
Yigit


----------



## Felixtoo2

Just had a 1 minute check on double and there are 34 Mustangs from 2012 or later at 60K or less and if you look at cars up to 65K hoping to offer 60 there are 62 different cars to choose from.


----------



## Zaugna

I have to assume that number also includes manual transmission cars and ads that were posted more than one mobth ago as well, which makes it problematic for me to be honest

Anyhow, getting the input of the people here on the questions above would be wonderful

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

Why assume when you can check it all out in about 2 minutes. There are 13 2012 or newer Mustangs under 65K advertised with the last 30 days that have automatic transmissions and less than 50,000km.

So your budget does fit!


----------



## Zaugna

Okay, thanks for the clarification 

What do you think about the questions above? Older cars and mechanic for testing etc.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I wouldn't buy a car older than 5 years for my primary transportation in Dubai of a couple of reasons. 

Regardless of make the environment here is hard on things like rubber suspension bushings, trim etc so unless the car has been really well cared for anything over 5 years old is going to need attention and Fords aren't exactly known for their longevity here. 
Secondly you can't get main dealer repair coverage on cars over 5 years old which many people don't realise often means that your car will be repaired with as many second hand panels and parts as possible.

To get it checked out I'd either ask the main dealer to do a PPI (pre purchase inspection) or take it to a garage that specialises in the make or model and make any purchase subject to the result.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Felixtoo2 said:


> I wouldn't buy a car older than 5 years for my primary transportation in Dubai of a couple of reasons.
> 
> Regardless of make the environment here is hard on things like rubber suspension bushings, trim etc so unless the car has been really well cared for anything over 5 years old is going to need attention and Fords aren't exactly known for their longevity here.
> Secondly you can't get main dealer repair coverage on cars over 5 years old which many people don't realise often means that your car will be repaired with as many second hand panels and parts as possible.
> 
> To get it checked out I'd either ask the main dealer to do a PPI (pre purchase inspection) or take it to a garage that specialises in the make or model and make any purchase subject to the result.


Would agree that the environment can be harsh on vehicles but much depends on how the vehicle has been maintained. Ask for bills and receipts. As ever buyer beware.

Have to disagree on the main dealer repair statement or use of genuine parts. The option is yours when it comes to repairs on an older vehicle and the insurance choice you make. If not an insurance claim the choice is totally down to you and your wallet.

If you opt for the cheapest insurance best to check what they offer. My current vehicles are both five years+ and I have cover for main dealer / genuine parts but I pay a premium for that. Approx 9% extra over the lower priced option quotation.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Erm, have you checked you're insurance lately? Neither RSA nor Axa will offer main agency repairs on cars older than 5 years old. I have fully comprehensive insurance and when my car was rear ended last year the only option offered was to have it repaired using second hand body parts supplied, rather ironically, by Al Naboodah the main agent. Maybe it depends on the make of vehicle but there is no main agent repair premium available for 7 year old Porsche's otherwise i'd have it lol.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Felixtoo2 said:


> Erm, have you checked you're insurance lately? Neither RSA nor Axa will offer main agency repairs on cars older than 5 years old. I have fully comprehensive insurance and when my car was rear ended last year the only option offered was to have it repaired using second hand body parts supplied, rather ironically, by Al Naboodah the main agent. Maybe it depends on the make of vehicle but there is no main agent repair premium available for 7 year old Porsche's otherwise i'd have it lol.


Deja Vu? Car 2008 Originally purchased from Al Naboodah by me and repaired via the same September 2014. Not sure or care who fixed the AD taxi that rear ended me near the Marina Metro Station but they surely paid


----------



## ortho55

*lease a 4x4*

I am moving in August to Dubai. I am a nature enthusiast. Looks like there is a lot of scenery to explore in the UAE and Oman.
I want to lease a midsize rugged 4x4 for one year to make sure I fit in Dubai and my employer is satisfied with my services.
Does anyone knows the rate of leasing a Toyota Landcruiser or Mitsubishi Pagero ( or equivalent midsize 4x4) and some of the best places to do so.
I need the info to finalize negotiations with my prospect employer.
Thanks


----------



## joemate

Hey all,

Thinking of buying a Golf GTI- what are your thoughts on the car and Al Naboodah as dealers?


----------



## rsinner

For the second time in 2 years in AD, someone has hit my car in the parking lot. The first time the perpetrator waited, but the second time the damage was more substantial and the person fled. There is no CCTV footage of the area. 
Anyways, got a police report, got my car repaired etc. 

Now does this count as a "claim" from me, meaning I would have given up my previous 5 years of no claims track record? Any insight?


----------



## Froglet

I think it would only affect your record if you were the one who caused it...


----------



## rsinner

Froglet said:


> I think it would only affect your record if you were the one who caused it...


It is against "unknown". So my insurance company did pay for it, though I did not cause it.
Still won't affect my record? Any idea?


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> It is against "unknown". So my insurance company did pay for it, though I did not cause it.
> Still won't affect my record? Any idea?


Hi,
In general, if the damage is paid by your insurance company - then you have made a "claim".
In your case, this means that it will affect your no claims bonus.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In general, if the damage is paid by your insurance company - then you have made a "claim".
> In your case, this means that it will affect your no claims bonus.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve.
Just spoke to a broker who did confirm this. *sigh*

4 years in Dubai, not a scratch. 2 years in AD, car happily sitting in a parking lot, TWICE hit by cars.


----------



## strategos

My residence visa is being cancelled and I would like to let a friend drive my car. My friend has a UAE drivers license.

Does my insurance and registration remain valid?

I plan to come back to UAE in a few months and would prefer not to sell my car.


----------



## NEO_01

*Used Cars - Imports/Repossessions/Salvageable/Write-offs*

Hi All,

Hoping some of you locals can assist in providing me with some direction in finding a particular area in Dubai, where there are many businesses dealing in imported, reposessd, salvageable, and written-off vehicles.

I have had a number of discussions about this with numerous contacts, but have never extracted sufficient details as to the specific area/s where these businesses/operators operate from.

I would be very appreciative of any assistance anyone can provide in direction for the specific area/s, and even contacts.

I will be visiting with the purpose of investigating all of this next week.

Many thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I know exactly where these are - but would rather not encourage the sort of practices that allegedly take place there!!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NEO_01

Hi,
Understand what you are saying, I have seen and heard similar business operations. I would still like to at least explore it for what it is, and then make a weighted judgement from that point.
Given you are a moderator, and me being new here, can you give me direction on pm's. I don't see the option when I click on your name/profile.
Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi Adrian,
The PM facility only appears after you have made 5 good posts.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NEO_01

Possible you can pm me, and I can respond?
Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## The Rascal

NEO_01 said:


> Hi,
> Understand what you are saying, I have seen and heard similar business operations. I would still like to at least explore it for what it is, and then make a weighted judgement from that point.
> Given you are a moderator, and me being new here, can you give me direction on pm's. I don't see the option when I click on your name/profile.
> Cheers,
> Adrian


So you're looking at opening a cut and shut shop?

If you do, kindly give me the details, I'd be interested.


----------



## NEO_01

Assessing a range of options.
Sounds interesting, would love to catch up, as I am in Dubai next week.
Can you possibly pm me?
Cheers


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Adrian,
> *The PM facility only appears after you have made 5 good po*sts.
> Cheers
> Steve





NEO_01 said:


> Assessing a range of options.
> Sounds interesting, would love to catch up, as I am in Dubai next week.
> *Can you possibly pm me?*
> Cheers


Erm?


----------



## NEO_01

The Rascal said:


> Erm?


private message.


----------



## NEO_01

Can anyone else please assist in information on this area.

Much appreciated.

AJ.


----------



## andypat

Hi

Newbie to the region and my wife has just received her resident visa for 3 years which is good, feeling more a part of things now 

Anyhow long story short, best reputable places to lease cars from? 

Will be looking at a standard family sized car or smaller SUV/ cross-over. 

Was thinking of buying but I see a lot of poor reports about cars more than 5 years old and not sure if can be bothered running to the garages every turn round. 

Again any advice whatsoever appreciated!


----------



## The Rascal

Diamond lease are pretty good I found.


----------



## Zaugna

I have my input regarding the rental car companies + a question  


Input: 

Thrifty Car Rental: Professional service if you would ask me. I have rented from their JBR branch, they delivered the car in very good condition (2015 model Yaris) we did not run into any problems at all. There was a very small black mark on the door when I was returning, and they told me that "we could cover this one, no worries". A little bit expensive than Diamond Lease, but cheaper than the well-known other brands.

Fast Rental Car: This is an ongoing mess!  I rented from their Sheik Zayed Road branch (booked it online), and when I arrived the car was not even there! I had rented a Mitsubishi Attrage and instead they have given me a Chevrolet Spark which might be the worst car ever invented. I told them I expect my car to be delivered to me in the afternoon, they gave me their promise. Eventually they did not even call me in the afternoon (plus I was so busy I could not contact them) and during night all the responses that I was receiving from their 24-hour open branch is that "Sir we don't have the same car, you need to wait". 

I dropped by to their office *the next day* to get my car, which was not still in very good shape, fuel tank only 1/4 filled, and a 2014 car with a lot of marks on it. It was a very bad experience overall, however it might be the cheapest option along with Diamond lease in the market.


*My question*: I scratched my car a little bit (around 4-5 cms in the front bumper) when I was parking. I have the extra insurance package from them and I heard from a friend that they could still charge me for that even if I have the extra insurance package + police report for that. Is that really true?


----------



## forestfan

*Used car dealers*

Hi all in the UK I can go to a mainstream dealer and purchase new or used cars ( 1-4 years old) 


Is this the case in Dubai or do they have specific used car garages you need to go to like 4x4 ( this this any good) 

Cheers


----------



## hlnio99

Hi all,

I just got a second hand car recently in Dubai (being relatively new here and all that) and like many others, I did a very cliche thing, buying a Porsche (Boxster 987, 2007 model). Driven by the urge to get close to the experience of owning a "new car", I decided to send the car in to a garage for a car detailing/valeting service, a couple of days ago. 

The garage gave me a call today, and told me that they noticed one of my brake rotor/drum has "crack" on it and needs to be changed urgently and advised me not to take a chance. They took photos of the brake rotor which is showing some "chipping" around the edge of the rotor disc. I am not a brake expert but I think the disc can be fixed without replacing them? 

Anyhow, I was quoted over 2,000 AED to have the pair replaced (labour not inclusive), citing they are "originals" and hence pricey. I just thought I should go to another garage and have a second view if they indeed, should be replaced. 

Can anyone recommend a decent garage in Dubai, who is generally honest (if they exist)? I don't want to go to the main dealer. Please do not tell me that if I can afford a Porsche then I should be able to afford the maintenance costs, I mean nobody likes to be ripped off right? 

Many thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

Either ARM Motors in Green Community or House of Cars Garage in Al Quoz specialise in Porsche.


----------



## hlnio99

Felixtoo2 said:


> Either ARM Motors in Green Community or House of Cars Garage in Al Quoz specialise in Porsche.


House of Cars Garage looks promising , you had any experience with them?


----------



## hlnio99

Felixtoo2 said:


> Either ARM Motors in Green Community or House of Cars Garage in Al Quoz specialise in Porsche.


House of Cars Garage looks promising , you had any experience with them?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Yes, i've had my Cayman serviced there for the past 3 years and they've always been good to deal with.


----------



## The Rascal

Felixtoo2 said:


> Yes, i've had my Cayman serviced there for the past 3 years and they've always been good to deal with.


Another 911 wannabe.. :boxing:


----------



## joemate

Hey all,

Some opinions wanted on a car choice:

1. VW Golf GTI SEL (Mid range)

vs

2. Honda Accord Coupe 3.5L V6.

Honda about 7k cheaper on list price.

Thoughts???

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

joemate said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Some opinions wanted on a car choice:
> 
> 1. VW Golf GTI SEL (Mid range)
> 
> vs
> 
> 2. Honda Accord Coupe 3.5L V6.
> 
> Honda about 7k cheaper on list price.
> 
> Thoughts???
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Are you talking new or secondhand?
If new - then I would go with the VW golf gti.
It is a more engaging drive, cheaper to run (should come with service inclusive package but after that services are every 15k km - Honda is more frequent).
The Honda is aimed at the US market - so is a much softer, lazier ride.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## joemate

Hi Steve,

Both brand new models.

Thanks for your opinion! 

The Honda comes with free 5 year/ 80k service plan and 5 year unlimited warranty which reduces the running costs of that particular car. 

It's a question of fun(GTI) vs stable (Honda) I feel!


----------



## Stevesolar

joemate said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Both brand new models.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion!
> 
> The Honda comes with free 5 year/ 80k service plan and 5 year unlimited warranty which reduces the running costs of that particular car.
> 
> It's a question of fun(GTI) vs stable (Honda) I feel!


Hi,
I may be a bit biased - because I have had a Mk1, Mk2 and mk5 golf gti!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## joemate

Thanks for qualifying your opinion ;-)

I'm still 'umming' and 'aaahing' between the 2 and that won't change until I buy one or the other!

Out of interest, how was reliability in your Golfs?


----------



## The Rascal

Take the Honda, or am I showing my age?


----------



## joemate

That's what I feel like asking myself!

Im leaning towards the cheaper, more stable Honda but if I go down that road, I will have to accept the fact that I am not young anymore and that's a tough admission to make.


----------



## rsinner

Two "factors" to consider 
1. the 15K (?) versus 5k (3 months) service intervals - its a pain to go to Al Quoz every three months, and leave your car for a day (or a few hours)
2. The honda has its petrol tank on the left (Driver's side). GTi I think has the petrol tank on the right. I don't know if this has changed in Dubai (the left side queues at petrol stations being LOOONG), but for me personally this would be a big factor in decision making 

Hope it helps


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
What I really like about the Honda - it has special places to put your pipe and slippers!

Our last car here was a VW Tiguan R-line - which is basically a GTI on stilts. We ran that for two years and did 56,000 faultless km on it.
In that time we just changed two front tyres and filled it with fuel.
We sold it before it needed the more expensive 60,000 km service and did not need to change brake pads.
Services were therefore all free.
Came with 45,000km service package and 5 year warranty.
My last GTI in the UK was a Mk5 on lease. Again only needed to be serviced, no other problems or costs.
You will, of course, always get rogue cars.
My wife had a new Passat CC in 2011 and that needed a new engine within 6 weeks! It had a faulty fuel filter that leaked into the engine and caused it to seize. A few months after that a recall was issued as it was happening to a number of cars.
If you really like driving then the Golf is the better car. If you like a smooth motorway cruiser - then go for the Honda.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Emanef

rsinner said:


> Two "factors" to consider
> 1. the 15K (?) versus 5k (3 months) service intervals - its a pain to go to Al Quoz every three months, and leave your car for a day (or a few hours)
> 2. The honda has its petrol tank on the left (Driver's side). GTi I think has the petrol tank on the right. I don't know if this has changed in Dubai (the left side queues at petrol stations being LOOONG), but for me personally this would be a big factor in decision making
> 
> Hope it helps


We currently have a car with the tank on the right and it's generally much quicker in petrol stations than those with them on the left. There are a lot of Toyotas here and they're all on the left!


----------



## Froglet

Emanef said:


> We currently have a car with the tank on the right and it's generally much quicker in petrol stations than those with them on the left. There are a lot of Toyotas here and they're all on the left!


Yeh, I agree totally. We have two cars, one Toyota and one BMW. It is significantly quicker getting petrol with the BMW (tank on the right)... It is a serious consideration when buying a car


----------



## joemate

Hey all,

Thanks for the replies!

I didn't consider the fueling side, but that's one more tick for the VW ;-)

Thanks for the info on your previous VWs, that's reassuring. 

I do enjoy driving, so am probably subconsciously trying to side with the GTI but my sensible (for that read 'old') side keeps butting in.

decisions decisions..


----------



## TallyHo

Why did you sell your Tiguan? Because of the 60,000km servicing?

What did you replace it with?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What I really like about the Honda - it has special places to put your pipe and slippers!
> 
> Our last car here was a VW Tiguan R-line - which is basically a GTI on stilts. We ran that for two years and did 56,000 faultless km on it.
> In that time we just changed two front tyres and filled it with fuel.
> We sold it before it needed the more expensive 60,000 km service and did not need to change brake pads.
> Services were therefore all free.
> Came with 45,000km service package and 5 year warranty.
> My last GTI in the UK was a Mk5 on lease. Again only needed to be serviced, no other problems or costs.
> You will, of course, always get rogue cars.
> My wife had a new Passat CC in 2011 and that needed a new engine within 6 weeks! It had a faulty fuel filter that leaked into the engine and caused it to seize. A few months after that a recall was issued as it was happening to a number of cars.
> If you really like driving then the Golf is the better car. If you like a smooth motorway cruiser - then go for the Honda.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

TallyHo said:


> Why did you sell your Tiguan? Because of the 60,000km servicing?
> 
> What did you replace it with?


Hi,
We get bored of cars after two years - we replaced it with an ML63 AMG (with the AMG Performance upgrade - 557hp!).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mclovin oo7

joemate said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I didn't consider the fueling side, but that's one more tick for the VW ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the info on your previous VWs, that's reassuring.
> 
> I do enjoy driving, so am probably subconsciously trying to side with the GTI but my sensible (for that read 'old') side keeps butting in.
> 
> decisions decisions..


I have a friend who was looking at these two - three cars about a year ago and even paid advance for the Honda. He was interested in Passat too.

Later, he ended up going with Ford Fusion as Ford offered five year service package, 5 year warranty and one year insurance. Service is at every 10k and they take only two hours to do the oil change which is pretty good in comparison with Japanese car dealers here.

Fusion also had a lot of fancy options at no extra cost.


----------



## joemate

thanks McLovin.

I'll have a look at the Fusion in more detail but at first glance it seems a bit too slow for my liking at least compared to the other 2 options.

Won't discount it completely though until I've had a proper look!


----------



## iggles

I am debating between a Mustang or a FJ Cruiser.


----------



## Skip_ZA

HI Guys...

Any thoughts on a KIA SPORTAGE. I am coming over in August and had a look on dubizzle, they are priced really well.

Any pitfalls:
>servicing
>parts availability
>specs (no side impact airbags)
>customer service (obv this is not that great anywhere)

Other cars Suv's Im looking at are

Nissan Qashqai or Mitsubishi ASX... thoughts?


----------



## Froglet

iggles said:


> I am debating between a Mustang or a FJ Cruiser.


Who are you debating with?


----------



## LesFroggitts

iggles said:


> I am debating between a Mustang or a FJ Cruiser.


Debating between a Mustang and a FJ Cruiser is like comparing "Apples and Cheese"  Two completely different animals.


----------



## iggles

Froglet said:


> Who are you debating with?



Myself. Some days I wanna look like a bad boy, Some days I want to push other cars of the road.


----------



## Froglet

Well, in that case you should buy both...


----------



## tim27

Hey guys, 

Quick question (cannot find answers on this forum or on google and dubaifaqs etc):

Yesterday, I agreed with a second hand seller to buy a car from him. Today, I went to him to pay a 2k AED deposit (seems market practise). I took a copy of his emirates ID and we briefly put the terms of the deal in writing. I am a cash buyer.

The idea is to get cash from the bank anytime soon (tomorrow morning) and then meet him at Al Barsha ENOC testing and registration centre. I want to finalise the deal there (pay the balance and transfer the car into my name), but I am uncertain what I need to be aware of.

My questions: apparantly you need insurance on the car to be able to transfer it into another name. But it seems a bit weird if I arrange insurance (online today) for a car that I do not own yet. The seller told me that there are a bunch of insurance companies out there in the registration centre and that i can arrange it right away. What is the best way to proceed? Is it indeed true to I can arrange insurance there? Do you get good quotes there? Can I proceed without my own insurance and arrange it afterwards (perhaps the old insurance from the seller is still valid?) I would greatly appreciate help on this.

Salik: i dont have a salik tag yet. I understand (from someone) that i can best buy it from a petrol station after the purchase and transfer of the car. Ill avoid toll gates on the way home and install it once home. Or is it already possible to purchase a tag (without car registration or number plate)?

I understand that you have to bring copies of documents (driver license, residence visa, insurance policy). Is it possible to make copies at the registration centre if I bring originals?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rsinner

1. Insurance - yes the brokers at the center are decent. You can possibly do it online beforehand as well. The previous policy will not be transferred to you. SO you do need to arrange something online or at the center.

2. Salik - even if you pass through without the tag, there is a grace period (cant remember how many days). So you should be fine. Once you purchase, it is pretty easy to activate so you can do it in 5 mins if you want. If I remember correctly (not sure) I bought it at the store at the center itself.

3. Copies - last I went there, there was a copy machine

Hand him the cash at the registration counter.


----------



## tim27

rsinner said:


> 1. Insurance - yes the brokers at the center are decent. You can possibly do it online beforehand as well. The previous policy will not be transferred to you. SO you do need to arrange something online or at the center.
> 
> 2. Salik - even if you pass through without the tag, there is a grace period (cant remember how many days). So you should be fine. Once you purchase, it is pretty easy to activate so you can do it in 5 mins if you want. If I remember correctly (not sure) I bought it at the store at the center itself.
> 
> 3. Copies - last I went there, there was a copy machine
> 
> Hand him the cash at the registration counter.


Excellent help Rsinner.

One more question came to my mind: I did not discuss with the seller if the car was bougth by him with a car loan or not (and if so, if it is still outstanding or not). Obv, I dont want to take liability for his car loan nor want I that the financing company comes after me somehow for unpaid installments. Therefore the question is: Can I derive comfort that there is no car loan outstanding on the car from the fact that the transfer of the car to me succeeds (as I expect to be the case)?


----------



## mgb

tim27 said:


> Excellent help Rsinner.
> 
> One more question came to my mind: I did not discuss with the seller if the car was bougth by him with a car loan or not (and if so, if it is still outstanding or not). Obv, I dont want to take liability for his car loan nor want I that the financing company comes after me somehow for unpaid installments. Therefore the question is: Can I derive comfort that there is no car loan outstanding on the car from the fact that the transfer of the car to me succeeds (as I expect to be the case)?


You can be sure that there is no car loan outstanding as all car "mortgages" are listed on the registration card. To clear a mortgage if there is one, the buyer has to take a stamped copy of a letter from the bank stating the loan was cleared.


----------



## Froglet

If the car is older than 3 years you'll have to do a roadtest at an RTA center BEFORE you can transfer ownership.


----------



## mgb

Froglet said:


> If the car is older than 3 years you'll have to do a roadtest at an RTA center BEFORE you can transfer ownership.


If the seller is wise he or she will get it tested before the day of sale, so any outstanding items can be sorted out.


----------



## Froglet

mgb said:


> If the seller is wise he or she will get it tested before the day of sale, so any outstanding items can be sorted out.


Don't count too much on the seller being smart...


----------



## Swissb

Hi all,

I will fly to Dubai in a few weeks and have a few questions. I would like to rent a car for six months so here we go:

- what is, in your opinion, the best rental agency (preferably located in the difc)?

- what kind of car can I expect to be able to rent for aed 3-4k per month all in (i.e. including the insurance and any other expenses except gas)?

- are an Audi q3, jeep renegade, bmx x3 or other similar small SUVs (ideally not Asian brands) available for these prices?

Thanks in advance to all of you.

Best.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Swissb said:


> - what kind of car can I expect to be able to rent for aed 3-4k per month all in (i.e. including the insurance and any other expenses except gas)?


Don't forget to include your toll charges - AED 5 (normal hire car rate) *per *toll transit which if you're using SZR will likely be applicable.


----------



## TallyHo

If you're paying for the car then why waste the money? Do what most people do, drive a cheap Asian car for a few months then buy your preferred model.

Thrifty is offering Jettas for around 2500 a month. Pretty good deal if you want to avoid the Toyota Yaris and Nissan Tiidas. 



Swissb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will fly to Dubai in a few weeks and have a few questions. I would like to rent a car for six months so here we go:
> 
> - what is, in your opinion, the best rental agency (preferably located in the difc)?
> 
> - what kind of car can I expect to be able to rent for aed 3-4k per month all in (i.e. including the insurance and any other expenses except gas)?
> 
> - are an Audi q3, jeep renegade, bmx x3 or other similar small SUVs (ideally not Asian brands) available for these prices?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all of you.
> 
> Best.


----------



## iggles

TallyHo said:


> If you're paying for the car then why waste the money? Do what most people do, drive a cheap Asian car for a few months then buy your preferred model.
> 
> Thrifty is offering Jettas for around 2500 a month. Pretty good deal if you want to avoid the Toyota Yaris and Nissan Tiidas.


Haha this is the position I am in right now

I drive a Nissan Tiida. Literally, some one, some where designed that car. Spent years of his life designing, modeling, creating it and should be utterly ashamed about it. Imagine if he went for a job interview. 

Interviewer: So for two year you design the Tiida, its clear you lack imagination, soul or even like cars. Its a disgrace.Sorry we are not interested. Actually WHAT WERE YOU THINKING? Were you depressed, on drugs, going through a divorce? 

Or

Interview: On your CV you have a 2 year gap, please can you explain what you were doing?
Tiidas: I designed the Tiidas
Interviewer: GET OUT OF THIS ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate that car.

I am planning on getting an FJ Cruiser, I know Ramadan is the best time, but I m going Seychelles, Maldives Oktoberfest so my cash isn't really there. 

Do they do financing deals on 2nd hand cars here?


----------



## rsinner

iggles said:


> Do they do financing deals on 2nd hand cars here?


If you buy from a dealer (including the ones specialising in 2nd hand cars - yes.
Can be done in a private sale as well, but the car would need to be appraised and tested at a garage designated by the bank.


----------



## TallyHo

Driving a Tiida too at the moment. 

It does the job decently enough. Point A to Point B without a problem. But it is an utterly unremarkable car and the rental currently has 25,000 kms on it and feels like a car that already has 150k on it. Stained seats too. And it's from Thrifty. People really do abuse rental cars out here.

People say Ramadan is the best time to buy a car but I'm not sure if that's entirely true. It seems to be perception more than reality. Nabooda was offering 0% financing on all new Volkswagens in January-March, but not during this Ramadan! And I noticed that Al Futtaim Automall raised the price on several of their used cars and then threw in an one-year free insurance offer as their Ramadan special! There are bargains out there but not everything is a bargain. 

I've also done a lot of number crunching and spreadsheets and projections and have concluded that the rush to buy a car to save money versus renting isn't so true. When you average the monthly insurance, registration and depreciation versus the monthly rent you're only saving a minor sum buying. 



iggles said:


> Haha this is the position I am in right now
> 
> I drive a Nissan Tiida. Literally, some one, some where designed that car. Spent years of his life designing, modeling, creating it and should be utterly ashamed about it. Imagine if he went for a job interview.
> 
> Interviewer: So for two year you design the Tiida, its clear you lack imagination, soul or even like cars. Its a disgrace.Sorry we are not interested. Actually WHAT WERE YOU THINKING? Were you depressed, on drugs, going through a divorce?
> 
> Or
> 
> Interview: On your CV you have a 2 year gap, please can you explain what you were doing?
> Tiidas: I designed the Tiidas
> Interviewer: GET OUT OF THIS ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate that car.
> 
> I am planning on getting an FJ Cruiser, I know Ramadan is the best time, but I m going Seychelles, Maldives Oktoberfest so my cash isn't really there.
> 
> Do they do financing deals on 2nd hand cars here?


----------



## Stevesolar

TallyHo said:


> I've also done a lot of number crunching and spreadsheets and projections and have concluded that the rush to buy a car to save money versus renting isn't so true. When you average the monthly insurance, registration and depreciation versus the monthly rent you're only saving a minor sum buying.


Hi,
Absolutely true - but you also get to drive something nicer than a rental Tiida!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington

Surely these sums don't apply to all. It might apply if you're comparing hiring a Tiida to buying a new SUV.

Like for like comparisons of hiring a Chevrolet Cruze from somewhere Al Emad at 2,000/ month vs buying the same car at 30,000 and selling it on again at 10,000. Even with tyres, servicing and insurance, it's only got to take a year to pay back.


----------



## iggles

but do your sums take happiness factor in? 

I am ashamed of my car, i have (this is true) refused to vallet my car outside a hotel because I don't want to be seen in it.

End of the day if your loosing AED 2/5k is it REALLY that much of a lost, if for 3 years your driving a nice safe comfotable car.

You have to factor more than the basic maths. 

I've had this TIIDA for 9 months now, i'd love a brand new car


----------



## AjAx30

Tried searching for the answer but couldn't seem to find one... I am expecting to be issued a pink slip after a minor traffic accident today.. I know that means I am effectively at fault, but are there any other implications?


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> Tried searching for the answer but couldn't seem to find one... I am expecting to be issued a pink slip after a minor traffic accident today.. I know that means I am effectively at fault, but are there any other implications?


250 AED fine to go with the pink slip


----------



## AjAx30

not too bad then i guess.. even though i wasnt totally at fault


----------



## The Rascal

I met with the Chairman of the people that manage ALL of AD's traffic cameras on Monday.

He was showing me pictures of him and some royals "opening" a new gantry speed camera ensemble.

Told me that in the first day of switching them on, they booked over 5,000 people/cars, and the fines were AED200 each.

What a cash cow!


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> not too bad then i guess.. even though i wasnt totally at fault


Hi,
I worked in Saudi in the eighties. A friend parked his car and someone drove into it. The police were called and they issued the paperwork. The policeman showed my friend the report and it showed he was 50% responsible for the accident.
My friend complained and protested his innocence - his car was parked and the other car has driven into it.
The policeman replied "if your car was not parked there - then the other driver could not have driven into it!"
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington

iggles said:


> but do your sums take happiness factor in?
> 
> I am ashamed of my car, i have (this is true) refused to vallet my car outside a hotel because I don't want to be seen in it.
> 
> End of the day if your loosing AED 2/5k is it REALLY that much of a lost, if for 3 years your driving a nice safe comfotable car.
> 
> You have to factor more than the basic maths.
> 
> I've had this TIIDA for 9 months now, i'd love a brand new car


Same here. I'm hiring a Chevvy Cruze and there's no way I would buy one. The only thing I like about it is that I can plug my donkeys years old ipod into it to drown out the terrible engine drone. I could get out and walk quicker, it's uncomfy, the seats don't fold down and you can't get anything in the boot. Can't wait to get rid of the damn thing.

Could be worse though, it could be a Tiida.


----------



## rsinner

The Rascal said:


> He was showing me pictures of him and some royals "opening" a new gantry speed camera ensemble.
> 
> Told me that in the first day of switching them on, they booked over 5,000 people/cars, and the fines were AED200 each.


Where's this? 



The Rascal said:


> gantry speed camera ensemble.


how is this different from the regular speed cameras?


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> Where's this?
> 
> 
> 
> how is this different from the regular speed cameras?


He could tell you .............but then he would have to kill you!


----------



## iggles

What are the general costs that I need to know about regarding buying a car

Lets say I see car for 100,000 AED. I like it, can't afford it fully so pay months

???? (what happens here


Usual Car Insurance Costs

anything else to add.


----------



## LesFroggitts

iggles said:


> What are the general costs that I need to know about regarding buying a car
> 
> Lets say I see car for 100,000 AED. I like it, can't afford it fully so pay months
> 
> ???? (what happens here
> 
> 
> Usual Car Insurance Costs
> 
> anything else to add.


Loan from bank (or dealer arranged if DESPERATE) with 20% down payment terms depending upon how many months you're willing to go to.

Annual Insurance, sometimes comes free with new cars
Maintenance, again sometimes free with new cars
Salik charges - depending upon how often you cross the tolls
Petrol
Patience, lots of it if you're not used to driving here :eyebrows:


----------



## Dibblington

Over the weekend I saw, tried and liked a 2nd hand car.

The guy seems a genuine seller, car seems clean, but with any car in the UAE, you can never be too careful. He says he will come to Al Tayer to pull the history off their computers to verify the service history as it's not in the service book - is this something to worry about? I'd have thought if it was on their database, that should be fine.

Has no problem with a pre-sale inspection and says that you can do it at the RTA centre during the road-worthyness test for the sale. I'd be happy to pay 500AED for peace of mind, will they do a decent inspection job at an RTA centre as Al Tayer charge 1500-2000AED for this service?

I'm happy all the electrical toys work and can see a couple of minor cosmetic repairs I'm happy to accept. Just want them to tell me if there are any nasty surprises/ big bills on the horizon like engine mounts/ suspension bushes on their way out, wheel bearings you can't hear yet, cat due for replacement, that sort of thing.


----------



## rsinner

Dibblington said:


> Over the weekend I saw, tried and liked a 2nd hand car.
> 
> The guy seems a genuine seller, car seems clean, but with any car in the UAE, you can never be too careful. He says he will come to Al Tayer to pull the history off their computers to verify the service history as it's not in the service book - is this something to worry about? I'd have thought if it was on their database, that should be fine.
> 
> Has no problem with a pre-sale inspection and says that you can do it at the RTA centre during the road-worthyness test for the sale. I'd be happy to pay 500AED for peace of mind, will they do a decent inspection job at an RTA centre as Al Tayer charge 1500-2000AED for this service?
> 
> I'm happy all the electrical toys work and can see a couple of minor cosmetic repairs I'm happy to accept. Just want them to tell me if there are any nasty surprises/ big bills on the horizon like engine mounts/ suspension bushes on their way out, wheel bearings you can't hear yet, cat due for replacement, that sort of thing.


the database should be fine. They sometimes ignore the service book. Generally the database would have a record of works done, issues etc - what it would not have is repairs done outside the official garage.


----------



## Stevesolar

Dibblington said:


> Over the weekend I saw, tried and liked a 2nd hand car.
> 
> The guy seems a genuine seller, car seems clean, but with any car in the UAE, you can never be too careful. He says he will come to Al Tayer to pull the history off their computers to verify the service history as it's not in the service book - is this something to worry about? I'd have thought if it was on their database, that should be fine.
> 
> Has no problem with a pre-sale inspection and says that you can do it at the RTA centre during the road-worthyness test for the sale. I'd be happy to pay 500AED for peace of mind, will they do a decent inspection job at an RTA centre as Al Tayer charge 1500-2000AED for this service?
> 
> I'm happy all the electrical toys work and can see a couple of minor cosmetic repairs I'm happy to accept. Just want them to tell me if there are any nasty surprises/ big bills on the horizon like engine mounts/ suspension bushes on their way out, wheel bearings you can't hear yet, cat due for replacement, that sort of thing.


Hi,
There will be quite a big difference between having an inspection done by RTA and that done by Al Tayer.
RTA will simply inspect the car generically and look for obvious faults - wheel bearings, bushes, suspension, emissions, evidence of accident damage etc.
Al Tayer should do all the above plus plug in the manufacturers diagnostic tool to read any permanent or intermittent faults stored on the various ECUs, check for any model specific known faults, check against technical service bulletins and recalls and finally confirm the service history and warranty work that has been carried out on that car.
Depending on the age and value of the car - I would be happier going to the main dealer for an inspection - especially if you intend to continue using them for the car servicing and maintenance.
Which make and model have you found?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington

Thanks for the advice guys.

It's a 2009 Jaguar XF SV8 Steve. Don't plan on using Al Tayer for servicing as the car is 5 years old so an independent specialist will do for servicing. Elite Cars in Al Quoz know their way around Jag servicing at half the price. Al Tayer have serviced it so far up to 100,000km and it sounds like the servicing has been kept on top of, they had a common fault with the computer screen going down on early XFs but this one has been replaced. As long as Al Tayer can confirm the history from their database I'll be happy.

The seller has sent me the Tasjeel inspection from when he bought the car, he says it was 450AED and they read the ECU fault codes along with the suspension, emissions, bodywork etc so I think I would be happy with that level of detail.

Sounds like service confirmation from Al Tayer + comprehensive level check from Tasjeel should give the peace of mind.


----------



## loftisdm

I sort of regret renting a car in Sharjah, but that's mainly because when you don't pay for a parking spot, people tend to just ram into your parked vehicle without any respect for your property. Those repairs add up $$$!


----------



## tootall

Might have been mentioned before but if you have Abu Dhabi plates you can renew your registration at the Al Barsha RTA office.

(I'll also shamefully mention that if your registration is expired the fine is 10 AED per month...)


----------



## Stevesolar

Dibblington said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> It's a 2009 Jaguar XF SV8 Steve. Don't plan on using Al Tayer for servicing as the car is 5 years old so an independent specialist will do for servicing. Elite Cars in Al Quoz know their way around Jag servicing at half the price. Al Tayer have serviced it so far up to 100,000km and it sounds like the servicing has been kept on top of, they had a common fault with the computer screen going down on early XFs but this one has been replaced. As long as Al Tayer can confirm the history from their database I'll be happy.
> 
> The seller has sent me the Tasjeel inspection from when he bought the car, he says it was 450AED and they read the ECU fault codes along with the suspension, emissions, bodywork etc so I think I would be happy with that level of detail.
> 
> Sounds like service confirmation from Al Tayer + comprehensive level check from Tasjeel should give the peace of mind.


Hi,
So - did you get the Jag?
Always fancied a car with a supercharger!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> So - did you get the Jag?
> Always fancied a car with a supercharger!
> Cheers
> Steve


I did, and I think the cruise control is going to save a lot of money in fines on these roads. No way could I afford to run it in the UK, it's averaging 13mpg at the moment, but at 110 AED to fill it up, who cares!

Went through the comprehensive test at Al Barsha and it came back with a worn out rear tyre when there's loads of meat left on all 4 tyres. It has to go back through for a normal test and it came back with a worn out front tyre!

I left a Westfield with a Honda Fireblade bike engine in the UK, there's not many road legal cars that will beat it off the line so I'm not a stranger to fast things but the supercharged V8 is a completely different animal. The jag has 2.5x the power, but also 4x the weight of the Westfield. That extra power and torque just keeps pulling and pulling. It doesn't seem like it's ever going to run out of steam and there's far more power than you can use on the roads here. Nice, lazy, torquey engine for eating up the miles.


----------



## Stevesolar

Dibblington said:


> I did, and I think the cruise control is going to save a lot of money in fines on these roads. No way could I afford to run it in the UK, it's averaging 13mpg at the moment, but at 110 AED to fill it up, who cares!
> 
> Went through the comprehensive test at Al Barsha and it came back with a worn out rear tyre when there's loads of meat left on all 4 tyres. It has to go back through for a normal test and it came back with a worn out front tyre!
> 
> I left a Westfield with a Honda Fireblade bike engine in the UK, there's not many road legal cars that will beat it off the line so I'm not a stranger to fast things but the supercharged V8 is a completely different animal. The jag has 2.5x the power, but also 4x the weight of the Westfield. That extra power and torque just keeps pulling and pulling. It doesn't seem like it's ever going to run out of steam and there's far more power than you can use on the roads here. Nice, lazy, torquey engine for eating up the miles.


Hi,
We also had a range of unusual cars in the UK from TVR, Dutton kit cars (long time ago) - last kit was Tiger Super Six with blueprinted RS2.1 engine!
We are also averaging about 14mpg on our new car here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington

Nice, a fellow kit car enthusiast! The Tiger must have been fun with the 2.1, was that a Pinto lump? Did you build them yourself?

We had an old Sierra based Robin Hood before the Westfield but it's got to go up for sale soon, as a birthday present to my father we gave him 6 months tax and insurance for him to drive it about this summer. Shame to sell it on but the worst thing for a car like that is to leave it sitting stationary in a garage for years until we get back.

I love the way they handle, with some sticky tyres the Westie stuck to the road like the proverbial to an army blanket and you just didn't need to slow down for roundabouts. The bike engine was a hoot to drive and with 160bhp in a 450kg car it took off like a rocket and still managed 50mpg because it was a 1-litre car!

Got to make the most of these gas-guzzlers while we're out here, the price of fuel will only go one way in the long run and it'll all be hybrid electric eco hippy bimblemobiles things in 20 years time.


----------



## imac

Dibblington said:


> ...and there's far more power than you can use on the roads here...


there is no such thing as too much power...


----------



## Dibblington

With this many speed cameras about on the roads, I have more than I can use. Cruise control is going to come in very handy as cars are fitted with ever more sound-proofing.


----------



## LesFroggitts

In a past life I came across one hire car that had a driver configurable speed 'restrictor' so that whilst you could drive it as you wish, you could set it to a maximum allowable.

Now that would be useful. Cruise control is good when you have nice open roads but it's a PITA when they're busy.


----------



## Dibblington

Yeah, I have a button to limit max top speed which is useful on the fast roads, but no so useful when the speed limit drops.

And the cruise control is adaptive cruise with an adjustable gap radar. If you catch up with someone it maintains a gap, pull out and round them and it speeds back up to your set speed.


----------



## Stevesolar

LesFroggitts said:


> In a past life I came across one hire car that had a driver configurable speed 'restrictor' so that whilst you could drive it as you wish, you could set it to a maximum allowable.
> 
> Now that would be useful. Cruise control is good when you have nice open roads but it's a PITA when they're busy.


Hi,
Our new car has radar cruise control as well as a top speed limiter function.
When you come behind slower cars the cruise control slows you down to a fixed gap and when you get to traffic lights brings you to a complete stop!
It makes for a more relaxed highway drive, when you know that the car will automatically react to speed changes of the car in front or if someone quickly turns into your lane.
We are not far away from totally automatic driving and steering cars!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts

world toper said:


> ...


Let me finish that for you

--- ...


----------



## shuaib9

hi, ive read on this forum that one should avoid purchasing second hand in dubai, especially from locals. Whats the reason for this? due to mileage misrepresentation or...?


----------



## speed1171

Hi does anyone know a good American car garage in Sharjah or Dubai?? I own a 1994 Pontiac


----------



## Dibblington

shuaib9 said:


> hi, ive read on this forum that one should avoid purchasing second hand in dubai, especially from locals. Whats the reason for this? due to mileage misrepresentation or...?


That's personal opinion and not a hard fact. You can get bargains some lemons with any nationality. There no such thing as a local when the population is 90% expat.

Just bought a 2nd hand car and I've seen British expats flogging some right dogs. You get a feeling about someone within a few minutes of asking a couple of probing questions and how much they know about their own car and how well they look after it. I've seen the same model of car owned by Asians, one was impeccably looked after, the other had a dodgy looking service book and nackered suspension bushes and engine mounts.

Make your own mind up from the car and the owner, not the nationality.


----------



## mls082

Is anyone able to provide advice as to how I can source a car parking space in the Marina/JBR area for long term rent? This does not have to be in any particular building but preferably within a short walking distance of Bahar/Rimal or Marina Mall/Plaza.

An indicative cost (pay by the month) would also be appreciated.


----------



## shuaib9

Dibblington said:


> That's personal opinion and not a hard fact. You can get bargains some lemons with any nationality. There no such thing as a local when the population is 90% expat.
> 
> Just bought a 2nd hand car and I've seen British expats flogging some right dogs. You get a feeling about someone within a few minutes of asking a couple of probing questions and how much they know about their own car and how well they look after it. I've seen the same model of car owned by Asians, one was impeccably looked after, the other had a dodgy looking service book and nackered suspension bushes and engine mounts.
> 
> Make your own mind up from the car and the owner, not the nationality.


Cheers buddy. I guess its the same as buying 2nd car anywhere around the world. Guess ill get a better feel of it once i get there.


----------



## Dibblington

shuaib9 said:


> Cheers buddy. I guess its the same as buying 2nd car anywhere around the world. Guess ill get a better feel of it once i get there.


Yeah, you'll definitely get a feel for the amount of lemons being sold. 

It's always a nightmare buying 2nd hand, you never know what you're going to get and what bills it will throw up, at least here you have to get it tested before a car can be sold and it's often customary to take the extra comprehensive test or taking it to a garage for an independent eye to hopefully avoid any major troubles.

Had mine in the garage today for a water leak, hoped it wasn't the water pump or radiator, turned out to be a hose clip that had failed. Phew!


----------



## Skip_ZA

HI Guys.

needs some insight into a selection of possible cars: looking at 2014-2015 models with low mileage.

KIA Sportage
Nissan Qashqai
Mitsubishi ASX

Would most probably be a 2nd hand car purchase.

Any thoughts on Car, dealers support, parts availablility, maintenance, fuel cap (on right hand side)??

Any comments welcome.


----------



## Rusty 747

Can anyone recommend a decent mechanic close to DSO who can service an old Toyota Prado. We have been using a guy called Joe from Motor Marvels but have just had a bad experience with him and we have had to fire him.


----------



## The Rascal

Saluki Motorsport – Tel: 04 347 6939

Owned by a mate of mine, top notch won't rip you off but won't do anything on the cheap. in Al Quoz.


----------



## ahmed abbasi

any recommendations for Honda Civic Paint Job ?? should be reasonable. inquired with couple & were asking way too much


----------



## NXY

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I worked in Saudi in the eighties. A friend parked his car and someone drove into it. The police were called and they issued the paperwork. The policeman showed my friend the report and it showed he was 50% responsible for the accident.
> My friend complained and protested his innocence - his car was parked and the other car has driven into it.
> The policeman replied "if your car was not parked there - then the other driver could not have driven into it!"
> Cheers
> Steve


oh dear. How can this be right? Only in UAE?


----------



## BedouGirl

NXY said:


> oh dear. How can this be right? Only in UAE?


No, Saudi....


----------



## Fiveon

*Advertizing car*

Hi guys,

Is there a section on this forum where to see/advertize cars by forum users. I have my friend's charger v8 r/t, for sale and try to narrow the possibile buyers to expats only, as i've got many unrealistic loan offers from folks in other GCC nations when posted on dubizzle, which i try to stay out of.
Any advice/tips on selling a car in Dubai from your exp. Is appreciated. Looks not the easiest thing to do if you want a fair price....
Apologize if there is shared exp. that i'm not aware of.


----------



## BedouGirl

Fiveon said:


> Hi guys, Is there a section on this forum where to see/advertize cars by forum users. I have my friend's charger v8 r/t, for sale and try to narrow the possibile buyers to expats only, as i've got many unrealistic loan offers from folks in other GCC nations when posted on dubizzle, which i try to stay out of. Any advice/tips on selling a car in Dubai from your exp. Is appreciated. Looks not the easiest thing to do if you want a fair price.... Apologize if there is shared exp. that i'm not aware of.


Only paid premium members can advertise on the forum.


----------



## Fiveon

Thanks bedougirl


----------



## ionic_sydney

Quick question. If I lease a car for 2000 dirhams per month for example, is basic insurance included in that? Do I have to buy more insurance?


----------



## rsinner

ionic_sydney said:


> Quick question. If I lease a car for 2000 dirhams per month for example, is basic insurance included in that? Do I have to buy more insurance?


is the same as anywhere else. 
Depends on the quote you received and which insurance it includes! You may or may not have to pay for insurance separately depending on the quote.


----------



## Zaugna

Hi everyone!

This might be a famous question that has been asked many times but I did a quick search and could not find the exact answer. Apologies in advance for the repetition!


I have a Ford Edge 2013 bought from the agency, and financed by Standard Chartered. I still have around AED 75K to pay in 5 years, but apparently I might leave the country at the end of the year. That's why I'm thinking of selling my car to someone else. 

The famous question is: How can I sell my car to another individual rather than a dealer, when I already have financing on the car. I don't (and probably won't) have 75K sitting by that I can use to close the financing immediately, so I'm trying to understand my best option. 

As you can imagine the dealers will act sharkily on this, so I'm trying to minimize my loss.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## The Rascal

It's actually rather easy, but does involve a bit of trust.

You and the buyer go to the bank and sort the finance off, bank gives you release letter, go to register place, get car transferred to new name owner, he gives you the balance.

Downside is, it takes a few days from buyer handing over cash to bank, to getting release, and if you were sneaky you could sell the car to someone else...


----------



## Felixtoo2

Your biggest problem may be getting 75K for a 2013 Ford Edge lol.


----------



## rsinner

Felixtoo2 said:


> Your biggest problem may be getting 75K for a 2013 Ford Edge lol.


Car prices have gone down/been stable recently so I cannot comment on the latest prices. But I think Ford Edge was 120K - 150K depending on the trim level. SUrely a 2 year old car will not depreciate that much? And after Japanese cars I think Fords do hold value in UAE.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Depends on the Spec, there's plenty on Dubizzle for less than 70K.


----------



## Froglet

It doesn't matter too much how old the car is in years, the thing that counts more is the mileage...

If this 2013 Ford Edge has driven 150,000kms, I'm quite sure it will not get you 75k AED...


----------



## frantay

*what car to choose*

Hello,

I'm trying to do some research before a potential move to Dubai.

From what I saw on the roads and quotes from rental companies, it seems that Japanese cars are pretty popular in Dubai. Are there reasons that make owning a German-make car not worthwhile in Dubai - e.g. weather conditions making it hard to keep a car long term anyway, higher maintenance and breakdowns etc.? How about road or vehicle tax in Dubai?


----------



## LesFroggitts

frantay said:


> How about road or vehicle tax in Dubai?


Well it's certainly not because of these


----------



## Roxtec Blue

frantay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to do some research before a potential move to Dubai.
> 
> From what I saw on the roads and quotes from rental companies, it seems that Japanese cars are pretty popular in Dubai. Are there reasons that make owning a German-make car not worthwhile in Dubai - e.g. weather conditions making it hard to keep a car long term anyway, higher maintenance and breakdowns etc.? How about road or vehicle tax in Dubai?


Its a question of what do you want to drive and how much do you want to pay. Premium brands cost premium money. Anything really exotic isn't going to be a daily driver anyway. You see Dubai Taxis running literally 24/7 and 500K kms plus on the clock and they are the usual Toyota / Nissan sedan 5 seater type vehicle box. By the same token I have a work colleague who has done the same in a 5 series. Both reliable but in different price brackets. No vehicle tax but Salik for road tolls. Insurance is a percentage of the vehicle value and maintenance as per the vehicle you buy. Some by kms/time others by computer checking.


----------



## Edino

Froglet said:


> It doesn't matter too much how old the car is in years, the thing that counts more is the mileage...
> 
> If this 2013 Ford Edge has driven 150,000kms, I'm quite sure it will not get you 75k AED...


For a Limited or Sport trim, low milage, 90K -100K aed would be the market value. The entry models go for way less. Ford hold its value better than other American brands.


----------



## msquraishi

frantay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to do some research before a potential move to Dubai.
> 
> From what I saw on the roads and quotes from rental companies, it seems that Japanese cars are pretty popular in Dubai. Are there reasons that make owning a German-make car not worthwhile in Dubai - e.g. weather conditions making it hard to keep a car long term anyway, higher maintenance and breakdowns etc.? How about road or vehicle tax in Dubai?


Actually you would be surprised how popular German cars are in Dubai as a percentage of cars in general. I would have to think the ratio here is the highest amongst countries anywhere outside of Europe. You are correct in that Japanese cars are also very popular, which is because they are cheaper, both in terms of invoice price as well as maintenance and spare parts.


----------



## gianera

German cars popular in Dubai? Where exactly? I think they are lucky if altogether they have a 2/3% market share.

The only German cars you could define somewhat "popular" are Mercedes G-class; Cayenne and BMW X6 but that isn't "Patrol" or "GMC" level of popular.
Europe is inundated with german station wagons, Mercedes MLs, BMW x1, x3, x5, VW Touareg and Golf loads of Audis from small ones to convertible, station wagons and so on. 




msquraishi said:


> Actually you would be surprised how popular German cars are in Dubai as a percentage of cars in general. I would have to think the ratio here is the highest amongst countries anywhere outside of Europe. You are correct in that Japanese cars are also very popular, which is because they are cheaper, both in terms of invoice price as well as maintenance and spare parts.


----------



## Stevesolar

gianera said:


> German cars popular in Dubai? Where exactly? I think they are lucky if altogether they have a 2/3% market share.
> 
> The only German cars you could define somewhat "popular" are Mercedes G-class; Cayenne and BMW X6 but that isn't "Patrol" or "GMC" level of popular.
> Europe is inundated with german station wagons, Mercedes MLs, BMW x1, x3, x5, VW Touareg and Golf loads of Audis from small ones to convertible, station wagons and so on.


Hi,
Audi and VW are very popular in Dubai - just look at how many Golf, Tiguan, Q5, Q7s etc. that are on the roads.
Don't know about percentages market share - but probably a little higher than you imagine.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Audi and VW are very popular in Dubai - just look at how many Golf, Tiguan, Q5, Q7s etc. that are on the roads.
> Don't know about percentages market share - but probably a little higher than you imagine.
> Cheers
> Steve


Agreed - my carpark at DAFZA is full of German marques. Of the 7 cars driven in my division three are German.


----------



## gianera

Seriously? In Dubai I can recall seeing one Golf and that was a guy from Rak. Never seen a Polo, a Tiguan, much less a Q7 or an X5. 
I see loads of Toyotas and Hyunday and Nissans as far as small cars go and for sure Land Rover, Patrol, Lexus and Jeep owning the SUV markets.

I always pay attention to this because I always find it so weird that they are so unpopular. I only know a couple of guys with Cayenne and and Etihad chaffeur service with Audi :noidea: 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Audi and VW are very popular in Dubai - just look at how many Golf, Tiguan, Q5, Q7s etc. that are on the roads.
> Don't know about percentages market share - but probably a little higher than you imagine.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I just checked some figures and BMW alone had 3.5% market share - so if you add VW, Audi, Porsche and Mercedes - I could easily see total market share being just under 10%.
Toyota is actually near to 40%!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## msquraishi

gianera said:


> German cars popular in Dubai? Where exactly? I think they are lucky if altogether they have a 2/3% market share.
> 
> The only German cars you could define somewhat "popular" are Mercedes G-class; Cayenne and BMW X6 but that isn't "Patrol" or "GMC" level of popular.
> Europe is inundated with german station wagons, Mercedes MLs, BMW x1, x3, x5, VW Touareg and Golf loads of Audis from small ones to convertible, station wagons and so on.


I am not sure of the %, but 2-3% is definitely way off. My car park at home and work are packed with Audi's and VW's. In fact Audi has their largest new-car showroom in the world in Dubai and just opened one of the biggest Porsche showrooms in the world on Shk. Zayed Rd. 

We all know how Dubai loves being the biggest but these are privately owned commercial enterprises where size needs to be justified with revenue and profit.


----------



## gianera

I had to find out because this is too wrong.. here are the official data for 2013:
Nothing on Opel
BMW 2,9% (considers Mini and Rolls Royce)
VW 1,7% 
Mercedes 1,6%
Audi 1,3%
Porsche 0,7%

Hard to know if Lamborgini & Bugatti should be considered German but for sure they aren't in the "Imported from Germany" statistics it doesn't mention anywhere if they are included in VW sales though.




Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I just checked some figures and BMW alone had 3.5% market share - so if you add VW, Audi, Porsche and Mercedes - I could easily see total market share being just under 10%.
> Toyota is actually near to 40%!
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

gianera said:


> I had to find out because this is too wrong.. here are the official data for 2013:
> Nothing on Opel
> BMW 2,9% (considers Mini and Rolls Royce)
> VW 1,7%
> Mercedes 1,6%
> Audi 1,3%
> Porsche 0,7%
> 
> Hard to know if Lamborgini & Bugatti should be considered German but for sure they aren't in the "Imported from Germany" statistics it doesn't mention anywhere if they are included in VW sales though.


So my guess of a little under 10% was spot on then!


----------



## gianera

Well, it's the rules of luxury marketing. Prada doesn't sell like H&M but they have the best stores in the most expensive areas.... because they sell at premium prices.
I'm sure selling 10 Cayennes, 20 Panameras and a few Carreras generate the same profit of selling 7000 Corollas. 
Especially because premium customers have to splurge on extras that are notoriously expensive on german cars (which barely include a steering wheel at entry price) which is also why german cars here are not so popular as japanese cars that aren't so damn stingy with extras.




msquraishi said:


> I am not sure of the %, but 2-3% is definitely way off. My car park at home and work are packed with Audi's and VW's. In fact Audi has their largest new-car showroom in the world in Dubai and just opened one of the biggest Porsche showrooms in the world on Shk. Zayed Rd.
> 
> We all know how Dubai loves being the biggest but these are privately owned commercial enterprises where size needs to be justified with revenue and profit.


----------



## Stevesolar

gianera said:


> Well, it's the rules of luxury marketing. Prada doesn't sell like H&M but they have the best stores in the most expensive areas.... because they sell at premium prices.
> I'm sure selling 10 Cayennes, 20 Panameras and a few Carreras generate the same profit of selling 7000 Corollas.
> Especially because premium customers have to splurge on extras that are notoriously expensive on german cars (which barely include a steering wheel at entry price) which is also why german cars here are not so popular as japanese cars that aren't so damn stingy with extras.


Hi,
Most German cars sold in Dubai come fully loaded and are much cheaper than equivalent specification car in UK.
Our first car in Dubai was a VW Tiguan R-line. This had full leather, panoramic roof, big alloy wheels, sat across, auto parking etc. it cost 159,000 AED new and when priced in UK equivalent car was around 230,000 AED.
My wife recently bought a Mercedes ML63 AMG - fully loaded with virtually every extra (does not have night vision - but has everything else). This was on special offer for 419,000 AED - we priced equivalent in UK and it was 620,000 AED.
So we are pleased with what you get for your money on the cars we chose.
Interestingly - we looked at some BMWs and these are hardly cheaper than equivalent European specification vehicles - so they seem expensive here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gianera

Of course they are cheaper they don't have the taxes and fees we have in Europe and above all Mercedes with that appalling market share is on a kill for new customers - especially given the drama Mercedes is known to make if dealers don't respect quotas and targets..

I have been looking around for my first car here and as a good European I had a look at German cars though I will probably for the first time in my life go for an American..
It's wrong to say that they come with everything. Your wife got ML63AMG that is the top trim so of course it has everything.
Go to Mercedes and see what they give you with a ML280 :joy:


----------



## gianera

All my life I have dreamed of a big noisy American car like a Mustang or a Camaro and at the same time I have always dreamed of the size and comforts of an SUV so I think I will finally combine the two things together and go for Grand Cherokee SRT though I know it's a bit tacky but it is kinda sober in Dubai..


----------



## Stevesolar

gianera said:


> Of course they are cheaper they don't have the taxes and fees we have in Europe and above all Mercedes with that appalling market share is on a kill for new customers - especially given the drama Mercedes is known to make if dealers don't respect quotas and targets..
> 
> I have been looking around for my first car here and as a good European I had a look at German cars though I will probably for the first time in my life go for an American..
> It's wrong to say that they come with everything. Your wife got ML63AMG that is the top trim so of course it has everything.
> Go to Mercedes and see what they give you with a ML280 :joy:


Hi,
Mercedes might have a low market share by volume - but they make up for it in product mix and average selling price per unit.
In Europe they sell loads of diesel A and C class.
Here they sell loads of V8 petrol models and AMGs - especially high value E, S and GL class.
Before choosing your next model of car - especially if you are looking to buy an American vehicle - make sure you visit the NHTSA site to check crash test results, JD Power for reliability and finally check for recalls.
Historically, many US vehicles score very low on all of these criteria.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## msquraishi

Stevesolar said:


> So my guess of a little under 10% was spot on then!


Very interesting numbers..

I'm curious on whether this (around 10%) is the highest percentage outside Europe.

I know VW's are popular in South and Central America and Renault in North Africa but I wonder if they account for over 10% of cars sold in their countries?


----------



## gianera

I accidentally came across some data about USA while searching for Uae yesterday and it was around 16.5% of the US market with VW leading around 4% and Mercedes and BMW both around 3.7% each


----------



## gianera

I think the numbers I just posted about the VW Group in the US will drop to 0,0001% starting this week ahahaha

I went to check some cars and I'm more confused than ever. At 270.000 for the Grand Cherokee SRT I might as well get a Cayenne.

Out of curiosity I entered Ford where they basically threw a fully equipped Ford Edge at me for 130.000 (I suppose because the new one is coming out february) and it's not bad at all. I thought I could get one since I'm on a rush and give it to my wife when I decide what to get for myself.


----------



## Stevesolar

gianera said:


> I think the numbers I just posted about the VW Group in the US will drop to 0,0001% starting this week ahahaha
> 
> I went to check some cars and I'm more confused than ever. At 270.000 for the Grand Cherokee SRT I might as well get a Cayenne.
> 
> Out of curiosity I entered Ford where they basically threw a fully equipped Ford Edge at me for 130.000 (I suppose because the new one is coming out february) and it's not bad at all. I thought I could get one since I'm on a rush and give it to my wife when I decide what to get for myself.


Hi,
Yes - VW are going to take a hammering over the next few months!
Be careful looking at Cayennes - if you spec. one up with the same toys and features as the Jeep SRT - then the price will be crazy.
I think the Jeep is good value for the power and features.
They now have a much better gearbox than a few years back and they look, sound and go great!
I like the Sport version of the Edge - big wheels, good engine and well equipped. Just remember - it won't be worth much in a few years and don't even consider driving it off road!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gianera

Thanks for all the precious advice Steve! I figured I will take my time and not be impulsive as usual so I will rent 2/3 months while I decide. 
I feel stressed to buy an Edge considering the new one will come out in a couple months. 
I have a friend working for Mercedes suggesting I check out the new GLC I will have to go and check it out but I already suspect the back rows and trunk will lose too much space with the slick design - I already made the mistake of buying my mother a Volvo V40 and she curses my name everyday 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - VW are going to take a hammering over the next few months!
> Be careful looking at Cayennes - if you spec. one up with the same toys and features as the Jeep SRT - then the price will be crazy.
> I think the Jeep is good value for the power and features.
> They now have a much better gearbox than a few years back and they look, sound and go great!
> I like the Sport version of the Edge - big wheels, good engine and well equipped. Just remember - it won't be worth much in a few years and don't even consider driving it off road!
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Ben_Dyer

Hi all,

I'm new on here, looking for advice on car insurance for under 25's. I am having difficulties getting fully comp cover, although have been able to find 3rd party cover with AIG.

Has anyone been in a similar situation?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## LesFroggitts

Brand new or used car?

If used, then that's most likely your problem.



Ben_Dyer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new on here, looking for advice on car insurance for under 25's. I am having difficulties getting fully comp cover, although have been able to find 3rd party cover with AIG.
> 
> Has anyone been in a similar situation?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben


----------



## Ben_Dyer

LesFroggitts said:


> Brand new or used car?
> 
> If used, then that's most likely your problem.


Hi, thanks for your reply,

Looking at used cars and quite old cars at that. I'd much prefer to drive a 5-10 year old Golf GTI or 10 year old BMW 3-series than a brand new yaris, for example. Back in the UK a cars age didn't really matter for insurance

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I believe there is also an age limit for cars on fully comp. insurance.
I think it is any car over 8 years old can only get 3rd party cover.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts

Local insurers also like to see continuity of ownership, thus being fairly certain that they're insuring a 'known quantity'.

I personally would also be a little concerned buying a 5+ years old GTI, knowing exactly how well they're looked after out here. Especially the thrash between speed cameras, they're quite renowned for that here.


----------



## World2Visit

Dear all,

I am new at this forum and might (95%) be transfered by next year to Dubai for
2-3 years. I have read many of your comments (especially for housing) and have a question
for transportation:
- Is it a problem/risk/discomfort to commute by motorbike?
- Is it a problem/risk/discomfort to cycle to work within a distance of 10 km?

Thanks for your comments

Michael


----------



## LesFroggitts

World2Visit said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new at this forum and might (95%) be transfered by next year to Dubai for
> 2-3 years. I have read many of your comments (especially for housing) and have a question
> for transportation:
> - Is it a problem/risk/discomfort to commute by motorbike?
> - Is it a problem/risk/discomfort to cycle to work within a distance of 10 km?
> 
> Thanks for your comments
> 
> Michael


One of my colleagues commutes further than that by motorbike - but NOT in the summer months.

Although here's been here long enough to know he roads and competencies of other drivers who certainly are NOT used to motorbikes in amongst them.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Cycling to work - pretty much No!

The only people's hi cycle in the roads here are people's go know no better or believe strongly in 'Inshallah'

This morning it was 38 degrees at 0830 and this is the end of summer. In summer it'll be 40+ on your way to work so forget 10km. 

I don't think there's a safe 10km route in Dubai for cycling to work unless you work at the cycle track


----------



## newguyintown

*Abu Dhabi Car Registration Renewal in Dubai?*

Does anyone know if it is possible to get to renew Abu Dhabi car registration somewhere in Dubai?

I remember reading somewhere that it is possible to do that somewhere in Al Barsha but can't find the source. The car is only 2 years old so doesn't need to go through testing.

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

newguyintown said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get to renew Abu Dhabi car registration somewhere in Dubai?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that it is possible to do that somewhere in Al Barsha but can't find the source. The car is only 2 years old so doesn't need to go through testing.
> 
> Thanks.


You can do it online through the abudabi.ae portal. The hitch I can foresee is that registering on the site can be a pain if the details dont EXACTLY match the Arabic details of the Emirates ID. If you have a smart card scanner/reader/ whatever it is called, registering on the website is really easy, and then the renewal can be done online.


----------



## newguyintown

rsinner said:


> You can do it online through the abudabi.ae portal. The hitch I can foresee is that registering on the site can be a pain if the details dont EXACTLY match the Arabic details of the Emirates ID. If you have a smart card scanner/reader/ whatever it is called, registering on the website is really easy, and then the renewal can be done online.


Thanks.

I was under the impression that to sign up for the eservices on AbuDhabi.ae portal requires the card reader which can read data off the chip on Emirates ID?! Not really sure.

I guess I would go down to Al Samha ADNOC vehicle inspection center. They seem to have the new Self Service kiosk which prints the registration card in like 5 mins.


----------



## rsinner

newguyintown said:


> They seem to have the new Self Service kiosk which prints the registration card in like 5 mins.


That's literally the one thing that AD has better implemented than Dubai.


----------



## fabiio

Hello All,

I'm new here and not used with all topics. 
So, Does anyone know the process to get a car registration in Dubai or UAE?
How long does it take?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood

www.rta.gov.ae

Try reading there under vehicle registration.

And try and get Google fixed on your computer.


----------



## fabiio

Hello All,

I'm reading a lot and getting crazy. LOL
I'd like to ask you: Does anyone know the process to get a driver's license in Dubai or UAE?
How long does it take?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fabiio

twowheelsgood said:


> www.rta.gov.ae
> 
> Try reading there under vehicle registration.
> 
> And try and get Google fixed on your computer.


Thank you!


----------



## ionic_sydney

Sorry this has been asked I'm sure but I'll be moving to Dubai in November and working in Garhoud (near airport). I'd like to live in Marina and either drive (rent a car) or commute/taxi to work, however I'm concerned of the travel times especially during peak hours.

Can someone tell me how long realistically I'd expect to drive between Marina and Garhoud in the morning/evening? Would it make more sense to live in DIFC? I do want to be around where the 'action' is in terms of food, nightlife etc.

I'm a 31 year old single guy from Australia.


----------



## The Rascal

30-45 minutes each way and remember the Salik gates, you'll go through 3 (if I recall) so that's a further 24Dhs a day.

Is your work place near the metro?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Thanks to the delights of the canal construction I would double those times at rush hour in the morning on SZR

The Business bay exit going north is totally screwed at the moment and can back up traffic all the way back to MoE on a bad day, on the plus side you wont be involved in a high speed accident though.

So clouds and silver linings and all that.


----------



## ionic_sydney

The Rascal said:


> 30-45 minutes each way and remember the Salik gates, you'll go through 3 (if I recall) so that's a further 24Dhs a day.
> 
> Is your work place near the metro?


Hi there, yes it's right near Terminal 3.

As I see it I have a few options.
1. Stick to living in Marina, and put up with a 45minute drive plus tolls.
2. Stick to living in Marina and use public transport to get to work (would this increase the time of travel?)
3. Move closer to Garhoud area, like downtown/DIFC area. Forego some lifestyle benefits of Marina.

What would you do?


----------



## TallyHo

More like 20-35 minutes even during rush hour.

He's coming from the opposite direction of the main traffic flow. If I could get from DAFZA by Terminal 2 to the Greens in 25 minutes, he can reach the Marina in 20 from Garhoud. His challenge will be how much time it takes to get to his apartment in the Marina once he reaches the Marina itself. Select the building carefully!

If you go through one salik you don't pay the other salik gates for the next 20 minutes (or is it 30 minutes?). So he'll only pay salik once each way.





The Rascal said:


> 30-45 minutes each way and remember the Salik gates, you'll go through 3 (if I recall) so that's a further 24Dhs a day.
> 
> Is your work place near the metro?


----------



## TallyHo

1. Driving will realistically only take you 30 minutes depending on how much time it takes to reach your apartment once in the Marina. If on the periphery, 30 minutes is realistic. If JBR, add another 15 minutes. 

2. Metro will probably be 45 minutes. But you can read on the metro, relax and it's not bad and it saves you the expense of owning a car.

3. I don't know what the lifestyle benefits of the Marina you are imagining. I've lived in Dubai for 10 years and the Marina is just another place to live. Downtown is much "nicer." Caveat is that traffic in/out Dubai is pretty bad and it's not so handy for the metro. 

There are other areas . Sheikh Zayed by DIFC is very handy for Garhoud both by car and metro and a great central location too. 

I would probably elect to live in Downtown, preferably in the Burj Views or Southridge so I can slip out the back way via Business Bay Crossing to Garhoud. 



ionic_sydney said:


> Hi there, yes it's right near Terminal 3.
> 
> As I see it I have a few options.
> 1. Stick to living in Marina, and put up with a 45minute drive plus tolls.
> 2. Stick to living in Marina and use public transport to get to work (would this increase the time of travel?)
> 3. Move closer to Garhoud area, like downtown/DIFC area. Forego some lifestyle benefits of Marina.
> 
> What would you do?


----------



## rsinner

TallyHo said:


> More like 20-35 minutes even during rush hour.
> 
> He's coming from the opposite direction of the main traffic flow. If I could get from DAFZA by Terminal 2 to the Greens in 25 minutes, he can reach the Marina in 20 from Garhoud. His challenge will be how much time it takes to get to his apartment in the Marina once he reaches the Marina itself. Select the building carefully!
> 
> If you go through one salik you don't pay the other salik gates for the next 20 minutes (or is it 30 minutes?). So he'll only pay salik once each way.


Though there are three Salik gates between Marina and Garhoud, he will be charged twice. If you cross the Al Barsha and Safa Park gates within a short time frame, it counts as one. Garhoud is separate even if you cross it within a short time frame (I have seen my online Salik statements).

If I had to choose, and if traffic was not a big concern, as a single guy I would live in the Marina.


----------



## BedouGirl

TallyHo said:


> More like 20-35 minutes even during rush hour. He's coming from the opposite direction of the main traffic flow. If I could get from DAFZA by Terminal 2 to the Greens in 25 minutes, he can reach the Marina in 20 from Garhoud. His challenge will be how much time it takes to get to his apartment in the Marina once he reaches the Marina itself. Select the building carefully! If you go through one salik you don't pay the other salik gates for the next 20 minutes (or is it 30 minutes?). So he'll only pay salik once each way.


Sadly, the Salik charges will be at cost http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...-the-costs-as-rta-scraps-daily-dh24-salik-cap


----------



## scratchmoney

getting a car in dubai is not at all hard, its just like a piece of cake. Bank statement , a permanent job .. a drivers license thats all


----------



## scratchmoney

salik gate is nothing but just hidden tax system ... Imagine four toll gates in a small city ...not even crossing to other cities


----------



## twowheelsgood

scratchmoney said:


> salik gate is nothing but just hidden tax system


Its not hidden in the slightest - the gantries are eight panes wide, highly visible and entirely optional.

Going through them isn't mandatory - you can simply take one of the many alternate routes. Like so many things in Dubai, you only pay for what you use. A friend of my wife has never paid a Salik toll in her years here because she stays off the main toll routes.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

*payperkay.ae*

Going back on a previous posting where someone brought up payperkay.ae where you only pay for what you use and it is markedly cheaper than a normal lease.

I finally got around to calling them as they didn't have much information on the terms and conditions and insurance on their website.

Turns out its pretty straightforward in their contract with the terms being not at all different from anyone else out there, I have attached an example of one they provided to me.

Other thing was that they can also quote me for any other motor and specification even if its not listed with them, which is a bonus if you are fed up with the usual lease car offerings.

Something to consider when my renewal comes around in Jan 2016


----------



## the_niceguy

Are there a lot of problems with US imported cars in Dubai?
I heard that the used cars market here is quite big because of a rotation of expats. But when I was searching for one I have seen a lot of imported cars.
Personally, I would like to buy something that is bought new here, but found it as a problem with Camaro.

And the second question - is here such a car which should be under a great attention while considering it as a candidate? Hidden breakdowns, hard to sell afterwards.


----------



## Dave-o

Be careful and do your research before handing over any cash. 

Looked at a lot of US imports and every one of them turned out to be imported as a container of crumpled buts and put back together like Lego. I decided to walk away from any imported cars ... but that's not to say there aren't clean, good value 2nd hand imports out there, it's just I couldn't find any.


----------



## the_niceguy

Dave-o said:


> Be careful and do your research before handing over any cash.
> 
> Looked at a lot of US imports and every one of them turned out to be imported as a container of crumpled buts and put back together like Lego. I decided to walk away from any imported cars ... but that's not to say there aren't clean, good value 2nd hand imports out there, it's just I couldn't find any.


This means that there is a big percentage of such cars, so perhaps I don't consider them either.

But still where is the best place to see used cars with the lowest number of a bad history ones, driven by expats here, any showcases with good reputation? Guess these cars should differ by prices as well.


----------



## Dave-o

There is certainly a bigger percentage of dodgy cars from what I'm used to at home. And when you say 'expat driven', 90% of Dubai residents are expats so there are no shortage of expat driven cars.

The 'best' place with the lowest number of dodgy cars would be through the main dealer's approved used car showroom, but you will pay for them to check, approve and warranty a car.

The worst is through the Dubizzle website. No quality checks on who advertises and it's entirely up to you and your research before handing over the cash. But then you may well pick up a bargain clean car.

And there is a whole range in between. All I can say is good luck, and do you research.


----------



## the_niceguy

After walking around I've seen that almost every dealer except Jeep and Dodge offer significant discounts for new cars now. Is it seasonal here? Maybe they are selling last pieces of 2015 models.


----------



## the_niceguy

Maybe anybody knows - is it so much trouble to find a customer for Alfa Romeo here? They offered me a really good price for a new car. I'm quite concerned that it will be hard to sell it later, even to sell it back to them.


----------



## rsinner

the_niceguy said:


> After walking around I've seen that almost every dealer except Jeep and Dodge offer significant discounts for new cars now. Is it seasonal here? Maybe they are selling last pieces of 2015 models.


MOst likely yes. They would want to clear out inventory before year end. In addition, if the 2016 model is already launched the 2015 model may already be "obsolete".

For a lot of European cars/ cars manufactured in Europe, the fall in the Euro has made them cheaper as well. Because of the strong USD this may not translate into units being manufactured in USD linked economies.

Plus, we are in the middle of a recession - you should have seen the discounts in 2009, and I expect something very similar.


----------



## TallyHo

(Still haven't bought a car).

Volkswagen keeps calling me with specials. They had a week in October where they were throwing in free insurance and registration for the used cars and kept emphasising the deadline was a certain date. A month later the deal's still on, judging from the call I got a few days ago. 

It is Volkswagen and the scandal must have hit them, but I get the impression many dealers are getting desperate. Those with the knowledge are saying car sales are down big time this year. 



rsinner said:


> MOst likely yes. They would want to clear out inventory before year end. In addition, if the 2016 model is already launched the 2015 model may already be "obsolete".
> 
> For a lot of European cars/ cars manufactured in Europe, the fall in the Euro has made them cheaper as well. Because of the strong USD this may not translate into units being manufactured in USD linked economies.
> 
> Plus, we are in the middle of a recession - you should have seen the discounts in 2009, and I expect something very similar.


----------



## Ahassanmaly

I know that may sound stupid, but that's why I am here, asking the experts !

Planning to move to Dubai from Egypt by end of December
I've got a monthly allowance of 1000 Dhs from my employer for transportation

In Egypt I bought a 2 years old (2014 model) BYD which is a Chinese imitation of a Toyota corolla 2007, taking in consideration the cost of shipping that car from Egypt to UAE which I expect being not so much (There is a unaccompanied baggage allowance of around 3500 DHS offered as well by my employer)

Do you think it's worth bringing it to Dubai and avoid paying for a new car either used or new ?!

I don't have an exact plan on how long I'll stay here but I am sure it will be at least for 2-3 years 

Re-sale price for such a car either in Egypt or in UAE will be very low, so it could be like bringing it to UAE until I am returning and either sell it in UAE for whatever price it gets or just leaving it behind or if possible return back to Egypt again

Do you think it's worth it or is it more wise to park/store it in Egypt?

Thank You !


----------



## BedouGirl

I'd check out the price of Corollas on Dubizzle to get an idea of how much it will cost to buy it here and then weigh that up against shipment, customs, etc. costs.

Also, you'll need to pass your driving test here and that's not cheap, so you may want to think about selling the car to fund yourself perhaps.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

This is weird situation but I hope, someone has an answer.

Friend of mine went on vacation and then did not come back.

He has a car in his name which is registered till June 2016. He wants to sell it but do not want to come to Dubai.

I called up RTA and they said, he can sell the car but he will have to do a power of attorney.

Does anyone have any idea how to do it / any lawyer who can assist?

Thank you


----------



## Tibco

Hi there,

Getting confused, and could do with some advice. I m planning on staying here for about 2 years. I ve looked at both leasing and buying a car. I ve done my research and i think a japanese car is the best on low maintenance. I m swaying towards a Toyota Prado, as i want a mid size 4x4. I m looking at a used one not more than 5 years old. 

Do you think the Prado is a better buy or lease (hp)? If so , can you recommend any reputable dealers where i can get a used one. Tried dubbizle got scared off .
Should I look at say a Nissan xtrail ?

Appreciate your help !


----------



## Keeler

Hi there.

I'm coming over to Dubai for a few weeks in Jan/Feb and want to rent a car for a few days to have a look around - maybe visit Abu Dhabi, Al Ain etc. I also want to go to Khasab in Oman.

I've heard I'll need a permit, but this may just be an old wives tale - don't know.

My question is, will I need some kind of permit to take the rental car over the border? Does anyone know of a local rental company that will provide a car for a few days at reasonable rates (including driving over the border)?

Thanks!

Keeler


----------



## LesFroggitts

Keeler said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm coming over to Dubai for a few weeks in Jan/Feb and want to rent a car for a few days to have a look around - maybe visit Abu Dhabi, Al Ain etc. I also want to go to Khasab in Oman.
> 
> I've heard I'll need a permit, but this may just be an old wives tale - don't know.
> 
> My question is, will I need some kind of permit to take the rental car over the border? Does anyone know of a local rental company that will provide a car for a few days at reasonable rates (including driving over the border)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Keeler


Plenty of mainstream rental companies out here, plus lots of 'local variety' often cheaper but with plenty of potential pitfalls.

You'll need to bring out with you your Driving License (both parts is best) and it is advisable to also procure yourself an International Driving Permit based on your UK license.

As for driving into Oman with a rental car - simply tell them when you're going, pay the exorbitant daily additional insurance and obtain the necessary NOC to go with you and don't forget to carry those papers in the car.


----------



## crt454

Its interesting how some people were riding bicycles before arriving here and now there driving an actual automobile and have zero driving experience, or even more is seeing the one chauffeuring a Rolls Royce.


----------



## Stevesolar

crt454 said:


> Its interesting how some people were riding bicycles before arriving here and now there driving an actual automobile and have zero driving experience, or even more is seeing the one chauffeuring a Rolls Royce.


Hi,
I don't see the point of your post.
People coming from India and Pakistan (I assume you mean these as your bike rider reference) need lessons and a test before obtaining a UAE driving license.
Only expats from certain countries (generally those with strict driving rules and tests) can swap their home licenses for UAE ones.
This means that nearly anyone driving a Rolls Royce will have needed to pass a test here or abroad - only exception might be UAE Nationals!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dogmeat

LesFroggitts said:


> Plenty of mainstream rental companies out here, plus lots of 'local variety' often cheaper but with plenty of potential pitfalls.
> 
> You'll need to bring out with you your Driving License (both parts is best) and it is advisable to also procure yourself an International Driving Permit based on your UK license.
> 
> As for driving into Oman with a rental car - simply tell them when you're going, pay the exorbitant daily additional insurance and obtain the necessary NOC to go with you and don't forget to carry those papers in the car.


You also need a CREDIT card to rent a car out here.


----------



## LesFroggitts

*January's Fuel Prices*

Looks like it's time to eek out the last of your car's fuel for a few more days.

They're really being slashed in January - down another 10 fils per litre.

https://www.moenr.gov.ae/en/knowledge-center/petrol-prices.aspx


----------



## oneshandyandy

Hello everyone, first post on here. I'm moving out to Dubai later this month, and have a girlfriend who will be living in Muscat. I've been looking at cars and am very tempted by a Nissan 350z (rear wheel drive sports car). Having never driven on the roads of the UAE or Oman, I am wondering if the cross-country roads would be suitable for such a vehicle?

Cheers!


----------



## Stevesolar

oneshandyandy said:


> Hello everyone, first post on here. I'm moving out to Dubai later this month, and have a girlfriend who will be living in Muscat. I've been looking at cars and am very tempted by a Nissan 350z (rear wheel drive sports car). Having never driven on the roads of the UAE or Oman, I am wondering if the cross-country roads would be suitable for such a vehicle?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,
Unless you intend driving off road or across the desert - then 99.9% of the main roads here are super smooth, multi-lane dual carriage ways. The lanes are wider than European roads and trucks are restricted on motorways.
For that reason - there are plenty of 2 door cars used here.
Cheers
Stevd


----------



## oneshandyandy

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Unless you intend driving off road or across the desert - then 99.9% of the main roads here are super smooth, multi-lane dual carriage ways. The lanes are wider than European roads and trucks are restricted on motorways.
> For that reason - there are plenty of 2 door cars used here.
> Cheers
> Stevd


Sweet, thanks for that. Looks like the petrolhead within me will be getting what he wants!

:car:


----------



## Stevesolar

oneshandyandy said:


> Sweet, thanks for that. Looks like the petrolhead within me will be getting what he wants!
> 
> :car:


Hi,
Yes - we like our cars (one is 330hp and the other is 557hp!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## oneshandyandy

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - we like our cars (one is 330hp and the other is 557hp!!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Very nice! Maybe we'll meet one day at a set of lights for a civilised race to the speed limit!


----------



## Stevesolar

oneshandyandy said:


> Very nice! Maybe we'll meet one day at a set of lights for a civilised race to the speed limit!


You will lose!!


----------



## oneshandyandy

Stevesolar said:


> You will lose!!


Yep, almost certainly!! But it's the taking part that counts...


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Stevesolar said:


> You will lose!!


But it will be to the RTA's gain


----------



## LesFroggitts

And you'd still be overtaken by the beat up Camry waiting behind you at the lights - especially if your reaction speeds are a little slower than 0.4s from the light turning green.


----------



## oneshandyandy

Relating to my Dubai-Muscat drive in the name of love... I have heard that it's supposed to be against the law for an unmarried couple to share a car, but generally this is not enforced. Might it be enforced at the border?


----------



## LesFroggitts

oneshandyandy said:


> Relating to my Dubai-Muscat drive in the name of love... I have heard that it's supposed to be against the law for an unmarried couple to share a car, but generally this is not enforced. Might it be enforced at the border?


On the way into Oman at the Hatta crossing you're not even in the car when you go through passport control so they would just see two people standing in the immigration line - not going to be a problem, even less so if you're of a certain ethnicity 

Just remember to make sure you have your car insured for Oman and take it with you, or you won't be getting over the border without spending some cash.


----------



## The Rascal

LesFroggitts said:


> On the way into Oman at the Hatta crossing you're not even in the car when you go through passport control so they would just see two people standing in the immigration line - not going to be a problem, even less so if you're of a certain ethnicity
> 
> Just remember to make sure you have your car insured for Oman and take it with you, or you won't be getting over the border without spending some cash.


And that the A44 is closed to all but GCC nationals east of Madam....


----------



## oneshandyandy

LesFroggitts said:


> On the way into Oman at the Hatta crossing you're not even in the car when you go through passport control so they would just see two people standing in the immigration line - not going to be a problem, even less so if you're of a certain ethnicity
> 
> Just remember to make sure you have your car insured for Oman and take it with you, or you won't be getting over the border without spending some cash.


Awesome, thanks. Yep I'll get it insured for Oman. So far after a quick look online I haven't been able to come up with any insurance without having to phone the insurers, which is a little tricky to do at the moment as I'm still in the UK but I'm sure it'll be doable enough once I'm there. Does anyone have experience with insurance as an under 25 driving a 10 year old 2-seater - what sort of cost am I looking at?



The Rascal said:


> And that the A44 is closed to all but GCC nationals east of Madam....


That's no problem, I'd probably either be taking the border crossing near Rafaq or Al Buraimi, according to google maps. Unless anyone advises otherwise!


----------



## LesFroggitts

oneshandyandy said:


> Awesome, thanks. Yep I'll get it insured for Oman. So far after a quick look online I haven't been able to come up with any insurance without having to phone the insurers, which is a little tricky to do at the moment as I'm still in the UK but I'm sure it'll be doable enough once I'm there. Does anyone have experience with insurance as an under 25 driving a 10 year old 2-seater - what sort of cost am I looking at?


Souqalmal.com is your friend for online quotes...

If you're driving from Dubai, then Hatta is the best one for you. Don't rely on Google to get you the best border crossing


----------



## oneshandyandy

LesFroggitts said:


> Souqalmal.com is your friend for online quotes...
> 
> If you're driving from Dubai, then Hatta is the best one for you. Don't rely on Google to get you the best border crossing


Thanks, I'll put my details in and see what comes up.

Haha thanks for that. Having never crossed any borders by road, other than European ones, I'm a little new to this.


----------



## jameswilkinson

I got mine from Dubizzle. But be careful and get the car checked from the RTA before buying a second hand vehicle. We nearly got caught out on a Jeep that had been involved in a bad accident which the owner didn't advise us even when we asked him!


----------



## SA Feather

Nice post, got a bit long though and I apologize if what I have to say had been said before:

It's nice to have a car in the first 3 months when you kit out your new flat. Else you find yourself using a taxi quite often to transport your furniture home from IKEA. And I highly advise to get a navigation system..

If I move to UAE, I would love to bring my hobby along a build a few 500cui, 1.000kg roadsters... - not suitable for furniture transport ;-)


----------



## conggek

Hello all expat, I'm new in UAE have a Abu Dhabi residence visa. I'm staying in Sharjah, is it possible for me to get a driving school and driving test in Sharjah or I still have to go Abu Dhabi to get it done. The problem in because my original nationality I have to sit 20 classes before I can take driving test. thanks


----------



## Barnstormer

conggek said:


> Hello all expat, I'm new in UAE have a Abu Dhabi residence visa. I'm staying in Sharjah, is it possible for me to get a driving school and driving test in Sharjah or I still have to go Abu Dhabi to get it done. The problem in because my original nationality I have to sit 20 classes before I can take driving test. thanks


Doesn't matter where you get it done. As long as it's in the UAE. Good luck. I've heard of so many horror stories. So glad I didn't have to do it here!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Barnstormer

Tibco said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Getting confused, and could do with some advice. I m planning on staying here for about 2 years. I ve looked at both leasing and buying a car. I ve done my research and i think a japanese car is the best on low maintenance. I m swaying towards a Toyota Prado, as i want a mid size 4x4. I m looking at a used one not more than 5 years old.
> 
> Do you think the Prado is a better buy or lease (hp)? If so , can you recommend any reputable dealers where i can get a used one. Tried dubbizle got scared off .
> Should I look at say a Nissan xtrail ?
> 
> Appreciate your help !


If you hear of any reputable dealers, please let me know! I'm in exactly the same situation and don't want to buy new. Been scared off by dubizzle, too.


----------



## gianera

*registering new car*

Hello guys!
after quite some time I finally decided what car I want but I am struggling with bureaucracy and online info isn't very clear.

I have a Fujairah Visa, I reside in apartment hotels because I roam around different Emirates about every two months so no tenancy contracts, Dewa and so on. 
I visited the car dealer in AD today and he said since I have a Fujairah visa the car needs to be registered there and they can't do that.
Is it the same in Dubai? Funnier thing is that there is no such dealer in Fujairah so I can't buy it there and let them handle it. 

Any suggestions? Perhaps Steve?

Thanks 
John


----------



## mariot

gianera said:


> Hello guys!
> after quite some time I finally decided what car I want but I am struggling with bureaucracy and online info isn't very clear.
> 
> I have a Fujairah Visa, I reside in apartment hotels because I roam around different Emirates about every two months so no tenancy contracts, Dewa and so on.
> I visited the car dealer in AD today and he said since I have a Fujairah visa the car needs to be registered there and they can't do that.
> Is it the same in Dubai? Funnier thing is that there is no such dealer in Fujairah so I can't buy it there and let them handle it.
> 
> Any suggestions? Perhaps Steve?
> 
> Thanks
> John


Don't you just buy car from ad then do registration in fujeirah? Put car on truck to testing centre


----------



## currently_indian

I recently got driving license and now comes the toughest decision whether to buy new car, second hand car, or rent/lease car. My objectives are clear and summarized below in the form of Q&A.

Q.Why do I need a car ?

A. I work for myself from home everyday and do not need to go to office. So I just need car for convenience like going for outings on weekends, and maybe sometimes dropping my child to school or art classes when she misses school. And in summer time car is necessity here I believe.

Q. What kind of car I need ?

A. I need a car that is safe enough for the family given the kind of traffic in Dubai. I am not a fan of a particular make or model, main priority is safety features and comfort driving the car and if possible, low maintenance.

Q. What are my main considerations ?

A. I don't want to lose lot of money in car depreciation if I need to move out of UAE after a year or two. I wouldn't be driving more than 5000 kms in a year. I checked Nissan Sentra monthly rentals and they are like 2400 AED/month without insurance cover for new license holders which sounds outrageous.

Can anyone tell me what is the best choice for me given my considerations ?


----------



## Stevesolar

currently_indian said:


> I recently got driving license and now comes the toughest decision whether to buy new car, second hand car, or rent/lease car. My objectives are clear and summarized below in the form of Q&A.
> 
> Q.Why do I need a car ?
> 
> A. I work for myself from home everyday and do not need to go to office. So I just need car for convenience like going for outings on weekends, and maybe sometimes dropping my child to school or art classes when she misses school. And in summer time car is necessity here I believe.
> 
> Q. What kind of car I need ?
> 
> A. I need a car that is safe enough for the family given the kind of traffic in Dubai. I am not a fan of a particular make or model, main priority is safety features and comfort driving the car and if possible, low maintenance.
> 
> Q. What are my main considerations ?
> 
> A. I don't want to lose lot of money in car depreciation if I need to move out of UAE after a year or two. I wouldn't be driving more than 5000 kms in a year. I checked Nissan Sentra monthly rentals and they are like 2400 AED/month without insurance cover for new license holders which sounds outrageous.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the best choice for me given my considerations ?


Hi,
Big question - how much do you want to spend per month? - as this will dictate what type of car you can afford to buy, lease or rent.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## currently_indian

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Big question - how much do you want to spend per month? - as this will dictate what type of car you can afford to buy, lease or rent.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hello,

My question was actually an optimization problem - which car to buy which is safe enough for Dubai roads and I wish to lose minimum possible money on resale within two years of driving not more than 10000 kms in total ? I can spend upto AED 100,000 and I am sure if I buy a new car and resell within 2 years after driving 10000 kms, I might lose 25000 AED at the very least - correct ? Can you do a calculation for rent vs buy new vs buy second hand and tell me the best solution that minimizes the total sum incurred (loss on resale or loss on rent) ?


----------



## The Rascal

Get a second hand Prado.


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> I wouldn't be driving more than 5000 kms in a year.


check out payperkay (google them). I think it works well for your needs due to the low KMs. I am not sure what the insurance situation would be for your new license (could be an issue). 
The other downside is their contract commitment (1/2/3 years). 

If you intend to live here for more than 2 years I think buying a car works better than leasing.


----------



## currently_indian

rsinner said:


> check out payperkay (google them). I think it works well for your needs due to the low KMs. I am not sure what the insurance situation would be for your new license (could be an issue).
> The other downside is their contract commitment (1/2/3 years).
> 
> If you intend to live here for more than 2 years I think buying a car works better than leasing.


I called Payperkay and got a quotation from them. Volswagen Passat asking rent is 2050 AED/month for one year lease and 150 AED extra for insurance. This is upto 1000 Kms per month of usage. I fail to understand how is this cheaper than others without the 1000 Kms/month limit (although others do not cover insurance).


----------



## currently_indian

What about the other possibility of buying a second hand or new car ? Let's say I buy second hand Toyota Corolla driven 50000 Kms. What are the risks involved in buying a second hand car and how much will I lose if I sell the same car after a year or two (assuming it was well maintained and driven additional 10000 Kms) ? What about a new Toyota Corolla - how much will I lose if I sell a new Corolla after two years driving 10000 kms ?


----------



## Winks13

Buying a new car is not really an option if you're worried about your depreciation loss. Vehicle depreciation follows a reverse exponential curve so you're best to buy a second-hand car which is about 2-3 years old. This is what I like to term the 'Dubai optimum' for a second-hand car. It's old enough that most of the chunk has been taken out of the depreciation already, but new enough that the extreme conditions here aren't going to cause you a lot of maintenance issues. 

You mentioned maintenance in your original post so I would go with something Japanese/Korean for low running costs. Anything European or American will cost you more in servicing. All modern cars have to adhere to fairly strict safety standards so you won't have much of any issue there.

Consider the following in my opinion:
Toyota Camry
Nissan Altima/Maxima
KIA Cerato/Optima/Sportage
Hyundai Elantra/Sonata/Tucson

I've avoiding recommending the smaller cars in each marque's range as they a little less safe, especially on Dubai roads. There are a lot of large cars on our roads and in a Corolla vs. Land Cruiser accident the Corolla will almost always come out worse off.


----------



## currently_indian

Winks13 said:


> You mentioned maintenance in your original post so I would go with something Japanese/Korean for low running costs. Anything European or American will cost you more in servicing. All modern cars have to adhere to fairly strict safety standards so you won't have much of any issue there.
> 
> Consider the following in my opinion:
> Toyota Camry
> Nissan Altima/Maxima
> KIA Cerato/Optima/Sportage
> Hyundai Elantra/Sonata/Tucson
> 
> I've avoiding recommending the smaller cars in each marque's range as they a little less safe, especially on Dubai roads. There are a lot of large cars on our roads and in a Corolla vs. Land Cruiser accident the Corolla will almost always come out worse off.


Thank you for the to the point response. I am thinking of renting car on the weekends for a couple of months before I go ahead and buy a second hand car. I checked rentals for Camry and Altima and they are as high as 160 AED/day. A second hand Camry costs 55K-60K AED driven 25000 kms. Do you recommend avoiding Nissan Sentra ? 

Also which car rental company is cheapest in Dubai ? To my surprise companies offer varied pricing for the same Toyota Yaris, someone in Sharjah got it for 65 AED for a day whereas in my area in Dubai everyone quotes it between 85-100 AED/day !


----------



## AjAx30

i am looking at some 2nd hand mustangs and see that a fair few of them are american imports.. Has anyone here bought a 2nd hand american import and had any issues with it? I have heard that a lot of them are insurance write offs so is it worth taking that risk on them?


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> i am looking at some 2nd hand mustangs and see that a fair few of them are american imports.. Has anyone here bought a 2nd hand american import and had any issues with it? I have heard that a lot of them are insurance write offs so is it worth taking that risk on them?


Hi,
There are plenty of locally supplied Mustangs available here - so I dont see the advantage of buying an import - that will probably be more expensive to maintain and could easily have a dodgy history.
An import is more sensible if it is for a rarer car that is not normally sold here (e.g. Tesla)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## auh

Hello,

Can i Renew my car registration without emirates ID? I have my passport with residence visa, but my emirates ID is not yet processed. 

Thanks!


----------



## the_niceguy

Hello everyone,
I'm considering to buy a new alfa romeo, but I found several blocking moments:
1) The association of completely unreliable car. How it is here in Dubai, any live complaints?
2) What is the reason that it is not popular here at all? Though, at the same time I can't find any long hanging ads about selling it used at dubizzle.
3) Would like to hear from happy or unhappy owner about using it here.


----------



## asianguy85

hi everyone, 
I'm looking to buy a used Mustang; as I've always been a big fan of the brand. The one that caught my interest on Dubizzle has very low miles and is really in a great shape. However, it's an import from the US. 
(I probably need to check the VIN number to see if the car has been in a flood or an accident; but that's another story) 

Let's say that the car history is clean. Where do I take the car to check if it has any mechanical problems? 
(I know about the Shamil testing. However, my understanding is that it's only formality check and is not trustworthy) 

Thanks


----------



## currently_indian

asianguy85 said:


> hi everyone,
> I'm looking to buy a used Mustang; as I've always been a big fan of the brand. The one that caught my interest on Dubizzle has very low miles and is really in a great shape. However, it's an import from the US.
> (I probably need to check the VIN number to see if the car has been in a flood or an accident; but that's another story)
> 
> Let's say that the car history is clean. Where do I take the car to check if it has any mechanical problems?
> (I know about the Shamil testing. However, my understanding is that it's only formality check and is not trustworthy)
> 
> Thanks


Someone told me about a garage in Sharjah who can visually inspect the vehicle for 150 AED. Beyond that you can not do much !


----------



## Stevesolar

asianguy85 said:


> hi everyone,
> I'm looking to buy a used Mustang; as I've always been a big fan of the brand. The one that caught my interest on Dubizzle has very low miles and is really in a great shape. However, it's an import from the US.
> (I probably need to check the VIN number to see if the car has been in a flood or an accident; but that's another story)
> 
> Let's say that the car history is clean. Where do I take the car to check if it has any mechanical problems?
> (I know about the Shamil testing. However, my understanding is that it's only formality check and is not trustworthy)
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
In my opinion - buying that kind of car is only sensible if you are prepared to lose all the money you invested in it - if it turns out to be a dodgy vehicle.
There is too much opportunity to make one car from the parts of many and I have visited a number of garages that are really good at doing that!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dariusjgeorge

There are couple of car agents that can help you out with your query on Sheik Zayed road, the 1st block. You can easily make solutions to your issue there.


----------



## Hells-Bells

Hi all.

This morning I ran over a bit of plastic pipe in the road (saw it late, couldn't avoid due to traffic). The ******ing thing flicked up and put a deep scratch in the skirt of the driver's door and sliced a neat hole in the plastic molding while it was at it.

Would I need a police report to take it to a 3rd party repair shop?


----------



## currently_indian

Hells-Bells said:


> Hi all.
> 
> This morning I ran over a bit of plastic pipe in the road (saw it late, couldn't avoid due to traffic). The ******ing thing flicked up and put a deep scratch in the skirt of the driver's door and sliced a neat hole in the plastic molding while it was at it.
> 
> Would I need a police report to take it to a 3rd party repair shop?


GO to nearest police station if you need insurance claim, try not to call police at home if the accident is not serious. There is Dubai police app to report minor accidents and get police report. If you call police at home, you might be issued a ticket and black points !


----------



## Hells-Bells

currently_indian said:


> GO to nearest police station if you need insurance claim, try not to call police at home if the accident is not serious. There is Dubai police app to report minor accidents and get police report. If you call police at home, you might be issued a ticket and black points !


They'd issue me a ticket for running over a bit of pipe! Blimey.

I don't think the damage is bad enough to report to insurance, would rather do it out of pocket I think. I did look at the app report in the Gulf News but looks like it deals with accidents involving other cars rather than something flicking up from the road. Also - I read on this forum that reported accidents like this would be listed as "crashes" against the car history. Would be a shame for a deep scratch.


----------



## currently_indian

Hells-Bells said:


> They'd issue me a ticket for running over a bit of pipe! Blimey.
> 
> I don't think the damage is bad enough to report to insurance, would rather do it out of pocket I think. I did look at the app report in the Gulf News but looks like it deals with accidents involving other cars rather than something flicking up from the road. Also - I read on this forum that reported accidents like this would be listed as "crashes" against the car history. Would be a shame for a deep scratch.


Exactly last week today I accidentally hit my car against the side of the wall inside the parking of my own building (in basement). The rental car company wanted police report for the scratch and I called police. Police issued me a ticket of 220 AED for sudden swerve on the main road and 4 black points ! Luckily black points didn't show in the license as my license is from another emirate but fine I had to pay !


----------



## Hells-Bells

currently_indian said:


> Exactly last week today I accidentally hit my car against the side of the wall inside the parking of my own building (in basement). The rental car company wanted police report for the scratch and I called police. Police issued me a ticket of 220 AED for sudden swerve on the main road and 4 black points ! Luckily black points didn't show in the license as my license is from another emirate but fine I had to pay !


Yes but, with all due respect - you drove into the wall. I ran over a bit of plastic that shouldn't have been in the road anyway.

It's not that I don't appreciate the advice, just that they seem to be two different sorts of cases.


----------



## currently_indian

Hells-Bells said:


> Yes but, with all due respect - you drove into the wall. I ran over a bit of plastic that shouldn't have been in the road anyway.
> 
> It's not that I don't appreciate the advice, just that they seem to be two different sorts of cases.


I don't know how hitting the wall in parking without damaging anything else except my own car invites a ticket, that too for sudden swerve on main road. Same logic for you, it's you who caused the accident without looking whats on the road. I am not Dubai police so whatever I say has no significance. All is upto police, some policeman might issue a report without fine whereas other may not !


----------



## Hells-Bells

currently_indian said:


> All is upto police, some policeman might issue a report without fine whereas other may not !


That I agree with totally.


----------



## twowheelsgood

currently_indian said:


> I don't know how hitting the wall in parking without damaging anything else except my own car invites a ticket


Because you are unable to drive in a car parkw ithout hitting something even when there is nobody else around.

Honestly, if you expect sympathy for hitting a stationary object, you won't get it here. Too many of us have had our cars hit in car parks when we weren't in them, by people who are unable to avoid driving into other vehicles in car parks.


----------



## currently_indian

twowheelsgood said:


> Because you are unable to drive in a car parkw ithout hitting something even when there is nobody else around.


Please cite specific traffic law, not your own predisposition and thoughts. The very fact that police issued ticket for 'sudden swerve on xxx street' shows there is no such law.


----------



## twowheelsgood

currently_indian said:


> Please cite specific traffic law, not your own predisposition and thoughts. The very fact that police issued ticket for 'sudden swerve on xxx street' shows there is no such law.


You hit a wall. Walls are stationary objects. Ergo you cannot be trusted to drive safely. I couldn't care less what the road statutes say and neither does anyone else. Your driving skills are lacking and none of us want you near our cars when you are driving 

Just accept you hit a stationary object and are being fined for it - what they put on the paperwork is irrelevant as, per the other thread, your whole attitude explains why they decided not to cut you any slack.

You just don't know when to shut up and keep quiet do you ? No wonder the Police fined you.


----------



## currently_indian

twowheelsgood said:


> You hit a wall. Walls are stationary objects. Ergo you cannot be trusted to drive safely. I couldn't care less what the road statutes say and neither does anyone else. Your driving skills are lacking and none of us want you near our cars when you are driving
> 
> Just accept you hit a stationary object and are being fined for it - what they put on the paperwork is irrelevant as, per the other thread, your whole attitude explains why they decided not to cut you any slack.
> 
> You just don't know when to shut up and keep quiet do you ? No wonder the Police fined you.


I give up.


----------



## twowheelsgood

currently_indian said:


> I give up.


We'd be a lot happier if you gave up driving if you're going to drive into stationary objects and then annoy the police.

And even with your 'final comment' you are trying to convince people your cause is just and everyone else is wrong. Try accepting you did wrong, you were fined for it and promise to not do it again.


----------



## currently_indian

twowheelsgood said:


> We'd be a lot happier if you gave up driving if you're going to drive into stationary objects and then annoy the police.
> 
> And even with your 'final comment' you are trying to convince people your cause is just and everyone else is wrong. Try accepting you did wrong, you were fined for it and promise to not do it again.


I am extremely thankful to you for enlightening me, thank you ! I will never do it again.


----------



## LesFroggitts

If everyone read between the lines - what happened to Currently Indian was that he was penalised for dragging the police out to the location when it was not an urgent multi-vehicle accident - this is their way of charging for wasting police time.

Use the app or take your car to the nearest police station and let the bods on the desk deal with it.


----------



## rsinner

LesFroggitts said:


> If everyone read between the lines - what happened to Currently Indian was that he was penalised for dragging the police out to the location when it was not an urgent multi-vehicle accident - this is their way of charging for wasting police time.
> 
> Use the app or take your car to the nearest police station and let the bods on the desk deal with it.


Agree with this. There may only be a charge for writing a police report - no fines.

But Hells-Bells keep in mind that most likely if you make the claim, your insurance premium next year will go up. Also, there is very narrow window between the accident, report, and making the claim (72 hours I think). So get in touch with the insurer just after getting the police report. And if it is something very minor (hole in the bumper is probably not "minor" - my OCD self would get pi$$ed every time I saw it) don't bother.


----------



## Hells-Bells

Many thanks LesFroggits and RSinner,

I decided to err on the side of caution and went to Jumeirah Beach Police Station (nearest to the accident) and then went to Bur Dubai Police Station as Jumeirah Beach station no longer exists (*sigh*).

Anyway - have had offers of repair from recommended people on husband's Land Rover local forum and also apparently he stumped up for bodywork repair insurance via Volvo when he bought it so maybe, just possibly it'll be covered by that. Won't be submitting insurance claim though for previously mentioned reasons.

It's thankfully not the bumper but the horizontal plastic strip on the driver's door and the skirt under that. It will be sorted as we are also quite OCD about these things.

Thanks all - as always, good advice.


----------



## mcman8

is it possible to drive right side driver cars in dubai?


----------



## LesFroggitts

mcman8 said:


> is it possible to drive right side driver cars in dubai?


Never seen one, certainly wouldn't recommend it.

You'll need to talk to the authorities about registering it and insuring it before you even think of driving it here.

Why do you ask, there's nowhere in the region that you'd be driving a RHD vehicle from into the UAE so let me guess, you want to bring it from the UK !


----------



## mcman8

yep. either i import it and use it or i lose a lot of money  or i store it in uk and continue the payments.

i saw a thread from 2010 where ppl were saying that RHD were not aloud - i have driven both in UK and it is easy to get used to.

do you know who i would contact?

thanks for your reply.


----------



## The Rascal

mcman8 said:


> is it possible to drive right side driver cars in dubai?


Not unless they are historic/vintage/of special significance.

Can you imagine the fun if a "normal" person tried to register a McLaren F1 with a single, centre seat?


----------



## Franky

Smythy82 said:


> I contacted my insurance company regarding this when my parents visited a few weeks ago. The insurance company has no concerns who drives the car as long as you have an accident report to claim. The problem arises if there is an accident. The police will not supply a accident report for a non-uae license unless they are in a rental car. As you cant transfer your license without being a resident, visitors either rent a car or get the metro. Sorry


Hi there, now I have an ad on question that you may be able answer for me; Question #1 my visa was cancelled in October (3 months ago) and I'm wondering is my UAE driving license (still in date) valid even though I no longer have my work visa? Question #2 I wonder would the police give me an accident report As I have the UAE license, but without having a working visa? Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## mariot

Franky said:


> Hi there, now I have an ad on question that you may be able answer for me; Question #1 my visa was cancelled in October (3 months ago) and I'm wondering is my UAE driving license (still in date) valid even though I no longer have my work visa? Question #2 I wonder would the police give me an accident report As I have the UAE license, but without having a working visa? Any thoughts are appreciated.


You'll be asked to present your drivers licence as well as your valid emirates id, at that point you might be told you must collect accident report from nearest police station.


----------



## Ross G

*Driving cars from Qatar to Dubai*

Hi All,

We are moving across to Dubai at the end of May and I would like to drive both of my cars from Qatar to Dubai. I have looked into the process already by talking to shipping companies and local traffic departments however the whole process is a little daunting and uncertain.

I have a few queries if anyone can help please:

My friend currently lives in Dubai and holds a UAE visa, he will drive the second car whilst I drive the first. I understand I need to put the Vehicle Export Certificate in his name and the other one in my name at the traffic department here in Doha and obtain the export plates. 

I have obtained the original shipping papers and invoices from both manufacturers although the cars are over 2 years old so I understand both cars will be subject to a 5% of the value import tax in the UAE?

Once I get to Dubai I will already have my UAE Visa and ID so I can put the cars in my name. Can I put both cars in my name?

Any other help would be greatly appreciated,

thanks,

Ross


----------



## Stevesolar

Ross G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are moving across to Dubai at the end of May and I would like to drive both of my cars from Qatar to Dubai. I have looked into the process already by talking to shipping companies and local traffic departments however the whole process is a little daunting and uncertain.
> 
> I have a few queries if anyone can help please:
> 
> My friend currently lives in Dubai and holds a UAE visa, he will drive the second car whilst I drive the first. I understand I need to put the Vehicle Export Certificate in his name and the other one in my name at the traffic department here in Doha and obtain the export plates.
> 
> I have obtained the original shipping papers and invoices from both manufacturers although the cars are over 2 years old so I understand both cars will be subject to a 5% of the value import tax in the UAE?
> 
> Once I get to Dubai I will already have my UAE Visa and ID so I can put the cars in my name. Can I put both cars in my name?
> 
> Any other help would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Ross


Hi,
Don't think this will be possible - as you won't be able to drive through Saudi via its land borders.
Most people use a transport company and put cars on transporters - rather than drive them from Qatar, through Saudi to the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## currently_indian

Winks13 said:


> Buying a new car is not really an option if you're worried about your depreciation loss. Vehicle depreciation follows a reverse exponential curve so you're best to buy a second-hand car which is about 2-3 years old. This is what I like to term the 'Dubai optimum' for a second-hand car. It's old enough that most of the chunk has been taken out of the depreciation already, but new enough that the extreme conditions here aren't going to cause you a lot of maintenance issues.
> 
> You mentioned maintenance in your original post so I would go with something Japanese/Korean for low running costs. Anything European or American will cost you more in servicing. All modern cars have to adhere to fairly strict safety standards so you won't have much of any issue there.
> 
> Consider the following in my opinion:
> Toyota Camry
> Nissan Altima/Maxima
> KIA Cerato/Optima/Sportage
> Hyundai Elantra/Sonata/Tucson
> 
> I've avoiding recommending the smaller cars in each marque's range as they a little less safe, especially on Dubai roads. There are a lot of large cars on our roads and in a Corolla vs. Land Cruiser accident the Corolla will almost always come out worse off.


I am still renting a car and also drove Nissan Altima which feels quite safe. And the moment I feel something, a challenge emerges from somewhere. Yesterday when we were returning from IKEA, near Business Bay bridge a noisy sports car overtook my car as well as several others cutting across the lanes. The speed of my car was nearly 90-100 km/hr and I guess speed of the sports car would definitely be 200-250 km/hr or even more. I wonder how people can be allowed to drive in such a dangerous way. For a second, I was totally stunned. This feature of Dubai is unique and I am not sure if there is any car that provides safety to me and my family !


----------



## mariot

currently_indian said:


> I am still renting a car and also drove Nissan Altima which feels quite safe. And the moment I feel something, a challenge emerges from somewhere. Yesterday when we were returning from IKEA, near Business Bay bridge a noisy sports car overtook my car as well as several others cutting across the lanes. The speed of my car was nearly 90-100 km/hr and I guess speed of the sports car would definitely be 200-250 km/hr or even more. I wonder how people can be allowed to drive in such a dangerous way. For a second, I was totally stunned. This feature of Dubai is unique and I am not sure if there is any car that provides safety to me and my family !


That's why you get an SUV, if a ping-pong ball hits you,you and family are a bit safer than in a smaller sedan.


----------



## Batsman81

Hi all, 

I am now in the market for a car in Dubai. Has anyone heard / used of the Merc Star Programme? Is it any good? It seems like PCP back in the UK, but they also do it for pre-owned cars, which I am thinking may be a good option. 

With a new car, I would be worried about initial depreciation and being in negative equity - just in case something goes wrong and I have to go back home in an emergency. 

With the used option, depreciation rate will be slower and therefore seems like a decent option as negative equity won't affect me too much. 

Is there any pitfalls I should be aware of? Anyone have any thoughts / experience?


----------



## rizwanyounis

I am going to Dubai soon. I have heard that without having licence or car you don't offer a good salary in UAE. Is it right?


----------



## hanyelhosary

rizwanyounis said:


> I am going to Dubai soon. I have heard that without having licence or car you don't offer a good salary in UAE. Is it right?



Somehow it's right, but anyone start work at Dubai almost has no car or driven license, you can arrange to get it soon considering you are a good driver and money is available, if you have a driven license from your country maybe you can just change it, depends on your country and dubai rules (Pakistan no ).

So you can start with no car but deal with salary as you will have as soon as finalize all the needful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rossi

I remember some talk on here about leasing pick ups from a regular poster. Can whoever it was reply to this? Thanks


----------



## new-xpat

rizwanyounis said:


> I am going to Dubai soon. I have heard that without having licence or car you don't offer a good salary in UAE. Is it right?



Hi. Yes, there's a difference between salaries for individual with D/L and the ones without but I think its mostly with profession or jobs related with Sales/ Meeting clients.


----------



## rizwanyounis

new-xpat said:


> Hi. Yes, there's a difference between salaries for individual with D/L and the ones without but I think its mostly with profession or jobs related with Sales/ Meeting clients.


Thanks for your comments.


----------



## alcolls

*Al Futtaim Honda*

Hi, 

does anyone have any experience of the Al Futtaim Honda service experience. Are the prices they quote you for the service intervals when you buy a new car realistic and accurate or do you find that the actual services are more expensive than the list prices they quote? Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts

alcolls said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone have any experience of the Al Futtaim Honda service experience. Are the prices they quote you for the service intervals when you buy a new car realistic and accurate or do you find that the actual services are more expensive than the list prices they quote? Thanks


Do they not throw in a servicing package when buying a new car?

OK, mine's a Ford but it came with 60k of servicing with the option to extend further as and when required.

If you're buying new I'd insist that they include a shed load of servicing, or go somewhere else if servicing costs are a concern for you.


----------



## alcolls

Servicing isn't included on the Honda or Nissan....so i'm just weighing up the cost including it, hence trying to get an estimate if they stick to their published 'service interval costs' or if in reality people have found this is higher.


----------



## LesFroggitts

alcolls said:


> Servicing isn't included on the Honda or Nissan....so i'm just weighing up the cost including it, hence trying to get an estimate if they stick to their published 'service interval costs' or if in reality people have found this is higher.


Then if it's a new car the cost of any 'parts' other than the listed consumables in their service packages would most likely be covered by the warranty (tyres etc excluded of course).


----------



## Twisticles

Arunas said:


> The countries from which citizens can transfer their driving licenses are given below:
> 
> Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Romania, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom, United States.


It appears that the list has been updated since the website article linked above.

There is a document from the RTA in July 2015 lists the additional following countries:

Luxemburg, Estonia, Cypus, Croatia, Malta, Lithuania, Slovakia, Latvia, South Korea, Hong Kong, Singapore.

Has anyone from these countries made a successful exchange in the last year?

try w3 dot rta.ae/wpsv5/links/Cyprus_Driving_License_Exchange.pdf


----------



## mrbucko

I'm moving to Dubai soon with my family and we'll be buying a secondhand car or two when we arrive.

Are there any dealerships which are particularly recommended? And any which we should look to avoid?!?


----------



## Longman92

I'm a British expat recently relocated to Dubai from Saudi. 

I'm wondering if it's possible to drive my car from Saudi into UAE instead of going through the import/shipping process. 

Is it permissible to drive a vehicle with Saudi plates using a Saudi driver's license on a long-term basis in Dubai?


----------



## AjAx30

So I presume this is a scam.. but maybe some of you guys who have been here longer than me can confirm..

I saw a car advertised on dubizzle for very cheap (first alarm bell..) which was only 1 year old with very low mileage.. Pictures looked good etc so I mailed him.. (dodge charger Hellcat by the way..)

reply he sent was that he is an petrol engineer who has moved to denmark and taken the car with him but its too expensive to register it there so he wants to ship it back to UAE. The car is in denmark with the shipping company and they have all the paper work for it..

I asked him to send me proof that the car was registered in the uae at one point and also some kind of documentation that the car was shipped, but his reply was that all docs are sealed with the shipping company..

anyone else heard of something like this before?


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> So I presume this is a scam.. but maybe some of you guys who have been here longer than me can confirm..
> 
> I saw a car advertised on dubizzle for very cheap (first alarm bell..) which was only 1 year old with very low mileage.. Pictures looked good etc so I mailed him.. (dodge charger Hellcat by the way..)
> 
> reply he sent was that he is an petrol engineer who has moved to denmark and taken the car with him but its too expensive to register it there so he wants to ship it back to UAE. The car is in denmark with the shipping company and they have all the paper work for it..
> 
> I asked him to send me proof that the car was registered in the uae at one point and also some kind of documentation that the car was shipped, but his reply was that all docs are sealed with the shipping company..
> 
> anyone else heard of something like this before?


Hi,
Obviously a scam!
They would want full or partial payment from you and then they would ship car back to you in a container! - which would not ever arrive!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AjAx30

yeah, thought as much.. maybe if the guy had been asking a more realistic price for the car, then it would have been more believable..


----------



## mariot

AjAx30 said:


> yeah, thought as much.. maybe if the guy had been asking a more realistic price for the car, then it would have been more believable..


His next email probably stated there's some family medical emergency and you should contact freight company directly


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> yeah, thought as much.. maybe if the guy had been asking a more realistic price for the car, then it would have been more believable..


If you want a bit of fun - string him along a bit!


----------



## Lorna_B

Hi there,
I am looking to buy a used VW Beetle in Dubai.

Almost all of the used beetles are of a North American spec. I know this might mean that the AC may not be as powerful for the climate here in the UAE, but when I test drove it seamed ok?

Any advice would be appreciated on what to look out for etc?

Thanks


----------



## mariot

Lorna_B said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking to buy a used VW Beetle in Dubai.
> 
> Almost all of the used beetles are of a North American spec. I know this might mean that the AC may not be as powerful for the climate here in the UAE, but when I test drove it seamed ok?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated on what to look out for etc?
> 
> Thanks


Many North American spec cars here are insurance write offs there so quite a bit cheaper.
Specs otherwise are not really different.

Test driving in winter or spring in UAE is most definitely not an indication of climate here.


----------



## Lorna_B

What does an insurance write of from the US mean?

It is a 2013 model only done 30,000 miles. I know this doesn't mean it's perfect.

If i take it to a registered VW garage for checks would this be ok?

Also I am aware that it's not the hottest climate at the moment to check but that is why I am asking for advise. I'm pretty clueless as I haven't brought a car in UAE yet?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Lorna_B said:


> What does an insurance write of from the US mean?
> 
> It is a 2013 model only done 30,000 miles. I know this doesn't mean it's perfect.
> 
> If i take it to a registered VW garage for checks would this be ok?
> 
> Also I am aware that it's not the hottest climate at the moment to check but that is why I am asking for advise. I'm pretty clueless as I haven't brought a car in UAE yet?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
After recent floods in US - many cars were written off by the insurance companies.
These are then sold as scrap - but often end up being exported and repaired in foreign countries - with their former histories erased.
Buyer beware!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## abbysiddle

Hello! 
I don't know if anyone can help me with this, but I want to apply for my UAE driving licence soon. However my name on my passport does not match the name on my driving licence (due to marriage). Both were issued in the UK. 
My marriage certificate to prove the name change is attested, does anyone know if this is enough proof, or if I need to order a new UK driving licence and have it couriered over? 
Thank you.


----------



## Reddiva

abbysiddle said:


> Hello!
> I don't know if anyone can help me with this, but I want to apply for my UAE driving licence soon. However my name on my passport does not match the name on my driving licence (due to marriage). Both were issued in the UK.
> My marriage certificate to prove the name change is attested, does anyone know if this is enough proof, or if I need to order a new UK driving licence and have it couriered over?
> Thank you.


There have been many threads on a Female forum and they all said the RTA didn't bat an eyelid at the difference in names on UK licence and EID
I don't think you can apply for a new UK licence until you are a perm resident of the UK you as theoretically you are supposed to hand it back into the DVLA as you are no longer a resident of the UK and cant use it to drive on when in the UK ( I queried this last year with the DVLA)


----------



## abbysiddle

Reddiva said:


> There have been many threads on a Female forum and they all said the RTA didn't bat an eyelid at the difference in names on UK licence and EID
> I don't think you can apply for a new UK licence until you are a perm resident of the UK you as theoretically you are supposed to hand it back into the DVLA as you are no longer a resident of the UK and cant use it to drive on when in the UK ( I queried this last year with the DVLA)


Oh thats good news, hopefully I will be ok then. Thank you!!


----------



## Louismkd

Hi Guys,

I need to purchase a car pretty quickly. I was just at the RTA centre ready to sign over the ownership of a Ford Edge, until I noticed after the test that it was not a GCC Spec, as advertised. So I withdrew my offer to purchase.

I have been advised strongly against purchasing a car with North American Specs, due to the climate out here. However, I'd like to get further opinions on that, as I have noticed quite a few cars are imports.

Can an imported car survive in Dubai during the summer?


----------



## Dave-o

It's not the climate, it's down to many of the US imported cars being insurance write-offs put back together on the cheap and sold on cheap. 

If you take the VIN number, there's a website you can check the import history - I forget where now. This time last year I'd moved in, looked at a BMW that was very well priced, checked the VIN out and found it was an import, the website had pictures of the state the car was in as it was imported so I walked away.


----------



## AjAx30

anyone here buy a car from emirates auction yet? would like to hear your feedback if you have done..


----------



## khankrum

*Buying used car from Dubai*

Hello,

i live in Europe,if i come to Dubai do i need a residence visa in order to buy a used car if i intend to ship the car back to Europe?Thanks


----------



## venomsaajid

Hi There

Many North American cars on the roads here have been in accidents before some minor, some major... However they are completely repaired and road tested and authorized for road use.

Some people (whove never owned american imported cars) make false accusations of cars being disfunctional... take it from me I currently own a 2006 JEEP Grand Cherokee and a 2013 Mustang... both american spec and they world absolutely fine. The best part... I paid 1/3rd the price for it than the local spec car. 

Obviously do get it checked... Once its checked and RTA approve.. .its good to go and youll have money to spend on other stuff u desire. 

If you want bang for buck... Pay less get more driving pleasure. Norther American cars are completely fine. That being said.. Do get it checked . Any mechanic can help you with this. 

Good luck


----------



## venomsaajid

Lorna_B said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking to buy a used VW Beetle in Dubai.
> 
> Almost all of the used beetles are of a North American spec. I know this might mean that the AC may not be as powerful for the climate here in the UAE, but when I test drove it seamed ok?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated on what to look out for etc?
> 
> Thanks



Its not true that north american cars have issues with the AC. or heat up in general. 
I owned a GCC spec Nissan Altima (heated up twice, changed engine twice )
ive also owned some american cars right now... a grand cherokee and a mustang and (touch wood) ive never had any issues with them. The JEEP has probably the best AC ive ever had on a car. LOL 

People talk... but most of them only speak of things theyve heard. In most cases your in luck, youll be surprised at how well the US Spec cars run. Mind you they are or have been in accidents most of the time however they have completely repaired (some minor some major) ... Ive seen LOCAL spec cars in worse accidents repaired and back on the road. After all they are much cheaper and you are paying much less for it, 1/3rd the price... nothing to complain.

Go for it... if it drives smooth, doesnt rattle, no signs of rust or car having been in a flood or any signs of the Chassis having been repaired. Youve found yourself a clean car.

Good Luck


----------



## sandbaby73

Bit of a random question.....and apologies if its been answered elsewhere. I own a Dubai registered car, and am currently on a Dubai visa. I've shortlisted for a new job, which would require an Abu Dhabi visa.......if I take it, would I have to re-register the car (actually cars, as my husbands car is registered to me) in Abu Dhabi? 

This sounds bizarre, but I have seen various suggestions that visa and car registration must be from same emirate? (Cant logically see why........but whats logic got to do with it?!)

:juggle:


----------



## LesFroggitts

sandbaby73 said:


> Bit of a random question.....and apologies if its been answered elsewhere. I own a Dubai registered car, and am currently on a Dubai visa. I've shortlisted for a new job, which would require an Abu Dhabi visa.......if I take it, would I have to re-register the car (actually cars, as my husbands car is registered to me) in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> This sounds bizarre, but I have seen various suggestions that visa and car registration must be from same emirate? (Cant logically see why........but whats logic got to do with it?!)
> 
> :juggle:


I don't think it's essential to transfer the registration. I'm on AUH visa living in DXB with DXB vehicle registrations.

Only issue would be that when it's time to renew the registration you have to do it in Dubai rather than Abu Dhabi.


----------



## rsinner

sandbaby73 said:


> Bit of a random question.....and apologies if its been answered elsewhere. I own a Dubai registered car, and am currently on a Dubai visa. I've shortlisted for a new job, which would require an Abu Dhabi visa.......if I take it, would I have to re-register the car (actually cars, as my husbands car is registered to me) in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> This sounds bizarre, but I have seen various suggestions that visa and car registration must be from same emirate? (Cant logically see why........but whats logic got to do with it?!)
> 
> :juggle:


I had a Dubai registered car with a Dubai visa. When I moved to AD with an AD visa, I didn't need to change anything. I just come back to Dubai for the testing and registration renewal (which can be done online if the car is less than 3 years old requiring no testing)


----------



## sandbaby73

Thank you both.....this is what I hoped, but you just never know!!!


----------



## LesFroggitts

rsinner said:


> I had a Dubai registered car with a Dubai visa. When I moved to AD with an AD visa, I didn't need to change anything. I just come back to Dubai for the testing and registration renewal (which can be done online if the car is less than 3 years old requiring no testing)


Be wary of the 3 year rule, that only applies to the first owner, as soon as the car becomes 2nd hand the test is applicable.

I found out the hard way, bought a display model from Ford, went for it's first ever (or so I thought) re-registration only to find out that Al Tayer had previously registered the car to themselves although they had never put plates on it  So being officially recognised as 2nd hand (only had 17km on the clock when I bought it) it had to go for a test.


----------



## rsinner

LesFroggitts said:


> Be wary of the 3 year rule, that only applies to the first owner, as soon as the car becomes 2nd hand the test is applicable.
> 
> I found out the hard way, bought a display model from Ford, went for it's first ever (or so I thought) re-registration only to find out that Al Tayer had previously registered the car to themselves although they had never put plates on it  So being officially recognised as 2nd hand (only had 17km on the clock when I bought it) it had to go for a test.


Good to know! I had a test model as well, but maybe it was never registered before. 
If you try to renew online (I have tried for AD), it shows what steps are remaining (testing if applicable, insurance, unpaid fines).


----------



## YungT

*New from USA*

Hi, I just moved here to the U.S. with the fam and i was wondering what the car scenario is here. We are used to buying good/luxury/sports used cars such as a merc, bmw, lexus, range rover and porsche in the u.s. and being to afford regular maintenance without much hassle. I was wondering what the maintenance deal is here. Ive heard that for cars of these companies, it is quite expensive to maintain. 
Were trying to get two cars, an suv with a budget of 30k aed or under (preferably under) and another car around 10-15k aed. For the suv weve looked at cars such as the pajero, a porsche, a range rover, and an infiniti. Although im finding many on dubizzle in our budget, im wondering what it will cost me down the road; regular maintenance and expenses are my main concern. For the 10-15k budget ive found myself a 2000 audi tt that has only done 100k km and is priced at 10k aed. What is it gonna cost me to maintain a used lucury/sports car? (Audi, BMW, Infiniti, Benz, Porsche, Lexus are my concerns for the luxury cars) (Pajero, Prado, X-Trail, Outlander, Kia Sportage and Tahoe as well)

Please help


----------



## Louismkd

On the subject of car registration, I purchased a used car about 2 months ago, having accepted a new job where a company car was not included, like at my previous company.

I was unaware at the time, but I went through the whole process (testing + Insurance + transferring ownnership) and it was only at the point of registration that they checked my passport to discover I was on a Sharjah visa. They said "White people are never on a Sharjah Visa, thats why we didnt ask". Anyway, it meant I had to 'export' the car the sharjah and have it registered there.

I am now on a Dubai visa and have no connection with Sharjah at all anymore and I've been living in Dubai Marina since I arrived, so I am quite keen to get the car some Dubai plates. I know this will be a hassle, but it'll make it easier to sell when the time comes around. Does anyone know the process for this and the costs? Will it be as per the below -

Re-test the car (120aed)
Re-register the car (400aed)
Get Dubai plates (350aed)
Admin change on insurance (100aed)

Thanks!


----------



## AjAx30

I found a company in Ras Al Khor that imports Mustangs brand new via Bahrain, with GCC spec and sells them for considerably less (50k) than the official dealer in the UAE.. Cars come with 3 yr warranty and 1st service at Al Tayer motors, where you can also extend the service plan.

Anyone here deal with them before at all? Sounds too good to be true but I was at the shop and the cars are there, with 0-20km on them.. Along with new dodge challengers and chargers.


----------



## twowheelsgood

AjAx30 said:


> Sounds too good to be true but I was at the shop and the cars are there, with 0-20km on them.


It usually is - search the forum and you'll find stories about water damaged US cars bing shipped to the UAE and sold on at a huge discount.

There was also a website where you can check the VIN number against a water damage list I think although that website may have been for another brand.


----------



## AjAx30

I sat in the cars and the one I started had 8km on the clock. 

I am aware of the imported damaged cars, but these come with 3 year local warranty and 1st service done at Al Tayer motors..


----------



## LesFroggitts

paolo_wowresume said:


> How much will it cost all in all?


How much will what cost?


----------



## AjAx30

165/167k, depending if you want the stripe on the car or not.

Guess another 1000 to register. not sure if thats included in the price. Thats for the Gt Premium AT version.


----------



## twowheelsgood

AjAx30 said:


> I am aware of the imported damaged cars, but these come with 3 year local warranty and 1st service done.


They saw you coming then if you still think its a good deal.

Service wont include rust, collapse and bits coming apart. They'll tell you its down to you 'as you must have done it'.

Have you not wondered why they are sold in RAK and not Dubai and why they come via Bahrain ?


----------



## AjAx30

> They saw you coming then if you still think its a good deal.
> 
> Service wont include rust, collapse and bits coming apart. They'll tell you its down to you 'as you must have done it'


1st service is done with the FORD dealer in Dubai, so I am sure it should be comprehensive. This dealer also said that I could buy a service plan directly at Ford for +-5000aed over and above. 

I have sent them an email and will go back there tomorrow to ask more questions, like who the warranty is with exactly and to confirm if it is GCC spec, and what the difference is exactly between GCC and US spec.. Will ask Ford directly what the difference is and if the 2 match, well then..

Will also take 2 or 3 VIN numbers down and run carfax reports on them to see if anything shows up.

Not sure if I am allowed to post links here, but surely if they post advert stating its a GCC spec car but turns out not to be one, they would be in trouble with the law? This advert is from their sister branch in Sharjah

https://www.dubicars.com/2016-ford-...y-1st-service-free-al-tayer-motors-57391.html


As for the coming via Bahrain part, he gave me a pretty believable reason and that is Al tayer is the only official Ford dealer allowed to sell new mustangs in the UAE. They get around it by importing the cars via Bahrain


----------



## twowheelsgood

Good move as local dealers sometimes refuse to service imports ...... especially if they have tide marks on the carpet 

But you mis the point about the service - its not a repair and overhaul contract - its a service which means change the plugs, do the oil etc - not replace major components which have failed due to rust or water damage. For example, if the springs rust away and fail, a service wont replace that. Remember that the Ford dealer here is not the same as the dealer you bought it from and they arent going to pay the repair cost of items they havent sold. Its not like a Ford owned dealer chain in other countries.


----------



## AjAx30

fair enough, but i would presume the warranty would cover things like major components failing due to various reasons. That is however why I asked them for more details of the warranty itself and how comprehensive it is.

Al Tayer is offering second hand 2.3's for the same price this place is offering new GT's, so you can see why this is a tempting offer


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> fair enough, but i would presume the warranty would cover things like major components failing due to various reasons. That is however why I asked them for more details of the warranty itself and how comprehensive it is.
> 
> Al Tayer is offering second hand 2.3's for the same price this place is offering new GT's, so you can see why this is a tempting offer


Hi,
Their adverts are quite clever - they state GCC Standards Compliant (not GCC Specification) - subtle difference!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AjAx30

it is.. but on the dubizzle adverts it says GCC specs and GCC standards compliant. 

I will stop by the RTA office and ask them if they know what the difference is between that..


----------



## AjAx30

Warranty Solutions

apparently that is who the warranty is with.

Did a VIN background check and car came back with no accident/insurance history etc. 

Did say it was made in the USA though..


----------



## LesFroggitts

AjAx30 said:


> Warranty Solutions
> 
> apparently that is who the warranty is with.
> 
> Did a VIN background check and car came back with no accident/insurance history etc.
> 
> Did say it was made in the USA though..


Ha, non-manufacturer warranty - hope you like reading the small print in contracts, you're going to have to.

Replacement parts will need sourcing and would be sold to you at retail cost.


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> Warranty Solutions
> 
> apparently that is who the warranty is with.
> 
> Did a VIN background check and car came back with no accident/insurance history etc.
> 
> Did say it was made in the USA though..


Hi,
The problem with this type of insurance warranty is that it is normally sold on older cars that are already out of manufacturers warranty and it does not cover every element of the car that can go wrong.
In these cases, when a car has already covered a considerable mileage, it is pretty obvious when faults are down to wear and tear or whether they are a genuine problem.
It is unusual to need an insurance warranty on a "new" car - so the policy limitations could easily affect you as the manufacturers warranty essentially covers you for everything in the first X years and y kilometers.
In Europe, if you buy a grey imported car - it normally still has the full manufacturers warranty for the first 1-3 years but grey imports lose the extra 2-5 years that the local importers add in their market to top up the manufacturers warranty.
As this car does not seem to have any proper manufacturers warranty - then I would be extremely wary of buying it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

AjAx30 said:


> fair enough, but i would presume the warranty would cover things like major components failing due to various reasons.


Assuming something doesnt make it true.


----------



## AjAx30

well, decided to stay away from that dealer. Ford dealer wont give a warranty for the vehicle and I am not willing to risk so much money for a car that could break as soon as i drive it out.. Good price and better specs than the GCC models, but too risky for me


----------



## Stevesolar

AjAx30 said:


> well, decided to stay away from that dealer. Ford dealer wont give a warranty for the vehicle and I am not willing to risk so much money for a car that could break as soon as i drive it out.. Good price and better specs than the GCC models, but too risky for me


I think you made a wise decision!


----------



## Made in Sheffield

I'm thinking of taking the plunge and start having driving lessons.

None of my friends have done this in Dubai and I'm a bit concerned listening to stories of people failing the test because they stopped at a zebra crossing, didn't break the speed limit to overtake someone etc etc, so to say I'm apprehensive is an understatement.

If anybody has any recent experience with lessons please can you share the good, bad and ugly as I want to be prepared.

In hindsight I know I should've got this out of the way back home but I never felt the need to


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, car loans through a well known local bank.

Car is new from a dealer. I know they love their paperwork and post-dated cheques, but this had me speechless.

20% deposit, 2 years repayments, balloon payment at end and if I decide not to keep the car, walk away without paying the balloon payment.

Cheques requested - balloon payment in full plus 125% of complete loan value.....

Taking the proverbial or just par for the course .... ?

Tempted to walk away and buy a second hand one from a dealer now.


----------



## dernawe1

Made in Sheffield said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge and start having driving lessons.
> 
> None of my friends have done this in Dubai and I'm a bit concerned listening to stories of people failing the test because they stopped at a zebra crossing, didn't break the speed limit to overtake someone etc etc, so to say I'm apprehensive is an understatement.
> 
> If anybody has any recent experience with lessons please can you share the good, bad and ugly as I want to be prepared.
> 
> In hindsight I know I should've got this out of the way back home but I never felt the need to


Definitely go home and get the license. Training centers here have a bad reputiation for a reason. If you bring your license from the UK, you just need to do a vision test and pay like aed250 to get your license. Testing centers will cost you more than a tkt home, and likelyhod of failing is high.


----------



## Dave-o

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, car loans through a well known local bank.
> 
> Car is new from a dealer. I know they love their paperwork and post-dated cheques, but this had me speechless.
> 
> 20% deposit, 2 years repayments, balloon payment at end and if I decide not to keep the car, walk away without paying the balloon payment.
> 
> Cheques requested - balloon payment in full plus 125% of complete loan value.....
> 
> Taking the proverbial or just par for the course .... ?
> 
> Tempted to walk away and buy a second hand one from a dealer now.


I would never take a car loan. Always bought a car outright and I would never buy a new one - you end up paying well over the odds in the long run for the loan, and a new car depreciates like Felix Baumgartner's parachute jump from space. 

In this climate with a lot of people losing their jobs, is it wise to be taking a loan on a car that you will lose an awful lot of money on?

You pays your money, you takes your chances.


----------



## AjAx30

i bought myself a second hand golf r. paid 50k less than the new price and its a 2015 model.. 
You can find some good deals on used cars now with plenty of warranty and service plans left on them..


----------



## Mr Rossi

Any advice on a 2nd car, budget around 50-70k? Already got a Pajero and the most boring option would be to buy another. 

Alternatively a mid-range saloon. A 3-Series has been talked about, 2012 - 80k on the clock is in that range but wonder if I should put wanting a BMW off until I have at least 100k to spend on one.

Seen a few Passats that fit the bill. I know VW is not the most popular car and there's the buy Japanese mantra but anyone actually owned one?

Alternatives?


----------



## Dave-o

Jaguar XF? 

Lovely cabin to sit in, beautiful engine (I've got the SV8), well over 100k on the clock and it hasn't missed a beat. Took a little while to find the right one but I'd have another, had a 3 series back home and that went on to 250k miles but I prefer the Jag.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Dave-o said:


> Jaguar XF?


Wasn't on the radar but is now. How costly is it servicing and do you use Al Tayer?


----------



## Dave-o

With over 100k on the clock, no point in using Al Tayer, Saluki Motorsport was recommended on here and their services charges are very reasonable, they do a good job and you can have an honest conversation about what needs doing.


----------



## svgeorge

saifhuraiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to get car driving license in dubai. Is it easy for getting driving license here? How much cost for it? I am new learner for car driving.


Simple answer - not easy. Many people fail the test multiple times, and get license after numerous attempts. Including the driving classes etc, I would suggest you to put aside anywhere between AED6-12K for the entire process.


----------



## Mambo21

Considering getting nano ceramic paint protection from Wrapdxb (they're having a promotion) on my newly-purchased used white car. Any thoughts on either Wrapdxb or paint protection? Thanks


----------



## Mylo

Driving in Dubai requires so much concentration it shouldn't be underestimated. Please don't take your eyes off the road for a second because the culture clash in Dubai extends to the roads aswell. Many drivers have no problem simply changing lanes last minute or cutting across other cars to get to their exit because it is simply the way everybody drives in their home country. Whereas many of the drivers are used to simply establishing themselves in their lane and driving along at the speed limit and that's all they think they need to do to get to their destination safely.

Often no matter how ggod arriver you think you are or what you do to maintain your safety, another driver will put responsibility of their life, your live and those around you both in your hands by pulling in front of you and assuming you will see them and take appropriate action to avoid collision.

If you fail to see them by not paying attention for any reason, it will be you who crashes, it will be your vehicle that is now damaged, it will you be your body that is at risk of injury and it will be your day or week or month that is ruined with trips to the mechanics, irrelevant of who you think was at fault.

Please let's all get home to our families safely and happily.


----------



## currently_indian

nidal515 said:


> hi,
> i got a sales executive job in Dubai,possibly i will join there next weak.
> i am looking for a low budget sedan rental car. can anyone suggest me some best car rental companies there?


I find Autorent and Hawaii Rent a car to be good.


----------



## Stevesolar

nidal515 said:


> Which is the best SUV for desert safari?


Land Cruiser, Patrol or even FJ Cruiser - plus the ability to drive in the desert!


----------



## Gavtek

I still have my UAE driving license (valid until 2019) in my possession. After being out of the UAE for 18 months, I may be moving back, can I continue driving with my original UAE license or do I need to go through the swap process again?


----------



## Stevesolar

Gavtek said:


> I still have my UAE driving license (valid until 2019) in my possession. After being out of the UAE for 18 months, I may be moving back, can I continue driving with my original UAE license or do I need to go through the swap process again?


Hi,
Welcome back - maybe!
Yes - you can use the licence until it expires!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Im likely soon to be in the market for a new vehicle probably a Land Rover but still considering. 

I just wondered if anyone can give some general experiences buying new with regards to negotiations of a good deal. I'm very used to getting deals in the UK where you can easily walk away and go elsewhere. I'm guessing it's not so easy in Dubai with limited choice of dealerships and the sales culture being very different. 

Are there discounts to be had on popular models that are selling ? 

If anyone can recommend a sales contact in a Land Rover dealership from experience also appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

UKMS said:


> Im likely soon to be in the market for a new vehicle probably a Land Rover but still considering.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone can give some general experiences buying new with regards to negotiations of a good deal. I'm very used to getting deals in the UK where you can easily walk away and go elsewhere. I'm guessing it's not so easy in Dubai with limited choice of dealerships and the sales culture being very different.
> 
> Are there discounts to be had on popular models that are selling ?
> 
> If anyone can recommend a sales contact in a Land Rover dealership from experience also appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Forget everything you learnt buying cars in the UK and don't compare it to Dubai.
Firstly, there is only one official distributor for each brand in Dubai - so you can't pitch one dealer against another selling the same brand in Dubai.
Sometimes - the dealer in Abu Dhabi is owned by a different company (like BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Audi and VW) but this has its own complications for registration, servicing, annual testing and specifications.
The game here is finding the brand that has deals that month that includes the specification, finance deal, service contract and vehicle that you like.
Servicing is more frequent and more expensive than the UK - so try to find a deal that includes this.
The very best brand for this is BMW - their new cars have a complete service and maintainance contract for something like 6 years and 120,000 km - including brake pads, discs etc. You would only need to put fuel and tyres on the car.
However - BMWs are not the cheapest car here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Forget everything you learnt buying cars in the UK and don't compare it to Dubai.
> Firstly, there is only one official distributor for each brand in Dubai - so you can't pitch one dealer against another selling the same brand in Dubai.
> Sometimes - the dealer in Abu Dhabi is owned by a different company (like BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Audi and VW) but this has its own complications for registration, servicing, annual testing and specifications.
> The game here is finding the brand that has deals that month that includes the specification, finance deal, service contract and vehicle that you like.
> Servicing is more frequent and more expensive than the UK - so try to find a deal that includes this.
> The very best brand for this is BMW - their new cars have a complete service and maintainance contract for something like 6 years and 120,000 km - including brake pads, discs etc. You would only need to put fuel and tyres on the car.
> However - BMWs are not the cheapest car here!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve 

I guessed it was very different hence asking, one of the reasons for looking towards LR is their comprehensive warranty (5 Years) although need to look deeper into T's & C's . Leaning towards the soon to be released (Apr/May) LR Discovery which no doubt will be full list price !

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar

UKMS said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I guessed it was very different hence asking, one of the reasons for looking towards LR is their comprehensive warranty (5 Years) although need to look deeper into T's & C's . Leaning towards the soon to be released (Apr/May) LR Discovery which no doubt will be full list price !
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Most new cars here come with 5 years warranty.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Most new cars here come with 5 years warranty.
> Cheers
> Steve


Should have said LR is 5 years 150,000km warranty + 5 years service and wear & tear up to 65,000km, which should be good for me as I've never kept a vehicle more than 2-3 years in my life  (much to my wifes displeasure as she keeps hers forever)

Cheers


----------



## kamilDXB

Hello guys,
I am planning to buy used VW Golf 6 GTI.
Anyone has it? There are many of them in the market.. They have any problem with overheating during summer or something? Parts are not available here?
Any advice?
I am looking for around 2011 model with around 130.000km done.
Average price is 50k AED.


----------



## ncalem

Hello All,

I might move over in the next summer and I have been looking to some used cars. The GCC specs are mandatory or just some special factory "tune ups" for long lasting in those aggressive environments ?
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

kamilDXB said:


> Hello guys,
> I am planning to buy used VW Golf 6 GTI.
> Anyone has it? There are many of them in the market.. They have any problem with overheating during summer or something? Parts are not available here?
> Any advice?
> I am looking for around 2011 model with around 130.000km done.
> Average price is 50k AED.


Hi,
Golf is a fine car.
The GCC version is slightly lower power output than those sold in Europe - I assume VW put a different ECU map in them to take account of the climate conditions.
They still suffer from coil pack failure - we had a 2013 Tiguan R line - that uses the GTI engine and that required two new coil packs when it was two years old (these were covered by the warranty).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

ncalem said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I might move over in the next summer and I have been looking to some used cars. The GCC specs are mandatory or just some special factory "tune ups" for long lasting in those aggressive environments ?
> Thanks


Hi,
Depends a bit on the manufacturer.
There are really three things to consider.
Firstly specs can be slightly different - VW cars, for instance, are slightly lower powered than their European equivalent models.
Secondly - if cars are new or nearly new and imported - then local dealers might not offer the normal warranty cover - unless you pay them to "open a file" 
Thirdly - many secondhand imported cars are accident repaired or water damage repaired cars and their history is hard to trace.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

Stevesolar said:


> Thirdly - many secondhand imported cars are accident repaired or water damage repaired cars and their history is hard to trace.


Didnt someone post a link to a website where you could check out the VIN number to see if it had been flooded out in the USA ? I dont think it covered all makes but if they had to create a website for that reason it made one wonder how many cars were affected.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Read some rather disturbing news earlier that as of January Insurance companies in Dubai are no longer permitted to offer Comprehensive cover to non GCC Spec cars even if they are brand new. That's going to effect a lot of people and hurt resale values of non GCC spec vehicles.


----------



## Simey

twowheelsgood said:


> Didnt someone post a link to a website where you could check out the VIN number to see if it had been flooded out in the USA ? I dont think it covered all makes but if they had to create a website for that reason it made one wonder how many cars were affected.


Are you referring to Carfax.com?

it wasn't created just for flood damage. It just gives you the title history of the car, including whether or not it has been written off by insurance. Flood is one possible issue. It's not 100% accurate though.

For example, I was looking at a Mercedes being sold by a very reputable authorized distributor in Virginia. It had weird rust on the inside fittings of the car (it wasn't a convertible). Very suspicious given that this was just after Katrina . . . 

Really nothing substitutes for access to the service history and an individual condition report from a reputable mechanic.


----------



## Simey

d.p.


----------



## Hmorrar

Calling out Pajero owners 2011-2013

Can you please share your feedback on the car?
Is it reliable; break downs, overheating problems, AC effectiveness in the hot summer days?
Maintenance costs?
Tips and advice when looking to buy one?

Thanks,


----------



## Stevesolar

Hmorrar said:


> Calling out Pajero owners 2011-2013
> 
> Can you please share your feedback on the car?
> Is it reliable; break downs, overheating problems, AC effectiveness in the hot summer days?
> Maintenance costs?
> Tips and advice when looking to buy one?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,
They are probably one of the cheapest, reliable 4wd cars that are available in this country.
They won't win any beauty contests but they are well built, reliable and cheap to run.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hmorrar

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> They are probably one of the cheapest, reliable 4wd cars that are available in this country.
> They won't win any beauty contests but they are well built, reliable and cheap to run.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve, yeah they're bulky and not quite the pretty type, but I am looking to get my wife something safe and reliable without costing a fortune to maintain.

If there are any other suggestions for reliabe 4wd with similar maintenance cost to the Pajero i would love to hear them


----------



## UKMS

Hi all 

I'm just about to insure a new vehicle. Has anyone got experience with insurance companies who will add an occasional named driver visiting who would be on a tourist visa and U.K. license. I understand it's the vehicle insured here but wondered if they allow temporary non resident drivers. 

Cheers


----------



## Mambo21

UKMS said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm just about to insure a new vehicle. Has anyone got experience with insurance companies who will add an occasional named driver visiting who would be on a tourist visa and U.K. license. I understand it's the vehicle insured here but wondered if they allow temporary non resident drivers.
> 
> Cheers




I don't believe tourists or holders of non-UAE licenses are allowed to drive private vehicles


----------



## Stevesolar

Mambo21 said:


> I don't believe tourists or holders of non-UAE licenses are allowed to drive private vehicles


Hi,
They are now, after a change in the RTA rules - they need to bring their home country licence plus an international licence.
Relevant article here:-

Are tourists or visitors allowed to drive Dubai-registered cars? | The National

Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Thanks Steve ...... Ive narrowed down to a couple of companies who recognise UK no claims bonus ..... I'll give them a call to make sure as suggested in that article. 

Thanks


----------



## Horus_88

Hi everyone, about to rent a new place to stay soon, either in Silicon Oasis or IMPZ.
I work in Business Bay and wondering which place will be better to commute from to business bay?

Appreciate your thoughts


----------



## rsinner

Horus_88 said:


> Hi everyone, about to rent a new place to stay soon, either in Silicon Oasis or IMPZ.
> I work in Business Bay and wondering which place will be better to commute from to business bay?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts


Purely from a commute perspective, Silicon Oasis will be better (as you can see from google maps). Both will require you to have a car as buses may be infrequent and not direct.


----------



## Horus_88

rsinner said:


> Purely from a commute perspective, Silicon Oasis will be better (as you can see from google maps). Both will require you to have a car as buses may be infrequent and not direct.


Thanks rsinner,

Yes, buses are not reliable to go to work , will drive to work. So you mean that driving from DSO will be a better choice, hmmm


----------



## Hmorrar

*Sedan Options 2012-2014*

Hello Everyone,

I am considering buying either a 2013/2014 F30 BMW most probably 320i/328i or a C250/C300 Mercedes 2012/2013 or a Cadillac CTS 2012/2013

Does anyone have any experience with service cost at dealership (mainly to keep full service history for easier and better value at resale)?

Also if anyone has any idea regarding buying extended service contracts? Do they cover everything? And approximately how much do they cost?

Last thing, are they reliable here in Dubai with all the heat and humidity? my budget is up to 70K, is there any other sedan you recommend not older than 2012 and not newer than 2014?

Thanks a lot,
Hani


----------



## Aquelarre

I'm considering to acquire 2 2nd hand cars in Dubai for our close family start
Would dedicate a budget of aprox 100.000 AED to both cars (moreless the money I will make selling my current A4 in Europe)
According to what I've red in this thread, considering 2nd hand I should go for 5 YO cars max, with service history and/or current service plan an warranty
Also was considering mileage up to 50k kms
Preferrable with little or no loan/down payments when buying

How about following cars to move around & commute in Dubai?
- VW Golf GTI, about 60-80k AED
- Nissan Qashqai, about 40-60k AED
- Should I look for specific brands/models or deals of expats willing to leave the country?

- Is navigation system easily found/work correctly in the area?
- Any advice on speed camera apps to avoid fines?
-Why cars seem to be serviced every 15k in Dubai instead of 30k for same brand/model in Europe?

Any further recommendation / advice?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Horus_88

So I moved to sports city and driving to business bay on a daily basis via Al Khail , Um Suqiem road, then SZR into Business Bay.
Out of Business bay I take al Khail till sports city

Would appreciate any better routes , especialyly for getting outta b.bay
(


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Horus_88 said:


> So I moved to sports city and driving to business bay on a daily basis via Al Khail , Um Suqiem road, then SZR into Business Bay.
> Out of Business bay I take al Khail till sports city
> 
> Would appreciate any better routes , especialyly for getting outta b.bay
> (



Try the 'Waze' app, constantly updates with the best route for your journey even while on the journey it will re-route if needed.

I use it everyday for the schlep from Rak to DIFC and its saved me on a many an occasion.


----------



## UKMS

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Try the 'Waze' app, constantly updates with the best route for your journey even while on the journey it will re-route if needed.
> 
> I use it everyday for the schlep from Rak to DIFC and its saved me on a many an occasion.


I will second Waze ..... brilliant app particularly in Dubai...... I've also used it in the UK and all over Europe and despite drifting back to other navigation apps from time to time I always come back to Waze. 

Cheers


----------



## Horus_88

Thanks Guys, will give it a try


----------



## Ultrarunner

Hi
I few questions on cars as well while planning the possible move:

- What does "verified" car exactly refer to? Is this the yearly "inspection" or just a 3rd party verification on car condition?

- Is there mandatory inspection/verification(?) for used cars once per year as in my home country to keep the registration?

- Is yearly service mandatory?

- So getting a 2nd hand card from "authorized" dealer is easier and less risky. You´d get 1y warranty for example. How much easier for the rest => they take care of registration and "everything" else and boom you drive out with a car?

- Any idea in %, how much I´d lose in average in case of an authorized dealer vs direct buy?

- How much in typically initial 2nd hand price can be bargained in Dubai? 5-10%?

- How do you navigate if you dont have a built-in navigator? Mobile phone app?

I am not so much of a car fanatic, but go "safety first" so I am looking for GCC specs Asian ones at this point. I suppose it is a good approach

Thanks again!


----------



## twowheelsgood

1. No idea where you got the reference so hard to comment on what you mean.
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Kind of, but its not Europe so expect to do a few things yourself depending upon the dealer, like arrange your own insurance.
5. No idea, too many variables, but somewhere between nothing and 100% 
6. Whatever you can get - depend upon how good you can negotiate and how desperate the seller is.
7. Blind luck, buying a satnav or local knowledge. What else were you expecting ?

Buy whatever you want - its not Finland so don't get so hung up on trying to work out why things aren't like at home. The thread is worth reading as you'd get most of your answers from it, but some of your questions are basically 'how long is a piece of string', with the answer being 'depends upon the string and the ruler'.

Have fun but don't worry so much about things that really don't matter - like satnavs.

Relax !


----------



## Ultrarunner

twowheelsgood said:


> 1. No idea where you got the reference so hard to comment on what you mean.
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. Kind of, but its not Europe so expect to do a few things yourself depending upon the dealer, like arrange your own insurance.
> 5. No idea, too many variables, but somewhere between nothing and 100%
> 6. Whatever you can get - depend upon how good you can negotiate and how desperate the seller is.
> 7. Blind luck, buying a satnav or local knowledge. What else were you expecting ?
> 
> Buy whatever you want - its not Finland so don't get so hung up on trying to work out why things aren't like at home. The thread is worth reading as you'd get most of your answers from it, but some of your questions are basically 'how long is a piece of string', with the answer being 'depends upon the string and the ruler'.
> 
> Have fun but don't worry so much about things that really don't matter - like satnavs.
> 
> Relax !


I will and thanks for taking the time and comments. Hard to define at this point of potential huge change what matters and what not and this is the place to ask. I try not be hung up on things here but rather in Dubai. Hundreds of pages browsed.


----------



## UKMS

Ultrarunner said:


> Hi
> I few questions on cars as well while planning the possible move:
> 
> - What does "verified" car exactly refer to? Is this the yearly "inspection" or just a 3rd party verification on car condition?


If you are referring to the 'verified' marker on Dubizzle, I think you will find as you mentioned that this is some sort of 3rd party verification process that 'Expat Wheels' offer sellers for a fee. 

https://www.expatwheels.com/buying-a-car

Having recently gone through the process of acquiring 2 cars, 1 purchased and the other rented, by far the easiest in my opinion when you first arrive is long term renting (anything from a month to a few years). Its one less problem when you first arrive and will see you through a period that you choose, without worry of insurance, maintenance, etc etc .... all the big hire companies (and small) offer this type of arrangement.


----------



## stevesmithone

Hey all, I recently found a car lease website that compared pricing of vehicles from a number of suppliers in Dubai and now I can't find it again. Does anyone know of such a site?


----------



## UKMS

stevesmithone said:


> Hey all, I recently found a car lease website that compared pricing of vehicles from a number of suppliers in Dubai and now I can't find it again. Does anyone know of such a site?


I can't help with that but when I was looking I found that both Avis and Hertz had some tremendous limited time offers on particular models from time to time (presumably clearing stock from dealers) .... these change regularly..... worth getting in the mailing lists or keep an eye on the leasing websites.


----------



## stevesmithone

UKMS said:


> I can't help with that but when I was looking I found that both Avis and Hertz had some tremendous limited time offers on particular models from time to time (presumably clearing stock from dealers) .... these change regularly..... worth getting in the mailing lists or keep an eye on the leasing websites.


I'll have a look UKMS. Cheers!


----------



## UKMS

stevesmithone said:


> I'll have a look UKMS. Cheers!


I got a brand new ford eco sport for my wife from Avis on a 12 month hire for 1100 a month all inclusive. 

UAE Offers

Only Infiniti on there at the moment but worth a call as they always seemed to have a lot more offers than those on the site when I was looking.


----------



## Reddiva

stevesmithone said:


> Hey all, I recently found a car lease website that compared pricing of vehicles from a number of suppliers in Dubai and now I can't find it again. Does anyone know of such a site?


https://rentalcarsuae.com/cars-list/?gclid=CNyW7MLk09UCFQxmGwod0j0FgA

If you Google hire car comparison sites UAE it brings several up


----------



## stevesmithone

Reddiva said:


> If you Google hire car comparison sites UAE it brings several up


Ta for the link. I've been googling like mad, but can't find the one I was on. It contained links to local suppliers like Yzer Motors and didn't just concentrate on new vehicles, but had offers on second hand and ex demo cars too. 

I'll keep trying to remember the key words I searched for to bring me back there!


----------



## UKExpat2017

Saw this interesting article on The National this morning:

https://www.thenational.ae/business...ar-deal-in-the-uae-is-the-best-value-1.619918


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
There are some amazing deals to be had on cars at the moment - mainly because this is their quietest time of the year.
We just changed one of our cars and got an amazing deal.
We got 20,000 off the listed price, free comprehensive insurance, 5 year full warranty, 5 years service plan, free registration, free tinting, free ceramic paint protection.
Car was listed with just 3 year warranty and 1st service free.
It certainly pays to shop around.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKExpat2017

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There are some amazing deals to be had on cars at the moment - mainly because this is their quietest time of the year.
> We just changed one of our cars and got an amazing deal.
> We got 20,000 off the listed price, free comprehensive insurance, 5 year full warranty, 5 years service plan, free registration, free tinting, free ceramic paint protection.
> Car was listed with just 3 year warranty and 1st service free.
> It certainly pays to shop around.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve

Mind me asking what car and where from?

I'm toying between several cars at the moment. Can't decide between: RR Sport, Mitsubish Pajero, Toyota Land Cruiser and Audi Q7. Will be buying 2nd hand for the premium brands.


----------



## Stevesolar

UKExpat2017 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Mind me asking what car and where from?
> 
> I'm toying between several cars at the moment. Can't decide between: RR Sport, Mitsubish Pajero, Toyota Land Cruiser and Audi Q7. Will be buying 2nd hand for the premium brands.


Hi,
We got a new Audi from the dealer in Abu Dhabi.
Advantage of new over 2nd hand is that the finance rates are lower on new.
We got ours with a 1.99% finance rate (although that offer expired at end of July).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We got a new Audi from the dealer in Abu Dhabi.
> Advantage of new over 2nd hand is that the finance rates are lower on new.
> We got ours with a 1.99% finance rate (although that offer expired at end of July).
> Cheers
> Steve


Just looking at ads and not spoken to the dealers yet, I think there are more offers and deals in Abu Dhabi than in dubai, esp. for brands where the dealer in the two emirates are different.


----------



## imac

waiting for this... three more months...

2018 Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk - The Quickest and Most Powerful SUV Ever


----------



## UKExpat2017

imac said:


> waiting for this... three more months...
> 
> 2018 Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk - The Quickest and Most Powerful SUV Ever


707BHP....yum.

Looks like a RR Sport too.


----------



## Stevesolar

imac said:


> waiting for this... three more months...
> 
> 2018 Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk - The Quickest and Most Powerful SUV Ever


Hellcat engine - what's not to like!!


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> Just looking at ads and not spoken to the dealers yet, I think there are more offers and deals in Abu Dhabi than in dubai, esp. for brands where the dealer in the two emirates are different.


Not only that - the specs are often different between cars sold in each Emirate.
Cars from AD dealers seem to have more options fitted.


----------



## imac

Stevesolar said:


> Hellcat engine - what's not to like!!


you have no idea... i have the charger hellcat... and even after owning it for a year+ i still giggle in glee when i hit the gas and hear the roar...

the trackhawk is *officially* going to be the *family* car


----------



## notallwhowonderarelost

*12 month car lease*

Hi all, newbie alert. 

Been here a week and my company has provided a driver for getting to and from work whilst my visa and ID card are being processed. Can't wait to get my license sorted and get driving myself.

Be a few years until i can afford a Trackhawk, looks amazing though 

2 questions for any one that can help. 

Firstly has anyone had experience of leasing form Dollar / Autorent / Shift car rental or Thrifty. I've contacted around 10 companies and these one's seem to be offering the best options for my 1500-2000 budget.

Secondly has anyone had experience of the Ford Eco Sport Trend or any of the Renault Duster / Captur or Koleos?

Thanks in advance


----------



## UKMS

notallwhowonderarelost said:


> Hi all, newbie alert.
> 
> Been here a week and my company has provided a driver for getting to and from work whilst my visa and ID card are being processed. Can't wait to get my license sorted and get driving myself.
> 
> Be a few years until i can afford a Trackhawk, looks amazing though
> 
> 2 questions for any one that can help.
> 
> Firstly has anyone had experience of leasing form Dollar / Autorent / Shift car rental or Thrifty. I've contacted around 10 companies and these one's seem to be offering the best options for my 1500-2000 budget.
> 
> Secondly has anyone had experience of the Ford Eco Sport Trend or any of the Renault Duster / Captur or Koleos?
> 
> Thanks in advance


We have a Ford EcoSport for my wife on a 12 month lease/rent from Avis, paying 1100 per month all inclusive ..... good little runabout .... only problem we have had is the tracker draining the battery if it's parked up for more than 8-10 days .... but that's an Avis issue nothing to do with Ford, if we leave it now for any length of time I disconnect the battery. Was delivered to the door brand new and they just take the payment once a month on my card.


----------



## notallwhowonderarelost

Thanks UKMS,

I emailed Avis again about the Eco Sport but they have none available and are trying to push a Lincoln MKC @ 2,500 a month. Not sure he quite understands my budget 

I'm not getting any prices close to 1,100 for a decent sized car, you did well. Best I've been offered is 1,300 for a lancer from thrifty and 1,500 for the Ford Eco Sport 1.5L Ambient EST16.


----------



## UKMS

notallwhowonderarelost said:


> Thanks UKMS,
> 
> I emailed Avis again about the Eco Sport but they have none available and are trying to push a Lincoln MKC @ 2,500 a month. Not sure he quite understands my budget
> 
> I'm not getting any prices close to 1,100 for a decent sized car, you did well. Best I've been offered is 1,300 for a lancer from thrifty and 1,500 for the Ford Eco Sport 1.5L Ambient EST16.


Have you tried Hertz ? Sometimes have some good deals..... also worth calling them all a couple of times to try and speak to someone different.... I found I got slightly different offers/cars from different agents.


----------



## notallwhowonderarelost

Thanks for your help UKMS, 

I've just had an email back from Avis out of the blue saying he has spoken with management and can do the EcoSport Trend for 1,199. I'll try and squeeze another hundred off but think I will go for this just now to get me started.

I did try Hertz but rates were not good and he was quoting 2015 models?! Not sure if that was a typo or not on their part.


----------



## UKMS

notallwhowonderarelost said:


> Thanks for your help UKMS,
> 
> I've just had an email back from Avis out of the blue saying he has spoken with management and can do the EcoSport Trend for 1,199. I'll try and squeeze another hundred off but think I will go for this just now to get me started.
> 
> I did try Hertz but rates were not good and he was quoting 2015 models?! Not sure if that was a typo or not on their part.


I've just checked my cc bill and ours is 1199 as well, it's a decent little run around and best value I could find other than a cheap jap or used .... I had to pay a very small extra one off charge to have it on Dubai plates otherwise it comes on AD plates. Just also to add that there is no deposit or up front payment (as with some), they will add up to 4 drivers, you do need to tell them in advance who will drive, they will add U.K. License holders if you have visitors.


----------



## notallwhowonderarelost

Yeah Avis guy is sticking to 1,199 which in comparison to others is great. Thrifty are 400 more for same model.

The guy is quoting me 50 a month for the Dubai plates. Is there any issue having the AD ones seen as i'm not doing the maintenance or insurance etc?

Yeah I saw the free extra drivers in the T's&C's which is very decent and 750 excess on insurance isn't bad. 

Now, once I get a few pay cheques in I can keep my eye out for a nice second hand bigger car and then pass the Ecosport onto the wife and visitors. Her work is near enough that taxi's are peanuts for now and she's happy to walk when it's cooler.


----------



## Stevesolar

notallwhowonderarelost said:


> Yeah Avis guy is sticking to 1,199 which in comparison to others is great. Thrifty are 400 more for same model.
> 
> The guy is quoting me 50 a month for the Dubai plates. Is there any issue having the AD ones seen as i'm not doing the maintenance or insurance etc?
> 
> Yeah I saw the free extra drivers in the T's&C's which is very decent and 750 excess on insurance isn't bad.
> 
> Now, once I get a few pay cheques in I can keep my eye out for a nice second hand bigger car and then pass the Ecosport onto the wife and visitors. Her work is near enough that taxi's are peanuts for now and she's happy to walk when it's cooler.


Hi,
There is no issue at all having AD plates on a hire car that is based in Dubai.
The UAE is one country - each Emirate simply has its own number plates.
For private cars on cherished plates with special numbers - their is a hierarchy and AD plates are top of the tree, followed by Dubai and then the smaller Emirates!
Most expensive cherished number in the world is an AD plate!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

notallwhowonderarelost said:


> Yeah Avis guy is sticking to 1,199 which in comparison to others is great. Thrifty are 400 more for same model.
> 
> The guy is quoting me 50 a month for the Dubai plates. Is there any issue having the AD ones seen as i'm not doing the maintenance or insurance etc?
> 
> Yeah I saw the free extra drivers in the T's&C's which is very decent and 750 excess on insurance isn't bad.
> 
> Now, once I get a few pay cheques in I can keep my eye out for a nice second hand bigger car and then pass the Ecosport onto the wife and visitors. Her work is near enough that taxi's are peanuts for now and she's happy to walk when it's cooler.


I've just checked all my corres and the Dubai plates were definitely a one off charge, all that gets charged to my cc is 1199, I declined all the extra personal accident insurances, zero excess etc. At the time I assumed it would be easier to have it on Dubai plates (but didn't really know) and as it was so small I chose it but in reality I now can't see a problem.


----------



## rsinner

notallwhowonderarelost said:


> The guy is quoting me 50 a month for the Dubai plates. Is there any issue having the AD ones seen as i'm not doing the maintenance or insurance etc?


AD plate makes absolutely no difference!


----------



## currently_indian

*Road Etiquette in Dubai*

Driving in Dubai now for almost 2 years, I find lot of rude drivers particularly in Bur Dubai & Karama area. Some speedily take a turn at a junction having confidence the approaching car would do everything to stop collision. Three days back an Indian lady simply took a turn without even looking on the left side, I had to brake suddenly to avoid collision. 

While this is about flouting traffic rules purposely, many don't even know the rules. Yesterday as the light turned green I took a left turn at the junction. There is only one lane that turns left, all others going straight. As you turn left there are two lanes on the road. Since only one lane the goes left, I am free to exit on any of the two lanes (a recognized traffic rule globally). But as I exit on the right lane after taking a turn, I see another vehicle speedily ignoring my car, ignoring give way sign as he took a right turn. I honk at him and he says I must be exiting on the left lane, not his fault! I am curious if I would have hit his car and the matter went to traffic police, whom would traffic police fault? And is there any way to report these drivers when you avoid a would be accident?


----------



## UKMS

currently_indian said:


> Driving in Dubai now for almost 2 years, I find lot of rude drivers particularly in Bur Dubai & Karama area. Some speedily take a turn at a junction having confidence the approaching car would do everything to stop collision. Three days back an Indian lady simply took a turn without even looking on the left side, I had to brake suddenly to avoid collision.
> 
> While this is about flouting traffic rules purposely, many don't even know the rules. Yesterday as the light turned green I took a left turn at the junction. There is only one lane that turns left, all others going straight. As you turn left there are two lanes on the road. Since only one lane the goes left, I am free to exit on any of the two lanes (a recognized traffic rule globally). But as I exit on the right lane after taking a turn, I see another vehicle speedily ignoring my car, ignoring give way sign as he took a right turn. I honk at him and he says I must be exiting on the left lane, not his fault! I am curious if I would have hit his car and the matter went to traffic police, whom would traffic police fault? And is there any way to report these drivers when you avoid a would be accident?


I’m not entirely clear what you are describing but this is the first time I’ve heard of global traffic rules.


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> While this is about flouting traffic rules purposely, many don't even know the rules. Yesterday as the light turned green I took a left turn at the junction. There is only one lane that turns left, all others going straight. As you turn left there are two lanes on the road. Since only one lane the goes left, I am free to exit on any of the two lanes (a recognized traffic rule globally). But as I exit on the right lane after taking a turn, I see another vehicle speedily ignoring my car, ignoring give way sign as he took a right turn. I honk at him and he says I must be exiting on the left lane, not his fault! I am curious if I would have hit his car and the matter went to traffic police, whom would traffic police fault? And is there any way to report these drivers when you avoid a would be accident?


Too confusing to comment!


----------



## twowheelsgood

I think I know what you mean. You are turning left at some lights and another driver coming in the opposite direction is turning right using a slip road with no control lights.

The answer partially depends upon whether his turn has a stop line, or is a merge and move over lane, but in either case, as he turns the corner, you are to his left, already on the road to which he is joining so he should give way regardless. He is joining traffic so has no right of way. Its no different to him joining a carriageway on a slip road - he should merge into the gaps, not force others to take evasive action as he joins.

You are entitled to use either of the two lanes, unless there is a solid 'do not cross' line between them.


----------



## Stevesolar

twowheelsgood said:


> I think I know what you mean. You are turning left at some lights and another driver coming in the opposite direction is turning right using a slip road with no control lights.
> 
> The answer partially depends upon whether his turn has a stop line, or is a merge and move over lane, but in either case, as he turns the corner, you are to his left, already on the road to which he is joining so he should give way regardless. He is joining traffic so has no right of way. Its no different to him joining a carriageway on a slip road - he should merge into the gaps, not force others to take evasive action as he joins.
> 
> You are entitled to use either of the two lanes, unless there is a solid 'do not cross' line between them.


Hi,
No, I think you don’t understand his meaning correctly.
It’s very common in Abu Dhabi, for instance, on a three lane road - for people to turn left at traffic lights from the leftmost lane and the centre lane - even if the centre lane only has a straight ahead arrow.
If two cars then turn left and the one in the leftmost lane drifts into the right hand lane on the new bit of road - they risk colliding.
I tend to simply stay in my existing lane and expect the unexpected from all other drivers!!
It reminds me of a great bumper sticker an American friend had on his car in Saudi Arabia in 1984.
It said “Danger - I may drive like you do!”

Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,No, I think you don’t understand his meaning correctly.


I do understand it but you're missing the subtlety of the point. Its not about parallel streams of traffic turning left as in that situation, I agree with your assessment.

The point is whether a car coming head on from the other direction and turning right to join the streams of traffic turning left, has the right to dictate to cars already on the road , which lane they should be in.

In effect its a car joining a motorway at a slip road, thinking it has the right to tell cars on the motorway already on the inside lane to pull over and make room. It doesnt work like that. If the traffic laws were to stick to a given lane while turning left required it, the white lines would be solid white, not dashed or non-existent.


----------



## Reddiva

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No, I think you don’t understand his meaning correctly.
> It’s very common in Abu Dhabi, for instance, on a three lane road - for people to turn left at traffic lights from the leftmost lane and the centre lane - even if the centre lane only has a straight ahead arrow.
> If two cars then turn left and the one in the leftmost lane drifts into the right hand lane on the new bit of road - they risk colliding.
> I tend to simply stay in my existing lane and expect the unexpected from all other drivers!!
> It reminds me of a great bumper sticker an American friend had on his car in Saudi Arabia in 1984.
> It said “Danger - I may drive like you do!”
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Used to happen at the Greens
Three lanes

Left lane, turn left only, middle lane straight and turn left, right lane, straight or turn right. 
Right hand lane drivers wants to turn left and not wait in the middle or left lane. They would either collide with the middle lane going straight or run out of road as there was no third lane when the turned left. Accident daily and i even witnessed the drivers in the wrong screaming at the people who were in the right lane! Go figure


----------



## twowheelsgood

Reddiva said:


> Used to happen at the Greens
> Three lanes
> 
> Left lane, turn left only, middle lane straight and turn left, right lane, straight or turn right.
> Right hand lane drivers wants to turn left and not wait in the middle or left lane. They would either collide with the middle lane going straight or run out of road as there was no third lane when the turned left. Accident daily and i even witnessed the drivers in the wrong screaming at the people who were in the right lane! Go figure


Still missing the original point though I agree with your point - there's a junction at Yas where that happens also.

The point is that when you have turned the corner (and nobody is trying to force themselves in from your road), does a driver joining from the right have the right to force you to move over ? The answer is No.


----------



## rsinner

Okay - now I get what the post meant. Turning left (only one lane), on to a two lane road. The one turning right on the free right turn should give way. 

However there is no "global rule" to turn left on any of the two lanes - in fact when you see the manuals here in Dubai for left turns (albeit for two lanes), it always says that the left lane should turn into the leftmost lane.


----------



## rsinner

Reddiva said:


> Used to happen at the Greens
> Three lanes
> 
> Left lane, turn left only, middle lane straight and turn left, right lane, straight or turn right.
> Right hand lane drivers wants to turn left and not wait in the middle or left lane. They would either collide with the middle lane going straight or run out of road as there was no third lane when the turned left. Accident daily and i even witnessed the drivers in the wrong screaming at the people who were in the right lane! Go figure


And I guess that is the reason why they have now closed one lane of that left turn.


----------



## currently_indian

twowheelsgood said:


> I think I know what you mean. You are turning left at some lights and another driver coming in the opposite direction is turning right using a slip road with no control lights.
> 
> The answer partially depends upon whether his turn has a stop line, or is a merge and move over lane, but in either case, as he turns the corner, you are to his left, already on the road to which he is joining so he should give way regardless. He is joining traffic so has no right of way. Its no different to him joining a carriageway on a slip road - he should merge into the gaps, not force others to take evasive action as he joins.
> 
> You are entitled to use either of the two lanes, unless there is a solid 'do not cross' line between them.


The driver coming from the slip road sees a dashed line along with Give Way triangular sign. So as you said, he has to respect the sign if a vehicle is coming on the lane he is joining. He has no business where I am coming from or if I broke a rule. The problem here is people are taught to join the same lane number they are coming from. This holds true for N:N scenario - i.e. N lanes turning left and N lanes on the side you exit. In this case, lane 1 driver goes to lane 1 and lane 2 driver goes to lane 2 as they turn to avoid collision. But in cases such as 2:3, the driver on the last 2 is free to exit on any of the lanes 2 or 3 without any risk of collision (provided there are no road signs such as solid white or yellow line stopping him to go to lane 3).

Now the big question is, will the traffic police understand this intricacy if there was an accident and give him a red report?


----------



## currently_indian

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No, I think you don’t understand his meaning correctly.
> It’s very common in Abu Dhabi, for instance, on a three lane road - for people to turn left at traffic lights from the leftmost lane and the centre lane - even if the centre lane only has a straight ahead arrow.
> If two cars then turn left and the one in the leftmost lane drifts into the right hand lane on the new bit of road - they risk colliding.
> I tend to simply stay in my existing lane and expect the unexpected from all other drivers!!
> It reminds me of a great bumper sticker an American friend had on his car in Saudi Arabia in 1984.
> It said “Danger - I may drive like you do!”
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Simply think of a roundabout with three lanes and one of the approaching roads has just two lanes. In this case, the one on the second lane can take lane 2 or 3 of roundabout depending on he has to go straight or right. In no case, person on lane 1 can exit on lane 2 or 3, he has to exit on lane 1 otherwise there is risk of collision.


----------



## Stevesolar

currently_indian said:


> Simply think of a roundabout with three lanes and one of the approaching roads has just two lanes. In this case, the one on the second lane can take lane 2 or 3 of roundabout depending on he has to go straight or right. In no case, person on lane 1 can exit on lane 2 or 3, he has to exit on lane 1 otherwise there is risk of collision.


Roundabouts! - that’s a whole different rant subject!


----------



## twowheelsgood

currently_indian said:


> Simply think of a roundabout with three lanes and one of the approaching roads has just two lanes. In this case, the one on the second lane can take lane 2 or 3 of roundabout depending on he has to go straight or right. In no case, person on lane 1 can exit on lane 2 or 3, he has to exit on lane 1 otherwise there is risk of collision.


Nope.

If the exit lanes are empty then an exiting car can use either lane. The emphasis is CAN. Nowhere does it say that a car cannot change lanes while exiting anything. On an empty roundabout a car in any lane can leave an exit on any lane they want. Thats why solid white lines are used to show when lane changing is not permitted. Its an alien concept to most drivers from certain countries who dont even understand the basic road markings and their meanings.

Its also ludicrous to suggest that car ahead joining your road has the right to force you to move lanes.


----------



## taimurmaqbool

I am a visiting student in Dubai on a student residence visa (no Emirates ID yet) with a Canadian G2 license. I know that you can exchange a G2 for a license in Abu Dhabi but in Dubai you apparently need a letter from the consulate confirming the license is valid. If I can't get it done in Dubai, can I somehow get an Abu Dhabi license and exchange it for a Dubai one?

Canadian Driver’s Licenses in Abu Dhabi


----------



## currently_indian

taimurmaqbool said:


> I am a visiting student in Dubai on a student residence visa (no Emirates ID yet) with a Canadian G2 license. I know that you can exchange a G2 for a license in Abu Dhabi but in Dubai you apparently need a letter from the consulate confirming the license is valid. If I can't get it done in Dubai, can I somehow get an Abu Dhabi license and exchange it for a Dubai one?
> 
> Canadian Driver’s Licenses in Abu Dhabi


Is your residence visa from Dubai or Abu Dhabi? You can get your driving license only from the emirate that issued you visa. For the letter, I believe a letter from any of the embassies in UAE should do. Once you have the letter, apply for exchange of driving license in the emirate where your visa is from. You can use that driving license to drive anywhere in UAE.


----------



## taimurmaqbool

My residence visa is for Dubai but I've heard that the consulate wont issue a letter for G2 but for Abu Dhabi they will. I don't want to pay a lot of money for lessons when I can easily exchange my license in Abu Dhabi. I just hope that I can do the same in Dubai.


----------



## currently_indian

taimurmaqbool said:


> My residence visa is for Dubai but I've heard that the consulate wont issue a letter for G2 but for Abu Dhabi they will. I don't want to pay a lot of money for lessons when I can easily exchange my license in Abu Dhabi. I just hope that I can do the same in Dubai.


I am curious why Consulate won't issue letter for Dubai, you need to go and speak to them. You will not be getting DL from Abu Dhabi for sure if your visa is from Dubai. Here is some info for you that I found anyways:

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## taimurmaqbool

Probably because the G2 license is not technically a 'full' license but the difference between the G (full) and G2 license is very very minimal (you can 0.08 BAC with G). The restrictions on G2 are only that you have zero BAC and everyone with a working seat-belt, which is exactly the same as a UAE license since there is the seat-belt law and zero BAC law here in Dubai. But apparently since it is not a 'full' license, the consulate won't give the letter but in Abu Dhabi, the Abu Dhabi Roads Authority accepts the G2 license. I really do not want to spend a lot of money on getting a license and a car would really be nice in the summer heat. I have attached a link for the G2 and a PDF for the Abu Dhabi authority accepting G2. (The Abu Dhabi file is in Arabic, but I used google translate).

https://www.ontario.ca/document/official-mto-drivers-handbook/getting-your-drivers-licence#level-two


----------



## rsinner

taimurmaqbool said:


> Probably because the G2 license is not technically a 'full' license but the difference between the G (full) and G2 license is very very minimal (you can 0.08 BAC with G). The restrictions on G2 are only that you have zero BAC and everyone with a working seat-belt, which is exactly the same as a UAE license since there is the seat-belt law and zero BAC law here in Dubai. But apparently since it is not a 'full' license, the consulate won't give the letter but in Abu Dhabi, the Abu Dhabi Roads Authority accepts the G2 license. I really do not want to spend a lot of money on getting a license and a car would really be nice in the summer heat. I have attached a link for the G2 and a PDF for the Abu Dhabi authority accepting G2. (The Abu Dhabi file is in Arabic, but I used google translate).
> 
> https://www.ontario.ca/document/official-mto-drivers-handbook/getting-your-drivers-licence#level-two


You may not need to take classes - talk to RTA first. If it does not work, talk to a driving center and convince them so that you can take a driving test directly.


----------



## taimurmaqbool

rsinner said:


> You may not need to take classes - talk to RTA first. If it does not work, talk to a driving center and convince them so that you can take a driving test directly.


Welp. I talked to RTA and they said that they don't accept G2. They wouldn't tell me why. This really sucks because Abu Dhabi accepts the G2. My only hope is to somehow convince one of the driving schools to let me take the tests directly. How do I convince them to do that?


----------



## UKMS

taimurmaqbool said:


> Welp. I talked to RTA and they said that they don't accept G2. They wouldn't tell me why. This really sucks because Abu Dhabi accepts the G2. My only hope is to somehow convince one of the driving schools to let me take the tests directly. How do I convince them to do that?


When you say you talked to them did you go in person or did you call/on line chat ? If you didn’t go in person it may be worth doing so as the chat service and call centres can sometimes give out incorrect info. 

Take the proof that AD accept it .... you never know !


----------



## taimurmaqbool

UKMS said:


> When you say you talked to them did you go in person or did you call/on line chat ? If you didn’t go in person it may be worth doing so as the chat service and call centres can sometimes give out incorrect info.
> 
> Take the proof that AD accept it .... you never know !


I called twice and did the online chat as well. They all say that only G is accepted. I even said to the rep on the 2nd call that AD accepts it and he said that he can only speak for Dubai, which apparently says no G2 (he seemed a tad surprised at the AD accepting the G2, though). Maybe the fact that AD accepts G2 may be my saving grace, though I very highly doubt it.


----------



## currently_indian

twowheelsgood said:


> Nope.
> 
> If the exit lanes are empty then an exiting car can use either lane. The emphasis is CAN. Nowhere does it say that a car cannot change lanes while exiting anything. On an empty roundabout a car in any lane can leave an exit on any lane they want. Thats why solid white lines are used to show when lane changing is not permitted. Its an alien concept to most drivers from certain countries who dont even understand the basic road markings and their meanings.
> 
> Its also ludicrous to suggest that car ahead joining your road has the right to force you to move lanes.


A worse story happened today at the same signal. There is a clear solid white line on the slip road that says cars must stop and look around before joining the main road. But as I was exiting, not one but two cars joined the road in full speed. I honked at them three times to remind them of road rules but the second car person angrily stopped his car on the road and was ready to fight. We prefer to be on the right side of law and avoid road rage and I don't know what nationality the other person is. Not sure what is the right thing to do in this case, if I complain to police how difficult it would be to prove your point. I think it is high time they put traffic cameras on every stop line near the traffic signal and issue fines based on the violation.


----------



## rsinner

taimurmaqbool said:


> I called twice and did the online chat as well. They all say that only G is accepted. I even said to the rep on the 2nd call that AD accepts it and he said that he can only speak for Dubai, which apparently says no G2 (he seemed a tad surprised at the AD accepting the G2, though). Maybe the fact that AD accepts G2 may be my saving grace, though I very highly doubt it.


So go to a driving school like most of the expats here with the wrong passport are forced to do. Seriously stop calling on the phone, and go to an RTA office. Then go to a driving school. Tell them you have a license. Show it to them. I cannot really tell you how to negotiate as I am not in the same position as you and cannot be bothered to think of a strategy on your behalf.

A couple of friends who had PROPER US licenses, but an Indian passport were also forced to take an exam because even though they had a FULL AND PROPER license (which they had held for more than 2 years and less than 10 years and had been driving regularly in the US) as they had the wrong passport. They managed to talk to the driving center for a test directly. Their situation warranted more of a hearing from the powers that be, but there was no flexibility shown. 

So it is how it is, and deal with it.


----------



## taimurmaqbool

rsinner said:


> So go to a driving school like most of the expats here with the wrong passport are forced to do. Seriously stop calling on the phone, and go to an RTA office. Then go to a driving school. Tell them you have a license. Show it to them. I cannot really tell you how to negotiate as I am not in the same position as you and cannot be bothered to think of a strategy on your behalf.
> 
> A couple of friends who had PROPER US licenses, but an Indian passport were also forced to take an exam because even though they had a FULL AND PROPER license (which they had held for more than 2 years and less than 10 years and had been driving regularly in the US) as they had the wrong passport. They managed to talk to the driving center for a test directly. Their situation warranted more of a hearing from the powers that be, but there was no flexibility shown.
> 
> So it is how it is, and deal with it.


Yeah. You're right. I'll suck it up and go to a driving school and _ hope _ that I can take the exams directly without classes. Maybe the fact that AD accepts my license may help me go to a direct exam. If not, then I'll bite the bullet and pay the $1800 for the lessons.


----------



## rsinner

taimurmaqbool said:


> Yeah. You're right. I'll suck it up and go to a driving school and _ hope _ that I can take the exams directly without classes. Maybe the fact that AD accepts my license may help me go to a direct exam. If not, then I'll bite the bullet and pay the $1800 for the lessons.


SHould not be that expensive. In case you do have to take classes, probably insist on just taking 8. The other tier is 16 for those who have previous licenses (but not from the 33 odd countries), and 40 for newbies. But rules have changed int he last few years and I am not the most updated.


----------



## Reddiva

currently_indian said:


> A worse story happened today at the same signal. There is a clear solid white line on the slip road that says cars must stop and look around before joining the main road. But as I was exiting, not one but two cars joined the road in full speed. I honked at them three times to remind them of road rules but the second car person angrily stopped his car on the road and was ready to fight. We prefer to be on the right side of law and avoid road rage and I don't know what nationality the other person is. Not sure what is the right thing to do in this case, if I complain to police how difficult it would be to prove your point. I think it is high time they put traffic cameras on every stop line near the traffic signal and issue fines based on the violation.


I would just move on and not honk your horn unless you have too
If i went to the Police every time some carved me up, swerved into my lane, stuck their finger up ( yes twice) queue jumped in front of me, didnt stop on a pedestrian crossing ( whilst i was in the middle of it) slammed on in front of me, etc etc i would be at the police station on a daily basis. You need eyes in the back of your head on the roads and never get out of the car unless it is an accident. I have been followed home by a guy and never managed to get his plate due to his full beam. I wasnt frightened or intimidated i just stayed in the car with my hand on my phone


----------



## Horus_88

When will tailgating come to an end in this country??
I'm not one of those drivers who stay at the speed lane for no reason and I still get tailgated , it is becoming ridiculous. How many people died because of this lunatic act?!!


----------



## Reddiva

Horus_88 said:


> When will tailgating come to an end in this country??
> I'm not one of those drivers who stay at the speed lane for no reason and I still get tailgated , it is becoming ridiculous. How many people died because of this lunatic act?!!



Never sadly
Drive in the slow lane. They all seem to avoid that lane and you end up overtaking the fast lane. I wizz past them all every morning


----------



## bigboss10

Hi, 

I have 2 questions related to driving in the UAE if someone could help  

1. Is it possible to rent a car in the UAE with a UK license while waiting for a residence visa? I am flying to the UAE in the next few days and it will be 3-4 weeks before my emirates ID is issued. I will need to get around until then and just wondering if renting a car is an option. 

2. I am a French national holding a UK license. Once the emirates ID is issued, will I be able to just convert my UK license? I do know that both countries are on the exemption list but not sure if the nationality and place of issue of license need to be the same for the license to be converted. I also hold a UAE license from living there before but it expired in 2013. Would I be able to just renew that one?


----------



## Reddiva

bigboss10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 questions related to driving in the UAE if someone could help
> 
> 1. Is it possible to rent a car in the UAE with a UK license while waiting for a residence visa? I am flying to the UAE in the next few days and it will be 3-4 weeks before my emirates ID is issued. I will need to get around until then and just wondering if renting a car is an option.
> 
> 2. I am a French national holding a UK license. Once the emirates ID is issued, will I be able to just convert my UK license? I do know that both countries are on the exemption list but not sure if the nationality and place of issue of license need to be the same for the license to be converted. I also hold a UAE license from living there before but it expired in 2013. Would I be able to just renew that one?


Yes you can rent a car on a visit visa, you should be able to swap your eligilble licence across with no issues. I know of Irish nationals with UK licences that switched theirs over. You should be able to renew your licence again once you have a valid EID and residency visa


----------



## Ultrarunner

*Oman with a lease car*

Hello, so it is the time to pay 1st short holiday in Oman with the lease car that I have. I got the permission letter from the leasing company to drive there.

On insurance, I was told that I will be able to purchase one at the border. Is this correct? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reddiva

Ultrarunner said:


> Hello, so it is the time to pay 1st short holiday in Oman with the lease car that I have. I got the permission letter from the leasing company to drive there.
> 
> On insurance, I was told that I will be able to purchase one at the border. Is this correct? Thanks in advance!


I used to do it that way and the insurance booth was just before the border crossing


----------



## Winks13

Ultrarunner said:


> Hello, so it is the time to pay 1st short holiday in Oman with the lease car that I have. I got the permission letter from the leasing company to drive there.
> 
> On insurance, I was told that I will be able to purchase one at the border. Is this correct? Thanks in advance!


Yes, but make sure you use the Hatta border, presuming that your lease is through a Dubai company? They can be a little funny at the Al Ain and Kalba borders if the car isn't your own, so best to avoid those crossings.


----------



## isicman

Ultrarunner said:


> Hello, so it is the time to pay 1st short holiday in Oman with the lease car that I have. I got the permission letter from the leasing company to drive there.
> 
> On insurance, I was told that I will be able to purchase one at the border. Is this correct? Thanks in advance!


Check for the visa, it was mentioned in the news that they will only allow e-visa (to be done on internet in advance) and not at the border anymore.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mv5869

*What car do I get?*

I currently have a 3.8 Pajero, with 220k on the clock. Time to replace it before it goes kaput.

My wife loves the Pajero and wants another one. She likes the high driving position, easy driving etc.

I'd rather an F150 Raptor but she says no. So a compromise could be a Prado.

It's my wife who drives our car mainly (I walk to work) but I do all the long journeys, and its me who pays.

What should i get?


----------



## rsinner

mv5869 said:


> *What car do I get?*
> 
> I currently have a 3.8 Pajero, with 220k on the clock. Time to replace it before it goes kaput.
> 
> My wife loves the Pajero and wants another one. She likes the high driving position, easy driving etc.
> 
> I'd rather an F150 Raptor but she says no. So a compromise could be a Prado.
> 
> It's my wife who drives our car mainly (I walk to work) but I do all the long journeys, and its me who pays.
> 
> What should i get?


like a wise man once said, always listen to the wife. :tape2:


----------



## Winks13

mv5869 said:


> *What car do I get?*
> 
> I currently have a 3.8 Pajero, with 220k on the clock. Time to replace it before it goes kaput.
> 
> My wife loves the Pajero and wants another one. She likes the high driving position, easy driving etc.
> 
> I'd rather an F150 Raptor but she says no. So a compromise could be a Prado.
> 
> It's my wife who drives our car mainly (I walk to work) but I do all the long journeys, and its me who pays.
> 
> What should i get?


Prado's are great, solid and reliable, if a little more pricey than a Pajero which are quite aggressively priced in this country as they are a critical component of Mitsubishi's market share. 

Other options you may want to consider of a similar size/category/price are:
Nissan Pathfinder (similar in price and servicing cost to the Prado)
Mazda CX-9 (similar in price too, servicing costs can be a little higher)
KIA Sorento (Cheaper but loaded with features which makes it great bang for buck. Good warranty and cheap servicing too)

There are plenty of Euros out there in the same category but you'll be paying a premium for those both in terms of initial price and servicing costs.

My recommendation is always to get out there and have a drive of a couple that you like the look of. Specs and price matter but the most important thing is that you (and more importantly - your wife!) are comfortable driving it.


----------



## mv5869

Someone has just offered me a Toyota Land Cruiser 5.7 VXR, 2015, at mate's rates price.

Anyone have one of those? Is it going to cost me a fortune to run?

I'm very tempted to buy that instead of a 2015 Pajero, even though it's almost double the price.


----------



## Winks13

mv5869 said:


> Someone has just offered me a Toyota Land Cruiser 5.7 VXR, 2015, at mate's rates price.
> 
> Anyone have one of those? Is it going to cost me a fortune to run?
> 
> I'm very tempted to buy that instead of a 2015 Pajero, even though it's almost double the price.


It may be double the price but you're getting a lot more car for your money in terms of size itself, capability, and features. 

Solid choice, running costs shouldn't be bad - it's a Toyota - and it'll be reliable. My partner's family have two Land Cruiser Prados - a 1999 model and a 2002 model and both are still going strong.


----------



## dhiva_p05

Hi There!
This about converting US driving license to Australia... myself and my family is planning to land in Perth late July for visa activation (Initial Entry)....trying to figure out how long do we need to stay in order to complete this license conversion formalities

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tackledummy

dhiva_p05 said:


> Hi There!
> This about converting US driving license to Australia... myself and my family is planning to land in Perth late July for visa activation (Initial Entry)....trying to figure out how long do we need to stay in order to complete this license conversion formalities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Have you considered asking in the AUSTRALIAN forum? This is the Dubai forum....


----------



## twowheelsgood

mv5869 said:


> What should i get?


Another wife ?


----------



## a6313839

Hi all,

I will be shortly moving to Dubai and am looking to lease 2 cars for 1 year (for the wife and I). The part I am struggling with is finding what cars are available and who to go to - any recommendations welcome. When I have asked Avis/Hertz they have just said 'what car do you want' which isn't very helpful. 

We would be looking for one family 4x4 and one car but other than that no real preferences. 

Can you lease second hand cars and where from? I'm not bothered about brand new and the cost would surely be higher due to the large depreciation in the first year?

Also what documents do I need to lease? Resident Visa/UAE driving licence? 

Many thanks


----------



## Reddiva

a6313839 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be shortly moving to Dubai and am looking to lease 2 cars for 1 year (for the wife and I). The part I am struggling with is finding what cars are available and who to go to - any recommendations welcome. When I have asked Avis/Hertz they have just said 'what car do you want' which isn't very helpful.
> 
> We would be looking for one family 4x4 and one car but other than that no real preferences.
> 
> Can you lease second hand cars and where from? I'm not bothered about brand new and the cost would surely be higher due to the large depreciation in the first year?
> 
> Also what documents do I need to lease? Resident Visa/UAE driving licence?
> 
> Many thanks


Once you have your residence visa you will need to visit the police department on sheikh zayed road, you will need to take your EID card, employment visa, get your eyes tested, show them your UK licence, pay the fee and you will get your UAE licence. 
See here

https://gulfnews.com/guides/life/expat-guide-getting-your-driving-licence-in-dubai-1.1879407

I have never seen second hand lease cars here. Here are some cheaper rentals with cars and prices https://www.rentacarindubai.net/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-925jcqM2wIVg2cbCh0ObAwNEAAYASAAEgLO-PD_BwE


----------



## a6313839

Reddiva said:


> Once you have your residence visa you will need to visit the police department on sheikh zayed road, you will need to take your EID card, employment visa, get your eyes tested, show them your UK licence, pay the fee and you will get your UAE licence.
> See here
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/guides/life/expat-guide-getting-your-driving-licence-in-dubai-1.1879407
> 
> I have never seen second hand lease cars here. Here are some cheaper rentals with cars and prices https://www.rentacarindubai.net/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-925jcqM2wIVg2cbCh0ObAwNEAAYASAAEgLO-PD_BwE


Thanks for that! That's actually the first website I've seen with actual cars and costs on it which is crazy. Are they a reputable company? Car hire companies are hit and miss and I'd be scared about straying from the 'safe' options.


----------



## Reddiva

a6313839 said:


> Thanks for that! That's actually the first website I've seen with actual cars and costs on it which is crazy. Are they a reputable company? Car hire companies are hit and miss and I'd be scared about straying from the 'safe' options.


I have no idea. I have never hired a car here  It may give you some idea of the type of cars and prices though. 

Here is a compare site link

https://rentalcarsuae.com/

Dollar https://www.dollaruae.com/index.php/pages/offers


----------



## samirabd

*Transfer U.S. license to UAE COST*

Hello all, 
Just got my UAE driver’s license transferred from my New York driver’s license and wanted to update everyone on the costs, as I'm sure they change regularly. 
The process was quite easy and quick at the Barsha/Al Quoz “customer happiness center” but very effin expensive. Like holy **** expensive. Once I arrived to the receptionist, my documents were inspected and I was instructed to get an eye exam. The eye exam was 190 AED for a 30 second rudimentary (read the numbers on the wall) test. Once I got my very expensive stamp I took my papers and shuffled my way back to the receptionist. I made a remark about how insanely priced the eye exam was and she looked at me funny and then said with a smile “just wait until your number is called.” I remember thinking “**** this is going to burn a bit but I wasn’t ready for the shocking number I was told I needed to pay. The very pleasant lady with a diamond studded Rolex took my papers and began to input my info when I just had to ask. 890 AED for my license to be transferred. I was so shocked I said “wait, that’s very high. Can I just start the process to make a new license from the beginning?” To get a license in the states costs under 60 USD, thinking that the cost for transferring might be higher than just going through the whole Emirati new drivers’ procedure. She said “of course, but that would cost anywhere between 7,000-10,000 AED depending on which driving school.” Completely shocked, and knowing I didn’t have enough cash, I asked if they take master card. They do, but only from local banks of course. 
All in all, it cost me almost 1100 AED to walk out of there. Like why is it 295 USD for an effin license?? I was expecting it to be around the same cost as it is in the states (60 USD)
NOTTTT


----------



## QOFE

samirabd said:


> Hello all,
> Just got my UAE driver’s license transferred from my New York driver’s license and wanted to update everyone on the costs, as I'm sure they change regularly.
> The process was quite easy and quick at the Barsha/Al Quoz “customer happiness center” but very effin expensive. Like holy **** expensive. Once I arrived to the receptionist, my documents were inspected and I was instructed to get an eye exam. The eye exam was 190 AED for a 30 second rudimentary (read the numbers on the wall) test. Once I got my very expensive stamp I took my papers and shuffled my way back to the receptionist. I made a remark about how insanely priced the eye exam was and she looked at me funny and then said with a smile “just wait until your number is called.” I remember thinking “**** this is going to burn a bit but I wasn’t ready for the shocking number I was told I needed to pay. The very pleasant lady with a diamond studded Rolex took my papers and began to input my info when I just had to ask. 890 AED for my license to be transferred. I was so shocked I said “wait, that’s very high. Can I just start the process to make a new license from the beginning?” To get a license in the states costs under 60 USD, thinking that the cost for transferring might be higher than just going through the whole Emirati new drivers’ procedure. She said “of course, but that would cost anywhere between 7,000-10,000 AED depending on which driving school.” Completely shocked, and knowing I didn’t have enough cash, I asked if they take master card. They do, but only from local banks of course.
> All in all, it cost me almost 1100 AED to walk out of there. Like why is it 295 USD for an effin license?? I was expecting it to be around the same cost as it is in the states (60 USD)
> NOTTTT


First time living abroad are we? Never, ever expect things to be the same or cost the same as "back home". You will be in for a very bumpy ride if you continue in the same manner. Just calm down and do your research before you start ranting and raving next time. What is it with people nowadays? Is the internet and google broke? Count yourself lucky that you do indeed have internet now. The internet barely existed when I first moved abroad (and have been living abroad since my first move). It certainly did not exist to the extent it does now when everything is just a few clicks away.
If you would have done your research this is what you would've found:
https://www.rta.ae/wps/portal/rta/ae/home/rta-services/service-details?serviceId=3704306

The fees are clearly stated on the above link. 

PS. BTW, be very careful with cursing here. It can land you in big, big trouble. Just google it if you don't believe me


----------



## samirabd

*Transfer U.S. license to UAE COST*



QOFE said:


> First time living abroad are we? Never, ever expect things to be the same or cost the same as "back home". You will be in for a very bumpy ride if you continue in the same manner. Just calm down and do your research before you start ranting and raving next time. What is it with people nowadays? Is the internet and google broke? Count yourself lucky that you do indeed have internet now. The internet barely existed when I first moved abroad (and have been living abroad since my first move). It certainly did not exist to the extent it does now when everything is just a few clicks away.
> If you would have done your research this is what you would've found:
> 
> 
> PS. BTW, be very careful with cursing here. It can land you in big, big trouble. Just google it if you don't believe me


I admit I never look into the fees beforehand, but I sure will now. I assumed that the fees paid by my associates (not too long ago) wouldn’t be too off, and that was my mistake. I’d also like to add that my post was meant to highlight the drastic differences in fees and costs of things that wouldn’t be anticipated (especially for individuals who don’t feel the aching desire to research everything little thing) and for others to learn from my mistake. I was not to Bit**ing about the fees themselves, obviously that kind of cash won’t break the bank. The purpose of my post was not to only update people on the costs but to attempt and give insight on how dumb sh** like getting a license could be more of a hassle than one might think. 
And no actually, it’s not my first time living aboard. 
P.S. Without even googling it yet, I am sure you and I have a very different understandings of what BIG BIG trouble is. You go ahead and tip toe your way around and let us slap-dashers rock.


----------



## UKMS

samirabd said:


> Hello all,
> Just got my UAE driver’s license transferred from my New York driver’s license and wanted to update everyone on the costs, as I'm sure they change regularly.
> The process was quite easy and quick at the Barsha/Al Quoz “customer happiness center” but very effin expensive. Like holy **** expensive. Once I arrived to the receptionist, my documents were inspected and I was instructed to get an eye exam. The eye exam was 190 AED for a 30 second rudimentary (read the numbers on the wall) test. Once I got my very expensive stamp I took my papers and shuffled my way back to the receptionist. I made a remark about how insanely priced the eye exam was and she looked at me funny and then said with a smile “just wait until your number is called.” I remember thinking “**** this is going to burn a bit but I wasn’t ready for the shocking number I was told I needed to pay. The very pleasant lady with a diamond studded Rolex took my papers and began to input my info when I just had to ask. 890 AED for my license to be transferred. I was so shocked I said “wait, that’s very high. Can I just start the process to make a new license from the beginning?” To get a license in the states costs under 60 USD, thinking that the cost for transferring might be higher than just going through the whole Emirati new drivers’ procedure. She said “of course, but that would cost anywhere between 7,000-10,000 AED depending on which driving school.” Completely shocked, and knowing I didn’t have enough cash, I asked if they take master card. They do, but only from local banks of course.
> All in all, it cost me almost 1100 AED to walk out of there. Like why is it 295 USD for an effin license?? I was expecting it to be around the same cost as it is in the states (60 USD)
> NOTTTT


Welcome to Dubai ! .... Pretty much everything is expensive  ..... I’m sure a lot of things are cheaper in the US ..... personally I think it could be a lot worse and a lot less efficient.


----------



## UStoUAE

Hello,

What are the good used car dealers in Abu Dhabi? I think buying a car from an individual on dubizzle comes down to lottery so wondering.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

UStoUAE said:


> What are the good used car dealers in Abu Dhabi? I think buying a car from an individual on dubizzle comes down to lottery so wondering.


Just go to one of the main car dealerships maybe ? The only second hard car dealers I know of are the ones specialising in Ferrari, Lamborghini etc

But you're right - its pot luck when it comes to private purchases. One thing you can try is when you first get here, spend a couple of months hiring a car, and see if any of your work colleagues are leaving (which is common in every company) and if they seem okay folks, buy one of theirs ?

You can get reasonable hire cars for a couple of months quite cheaply, even from the major hire car companies.


----------



## UStoUAE

twowheelsgood said:


> Just go to one of the main car dealerships maybe ?


Do main car dealerships have used car inventory? Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

Some certainly do although the showroom is likely to be different to the one selling the nice shiny new ones. Not sure about all of them though.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
We have happily bought and sold through Alba cars in Dubai. It’s an expat run dealership that mainly sells expat owned cars.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UStoUAE

Thanks Steve. Any recommendation for Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Stevesolar

UStoUAE said:


> Thanks Steve. Any recommendation for Abu Dhabi?


Hi,
Abu Dhabi is different (in many ways!) to Dubai.
Main dealers will sell you new or used cars - mostly the brand they represent.
Independent dealers that sell a range of makes are all grouped together in an out of town place known as Motorworld - it’s beyond the airport near the Falcon hospital.
Never been there - so cannot comment on range, quality, prices or facilities offered.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Al Futtaim (who have many of the new franchises in Dubai ) have a large used car site close to Festival City .... if I was loooking I would make the trip across to Dubai. I’m not sure about all dealers but Al Futtaim will certainly register it and put it in AD plates if you need that. 

Really depends on what you are looking for and age ? .... main dealers generally don’t sell anything particularly old. 

Another route is car hire companies, I regularly get mail shots from Avis who sell off ex Hire and lease cars. 

Unfortunately I don’t have experience with independent dealers to recommend.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Just beware BMW’s - I recall there were a load of water damaged cars brought to the region a few years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UStoUAE

Thanks guys. This is helpful information.

Only issue with leasing car I have is that I feel like I am throwing money away. But as many of you suggested, will check these places and Dubizzle but lease for first couple of months.


----------



## UKMS

UStoUAE said:


> Thanks guys. This is helpful information.
> 
> Only issue with leasing car I have is that I feel like I am throwing money away. But as many of you suggested, will check these places and Dubizzle but lease for first couple of months.


It may seem like that but leasing/long hire here includes insurance, maintenance, registration, etc etc no additional costs on top ..... we have 2 cars, mine I bought and my wife’s is on a long hire now from Hertz which is great value !


----------



## usual_suspect

Hi,
Anybody have a personal experience in buying cars certified as "verified by Dubizzle" through the expatwheels company?

Cheers


----------



## usual_suspect

Hi 
Perhaps one of you can help me out.
I m trying to book a rental car for the first month after I arrive in Dubai. my company told me that I will get a "entry permit" and I have to apply for the residency card after I arrive there.
So during this time (with an entry permit) , can I rent a car with my current driver's license? ( I have a German license/passport). 
I understand that as soon as I get a residency visa, then I have to apply for the UAE drivers license. 
thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Reddiva

usual_suspect said:


> Hi
> Perhaps one of you can help me out.
> I m trying to book a rental car for the first month after I arrive in Dubai. my company told me that I will get a "entry permit" and I have to apply for the residency card after I arrive there.
> So during this time (with an entry permit) , can I rent a car with my current driver's license? ( I have a German license/passport).
> I understand that as soon as I get a residency visa, then I have to apply for the UAE drivers license.
> thanks a lot in advance.


Yes you can


----------



## dalizk

Has anyone had any experience with getting a driver's license in the Emirates? I currently don't have one, since my Puerto Rican one expired over a year ago and it will be too expensive to go back home to get a new one (I'm currently living in London). I'm moving to Ajman this month.

Anyone know the process? I've been driving for 10+ years so will I need to do driving lessons? Can I just take the driving exam?


----------



## Reddiva

dalizk said:


> Has anyone had any experience with getting a driver's license in the Emirates? I currently don't have one, since my Puerto Rican one expired over a year ago and it will be too expensive to go back home to get a new one (I'm currently living in London). I'm moving to Ajman this month.
> 
> Anyone know the process? I've been driving for 10+ years so will I need to do driving lessons? Can I just take the driving exam?


You will need to take lessons. People with more than five years experience need a minimum 10 hours’ training before the final test. They will also need to take eight hours of theory lectures. If you had renewed your licence you could swap it straight over with no lessons/test as i believe Puerto Rico is part of the US
The costs are below

This can be between Dh4,500 and Dh7,000 (if you pass in the first attempt in the final road test), depending on driving institute that you choose for training. RTA has approved seven driving institutes in Dubai to conduct training. If you do not pass on the first attempt, an additional four hours of practical training is required, and the average cost for that will be Dh1,200-Dh1,500 for a second attempt.
You can call the RTA for clarification on 8009090 

Can not renew your Puerto Rican licence online?


----------



## Firedragons

ash_ak said:


> I have finally received my employment visa, its from an Ajman FZC, when i come to Dubai next week and start my Residence visa process, will i have to apply for a residence visa in Ajman or can I do it in Dubai, I will be living in Dubai.
> 
> Also, For my Driving license (Indian citizen with US License), will I have to go to an Ajman driving school or can i go to a Dubai Driving school.
> 
> so many questions...thanks guys


If you have an Indian driving licence, there is a thing called Golden Ticket. Basically you just have to go for trials and if you pass, licence is yours.

As per driving school, you can go for any driving school anywhere in the UAE and its valid everywhere.


----------



## Jgpeace

How do auto loans work in UAE, particularly when buying from an owner rather than a dealership? I understand that the majority of auto loans require you to pay a 20% down payment but I also remember reading somewhere about dealers discounting the price of the vehicles in order to make it 0% down payment. To me this is the same as saying the car is worth more than what you pay. 

So how does the bank value the car you are going to buy from a owner? Do you have to agree on a price with the owner and then say okay now I'm going to call up the bank? Or do you say I want to buy this car and give them the details and they tell you how much they can provide? Or could you over value the car so that the bank effectively pays the down payment?

Sorry, a lot of questions in one, I'm just trying to understand the process. Thanks!


----------



## Handle9

Can anyone recommend a mechanic who does good work on Pajeros? I'm happy to pay a fair price for good work but don't want to be ripped off either.

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## dukeswh

I'm planning on buying a second hand car to replace my Ford Escape(high maintenance costs has forced me to sell it). My choices has been narrowed down to 2 cars - Toyota Fortuner and Nissan Pathfinder. In terms of reliability and maintenance costs, which one do you recommend I should buy?


----------



## MyExpatLife

dukeswh said:


> I'm planning on buying a second hand car to replace my Ford Escape(high maintenance costs has forced me to sell it). My choices has been narrowed down to 2 cars - Toyota Fortuner and Nissan Pathfinder. In terms of reliability and maintenance costs, which one do you recommend I should buy?


If you are trying to avoid maintenance costs - Toyota would be your best bet


----------



## Stefibalu

Hello everybody!

I am planing to buy a Skoda Superb 2.0 TSI and I am in doubt of some things like:
- how reliable the brand and the car is
- the maintenance costs
- resale value

I am curious of some ideas, tips from Skoda owners and why not VW because it's pretty much a VW product.


----------



## sbmedigiop

I Have a Stucky Car I want to know how to sell my car in Dubai (Sell Any Car) as I am facing issues in it that's why


----------



## Jessica-alba1

i have UK Car Driving license. can i claim Dubai driving license with that ???


----------



## Stevesolar

Jessica-alba1 said:


> i have UK Car Driving license. can i claim Dubai driving license with that ???


What country is your passport?


----------



## Jessica-alba1

Stevesolar said:


> What country is your passport?


UK Passport


----------



## Stevesolar

Jessica-alba1 said:


> UK Passport


In that case you can do a licence exchange between your UK licence and a UAE licence.
You just need to get an eye test done at an approved opticians - or at some of the RTA centres
You also need to have a valid Emirates ID.
Total cost is 870 AED


----------



## Anitatraveloutside

byfc33 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai soon and am looking at planning ahead on car ownership.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the cheapest cars to own?
> 
> How much are Camaros and Accord coupes? Are they cheaper or more expensive than the US?
> 
> I've done google searches but results are conflicting..
> 
> **If it bothers you to reply to this post, then don't.**
> 
> Thank you for being polite!


A few days ago a friend of mine bought a car in Dubai while on a Dubai tour.

Some cheapest new cars in Dubai, UAE

Hyundai i10 Price: Dh36,000
Kia Picanto Price: Dh37,000
Chevrolet Spark Price: Dh37,000
Suzuki Celerio Price: Dh38,000
Renault Logan Price: Dh39,500
(price: approx)

Chevrolet Camaro Coupe 2020 3.6L 1LT: Dh38,0624

If you go second hand car it will cheap for you.


----------



## Stevesolar

Anitatraveloutside said:


> A few days ago a friend of mine bought a car in Dubai while on a Dubai tour.
> 
> Some cheapest new cars in Dubai, UAE
> 
> Hyundai i10 Price: Dh36,000
> Kia Picanto Price: Dh37,000
> Chevrolet Spark Price: Dh37,000
> Suzuki Celerio Price: Dh38,000
> Renault Logan Price: Dh39,500
> (price: approx)
> 
> Chevrolet Camaro Coupe 2020 3.6L 1LT: Dh38,0624
> 
> If you go second hand car it will cheap for you.


Hi,
You cannot buy and register a car in Dubai without a valid UAE residence visa, insurance and driving licence.
This means that your “friend” could not have bought a car as a tourist!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kirist

Does anyone know if there are companies in Dubai allowing long term leases (or rentals) for second hand cars? I'm interested in leasing one, but given the limited stock it appears a lot easier to just go and buy one second hand, but I would still retain the flexibility or not being the owner

So basically I'm looking for a car leasing/rental company to buy a car for me and then rent it to me long term (and I could provide cheques in advance)


----------



## UKMS

kirist said:


> Does anyone know if there are companies in Dubai allowing long term leases (or rentals) for second hand cars? I'm interested in leasing one, but given the limited stock it appears a lot easier to just go and buy one second hand, but I would still retain the flexibility or not being the owner
> 
> So basically I'm looking for a car leasing/rental company to buy a car for me and then rent it to me long term (and I could provide cheques in advance)


Im not aware of a company that will buy one for you but they don’t all lease brand new …… my daughter has recently taken a 1 year old vehicle on a long term lease from Hertz.


----------



## kirist

UKMS said:


> Im not aware of a company that will buy one for you but they don’t all lease brand new …… my daughter has recently taken a 1 year old vehicle on a long term lease from Hertz.


Thanks @UKMS , the trouble with Hertz is that car selection is rather poor...do you know of any smaller companies doing that?


----------



## UKMS

kirist said:


> Thanks @UKMS , the trouble with Hertz is that car selection is rather poor...do you know of any smaller companies doing that?


I don’t, the one and only time I’ve used a smaller company for a lease the customer service for breakdown and maintenance was extremely poor so I’d never go near a small company again.

I don’t know for sure but my gut feeling is you’ll be lucky to find a company wiling to buy you a car here and lease it back.


----------



## colindmarshall8

I'm currently living in Sharjah And Dubai Cars are so cool I like diesel engine cars Like Toyota land cruiser RKR Rajero Nissan etc this so cool car racing is so cool and many types of cars in Dubai I see. *I love Dubai and Dubai Cars*.


----------

